# Cleveland style at The Gate 2006



## David Usnik

Hankster wants a new thread, Hankster gets a new thread. Okay failures, this is where we post our misc. ramblings and various insults about ourselves for 2006.


----------



## rayhuang

AHHHH-2005. What a year for us all. The Gate started to look a bit tired and neglected. Then POW-in came a surge of energy, Marty laid down those 50+ gallons of donated paint, Dave Usnik brought in the floor scrubber and then there was the sweet new drivers stand. Seaball put down some smokin graphics on it and we were off and running. HOlding another succesful Halloween Classic which saw our local boy Brian Rice compete in one of the greatest races ever seen and Wayne Gerber sneaking in on the last corner to steal all the glory away from Rice and Dayger!!

It was alo a coming out year for Herrmannski, putting it in the A-Mains at not only Vegas, but the Champs as well. Bean, Rumschlag also netting A-mains at the Champs!! Dont forget close friend to the Gate PUlfer finally fulfillling his dream and winning the Champs!!

Also-a big year for the "experienced" racers at the Gate to show how truly special the gate is by mentoring, working on cars for and generally being ultra supportive to any racer who took the time to ask for help or be willing to accept help!! 

So many racers young and old have stepped it up in this environment of shared knowledge!! Good things come from a fun, but fiercely competitive environment, much fostered by our own legend Seaball (Chris Goetz).

I sure hope my calling out some hasnt belittled others great accomplishments. Dont get mad-POST away a loud shout out for yourself or for a friend!!

Heres one for myself- 2005 was a tough year for me, but I made the Masters 12th scale A-Main again!! Going from 12th to 7th in the last qualifier!! OH YEAH!!!


----------



## LordBaer

Sorry to Joey for being Godzilla in his race, there is no excuse for my stupidity. I'll try harder next time.


----------



## David Usnik

Ray,

I have to agree with you. 2005 was a great year for The Gate and individuals alike. IMO, we've made the Gate into one of the best tracks around with it's renovation and the competition level is at it's highest level ever! We've got some of the countries best drivers right here in Cleveland with Rice, Gerber, Chicky, Hermman, and Goetz (countries best race announcer). Let's not forget about the good job Ray Adams did in '05 by picking up a partial sponsorship from EA Motorsports. With the level of competition we have, that was well earned. Now I'm not one to blow my own horn (mainly because I can't bend that far), but 2005 was a pretty good year for myself as well. I went to my first Indoor Champs and did fairly well in my opinion with a 3rd place in the 1/12 19t D-main and a 1st in the 1/12 stock E-main. No broken parts all weekend and finished every qualifier, along with some great qualifying and race battles with Pete. Probably the most fun I had that weekend was from the fact that me, Pete, the Adams family, T-bag Williams, and Chuck Mackin were all roomed right next to each other. I didn't stop laughing all weekend.


----------



## Mike Peterson

ahhhhhhhhh....just stretching out in the new tread for 06'!


----------



## Mike Peterson

*The Grand Finale*

I have attached the 2006 Signup sheet for the Grand Finale race. If you are LOCAL and want to print it out and prepay, I (Mike Wise) will be willing to take your form and money on Sunday March- 11th and following sundays after till the race. Also for anyone coming from out of town, NO WORRIES we have plenty of pit space. If you can not make it to the track on friday the 7th. Thats OK, we will still take entrys in the morning of Saturday the 8th. Please sign up LOCALS!
Thanks 
Mike Wise
:wave:
BTW: Roar Rules Apply for this race!


----------



## tc3racer98

LordBaer said:


> Sorry to Joey for being Godzilla in his race, there is no excuse for my stupidity. I'll try harder next time.


haha it's ok I think we've all done it once or twice :freak:


----------



## losidude44857

I guess no one remembers the nut clamps, well surprise surprise, you will be seeing them soon


----------



## cbyron

i think the times of the testicle olympics have passed us


----------



## Brian Rice

losidude44857 said:


> I guess no one remembers the nut clamps, well surprise surprise, you will be seeing them soon


Who are you? Have you ever been to our track? :freak:


----------



## Mike Peterson

*Re Post!*

Changes made to flyer please note, 3 qualifers on saturday and 1 on sunday then mains....sorry


----------



## trashedmaxx

Is the the hobbytown track and this track one in the same? I'm from erie pa. and just started with 12th scale (racing offroad for a few years). Whats the turnout like there? Also what are the tires of choice at your track? Good starting rollout?


----------



## nitrojeff

TMaxx, they are for the next three weeks. The Gate is the fascility. Hobbytown USA raced thier indoor season there (which I must say was GREAT!), but will be moving to the parking lot in Stongsville. The Gate is open year 'round, though I believe they change race days in the summer.?. Purple front, Grey rear and I think about 1.65-1.70. Sorry to hear about the PA thing, but Welcome anyways.

Mr Ray hit it on the head! Thank you all!


----------



## losidude44857

Ive raced at the facility a few times


----------



## RC GOD

trashedmaxx said:


> Is the the hobbytown track and this track one in the same? I'm from erie pa. and just started with 12th scale (racing offroad for a few years). Whats the turnout like there? Also what are the tires of choice at your track? Good starting rollout?


trashedmaxx, 

Hobbytown uses the Gate facility to hold weekly events. From being at the track though when Hobbytown races and when "The Gate" races the Hobbytown events are a little less serious than the events the Gate Crew puts on, on Sundays. Sundays there are some guys that are really awesome. They take it really serious too. But on the other hand there is a wealth of knowledge. Both have good 1/12th turnouts with 2-3 heats per event from what I've seen. I've been there a few times to check things out, I hacen't raced yet. No matter when you choose to come out you'll be welcomed by all the guys. It seems that everyone has fun no matter who you are, from what I've seen. 

Bill


----------



## trashedmaxx

Thanks for the fast response. I race at jefferson offroad so a few of the guys from there run at your track. 
Is the outdoor track an onroad course also? 
Do you guys run your 12th scales on the pavement? 

Were slowly getting a group of people running 12th scales in erie pa. so once we get them figured out it would be great to run with you guys.


----------



## nitrojeff

The Gate stays inside all year, Hobbytown USA sets up an onroad coarse in front of the store in Strongsville and No 1/12 on concrete, touring cars and minitrucks only. Nonstop racing here in Cleveland, you pick the discipline. You should come to the Finale Race in April. Super fun! You're almost guaranteed to go home a lap or two faster.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

The Eight Thousand Dollar Hand, starring Lee Majors.


----------



## cbyron

gosh lee...cost that much?


----------



## Mike Peterson

That's why he's so good....He's not even Human!


----------



## Rich Chang

Isn't there a ROAR rule against that? 

Chris, I'm getting you DQ'd. 

-Rich




Mike Peterson said:


> That's why he's so good....He's not even Human!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Trigger Lover*



Rich Chang said:


> Chris, I'm getting you DQ'd.


Just like you did at the CRL race, Rich? You make me sick.  Besides, I'll be illegal on so many other accounts, the hand won't even matter. I found a way to make my metal bulkheads hold a charge...


----------



## MAD1

Goetz said:


> Just like you did at the CRL race, Rich? You make me sick.  Besides, I'll be illegal on so many other accounts, the hand won't even matter. I found a way to make my metal bulkheads hold a charge...


 That's damn impressive!


----------



## losidude44857

Chris's couch is impressive.....


----------



## cbyron

and you are?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

why thats the great buddy ballstone, u mean you never heard of him he is a legend around these parts, or someones parts atleast. LOL


----------



## Rich Chang

Hey now, I had nothing to do with tech.  But, it looks like I am going to have them check your bulkheads and that bionic arm, eh? Anything else I should have them check while you are at it? haha!

Anyways, I thought it was your alter-ego that got DQ'd? 

-Rich



Goetz said:


> Just like you did at the CRL race, Rich? You make me sick.  Besides, I'll be illegal on so many other accounts, the hand won't even matter. I found a way to make my metal bulkheads hold a charge...


----------



## cbyron

Mr-Tamiya said:


> why thats the great buddy ballstone, u mean you never heard of him he is a legend around these parts, or someones parts atleast. LOL


 fortunaly i live only seconds from balls and i can get f-5 lessons almost any time of day


----------



## rctazmanmc

Geotz - when is the finally and the deadline to have entries in?

Post the link to the main site also since I do not have it with me at work or have it memorized! I will add it to my favorites....

thanks

mike


----------



## rayhuang

April 7-9th. NO entry deadline per se. YOU can sign up Friday night to as late as Saturday morning.

www.clevelandcarpetracing.com


----------



## rctazmanmc

Thanks for the info Ray.

Have not run up there in a long time and want to at least come out for the Grand Finale.

Hopefully Mr. Buddy B will be present at the race also!

see ya

mike


----------



## losidude44857

I will not be participating in the Grand Finale race, but i will be there.
-Buddy


----------



## rctazmanmc

Glad to see you are still around Buddy. Hope the time off is treating you well!!

Sell the JRX yet?

see ya

mike


----------



## cbyron

anyone hear from lee majors yet?


----------



## rayhuang

What are the new hot laps and TQ runs? 

Ray


----------



## losidude44857

Wise is THE MAN


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

50/8:02 (9.28) - Wayne (TQ/Win) - 12th Stock
37/6:05 (9.37) - Wise (TQ/Win) - TC Stock


----------



## rayhuang

Wise-wow!! Great job.

Wayne?? I am not suprised.


----------



## insaneriders

*Very dissapointed*

No one hit the 8.9, you guys are horrible. You make me want to vomit.

GABE


----------



## nitrojeff

Thanks Ray!


----------



## uspancarchamps

So any of you guys makin the trip out to Columbus this weekend? Im heading up (bum knee bad cold and all) very early Saturday morning (since Im 6 hours away)


----------



## David Usnik

*Indy 500*

Chuck,

We received our tickets this morning. E-mail me asap if you are interested. My address is [email protected]


----------



## Mike Peterson

The Twister has 4,000 post's!!!!!! Wow!!!!!
Im, glad Buddy could be there for my 2nd greatest win! Your like a good luck charm Buddy, now get that coraly togther and get runnin!


----------



## Brian Rice

*Huh?*

If Buddy got an RDX, the Bells and Whistles better stock up on Corally parts! :freak:


----------



## Mike Peterson

After seeing what Paul did to your car........they better get losi parts too!


----------



## Brian Rice

Mike Peterson said:


> After seeing what Paul did to your car........they better get losi parts too!


Yeah, I heard it was in pieces...


----------



## rjvk

Is there a Yokomo in the haus?


----------



## David Usnik

Can anyone tell me how to contact Mackin?


----------



## WALLSTREET

Seaball if you read this i sent you a pm on rc tech


----------



## Mike Peterson

Yes there is a yokomo in the house.......I'd say it's good but.......I don't like to "toot" my own horn........As Usnik say's, " It hurts my neck"


----------



## Brian Rice

Good luck to the Gate guys headed out to Cali for the Carpet Nats!


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Dave,sent you an e mail.


----------



## rayhuang

NItro Jeff-special delivery at the track!! I wont be there Wednesday or Friday-so I put the stuff in your pits.

Ray


----------



## uspancarchamps

So we gonna see any of you guys that are not going to the Nats in Columbus this weekend?


----------



## nitrojeff

Thank you Mr. Ray! I hope they get me some Finale hardware!!!!!!


----------



## rayhuang

Hey everyone,

if you can pick-up around your pit area tonight-it would be great. Toss any old cans and cups, get up old tires, boxes, etc that might be laying under your pit table and toss em in one of the big trash cans around the space. 

This will help those of us who plan on doing some sweeping and cleaning up very soon.

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## littleT

OK,

One of my peers alerted me about online physics homework that was due. I heard of this on Saturday night so I had to make a choice.

Just wanted you to all know that I like studying circuits at 2 am more than toy car racing, lol j/k.  

John Tortorice

P.S. Will the Friday before qualifying for the Finale be some sort of practice?


----------



## Brian Rice

Excuses, excuses!! LOL!

Circuits wasn't that fun to begin with, but at 2am it's even worse!

Yes, there will be practice from 5-10pm on Friday... or you could just show up first thing Saturday morning.


----------



## McSmooth

littleT said:


> OK,
> 
> One of my peers alerted me about online physics homework that was due. I heard of this on Saturday night so I had to make a choice.
> 
> Just wanted you to all know that I like studying circuits at 2 am more than toy car racing, lol j/k.
> 
> John Tortorice
> 
> P.S. Will the Friday before qualifying for the Finale be some sort of practice?


Dont forget about the right-hand rule when doing that electro-magnetism physics stuff! :tongue: 

There's an entire buttslew of us coming over for the Finale. Look forward to seeing you again.


----------



## rayhuang

yuck-did you say buttstew??


----------



## losidude44857

Few pics at the nats, through out the pits.....couple of our guys. 
http://www.rc50.com/modules.php?name=coppermine&file=displayimage&album=25&pos=22
http://www.rc50.com/modules.php?name=coppermine&file=displayimage&album=25&pos=26
http://www.rc50.com/modules.php?name=coppermine&file=displayimage&album=25&pos=33


----------



## LordBaer

What's happening after the grand finale? Is there usually a summer series, or do we tear everything up until summer?


----------



## rayhuang

LordBaer said:


> What's happening after the grand finale? Is there usually a summer series, or do we tear everything up until summer?


LordBaer, Summer has traditionally been run as a practice one week, race the next week affair. But its has cost the club more money to run than its worth. Basically we exhaust any and all funds paying electricity bill and rent to keep the lights on. Several times in recent years a small core group of guys have come to the rescue with out of pocket cash to save the Gate, but i think its understood now that those days are most likely gone. To make a long story short, pay your $50 NORCAR Memebership fee, come to the next club meeting (whenever the date and time gets posted), voice some opinions and pledge some support. Also-maybe we can vote for if we stay open r or not-once we have decided if its financially viable to do so. I can tell you that 8 to maybe 15 guys a week is not cutting it and thats what its been the last three summers.


----------



## Mike Peterson

Well, this year we are going to pay rent thru the summer, only half of what we usally pay so I think we will have to pick a day to run once a week to cover our expences.....we will discuss this further after the Grand Finale.


----------



## nitrojeff

Hello all, I'm interested in an air brush. any suggestions/recommendations?


----------



## rayhuang

Parma has a really nice brush. Its called the F1. Its a great all around brush at a good price. Fairly fine lines and also able to spray cover coats in large swashes. Also its designed to spray Faskolor. If you want to spray super fine lines and shadows (1/16" pinstripe lines or whisper thin shadows), IWATAS rule!!



For Sunday-bring out the 12th scales homies!! Lets get it on!!!


----------



## nitrojeff

Thanks Ray.


----------



## rayhuang

nitrojeff said:


> Thanks Ray.



Wanna borrow mine to see if you like it? Just dont use any Pactra in it 

Could be a trade-I might want to try and borrow your BMI TC3!!  I used to have one and I thought it was darn good.

Ray


----------



## nitrojeff

No thanks, I'm familiar with a brush, I just recognize the value of asking you guys before I purchase. As for the car, you are always welcome to drive it for one of the friday night qualifiers. If you want me to leave it for you to drive on sunday just let me know. I'm cool with that. and it is darn good!


----------



## nitrojeff

Holy cow! I just realized that I NEED you to borrow my car at least the week before the Finale. That's got to get me a lap.


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Jeff,he's ran that car before.He borrowed it for a week or two when I owned it.


----------



## rayhuang

JIm Herrmann laid it down at the Nats in first round 12th stock!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

congrats Jim!


----------



## rayhuang

Solid 12th mod run for Chicky-A little slow, but solid. Paul was laying it down in 19t sedan, but broke out. Chris broke in stock sedan, but had a good run in 19t sedan against all the pros!


----------



## cbyron

herrmann lays it down again in 1/12 and a solid touring stock run as well


----------



## bean's my hero

cbyron said:


> herrmann lays it down again in 1/12 and a solid touring stock run as well


Well, I am pretty good, you know.


----------



## rayhuang

Herrmann and Goetz and Paul all have had a-main runs!! Keep it up!!!


----------



## rayhuang

Lets make this easy!! www.liverc.com YOu need to register-then go to the lnk that says Live Racing and choose STockton, then hit race results and it should bring up the live racing.


----------



## cbyron

but why do that ray its much easier for us to tell them that goetz just laid it down on everyone in the country and tq'd 3rd round with 4 steel pins in his hand


----------



## Mike Peterson

Seaballllllll.......yes, Lee Majors Gettin It Done!!!!!!


----------



## rayhuang

Does that make why he had 4 steel pins in his hand any less dumb?? :lol: Awesome-we know hes a machine!!!


----------



## Mike Peterson

The Gate guys are layin it down out there!!!!
p.s. Dirla is 10th in 12th stock......I have begun to hurt myself........I want to die.....


----------



## rayhuang

Mike Peterson said:


> The Gate guys are layin it down out there!!!!
> p.s. Dirla is 10th in 12th stock......I have begun to hurt myself........I want to die.....


I hear ya-I hear ya!! Just think-I could be running Masters TC too!! 

RIce is bumming about not running stock 12th too!!


----------



## rayhuang

Pauls looking good for a top 5 start in 12th mod!!!


----------



## cbyron

ok mini goetz do we have to put you on suicide watch too?


----------



## Mike Peterson

byron, you comming sunday?


----------



## Mike Peterson

Well I only heard it but, over the rclive audio feed in the 4th round stock qualifer...well I heard..."Body tuck! Body!body!" and well.....Failure, also I heard "Car stuck on....!".....you guy's figure out who Im talkin about.......Im going to find my shotgun shells.....


----------



## Mike Peterson

Chickys last 19 turn run........Starts in less than 5......The barrel is in my mouth......lets listen in.........


----------



## Mike Peterson

Worst race I ever heard anounced......EVER......Paul's 19turn run......well, Im starting to lose feeling in my right arm and there is some red and pink goo on my screen.......I feel so cold.......

(P.s. Im talkin to no one...so lonely at home...)


----------



## Mike Peterson

Ok I was out for a while.....I think Im Ok......I can use my right hand so I will report on Jimmy and Chris in 19turn.......Whats all this red stuff on the floor.......man it's cold in here......It's like the wind is blowing thru my neck......weird....how do you reload this thing..... :freak:


----------



## Mike Peterson

round 4 is over..........so is my life.......BAM!
noting left to report.......BAM!


----------



## cbyron

we have reports coming out now.....yes its confirmed thank you mr goetz your 19t run was the kill shot for mr wise, an i am severly wounded ....lost use of trigger finger or i would end it all


----------



## losidude44857

Goetz in stock tc A main, Jimmy in stock tc and stock 12th A mains, Paul in 12th Mod A main. Good job guys 
-Buddy


----------



## BudBartos

Wow NORCAR gate guys kick it. Another note for those that do not know or were not born yet Ron Schurr 3rd in masters was the original founding father of NORCAR. I remember the meeting in his kitchen when We name it NORCAR. Now that was long ago.


----------



## rayhuang

I'm not worthy-wow-Rice and Wayne going 9.2 on a day I couldnt even break a slow 9.6.....Whats happening ot me :lol: 


Great racing you Ray and great start Dave!! Wow-5th to almost 2nd!

Mike-whats the same of the guys who borrowd my speedo? They accidentally took the harness and switch I think. 

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## rayhuang

Jim Herrmann got 4th overall in stock 12th-but believe me when i say he had a missle of a car!!


----------



## windix60

Anybody check Wise for a pulse lately? Where is the knife do you slit your wrist at a angle or do you go straight across the arm??


----------



## nitrojeff

Way to go guys! Super cool and amazing! Has anyone found the magazine ad with Mr. Herrmann in it? I'll need to get mine autographed.
Hey Mike........Mike...you OK?


----------



## Mike Peterson

Im here.........things are going ok......the doctors said I should get most of the feeling back in my right hand......

Ray- the name of the guy you are looking for is Ben Teets....


----------



## insaneriders

*Don't worry*

Hey Mike all that work on your right hand couldn't make it any worse, I mean how bad could it get? Although surgery probably isn't the answer, just ask the HAND. 

Hey Parma, I'm looking for a sponsor for the finale, I only need two sets for TC and two for 12. I promise not to stalk you like Michael J Peterson. You only know the initials of the assasins.

GABE

PS. Oh, yeah, I'm back.


----------



## rayhuang

Mike Peterson said:


> Im here.........things are going ok......the doctors said I should get most of the feeling back in my right hand......
> 
> Ray- the name of the guy you are looking for is Ben Teets....


Thanks Mike! if they show Wednesday-could you just ask them to drop the harness in my pits? Thanks!!


----------



## nitrojeff

Thank you Ray!!!!


----------



## insaneriders

*Who wants to play*

Coming out Wed? Come on Tracy, maybe Johndro. Nahh, to old, too slow. 

OK lets ride motorcycles, nope, too old too slow too cold, wahhhhh, pussycats.

GABE


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Ill be there on wed,Gabe.Im old and maybe a little slow but I will play.


----------



## insaneriders

*Oh no*

you may be old, but by no means are you slow.
GABE


----------



## Mike Peterson

my money is on the grizzz.......


----------



## rayhuang

GRIZZLY-A said:


> Ill be there on wed,Gabe.Im old and maybe a little slow but I will play.


Slow my @$$!!


----------



## David Usnik

He certainly wasn't slow with Mackin's salsa.:jest: j/k big guy!


----------



## rayhuang

I just thought I woud share!! Its 1:35pm, Tuesday , March 21st, 2006. At this exact moment in time I own not one single touring car!!! Have a nice day!!


----------



## insaneriders

*Hey me too*

I own not one single touring car that is worth a crap.

GABE


----------



## chicky03

If you plan to attend the Grand Finale race please email me that you are coming and what classes you are running so I can add you to the entry list. There is no pre entry or sign up, we just want an idea how many people we are to expect.

[email protected]

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Stealth_RT

Hey Ray, wanna buy a Losi cheap?


----------



## McSmooth

Caption this surprised racer!

http://www.pdubracing.com/2006_carpet_nats%20035.jpg


----------



## insaneriders

*Nice Hand*

Is that thing real? What else did you have modified, bionic man?

GABE


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Here's more of The Gate's finest.*

http://www.pdubracing.com/2006_carpet_nats%20028.jpg
http://www.pdubracing.com/2006_carpet_nats%20035.jpg
http://www.pdubracing.com/2006_carpet_nats%20038.jpg
http://www.pdubracing.com/2006_carpet_nats%20069.jpg
http://www.pdubracing.com/2006_carpet_nats%20070.jpg
http://www.pdubracing.com/2006_carpet_nats%20110.jpg
http://www.pdubracing.com/2006_carpet_nats%20119.jpg

Eat it.


----------



## rayhuang

Stealth_RT said:


> Hey Ray, wanna buy a Losi cheap?


if the diffs are short and the motors in the back-yes


----------



## rayhuang

Hey Locals-I got two brand new cans of Paragon and about 8 pairs of brand new Parma Cyans I'd like to unload. PM me or e-mail me for prices, etc. I can hook up with ya tonight, Friday night sometime or Sunday sometime at the Gate.
also look in the misc swap and sell here for loads of IRS 12th scale goodies.

Thanks,
Ray
[email protected]


----------



## nitrojeff

Ray pm again


----------



## nitrojeff

Nice to see you worked on the smile for the photos! Much better! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## rayhuang

Paragon and tires...GONE!! Thanks Nitro!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

nitrojeff said:


> Nice to see you worked on the smile for the photos! Much better!


Yeah, I actually thought to do that.


----------



## rayhuang

YO-YO-YO!! This weekends looking like a good one!! I hear the boys out East are coming in to play at the Gate! 

Come out and play and maybe even plan on two classes ths weeekend. Might be doable!!!

Anyone running mod 12th this Sunday?


----------



## rjvk

You should all be at the regional........


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Yeah, I heard Ballstreet is a punk.


----------



## NashRCracer

Mike Peterson said:


> The Gate guys are layin it down out there!!!!
> p.s. Dirla is 10th in 12th stock......I have begun to hurt myself........I want to die.....


 hey I resent that remark. I tried everything I could to make the "A" I even had a faster run then Lopez did. he just had a better third run then I did. dam Qual points. and I though I had friends at the gate was even thinking of coming up for the finale.... just because I got in Jims way on a TQ run in the 3rd round doesn't mean I did it on purpose. sorry Jim.


----------



## CrashTestDummy

Chris and Paul.......figure in the neighborhood of 20 racers coming up to the Gate for the Finale from this area that we will need pit spaces for....Team AB Charles/eXpress will need at least a dozen of those together

Thanks 
Jim


----------



## rayhuang

NashRCracer said:


> hey I resent that remark. I tried everything I could to make the "A" I even had a faster run then Lopez did. he just had a better third run then I did. dam Qual points. and I though I had friends at the gate was even thinking of coming up for the finale.... just because I got in Jims way on a TQ run in the 3rd round doesn't mean I did it on purpose. sorry Jim.


 
YOu got friends here!! I even slept with you at the Novak...errrr-I meant slept in the same room with you  yeah that sounds better!!


----------



## CrashTestDummy

AB Charles will be bringing a large stock of Corally and X-ray parts for the T-2 and FK05 along with other accessories to the Finale for those who need them....


----------



## NashRCracer

well your always cool ray didn't mean the friends I know I have up there. Adams and Tony C and Chris still wondering if jim will say hi to me again. I was just sort of put off by mike's comment as I tried hard to make the "A" at the nats. I was even in a 3 way tie with lopez and jaun for 10th and they had to go to the 3rd round. I even had a faster rocket round then lopez. just sort of suxs that I got screwed by qual points again. I'm working on being better by vegas. "B" main there for sure. just hope we get more then 35 like last year. plus I only missed the "B" at snowbirds by 2 places.


----------



## bean's my hero

NashRCracer said:


> well your always cool ray didn't mean the friends I know I have up there. Adams and Tony C and Chris still wondering if jim will say hi to me again. I was just sort of put off by mike's comment as I tried hard to make the "A" at the nats. I was even in a 3 way tie with lopez and jaun for 10th and they had to go to the 3rd round. I even had a faster rocket round then lopez. just sort of suxs that I got screwed by qual points again. I'm working on being better by vegas. "B" main there for sure. just hope we get more then 35 like last year. plus I only missed the "B" at snowbirds by 2 places.


Well I will have to refer to you as nashcrasher now but other than that we are still cool. I hope you decide to come to the finale. It should be fun. 

Jim


----------



## rayhuang

I am gonna be late tomorrow. Sign me up for Mod 12th and stock sedan (or 19t if thats what everyones running).


Thanks,
Ray


----------



## Mackin

Ray,
I have an extra gtx if you need it.
chuck


----------



## rayhuang

Mackin said:


> Ray,
> I have an extra gtx if you need it.
> chuck


Thanks Chuck!! I am ok on esc's though, I dont have my switch harness with a really short lead-I do have switch harnesses with a 6" lead lol!! Will use one of them if I need to.

I got my T-fource built last night, but since I am running mod tomorrow-I better not make its first run at insano speed.


----------



## Mike Peterson

wow, I was only upset with myself for not going.....not knocking you for your performance.......my bad....


----------



## losidude44857

Wise Hole, be nice


----------



## losiman2

ehats up guys i was out there for the first time today great racing i was very impressed and i will deffinatly be back...seball tolk me you guys talk more here than rctech so im here.


----------



## insaneriders

*Decipherable*

I'll need another beer to read the previous post. Gearioulsly.

GABE


----------



## Medved

Gabe, did you see the post, I wont be buying your car.

dan medved


----------



## insaneriders

*10-4 Good Buddy*

Op on Ebay we go, Up on Ebay we go, Hi ho the money ho on Ebay we shall go. 

GABE


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Tampa*



losiman2 said:


> ehats up guys i was out there for the first time today great racing i was very impressed and i will deffinatly be back...seball tolk me you guys talk more here than rctech so im here.


Losiman,

Good to see you here. This is seaball from Tech. Disregard 90% insaneriders's post, as his primary objective on this board is to ruffle feathers. 

Hope to see you out soon. Ask any questions you have here, and you should get some quick answers. 

- Chris


----------



## rayhuang

Good racing yesterday!! Gotta give it up for Jody Friedman and Zach Adams!! Wow-you two have got your Xrays dialed in right now!! Keep up the great work!!


----------



## David Usnik

How was yesterday's turnout?


----------



## losiman2

you guys will deffinatly be seeing me agian soon mabey next weekend not sure yet but deff on for the finals im workin on getting the rest of my equipt ready to mabey bring it up next weekend i still don't have any foams yet i'm hearing plaids in front and purple in rear is this right...ok see ya guys and great racing...


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Parma Plaid/Purple is a great place to start for sedan tires.


----------



## CrashTestDummy

Chris...we are coming loaded for bear with a ton of parts and wraps and batteries and stuff for the finale..every Corally and Xray part we have will be there as well...if there is anything you need else let me know..you got my number

Jim

I know of at the very least 15 or more guys coming up for the race from here and a few from New York


----------



## CrashTestDummy

Bring cash or checks....LOL


----------



## insaneriders

*Your Wrong*



Goetz said:


> Losiman,
> 
> Good to see you here. This is seaball from Tech. Disregard 90% insaneriders's post, as his primary objective on this board is to ruffle feathers.
> 
> Hope to see you out soon. Ask any questions you have here, and you should get some quick answers.
> 
> - Chris


My primary objective is too drink more beer, ride fast, drive fast, fly fast, and get laid a lot. Not necessarily in that order.

GABE

PS. Wise wasn't ruffling hard enough, so I had to make a comeback tour. BAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*"Breaking News"*

This just in. 

While at work, it seems the Great Herrmannski had fallen off the top of a 10 foot building and landed on his back, in the process pulling his left groinal muscle, and bruising is head. He was conscious enough to call me and describe the mishap. :thumbsup: Weirdly enough, he kept bringing up a Michael Knight.


----------



## David Usnik

Chris - Will you be at the track on Wednesday? Paul sent me an email with the information I needed, so now I can drop off the package.


----------



## David Usnik

Goetz said:


> in the process pulling his left groinal muscle, and bruising is head.


Jealous?


----------



## bean's my hero

Let me say this, this is the most pain I have ever been in, and yes I reconfirmed that concrete is still hard. 


The Great Herrmannski


----------



## bean's my hero

And I can say at least I did this after the nats!


----------



## losidude44857

WOW, hope you feel better soon.
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

OUch Jimmy!! NIce one!! Maybe you should quite bunjie jumping off of low buildings!! On the bright side-we always knew you had a hard head!!


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Jimmy,just because Wise was layin it down on you,doesnt mean you have to go jumping off buildings.:jest:


----------



## cbyron

add one to the suicide watch


----------



## cbyron

im gonna go run around in the dark with some sharp objects .......seems to be if you wanna be fast you have to get hurt really bad wish me luck


----------



## nitrojeff

Fine... I'll try it, but I'm burning myself!


----------



## bean's my hero

rayhuang said:


> On the bright side-we always knew you had a hard head!!


Being hard-headed was definetly an advantage on this one. There was not a drop of blood to clean up. Now the concrete on the other hand, Osborne is coming to pour a new slab on Friday!


----------



## rayhuang

cbyron said:


> im gonna go run around in the dark with some sharp objects .......seems to be if you wanna be fast you have to get hurt really bad wish me luck



Now thats funny. I get it now-I qualiy in the D-Main, but I didnt fall off a building or punch something and break my hand. I didnt know there was a correlation, but I see it now. I'll take slow on Sunday, whole on Monday!! :lol:


----------



## Mike Peterson

wow.....whats going on here....we must be in some time warp thing or something.... Im the one who used to get hurt, (Chain Saw thru the leg, 3 Knee repairs, 2 sholder re-attachments and a couple dozen broken bones) And lose lots of races.....But now, winning races and injury free since 05! Weird......I hope the world dos'nt implode! 
p.s. Nice work jimmy! Things will get better Im sure of it! Just remember, we still love you. It's not worth ending your life over a toy car......or is it......
concrete is VERY HARD....
Also let's review.....
Hot things burn....sharp things cut.....and jimmy can't fly.... :thumbsup:


----------



## McSmooth

The West Virginia crew will be bringing along a BQ helmet for all to enjoy! 

Here's a picture of the impressive headgear.


----------



## nitrojeff

Do Bumbles bounce?


----------



## cbyron

no need for a bq helmet we have a bq pink cowboy hat i beleive....


----------



## losiman2

ok guys you went and did it now i came to one race and i had every intention in racing my xxxs but then i saw your cars and no no no that just wouldnt do thats like racing a corvette with a yugo so no i just bought a losi JRX-s :thumbsup: i hope you guys are proud of yourselves  any way got a great deal on it couldnt pass it up cant wait to crash i mean run it at the gate ... P.S. its all seaballs fault :wave:


----------



## nitrojeff

Congrats. Did your new car come with a good driver? It seems that's want's missing from my car.


----------



## rayhuang

Losiman2-theres a lot of adjustment on that puppy. But as you know-your in luck, theres at least 4 of us running them (Joey Carrol, Chris Byron, Paul (Team Losi driver) and myself). Everything counts on set-up on it, so bring it over to any one of us for help if you want or need it. First thing, get a Parma foam bumper for the front of it if it didnt already come with it and a Parma Alfa body. The rest we can twist with wrenches.

Ray


----------



## losiman2

No it didn't come with a good driver i wish it did as it will cost a bunch for me to drive it. And as for help and setups from u guys oh yea ill be needing that as i told seaball last weekend ( i was the guy walking around like a dork gauking at you guys pits and trying not to get on anyones nerves ) i've never even driven a touring car yet. and i know there are prob more durable cars but i'm a LOSIMAN so i had to get a losi i have a xxxt mf2 an xxx4 an xxxs so it was only natural to get this car dont know why i just really like there equiptment..any way i have raced some offroad but never onroad and it looks like a whole new expensive world for me to play in...anyway thanks for the invites and thanks for all the help in advance you seem like a very nice and 
(crazy mainly seaball ) group of guys..and it already has parma bumper need to get a bodie comes with springs sway bars some spare parts 4 sets of foams mint condition all for $170 bucks good deal huh :thumbsup: anyway fingers are tired now and you guys are tired of reading so sorry for the long post...


----------



## rayhuang

losiman2-feel free to pm me here what springs youve got and what caster blocks, rear hubs, etc. and I'll let ya know if you need to order anything else to get a basic set-up on it.


----------



## losiman2

ok its still being shipped but when i get it ill make you a list and well see what i need thanks alot...


----------



## losiman2

this car is comming from a carpet racer so its "should" have the basic setup on it hopefully but i know my driving i'll need spares what breaks the most for you guys...


----------



## rayhuang

I've only broken one rear hub, one steering knuckle and maybe three arms (front or rear). I think the cars very durable. The one front arm I broke Sunday was already cracked from the previous driver. I did break a rear toe in block at the Novak race somehow-that was weird.

BUT-having said that, arms, caster blocks, steering knuckles, rear hubs. The usual stuff hanging out ready to be eaten by a wall.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Yeah right, we all know that there is no basic setup for the Losi car! :O


----------



## cbyron

front arms and castor blocks are a must for the car unlike ray i sometimes forget what im doing mid race and things happen


----------



## DAVON

*The Big Race*

When Is The Latest You Can Sign Up For The Big Race?....dave


----------



## CrashTestDummy

i believe you can sign up as late as Friday or Saturday of the race


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Davon

i am almost positive that they said you could sign up the friday of the race or if you do not come friday of for practice you can sign up on sat before you put your car on the track

Ray


----------



## sg1

Any Ladies want to run mod. TC this weekend?


----------



## TangTester

SG1 You running TC?


----------



## sg1

Hell NO!! Tyler is


----------



## TangTester

I figure as much......you cant handle it. 

How is the new ride?


----------



## rayhuang

I am ordering f-brushes today or tomorrow. Anyone need any? E-mail me and I'll add it to my order.

[email protected]


----------



## onefastdude

Hey fellow racers. What is everybody running for the Grand Finale next week? Stock - 19 Turn - Mod......1/12 - Touring car ??????????????????????


----------



## rayhuang

tc stock, 12th stock and 12th mod for me. Why not??? :lol:


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

!/12 stock,touring stock


----------



## Brian Rice

Stock 12th and 19T TC.... maybe.....


----------



## losiman2

cant wait to see you guys in the final should be some good racing how many people "racers" you think will attend. oh yea just wondering i herd seaball saying they where gonna change the track layout how often do they change the layout. just curious....


----------



## rayhuang

It should be over 100 entries easily. I personally hope its more like 120. Thats manageable, but big enough to make it a Big race and also give lots of time between heats to work on your cars. We desire to change the layout every month and for sure every big race, but we probably change layouts , I dont know 6 to 8 weeks at a time????!!!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Yeah, something like that. I'd say 6 weeks has been the average. The Finale is going to be a blast.

I'm thinking over 100 will be easy. My guess is that it will end up in the 130's, including lots of factory guys from the region.


----------



## Greg Anthony

:dude:


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Confirmations (subject to update or change):

http://www.clevelandcarpetracing.com/grandfinale.html

I've received a few emails from people that aren't on the list yet as well...


----------



## losiman2

well im hoping to have my jrx-s by the weekend if i have it ill try to make it sunday.If not mabey ill bring my xxxs up there to reck up your guys cars  i mean get helpful driving tips from you guys.... :wave: but i deffinatley want to get up there sunday.


----------



## losiman2

oh yea i just want to warn you guys never driven a touring car on a track so if your in front of me thats where u should be if your behind me watch out for flying debris :drunk:


----------



## rayhuang

Losiman-the most important thing is to get out there and do it and do it as often as you can. We all started by bangin walls and breaking parts!!!

Ray


----------



## losiman2

yea i know i need alooooot of practice but i work from 4 pm to 2am usually mon thru fri and sometimes sat so i cant make practice nights i can make an occasional fri night race and always on sun..would you guys suggest practicing outside i have a brand new blacktop parking lot just down the road at my sons school i could use i know its bad on the cars but i need to practice ..any suggestions would be great..


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Yeah, there's no substitute for track time, or more generally, wheel time. Use the old car for the lot, and the new one for the rug. Also, be aware that Hobbytown Strongsville is going to be starting the Sunday outdoor parking lot racing too. Outdoors is tons of fun. Especially on a day like today.


----------



## failure

for the past 2 days ive been trying to rebuild my tc3 shock but to no avail. apparently associated has seen it fit to replace the simple bobbin peice with the foam around it with a more complicated system requiring no less than 2 o rings, 3 plasic washer things and a square thing that supposedly snaps in place. im not convinced. everytime i do this i destroy the square thing and everything kinda falls out and all the oil ejaculates out and down the shaft. im down to my 3rd out of 4 square things and i have yet to fix my shock. i was wondering if there is an easier way to do this or if im just a complete failure off the track as well as on it.


----------



## DAVON

They Make A Shock Update Kit(#31123)...look On There Web Page Or Online Hobby Shops It's Hard To Find...i Have One One Order At Hobbytown For Over 3 Weeks...but I Have Them On My Tc3 Now And They Don't Leak At All....dave


----------



## rayhuang

IN that case-I'll play nice. I cannot believe I am being asked to edit a post from Mike :lol: Next thing Gabe will be telling me I am being rude!!


----------



## Mike Peterson

Ummm....AE is helping sponsor the Grand Finale......let's clean that up.......


----------



## LordBaer

Failure, if you want, I have some old style TC3 shocks you can have. They are the blue factory team pieces.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

failure said:


> everything kinda falls out and all the oil ejaculates out and down the shaft.


----------



## windix60

*MMMM good stuff*

You do feel kinda naughty after reading that post. It reminds of the time when Wise was bent over showing that gorgeous plumbers crack. Now thats a piece of pie I call heaven!!


----------



## David Usnik

windix60 said:


> You do feel kinda naughty after reading that post. It reminds of the time when Wise was bent over showing that gorgeous plumbers crack. Now thats a piece of pie I call heaven!!


Ugggh! Horrible visual.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Whoops. I didn't expect this.*



David Usnik said:


> Ugggh! Horrible visual.


What about these visuals? I got a little anxious last night. Now you get to see what I look like when I'm working.

You're welcome. :tongue:


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

I could probably substitute in the Corally hingpin mounts.


----------



## Rich Chang

What in the world is that?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

$9K worth of surgery, or so they say.


----------



## Brian Rice

That's also very dry skin...


----------



## rayhuang

What would happen if you hooked up your power supply to them? Are they hardened Losi pins? Look gold.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Brian Rice said:


> That's also very dry skin...


I know. Cotton has a tendency to absorb moisture. That's why I decided I needed to rectify the situation.


----------



## Rich Chang

Holy crap, I'd be trying to move those things around like joysticks. Darn O.C.D. 

Of course, after I did that I'd probably puke because it would gross me out.

Hey, put a thin coat of Paragon on that dry skin. It will soften it up nice and good.

-Rich


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

I like your attitude, Mr. Chang!


----------



## Mike Peterson

That was great!!!! and brings back some bad memories.......so bad.......catch them on the corner of the table for me once buddy!


----------



## bean's my hero

Goetz said:


> What about these visuals? I got a little anxious last night. Now you get to see what I look like when I'm working.
> 
> You're welcome. :tongue:


 
Now I'm jelous, as I don't have anything to show for my actions. Maybe I need to put a little more effort forth. 

James Wright
Aviation Engineer


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

bean's my hero said:


> James Wright
> Aviation Engineer


A title to accompany. Good touch, sir.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Mike Peterson said:


> That was great!!!! and brings back some bad memories.......so bad.......catch them on the corner of the table for me once buddy!


I gotta put the cast back on, somehow. This isn't going to fly for long. What's wierd is how rigidly they are coupled to the bone. It's like the bone is coming right through the skin.


----------



## cbyron

dude whats the od on those pins we need to make you some caps i have some titanium laying around not sure if its surgical grade but who cares its only a hand right


----------



## EAMotorsports

Goetz said:


> What about these visuals? I got a little anxious last night. Now you get to see what I look like when I'm working.
> 
> You're welcome. :tongue:


 Anxious? Thinking of Aaron Young?:freak:

EA


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Apparrently you are.


----------



## Rich Chang

Chris - What did you do to your wrist? Sorry if it was mentioned earlier, I just happened to pop in this thread today and saw the peculiar pics you posted.

What is it with you muscley folks injuring yourselves? Aaron Bomia is in a sling b/c he had to have surgery on his shoulder (torn rotator cuff). 

-Rich


----------



## losidude44857

Goetz punched a door, what an idiot


----------



## CrashTestDummy

Seaball...add George Lai to the list of those running in tc-stock class

thanks,

Jim


----------



## insaneriders

*Rude, ometer, scale*

Mike's crack, and Goetz's hand are by far the most offensive things I've ever seen on this site.

GABE
Rude on purpose


----------



## rayhuang

Mike-your diff is MONEY now!! Front end-fubar, t-plate-fubar....all good to go. need to talk to you about details. Too much to type-call em at work 440-735-9095 next week.


----------



## EAMotorsports

Goetz said:


> Apparrently you are.


 Is it possible to be jelous and scared at the same time? LOL

EA


----------



## MAD1

Gate dudes...thanks for letting us tear up our track on Friday nights!


----------



## EAGLERACER

I want to say thank you to THE Gate for opening up their track to the Friday night Hobbytown Racers We had a great season .

Don Williams


----------



## losiman2

well guys i got my jrx-s yesterday and puting finishing touches on it today so ill see you guys on sunday, the only persons name i got last sunday was seaball so, so you guys know ill be the very confused looking horrible driving fat hillbilly with the really expensive toy. So by all means introduce yourselves and ill take all the help "and sympothy" i can get. And thanks for the great welcome guys.... :wave:


----------



## WALLSTREET

Jimmy are you going to have one of those handy dandy lamiated sheets for me when i get down there this weekend comming up ? And seaball why such hateful pm's ?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

So who TQ'd and won stock sedan last night?


----------



## chicky03

Goetz said:


> So who TQ'd and won stock sedan last night?


I tqed by quite a bit. Wise was a failure all night until the main. I rolled it yet again over the dots and handed wise the win.

No green felt or dots for the finale!!! 

Paul


----------



## nitrojeff

I do love me some dots!!!


----------



## bean's my hero

JUST AN FYI

Turn your clocks ahead tonight! 

James Wright
Aviation Engineer


----------



## insaneriders

*roger*

If your an aviation engineer WTF am I? Jesus, we're all in for a rude awakening, Jimmy is smart!

GABE


----------



## MAD1

That green stuff is nasty. And yes I know you're not supposed to go through it, but when you do......yuck!


----------



## MAD1

Gabe,

You aren't one of those pilots that drinks Saki and wears a headband with a big red dot on it...are you?


----------



## Mike Peterson

Chicky eat's it for the third time on sunday........eat's it HARD!!!!!




The Undefeated-
Mike Peterson


----------



## insaneriders

*ahhh sooooo*

No head band, just Ray ban's and my 1990 Ninja 1000 with top gun music blairing in the background as I race the jets down the runway.

You can be my wing man anytime. 

GABE

PS I'm thinking about playing topless volleyball at the finale.


----------



## Marty Mangione

Hay RAY, SMAKSMAKSMAKSMAKSMAKSMAK. i SCREWED UP MY CAR SO BAD I HAVE NOTHING MORE TO SAY.



ps TILL THE FINALE. THAN LOOK OUT I`AM TAKIN HARDWARE HOME IF I GOTTA STEAL IT. LOL TSB


----------



## MAD1

Man Marty, I never thought of that. Stealing the hardware seems so much easier. Probably the only way I'll get some!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

insaneriders said:


> No head band, just Ray ban's and my 1990 Ninja 1000 .


Hey Freak the Ninja is Mine! Give it back! and its 1049cc's now Biotch! you should know you put it together LOL!



insaneriders said:


> You can be my wing man anytime.
> .


Jimmy in the cock pit of an Embraer! I would pay to see that! 







insaneriders said:


> PS I'm thinking about playing topless volleyball at the finale.


Can I come play and let my man boobs free!


----------



## WALLSTREET

Jimmy do i get no love with the rollout chart ? And mr. seaBall i am 90 percent on the arrival in cleveland with langstun and mr. johnson.

I love you guys, hope to see you this weekend.



~ Mavis Beacon ~


----------



## losiman2

just wanted to say thanks so much for all the help you guys gave me today and parts...turns out im a much worse driver than i thought i was. I sucked really really bad anyway i think im a pro at replacing pretty much every frontend part on the jrx-s now. Oh well im gonna stock up on some parts "aloooot of parts" and ill be back and giver a go after finals i'll prob attend the finals but i wont be racing. Agian thanks for everyones help your a great group of guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## nitrojeff

You picked a tough week to start, Losi. Stick with it. Even get some rubbers for your xxxs and come out to the parking lot. Have fun!!!


----------



## Marty Mangione

Ya gotta race the race baby ya gotta race the race.


----------



## losiman2

yea i got rubbers for my xxxs and ill be practicing on a new parking lot at my sons school..


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Sneak Peek*

It is here, you know.


----------



## LordBaer

MMMMMMmmmm, I love me some dots! I wonder if I get the speed right, will I be able to catch my car as it is launched into the driver stand?


----------



## losiman2

hey would it be race legal if i put big steel nerf bars on the sides of my car so the wall would quite eating my arms...  :thumbsup:


----------



## losiman2

hey nitrojeff i have a question if you dont mind... You seem to be a pretty good driver so why do you stay with the tc3 instead of the tc4 or mabey one of the corally or xray or losi cars is there a method behind the madness


----------



## vn1500

:thumbsup: uNFORTUNATELY LOSIMAN VERY LITTLE OF NITROS' CAR IS TC3, sorry bout the caps not yelling just a bad typist


----------



## losiman2

i seen he had the carbon chassis but isnt it basically a tc3 with the carbon addons of has he done some "special" tweeking i didn't see. As jeff would say it went by so fast i didnt get a good look at it...


----------



## nitrojeff

You got it right, I SEEM like a good driver. I bought the TC3 because it was offered and it was blue and shiny! The best way to stop breaking parts is to stop running your car INTO stuff!!!


----------



## losiman2

im asking because i wonder if i bought over my head on the jrx-s im wondering if i should run my xxxs till i get a little better at driving then run the jrx-s ya know beat the beater kinda thing.. the last thing i need right now is speed if ya know what i mean. I need consistancey before speed. With offroad i bought the big bad and beat the hell out of it but i think onroad is a little different. i didn't break that many parts in offroad... thanks for the input guys...


----------



## losiman2

wow thanks for the insite jeff i got that part down. Car + wall = broken car..just wondering if there was a reason cause some people like the older models of cars for certin reasons....


----------



## nitrojeff

There was a xxxs in the B-main this weekend! The answer is yes, you should learn to drive. Either car is fine, neither will withstand the learning curve. It's only parts!!! Worry less about hardware and speed, and shoot first to finish all the races. Once you're good at getting out of the fast guys way, you won't have to so much! and I'm actually not good enough to know the difference in the cars, the TC3 was only my 2nd onroad car.
I LOVE ME SOME DOTS!!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Dottage*



LordBaer said:


> MMMMMMmmmm, I love me some dots! I wonder if I get the speed right, will I be able to catch my car as it is launched into the driver stand?


In light of most peoples inability to stay off the dots, we will likely replace them with standard boards and flappers for the Finale. The dots have not caused a problem at the big races I've seen them used at, but it seems our locals cannot tame them. I enjoy their aesthetic value, but I can agree that it's not worth compromising the raceability(sp?) of the track. 

This race will be awesome. I may just have to compete this weekend. :dude:


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Dave,

Any car will work, and will do so at a high level. Some are more durable, some are easier to get fast, and some are both. The bottom line is that it's your choice. I am a fan of the durable cars, because whether you're trying to hit the boards or not, you're going to. We all are. Yesterday's A-main was a great example of that. :freak: Like Jeff says, the most important goal to have, at any level is to finish the heats. Period. The driving will come, over time. We were all struggling to get a clean lap in at some point. But the more you can stay out there, the faster it will come.

Choose whatever car you like, and stick with it for a while. Forget the motors and the minor details. Have someone drive your car, and get a decent setup on it, so that it's easy to drive (mild push), and go at it for a while. 

If this were easy, it would get boring.  

- Chris -


----------



## LordBaer

Chris, 
Don't get rid of the dots for the Finale, they are great!


----------



## nitrojeff

I second that, but lose the felt!


----------



## David Usnik

LordBaer said:


> Chris,
> Don't get rid of the dots for the Finale, they are great!


I agree. The dots separate the men from the boys!


----------



## Brian Rice

Dave, Does that make you a man or a boy??? :freak: :tongue:


----------



## vn1500

:thumbsup: the dots are ok you just have to not hit them , the felt from jim "the tailor" h. on the hand sucks even if you really don't get into it when people do get into it they just drag some of it onto the track in the race line and then your drifting not racing...


----------



## Mike Peterson

no felt/ ok with dot's/ and no chicky in stock........

-The Defeated-
Mike Peterson


----------



## cbyron

we're cool with that....i thought you were gonna ask for no traffic in stock too


----------



## WALLSTREET

seaball why are you ignoring me and you too jimmy ?


~ Mavis Beacon ~


----------



## insaneriders

*Little more too ask*



Mike Peterson said:


> no felt/ ok with dot's/ and no chicky in stock........
> 
> -The Defeated-
> Mike Peterson


No corners, and no straight aways, and definitely no chicanes.

Bottom line, Sally, no one asked for your opinion.

GABE


----------



## MAD1

What is the schedule for the Finale for the weekend? I know I'll need to take a break from my construction project to come check it out. I wanna see that shinny blue thing strut it's stuff!


----------



## Tim Stamper

19T motor rules....

Are there any, or just like the classic.

Atlas, Integy, Checkpoint, Reedy..

Run what you brung...

Let me know if I need to find some C2's

Later,

Tim


----------



## nitrojeff

Hey Mitch, love the bullwinkle, and what made your car so darn fast? I may need you to build me one of those motors or at least rent it to me for the race.

COME ON JOEY!! or was it my packs that made you slow or was I actually fast?


----------



## nitrojeff

Hey Gabe, can you hear that?.....off in the distance.........b bb BBB BAMMM!!!


----------



## Monti007

what is the host hotel?

-Monti-


----------



## WALLSTREET

I heard the choice hotel for this event was the Broke Back Mountain Inn


Is this true ?


----------



## cbyron

no ballstreet that just what we are calling goetz's house this weekend...


----------



## David Usnik

Brian Rice said:


> Dave, Does that make you a man or a boy??? :freak: :tongue:


I'm all man baby!


----------



## chicky03

losiman2 said:


> im asking because i wonder if i bought over my head on the jrx-s im wondering if i should run my xxxs till i get a little better at driving then run the jrx-s ya know beat the beater kinda thing.. the last thing i need right now is speed if ya know what i mean. I need consistancey before speed. With offroad i bought the big bad and beat the hell out of it but i think onroad is a little different. i didn't break that many parts in offroad... thanks for the input guys...


Hey losiman,

Next time you come to the track for practice let me go over your car so we make sure everything is in the right spot etc. We will make sure your radio is set correctly so the car has even circles, and the correct radius so the car will be easier to drive. In offroad this does not make much of a difference but in onroad it can help tremendously. We will put a setup on it that will make the car easier to drive also. Once we know the car is right then you can work on your driving and being consistent. You'll get it!!

Paul


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Losiman,

Chicky must be looking to schedule some time away from the track to do this. Everyone knows that when Paul (Chicky) is at the track, it's Paul time.


----------



## losiman2

that would be great i was going to come up for practice on wed as i am on vacation this week but there is no practice this week  The one week i could actually make a practice day.  i would really like to practice for a month or two and not race till i can at least make some laps without breaking something..but whenever you have time would be great and very much appricated..thanks agian..


----------



## rayhuang

losiman2-how you drive now and how you will drive on this day in 2007 will be worlds apart because your racing at the Gate!! Maybe the best track to be a beginner at-that is if you listen and apply what you have learned!! One guys been racing only about 13 months from having never driven a RC car before. He was about 2 + sec a lap off the pace not more than 4-months ago?? Dont know the exact amount. Hes now within ~0.5 on the last layout.

YOuve already acknowledged that you dont need speed right now-just more track time. Thats good!!


----------



## Mike Peterson

will the insaneposer be running the finale????? Or just his mouth on the internet........


P.S. Eat it!


No Traffic you say..........I can live with traffic......I just hate when people BLOWOUT in front of me......

P.S. You can eat it too!


----------



## nitrojeff

What is a manbaby?


----------



## insaneriders

*Do you need help?*

Posing would infer, I'm hot, yeah baby. Since I'm only running one car I'll have time to help with your butt crack, but only if its 4 hours between heats.

Look me up next time you go riding Mike, we'll see if I"m a poser.

GABE


----------



## vn1500

:thumbsup: Boy You guys can sure TALK alot of $&*# but can you back it up? I got a bike thats fourteen years old and neither of your bikes could hang with it , granted I have more just in the motor than either of your bikes cost . Thats besides the point right lol lol lol.......... :wave:


----------



## tc3racer98

nitrojeff said:


> Hey Mitch, love the bullwinkle, and what made your car so darn fast? I may need you to build me one of those motors or at least rent it to me for the race.
> 
> COME ON JOEY!! or was it my packs that made you slow or was I actually fast?


ahh I was just usin a practice motor plus I was carlosed into the boards on the first turn :freak: this weekends gonna be soo much fun ha I get to annoy for 3 days straight :hat: I'll be faster for the finale dont' worry I'm showin my hoe some love :thumbsup:


----------



## insaneriders

*What you running*

We may be talkin the smack but I got a quarter mile time to back it up.

10.79 sec. at 132 MPH on a 2000 Suzuki GSXR 750.

I should have a timeslip sometime in May for my new R1.

GABE


----------



## vn1500

*sure sure*

what ya do stand by the building and pick up every time slip the fast guys left behind until you found a real good one????


----------



## cbyron

no that was his 1/8th mile time


----------



## nitrojeff

so what motor was that Mitch?and can I have it?


----------



## MAD1

nitrojeff said:


> Hey Mitch, love the bullwinkle, and what made your car so darn fast? I may need you to build me one of those motors or at least rent it to me for the race.
> 
> COME ON JOEY!! or was it my packs that made you slow or was I actually fast?


 The secret is to dip the magnets in Uranium before you put the motor back together. It also helps to incorrectly call it an engine once in a while, makes it feel more important!


----------



## MAD1

It was a Team Scream R based I believe. Did the usual cleaning and polishing.


----------



## nitrojeff

so can I have it?

Please


----------



## MAD1

nitrojeff said:


> so what motor was that Mitch?and can I have it?


 When do you start on Friday?


----------



## nitrojeff

in fact, your whole car is cooler than mine, can I just have the whole thing?


----------



## nitrojeff

I'm not sure.
When do doors open Friday?


----------



## MAD1

nitrojeff said:


> I'm not sure.
> When do doors open Friday?


 Jeff PM


----------



## MAD1

Doors open at 3pm, according to the NORCAR site


----------



## nitrojeff

right back at ya


----------



## MAD1

nitrojeff said:


> right back at ya


 again


----------



## nitrojeff

cool see ya!


----------



## failure

tc3racer98 said:


> I was carlosed into the boards on the first turn



i like it.


----------



## nitrojeff

14 people online watching me and Mitch pm, pretty boring!!!


----------



## nitrojeff

Failure, where were you Sunday?


----------



## MAD1

nitrojeff said:


> 14 people online watching me and Mitch pm, pretty boring!!!


 Don't they know Young Frankenstien is on right now!?


----------



## MAD1

After 5pm Slide brain through slot in door


----------



## nitrojeff

did you hear that wednesday morning at 2 minutes and 3 seconds past 1 a.m. it will be 1:02:03 04/05/06?


----------



## failure

i had to finish my drivers ed so i could take my test today. 1pm on sunday was the only time they had open. ill be at the finale ready to go out with a bang (literally, youll need more than those sandbags to hold those walls when i get out there). my car was in peices anyway, im not used to working on it away from the track and never planned on getting it back together.


----------



## Monti007

So what is the host hotel for this race or even a hotel that is close by would be great.

-Monti-


----------



## EAMotorsports

Monti007 said:


> So what is the host hotel for this race or even a hotel that is close by would be great.
> 
> -Monti-


 Hey Monti, 

Leave the track and turn left. At the light turn left. When you go under the interstate go 1 block and the Knights Inn is on the Right....That place is dialed. You need to stay there.

EA


----------



## rayhuang

EAMotorsports said:


> Hey Monti,
> 
> Leave the track and turn left. At the light turn left. When you go under the interstate go 1 block and the Knights Inn is on the Right....That place is dialed. You need to stay there.
> 
> EA



wow-no love there :lol:


----------



## cbyron

mmm yes i saw the pics from that place......classy


----------



## insaneriders

*Yeah*



vn1500 said:


> what ya do stand by the building and pick up every time slip the fast guys left behind until you found a real good one????


But its funny I didn't see you there, so I couldn't steal your "drivers" time slip. What kind of times will that thing pull? Your talkin Busa right?

GABE


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Monti,

This was posted on another thread regarding the options. 

"The La Quinta and Red Roof (both in Independence, OH) are both nice and reasonable." - McSmooth

- Chris -


----------



## Monti007

Thanks Chris,

EA I had already been warned about the Knights inn.....thanks for your help though. I knew I could always trust ya! HAHA

-Monti-


----------



## insaneriders

*Chris Goetz ie "The Man"*

For once a serious post, without sarcasm or banter, I will be there on Saturday. Sorry I can't make it Friday as I will be looking in from above. Please don't let Chicky take over my pit table.

GABE


----------



## EAMotorsports

Monti007 said:


> Thanks Chris,
> 
> EA I had already been warned about the Knights inn.....thanks for your help though. I knew I could always trust ya! HAHA
> 
> -Monti-


 LOL...two tight wads I went up with at the Halloween race made reservations there....That was the worst hotel I have ever been to in my life!! 

I knew someone on here would let you know about it after my post!! LOL

EA


----------



## Brian Rice

EA, are you coming up this weekend?


----------



## bean's my hero

Brian Rice said:


> EA, are you coming up this weekend?


NO! He's beginning to turn back into one of those roundi-round racers again. He's been going to a lot of circle track races lately. This isn't good I tell ya!


----------



## cbyron

whats next for him, heli's?


----------



## EAMotorsports

cbyron said:


> whats next for him, heli's?


 Retirment at the rate I am going with racing!! Im about tired of all these damn B mains :freak:

EA


----------



## EAMotorsports

bean's my hero said:


> NO! He's beginning to turn back into one of those roundi-round racers again. He's been going to a lot of circle track races lately. This isn't good I tell ya!


 Im trying to keep up with Eddie O on national champs in a year....My on-road guys keep letting me down so I went to the oval nats and my guys won 2 out of 3 classes they were in....So Im gonna go try it again and see if it can be a clean sweep!! LOL

EA


----------



## bean's my hero

LOL, You almost had one less failure on the on-road team last week due to death, but you weren't so fortunate


----------



## chicky03

EAMotorsports said:


> Im trying to keep up with Eddie O on national champs in a year....My on-road guys keep letting me down so I went to the oval nats and my guys won 2 out of 3 classes they were in....So Im gonna go try it again and see if it can be a clean sweep!! LOL
> 
> EA


Yea I heard you were into circle jerks. Something about a guy at the nats and the bathroom? I think his name was Aaron? 

Paul


----------



## bean's my hero

chicky03 said:


> Yea I heard you were into circle jerks. Something about a guy at the nats and the bathroom? I think his name was Aaron?
> 
> Paul


 
:jest:   :lol:


----------



## rayhuang

cbyron said:


> whats next for him, heli's?


beotch!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Little Shaniqua, don't you cry like your big sista did.


----------



## CrashTestDummy

the following items will be for sale at the Gate for the Finale:
RDX kits, T-2 kit, JACO 2 stage, SMC batteries, battery bars, F-brushes, improved Xbrushes,Corally parts and towels, X-ray parts, bodies, paragon, kester solder,JR8800s servos,Xpress 19T motors, etc. Just look for our pit area if interested.

Jim
Team AB Charles/Xpress


----------



## WALLSTREET

Goetz how many people are staying at your place? I think brad, rob and myself are going to get a hotel room. Brad was saying you are having like 5 or more dudes at your place. You guys having some convention there ?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Yes, and we are providing Dude Sandwiches for our patrons. I don't have a total count. We'll figure it out Friday.


----------



## EAMotorsports

chicky03 said:


> Yea I heard you were into circle jerks. Something about a guy at the nats and the bathroom? I think his name was Aaron?
> 
> Paul


 No thats not me...I walked in and he was waiting on Mr. Seymour Butts (AKA Chris Goetz)....at least thats what he said as I was running out of the bathroom...

LOL

EA


----------



## EAMotorsports

WALLSTREET said:


> Goetz how many people are staying at your place? I think brad, rob and myself are going to get a hotel room. Brad was saying you are having like 5 or more dudes at your place. You guys having some convention there ?


 Ive been to Goetz's house for a slumber party before...He has enough differnt types of lotion for at least 8-10 guys to all have a different flav.....er I mean scent.

EA


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

My name is Christopher.


----------



## EAMotorsports

Goetz said:


> My name is Christopher.


 That any better? LOL

EA


----------



## WALLSTREET

Is there a list of confirmed racers staying at seaballls place for this race ?

What hotel is near? Someone say something about a knights inn ?


----------



## CrashTestDummy

WALLSTREET said:


> Is there a list of confirmed racers staying at seaballls place for this race ?
> 
> What hotel is near? Someone say something about a knights inn ?


Red Roof and LaQuinta Hotels are nearby and cost is approx 67.00 per night


----------



## rjvk

I have stayed at Seaball's before. Just keep your back to the wall at all times and you'll be all right. 

Wallstreet, Brad and I will be at the hotel. Seaball gave us 2 cartons of Cigarettes and a Snickers bar for you


----------



## losidude44857

Rumor has it, an F-5 will be tearing though Goetz's place along with any innocent (hopefully young) bystanders 

-Buddy


----------



## WALLSTREET

rjvk said:


> I have stayed at Seaball's before. Just keep your back to the wall at all times and you'll be all right.
> 
> Wallstreet, Brad and I will be at the hotel. Seaball gave us 2 cartons of Cigarettes and a Snickers bar for you





Hopefully he can last a full five minutes ! :thumbsup:


----------



## bean's my hero

losidude44857 said:


> Rumor has it, an F-5 will be tearing though Goetz's place along with any innocent (hopefully young) bystanders
> 
> -Buddy


You mean 15 year olds?


----------



## losidude44857

*Hogs Meats*



bean's my hero said:


> You mean 15 year olds?


HAHA, exactly!


----------



## Medved

Guys, I'll check the post when I get home to see if you need me to come out tonight.

dan medved


----------



## rayhuang

The track and facility look great. Awesome touches on the red and white flappers and the smooth boards!!! Definately a different kind of layout for us and it will be great for racing and clean qualifying. 

Its gonna be a great weekend.
Ray


----------



## losiman2

i have a quick question for anyone i need to know what pinion to use in my xxxs with a 90 tooth spur and stock motor and standard rubber tires 48 pitch thanks... :wave:


----------



## insaneriders

*Hey Ray*

Since Wise doesn't want to show his affection for me publicly, I've decided not to hang out near his crack. I'll bring my helicopter and we can play with each other.

GABE


----------



## Fred B

The Red Ro Inn isn't very good...


----------



## CrashTestDummy

Chicky.....all of the stuff we are bringing will be there by 3 pm tomorrow....4 large tote boxes of stuff..John Peoples will be taking care of everything for me until i get there

Jim


----------



## McSmooth

Fred B said:


> The Red Ro Inn isn't very good...


You're right..the Red Rock (formerly Red Roof) that's closer to the track isn't very good.

The Red Roof in Independence (down by the Indoor Champs hotel) has been renovated and is nice. I stayed there last year.


----------



## CrashTestDummy

Hey there seaball.....will be looking forward to seeing ya this weekend.....thanks for letting us be a part of this weekend!!

Jim


----------



## McSmooth

As an event sponsor, you're entitled to a complimentary Dude Sandwich.

Check with Mr. Goetz upon arrival.


----------



## chicky03

CrashTestDummy said:


> Chicky.....all of the stuff we are bringing will be there by 3 pm tomorrow....4 large tote boxes of stuff..John Peoples will be taking care of everything for me until i get there
> 
> Jim


Cool sounds good!!!

I reserved AB Charles/The Beaver crew 18 pitspots in the back where you guys normally pit.

Paul


----------



## CrashTestDummy

Thanks alot !!..also have a brand new banner for the shop and team being brought in by Greg Dobrosky....hope you guys like it and will post it appropriately for the race


----------



## rayhuang

CrashTestDummy said:


> Chicky.....all of the stuff we are bringing will be there by 3 pm tomorrow....4 large tote boxes of stuff..John Peoples will be taking care of everything for me until i get there
> 
> Jim


JIm,

do you have stand-up brushes? I could use some if you can bring some. 728, quasars....

Sorry for the late request,
Ray


----------



## CrashTestDummy

Ray I just spoke to Danny Hartman.he is going to hook you up with a few pair he has

jim


----------



## CrashTestDummy

there will be a few Xpress 19 turn motors for sale as well in our pit area


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

chicky03 said:


> Cool sounds good!!!
> 
> I reserved AB Charles/The Beaver crew 18 pitspots in the back where you guys normally pit.
> 
> Paul


Yes, they can be identified by the sweet smell of urine.  

Jim, we are the thankful ones. I hope we will provide a a fun and fair return on your investment. 

- Chris


----------



## CrashTestDummy

Chris the return on our investment is seeing the race be a success and the hobby continue to grow...thats what this shop is about...Oh and please ensure that it is well aged urine as that is sooooo much better.... :thumbsup: 

jim


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

CrashTestDummy said:


> Chris the return on our investment is seeing the race be a success and the hobby continue to grow...thats what this shop is about...Oh and please ensure that it is well aged urine as that is sooooo much better.... :thumbsup:
> 
> jim


Sorry Jim, but I couldn't do the deed until Paul indicated where it was that you would be sitting.


----------



## CrashTestDummy

Oh he didnt tell you I was planning on just using your spot?....lmao


----------



## losiman2

hey chris clean out your pm space your full.


----------



## CrashTestDummy

Thats not all seaball is full of...LOL


----------



## losiman2

i need a little gearing help guys or mabey if someone has or knows of a downloadable rollout chart and or gearing chart that would be great... :thumbsup:


----------



## losiman2

yea i kinda got that impression


----------



## CrashTestDummy

Hey Chris when ya gettin the matching pins and nuts put into the neck to match the wrist?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*All you ever wanted to know about rollout and herpes*

PM's deleted. But, I think I know what you may have PM'ed me.

Rollout is a value determine how far your car will move forward per revolution of your motor. High torque motors can move the car more per revolution. High RPM motors require moving the car less per revolution, since there will be more revolutions available to compensate for the lower distance.

To get your pinion size, you must select a rollout in the units you measure your tire diameter in. We use inches. Most of the world uses millimeters. We roll indoors around 1.00"/rev with a Monster motor, and 1.10"/rev with a CO27 (new Trinity motor). 

Now to find your pinion size, do the following calculation:

Pinion = (Rollout x Spur x Internal Drive Ratio) / (Tire Diameter x 3.14)

For outdoors, the rollout will be a few teeth higher than indoors. 

EG: (1.00)(128t)(1.83)/(2.20 x 3.14) = 33.9 ~ 34.

To rollout a JRXS (1.83 internal ratio) at 1.00"/rev with 2.20" tires using a 128 tooth spur gear would require a 34 tooth pinion.  

It will become second nature in no time. 

- Lester Hammond -


----------



## cbyron

have you seen my baseball?


----------



## losiman2

second nature yeeeeea ok anyway thanks for the brain hemerage :freak: and info will be useful but i was wondering what pinion to use for my xxxs with a 90 tooth spur and a monster motor.thanks agian


----------



## nitrojeff

If a 90 tooth gear is the orange one, I ran 21-24 last summer in my xxxs


----------



## nitrojeff

Why ain't you racin' Mitch?


----------



## losiman2

yea it is. Cool thanks alot. :thumbsup: You still have your xxxs?


----------



## nitrojeff

She's my summer fling. I race it in the Hobbytown parking lot! Still 48 pitch and set up all wrong, but prettey darn quick!


----------



## losiman2

cool thats what im gonna use to practice and mabey race a few at hobbytown ive herd about it but never been to one but i go to ht probally twice a month anyway. They seem like an associated store they dont carry much for losi everytime i ask they say oh thats not a very popular car..i dont get it.But anyway i guess ill see ya there and at the gate.Thanks for the help.


----------



## d_man

hey guys! its dennis and nicole. wats up? haha does any body kno how to get to tanks tips? :dude:


----------



## MAD1

nitrojeff said:


> Why ain't you racin' Mitch?


 I'm in the middle of re-doing(?) my dinning room, living room and entrance. Little women said it's her time. I plan on a work break Saturday late afternoon/early evening to stop up and see the damage. By the way I'll see you tomorrow as soon as I can get out of work and fight 480 parking lot. My wife said you'll need more than just the motor.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

insaneriders said:


> We may be talkin the smack but I got a quarter mile time to back it up.
> 
> 10.79 sec. at 132 MPH on a 2000 Suzuki GSXR 750.
> 
> I should have a timeslip sometime in May for my new R1.
> 
> GABE


Peterson you got a bike? Duuuude SWEEEEEEET!!!!
gabe and I expect a showing with us either at thompson or norwalk!!!!!

I have also ran [email protected] with a time slip to prove it, And then lets talk about the twistys! Ill run ya on my old Ninja and smoke ya! I even give Gabe a run for his money on his best days boys! Thats why WE ARE the INSANE RIDERS!!!!!!!!!!We have the road rash uhhh I mean jackets to prove it LOL:freak:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

cbyron said:


> no that was his 1/8th mile time


I was there when he ran it boys its gods honest truth, cuz I was in the other lane!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Hey Tom you back at Psycho(cycle) analysis yet? Want to mount some tires for me? How much big dog?


----------



## bean's my hero

Did you guys ever think Mike could care less how fast you go down the drag strip? Maybe he just bought his bike to have fun with, and use it a pleasure vehicle. I think we've heard enough about drag racing bikes. You won't see Peterson at the drag strip! That would jepordize his RC career!

Jim


----------



## CrashTestDummy

The AB Charles/Beaver Horde will be arriving and waiting for the doors to open today!! Hide the women and children and lock seaball away...lol.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

losiman2 said:


> second nature yeeeeea ok anyway thanks for the brain hemerage :freak: and info will be useful but i was wondering what pinion to use for my xxxs with a 90 tooth spur and a monster motor.thanks agian


You have a point. Elementary multiplication and division is better left to the real brainiacs.


----------



## losiman2

i came from offroad remember gear it till the front wheels lift off the ground.... :thumbsup: and thats just wrong seaball pickin on the new guy like that not nice at all.... no manwhich for you.... :tongue:


----------



## nitrojeff

Holy Crap this is exciting!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

*Whats the matta U?*



bean's my hero said:


> Did you guys ever think Mike could care less how fast you go down the drag strip? Maybe he just bought his bike to have fun with, and use it a pleasure vehicle. I think we've heard enough about drag racing bikes. You won't see Peterson at the drag strip! That would jepordize his RC career!
> 
> Jim


 I think your just jealous,


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

losiman2 said:


> no manwhich for you


Sounds like you're going to "fit" in just fine with us.


----------



## CrashTestDummy

Seaball......the horde from here ought to be there in just about 2 hours...just keep my dude sandwich someplace warm until tomorrow when i get there....wouldnt want it chilled and fresh ya know...lol


----------



## Mike Peterson

Thats why WE ARE the INSANE RIDERS!!!!!!!!!!We have the road rash uhhh I mean jackets to prove it LOL:freak:[/QUOTE]

No comment....... :drunk:


----------



## insaneriders

*That's right boy*

Not only have I been faster, I have crashed faster, and more times than all of you, on a road bike. Chicky has me beat on the dirt. 

Maybe I should wear shorts and a tank top to show off my sexy scars.

GABE


----------



## insaneriders

*Jimmy is right*

I think we should change the topic to fast corvettes. Nope, Jimmy would be left out of that discussion as well.

GABE


----------



## CrashTestDummy

Anyone know if the qualifying times will be posted for the Finale?


----------



## insaneriders

*Bammmmmmm*

If you don't post a new schedule, people won't show up. So is it Sundays in April, and going to Friday's in May. That's a great idea Gabe, thanks Gabe I just thought of that after inhaling paragon for three days at the Grand Finale.
So what did you think?

GABE


----------



## tc3racer98

ahh grand finale was amazingly fun except I still reak of paragon and the beeping of chargers goin off is still ringing in my head ha


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Are the results going to be posted anywhere?


----------



## losiman2

that was some awsome racing guys i hope i am ready for next years finals looks like alot of fun. What is gonna be the summer schedule for the gate...And thanks jim for the great prices you'll be hearing from me soon...


----------



## rayhuang

GReat, GReat race-thank you!! I could go on for hours about my weekend and all the step-it up performnaces I saw-like Wise, Gerber and Buran and RIce TQ'ng rounds!! Ray Adams going flag to flag as the BQ and Orszag running on 27 lap pace...OH man-it was just awesome!!


----------



## Medved

Great job guys for putting on another great race. We are very lucky to have a
place like The Gate to race. Thank you, Paul, Mike, and all that helped to get the track in shape & Chris for calling all the races.

PS, thanks again Tom B (team short bus)
Dan Medved


----------



## TSBPinball

Great race guys, and thanks again to everyone who helped me out this weekend, Geoff


----------



## nitrojeff

Super fun!!! That was everything a Finale should be; I was my fastest all year, great turnout and great racing! Thanks for all the help and advice this year. Hope to see ya'll again soon. 
Special thanks to The Gate and all their sponsors for a first class event!


----------



## Mike Peterson

Great race thanks for the locals showin up and also all who had to travel to this event! I hope all had fun and hope to see you all again next year!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

OK, I know it was great, but who won what????


----------



## McSmooth

Wayne Gerber TQ'd won 1/12 Stock
Chicky won 1/12 Mod.
Mo Denton won Touring Stock. Eli was TQ.

Not sure on 19T Touring and Mod Touring.


----------



## bean's my hero

Dave Johnson won 19T
Todd Hodge won Mod TC


----------



## McSmooth

Oh, and great job as always guys!

Looking forward to racing with you a few times this summer, and to the '06 Halloween Classic and '07 Finale!


----------



## rayhuang

Also-thanks to AB Charles and Royal PLastics (our own Dave Usnik) for the sponsorship of the event and to Chicky for the Rentalosi!!


----------



## losiman2

i saw a few guys with internal antenna eigther lexan or just really short tubes inside the bodies how much does this effect the range i was wondering if i could do that i have a fm jrsx3 radio thanks guys...


----------



## CrashTestDummy

AB Charles Hobby Shop wants to thank the Gate and all its great racers for putting on such a GREAT race and we look forward to being a part of future races. A 1st Class operation that I am sure everyone enjoyed!!!.....Thanks for the support for our shop!!

Jim (aka CrashTestDummy)


----------



## McSmooth

losiman2 said:


> i saw a few guys with internal antenna eigther lexan or just really short tubes inside the bodies how much does this effect the range i was wondering if i could do that i have a fm jrsx3 radio thanks guys...


Most of those guys were likely running the Spektrum DSM receiver. Those have very short antenna wires.


----------



## losiman2

some where i seen that but some where not they had the wire zig zaged through a piece of lexan..


----------



## David Usnik

Awesome weekend! Thanks to everybody who helped put on a great show: Paul, Mike, Chrissy (thanks for sacrificing your racing to do the announcing. Your excitement on the mike made every race fun to watch.), AB Charles for the parts support and generous prizes, and everyone else who came out last week to help prep the Gate for the weekend. Big thanks to Pete Medved and Chris Byron for putting on an unbelievable battle for the entire 5 minutes of the TC C-main. That was worth the $25 entry fee alone IMO. I want to give a special thanks to Buddy B for bringing his pink cowboy hat. It allowed me to get a picture of Ray Adams that will be a classic years from now.:lol:


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Oh Yeah.*

Great job to everyone involved this weekend. It was an awesome event that made some folks realize just why we value this place so much. Not only do we have a good enough place to entertain factory guys from around the country, but we have the local talent to run stride for stride with them. 

Gerber Jr. was untouchable in 12th stock. Wise, Buran, holding TQ in stock TC for a few rounds. Ciccarello with a firm hold on 12th mod, and qualifying 3rd in Mod TC. And if you consider Cincinatti, and Beaver as local, it's ridiculous. I guess that's more regional, but these fellas come up to club races every few months or weeks. We don't fall short on committment either. With a handful, or more, of locals that go above and beyond to keep this place on it's feet, you have little choice but to feel very lucky. 

Cleveland doesn't have much, but it does have The Gate. :thumbsup: 

Thank you to everyone past, present, and future for all your contributions. With Jim at AB Charles Hobby on board, we are going to be better than ever. I can't thank Jim enough for the passion, motivation, and committment to making this a great event. From being a sponsor, to providing necessary parts, and donating prizes for TQ and to the young racers, you are a class act. Which we need desperately to offset my severe deficiency in that department.  

Congratulations to the winners. The official results will be posted on our website soon. Yes, it is still active. 

12th Stock - Wayne Gerber Jr (TQ) - CRC
TC 19 Turn - Dave Johnson (TQ) - Xray
12th Mod - Paul Ciccarello (TQ) - PSE/Associated
TC Stock - Mo Denton - Corally
TC Modified - Todd Hodge (TQ) - Losi

Also, congratulations to Eli Ezrow for putting the TC Stock TQ out of reach in the third round with his Corally RDX. 

I hope everyone enjoyed their stay with us, and will be back for our 4th consecutive Halloween Classic next October. 

Stay tuned for more improvements this summer that will make the fall season even better. 

- Jan Kihlsen -


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

David Usnik said:


> I want to give a special thanks to Buddy B for bringing his pink cowboy hat. It allowed me to get a picture of Ray Adams that will be a classic years from now.:lol:


Sounds like good material for the Team Balls site.


----------



## onefastdude

Thank you Goetz, you guys at the Gate have one of the best competitive group of racers, this side of the Mississippi for on road. I would like to take this time to thank all the people behind the scenes and also all the sponsors that contributed to this awesome end of season for carpet event. 

THANK YOU

I had a real super time and unexpected qualifying for the first big race using the Corally RDX. WOW what a car. I am pleased on how I finished also except for one main. Grrrrr However that one I won't forget. Thanks again all who attend and helped. See you all real soon at another racing event.


----------



## rayhuang

Eli-the lines you drove to the TC stock TQ was truly a thing of beauty!! Lines I tried my best to emulate come my Mains, but so much harder to do than one would think.

Ray


----------



## CrashTestDummy

Count on AB Charles and our race team being there for the Halloween Classic and continued support for this great track and the GREAT people who run it....again THANKS to all of the truly wonderful racers and people who we met and ran with this weekend!!!

Jim


----------



## CrashTestDummy

Seaball!!.....I am not a racer by any stroke of the imagination....as I told you before...I simply want to see the hobby grow and get better and my place is simply to BS...softshoe and promote to the best of my abilities for the good of the shop and the hobby.....thanks for letting us be a part of it.

Jim


----------



## WALLSTREET

I want to apologize for not being at the race like promised, but i will make it up and come for the halloween race.




~ Lex Luger ~


----------



## Got Delivered

Thanks to the crew at the Gate for putting on this great event everything ran on schedule and the format gave everybody a chance to get a good run in. Congrats. to all the winners. I cant wait to come back for the Halloween race. Looking forward to attending more on-road races for sure. Thanks again.


Brian Ziegler


----------



## rjvk

Another tremendous Gayte race. Hat's off to everybody out there.

Langston Higley


----------



## Mike Peterson

I love Langston Higley.....I hope he had a safe trip back to C.A.......the long distance between us makes me so sad.....


-Stan Feilds-


----------



## CrashTestDummy

i know its a bit of a haul but it would be great to see some of the gate guys come down and race on the 29th in Parkersburg for a worthwhile charity asphalt race...

Jim


----------



## rayhuang

SO Gate guys-whats next? Besides some SERIOUS cleaning!!! Dumpster wont be emptied till Thursday-so maybe Thursday evening just do a quickie clean-up?

Ray


----------



## Medved

Sounds good, I'll be watching the posts.

dan m.


----------



## CrashTestDummy

Chris......think about some things that maybe we can do at the Halloween Classic that will make it even better than last year that perhaps i can help with in the way of promotions.....I know its is a ways off but nothing like getting a jump start on things so i can gather up my wits and see if we can get some really great prizes and give aways for it.


----------



## McSmooth

The highlight of the Halloween Classic will be when Mr. Goetz and H-Rob go out for their 'night on the town'.

It's guaranteed to make H-Rob's whole week! :freak:


----------



## CrashTestDummy

I will have a video camera for that one..want everyone to see that night out!!!.....lmao


----------



## CrashTestDummy

VISUAL image......seaball and H-Rob feeding each other DUDE sandwiches...LOL


----------



## losiman2

CrashTestDummy said:


> I will have a video camera for that one..want everyone to see that night out!!!.....lmao


Now thats just not right....


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Jim, that's beautiful.


----------



## CrashTestDummy

Damn just imagine a long play vid of seaball and H-Rob playing during the classic race.....LMAO


----------



## CrashTestDummy

btw....AB Charles website is now back up online to view or join the forum threads there....


----------



## CrashTestDummy

I am hoping to bring up several give away or raffle items from several companies for the Classic along with our normal stuff that we brought for the Finale.....stay tuned as I will update as i get commitments.


----------



## losiman2

Jim the cat. is still not working right on the website gives me errors when i try to look at stuff...

Dave


----------



## CrashTestDummy

losiman2 said:


> Jim the cat. is still not working right on the website gives me errors when i try to look at stuff...
> 
> Dave



Dave the website has been working all morning except to put pics in the gallery...go into the forum area and go to the members list and send an IM or email to the admin name.thats the webmaster and he can help you out in getting set up on it.


Jim


----------



## CrashTestDummy

also remember on the home page it says he is working on improvements so for the next few days there may be some problems....but soon it will be up and running as it should


----------



## rayhuang

The year in review...Donger style!!

Well-its been another good year, I'd say great, but turnouts were down and turnouts is what keeps the llights on!! but no ones to blame for that I dont think. Lets blame it on global warming.....

I do know for a fact that the ones who did come out made meteoric jumps in speed. I would love to shout out some guys who deserve some props, but I'll leave someone out who deserves to be named-you know how that goes. I am also so glad that we as a track or club opened up our set-up books to everyone. I know ive said it all before-but its true!! Its the ole trickle down theory and everyone has benefitted.

As for cars-well it seems that any car has a shot at domination at the Gate. RDX?? Well-only Jimmy has one locally, but what about the Vunder Vagons of Goetz (mi2) and Wise (Yokomo-shaft drive no less). hhmmm..-now theres a thought-how abut Goetz making his onw car-much like Sobottka's SRD project......

Wow-for once I really dont have much to say.....

Going forward-I'd like to see the summer refocus on even more fun. I dont anyone to burn out and one of the best things is to keep things fresh and different. How about more racing?? More heads up starts is the thought I had. We could all learn to lose some of that first lap aggression-the ole red mist!! We could also learn to plan and make better passes or drive without fault while being doggedly pursued. Now thats whats fun about racing!!
COme-on-lets hear it!!

Also-let stay in touch-cause the Gates gonna need a lot of work this summer to prepare for the fall and racers are not the only ones who get burned out-think about the small group of guys who make all this magic happen at the Gate!! Once you burn them out-youve got nothing!!

Heres another thought-why not try your hand this summer at race directing and race announcing? Sure-it takes a unique uhh-skill to be Goetz on the mic-on the one hand entertaining, but never losing focus of the "Race" for position on the track!! Heck-if a few of us could just learn to call races, traffic, pace-thats a big burden off of the Gate crew come fall. YOu dont have to be funny or hype up the crowd, just get the info out and call that traffic.

Have a Great Spring and Summer no matterwhat you do though!!
Ray


----------



## CrashTestDummy

Great words Ray!!!.....let hope that new alliances and working to continue to promote this hobby only serves to make this upcoming year an even better one

Jim


----------



## rayhuang

JIm-I got a big keyboard, and not much else!!

Racers who want to be kept in the loop-e-mail me at [email protected] and I'll make sure you get the hook-up all summmer long on events!!

Lets not forget to support our neighboring carpet racing programs as well. For Example, John in Beaver Falls is having weekend racing!! Josh Cyrul as well is supporting indoor carpet racing this summer. Outdoors youve got Hobbytown Strongsville on concrete and rubber tires!! And the Gate is finalizing its summer racing/practice program, though ours will be on a weeknight!!


----------



## CrashTestDummy

rayhuang said:


> JIm-I got a big keyboard, and not much else!!
> 
> Racers who want to be kept in the loop-e-mail me at [email protected] and I'll make sure you get the hook-up all summmer long on events!!
> 
> Lets not forget to support our neighboring carpet racing programs as well. For Example, John in Beaver Falls is having weekend racing!! Josh Cyrul as well is supporting indoor carpet racing this summer. Outdoors youve got Hobbytown Strongsville on concrete and rubber tires!! And the Gate is finalizing its summer racing/practice program, though ours will be on a weeknight!!


sometimes all that is needed is a BIG keyboard Ray.....rest assured that everyone on the Gate crew is a class act in our eyes down here and AB Charles will continue to support in whatever manner we can to keep up a new friendship and great racing in the coming months

Jim


----------



## rayhuang

JIm-thats affirmative-I am not even large and in charge at the Gate anymore-but I am loving the cooperation and support!!


----------



## CrashTestDummy

rayhuang said:


> JIm-thats affirmative-I am not even large and in charge at the Gate anymore-but I am loving the cooperation and support!!


well neither BIG nor being in charge means anything when the support and the conviction to improve the sport is there....we all have a niche we fill to help out in our own way

Jim

you and the rest of the Gate crew are what makes it the place it is. :thumbsup:


----------



## BSydor

What day is it?? Just waking up....
Had a blast -- When's the next one, you know I'll be there.
The Gate puts on a quality show - and to the Dude on the microphone - great job.

See ya at the next one -- 
Vegas Bound....

Bill Sydor


----------



## Toxic1

Will there be racing at the Gate over the summer? 
Thanks.


----------



## rayhuang

Toxic1 said:


> Will there be racing at the Gate over the summer?
> Thanks.


YES 

Details coming soon.


----------



## losidude44857

My Hero​


----------



## Mike Peterson

no comment.....




-hans fergerson-
President of the Rich Scudo fan club


----------



## rayhuang

Peterson-oh guru of the 4wd and carbon shaft......Are you planning on racing 12th scale this summer?


----------



## Mike Peterson

yes I have some time to get it ready for vegas.....


----------



## CrashTestDummy

APRIL 29th Staceys Hope Charity onroad Asphalt race........a one day race with some big names racing there for a good cause.......come on out and enjoy a day of great racing and some nice raffle prizes from Jaco/SMC.....X-ray.....Corally..eXpress and of course AB Charles. Racers coming from SC...NC....NJ....Pa....Va....WV....

Jim


----------



## CrashTestDummy

if seaball would come to this race H-Rob would take him out for a real WV style DUDE sandwich.........lol


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Discussions*

Jim, I can't make it out that far so soon after the Nats in California.

All Gaters,

I sent an e-mail regarding our summer plans. If you did not receive it, and you would like to, please send an email request for it to me via:

[email protected]

Once I have your email address, you will be added in my contacts for future topics that we'll discuss via email.

Thanks,

- Chris


----------



## CrashTestDummy

Yup i understand Chris........i'll let H-Rob know tho.he is gonna be heartbroken....put [email protected] on your list to keep posted of events

Jim


----------



## rayhuang

Welcome to the world our newest racer Brady David Rice!!!! 7#13oz of "Ive never been this tired in my life" Congrats to Megan and Brian!!!

YAHOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bean's my hero

Congrats to Brian and Megan, I guess we gained one future racer but we probably lost one current racer as well. LOL


----------



## CrashTestDummy

Congrats to the new parents!!!....start planning his 1st r/c car...lol


----------



## losidude44857

Congrats Brian


----------



## WALLSTREET

Seaball or Jimmy either of you planning on hitting wisconsin in a few weeks for the rubber tire nationals ?


~ Tommy Lee ~


----------



## EAMotorsports

Goetz, 

You have mail thats very important!!

EA


----------



## David Usnik

Brian - Congratulations on your new son. Hope mom and baby are doing good.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Awesome. Congratulations to you both, Brian. I thought you were going to name him Christopher? 

EA - OK. We have the truer.


----------



## CrashTestDummy

top of the day to you seaball......hope your doing well and the hand is healing well...


----------



## rayhuang

Hey all,

During the weekend my Hudy Sedan arbor went awol. ITs got my name on it with marker-so it shouldnt be hard to find. Its also got the aluminum handle for tightening the wheel. If anyone accidentally packed it in your own box, please put it back next time your at the track.

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## insaneriders

*me too*

Somebody stole my brand new corally RDX. They also got all of my team matched cells. Please put them in my pits across from Jimmy. Or just move Jimmy's stuff over to my table.

thanks.
GABE


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Holy Hardcore*

Well, I just got back from my follow up visit with the doctor. Where we sat in his office and looked at the latest x-rays to verify that the hand set correctly. Upon inspection, I realized that the pins were *TWO AND A HALF INCHES* long. As if that wasn't enough, the doctor comes walking over with a tool of sorts in his hands that looked remarkably similar to a pair of vise grips. So I'm still sitting there with my hand level across my chest. The rest is as follows:

C: "Oh, come on."
D: "No, those are coming out."
C: "Right now?"
D: "Ah, yes."
C: "Dude, you're pretty hardcore aren't you?"
D: "It won't be too bad." (As the doctor grabs the green end and begins to *TWIST AND PULL* the pin out)
C: "Oh crap! Yep, felt that in my middle knuckle." 
D: "Hold that on there." (gauze)
C: "Sure."
D: "Alright then, stop back in a month".

I'll have more entertaining pictures tomorrow.

Oh, and by the way, you are all in trouble. My impending comeback will make you cry for mercy.


----------



## insaneriders

*Crying already*

I'm just sad that you won't stoop to my level and race 1/12 scale. I'm but a lowly man.

GABE


----------



## TC Guy

*Can we get you shoes to match your skirt?*

 I'll make sure I let your up-coming date (H-Rob) know that everything came out alright. Hope they used rubber gloves, no tellin' what you may have  . 
Sincerely,
Your friends in Pittsburgh and "the Beav".

Dan


----------



## Medved

I hope your hand will be ok for your date.


dan


----------



## CrashTestDummy

picture H-Rob in a tutu and seaball in knickers for their date out on the town....hehehe

Jim


----------



## Marty Mangione

So when does the Gate open again??


----------



## losiman2

where's everone at ??????


----------



## rayhuang

I'm home-in a food coma from Carrabas...where are you?


----------



## Brian Rice

Thanks guys!

Everyone got to come home today, and they are both doing well.

I won't have to get him a car just yet... but as soon as he can hold a radio, we'll have him driving something. :thumbsup:


----------



## losiman2

rayhuang said:


> I'm home-in a food coma from Carrabas...where are you?





funny guy isn't he ..... :tongue:


----------



## Marty Mangione

Hellooooooooooooooooooo when does the Gate open again???


----------



## rayhuang

I am heading to CEFX early this Sunday for the Michigan Carpet Champs. One day dealio. I can take up one or two other guys. Share fuel and tolls!!

PM or e-mail me if you want to go. [email protected]
Ray


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Marty, We'll run this Friday. We have not figured out an exact plan for the summer, but we have figured out that it will consist of Friday night track time, so spread the word. In the past we have alternated practice and race nights, and it seemed to work out well. However, it was mentioned that racing will draw a bigger crowd. I am up for either, and we are working on some ideas that will make the summer season a little different, while not getting too eccentric to turn of some good racing/racers. 

Ray - Mike and I are considering heading out there as well, but I would want to practice the day before if it's open to do so. I have little cash though.

There is also a race at TK Hobbies, in Buffalo, the weekend after that sounds like it will be alot of fun. Jim Wheeler, Bella, Scaduto all run there and would like some of us to head up. 

We'll figure it out.

Also, this Wednesday would be a good opportunity to get in an do some cleaning. I don't think anyone has gone in there since the race, so there are some things to get done before we can race again. The trash is empty, so we can refill it for starters. 

PS - Oh, did I mention that I got my hand back? Let's get it on!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Chris, 

Send me that PM again. I deleted it by mistake before I could put you in my contacts... Also, include your last name.  

Thanks,

- Randy Freud -


----------



## rayhuang

I took out the trash. Dumpsters almost full again :lol:

Wednesday evening is out for me-but I might drop in again and make a quick run around with a mop.


The Hand-2!! Bad sequel!! Bring it on!!

Ray


----------



## failure

What time are we running on Friday?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

I'm thinking 5:00 on Friday. 

Thanks Ray.

- C -


----------



## vn1500

:thumbsup: Hey I'll be there wed. about 6:30 7:00 to help clean . Friday you open at 5:00 and sign ups close when ? Glad to hear about your hand , back to double fisting the dude sandwiches huh . lol lol lol :wave:


----------



## Marty Mangione

Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yea See Ya There.going To Regan Tuesday With Jeff Morgan. Gonna Get Dirty. Marty Tsb


----------



## losiman2

is regan open already?


----------



## nitrojeff

you better check the offroad forum before they yell at us, remember Ray and the helis!?!


----------



## failure

I'll be there Friday barring illness, broken car or erectile dysfunction. Is the cost still $15?

Good to hear the hand is operational again. I bet you're (self) satisfied. I need to find a new writer...my jokes suck.


----------



## insaneriders

*No memo*

Guess I didn't get the memo, I'll see you guys not this Friday but next. I love donating to charity and supporting the handicap racers.

GABE


----------



## bean's my hero

I think the memo was just one page back.


----------



## insaneriders

*Hey Marty and Tom*

Just found a bag of small TC and 1/12 tires. Going real cheap, I'll make em pretty on the truer, and show em to you.

GABE


----------



## insaneriders

*1/12 scale battery packs*

Got some good 3800 practice packs for anyone just getting started in 1/12 at the Gate. Good enough to run club races, but wanna buy more for the next big event kind of packs.

GABE


----------



## vn1500

*Sweet*

:thumbsup: Hey Gabe don't even true the TC tires ok Tell Jay to call the shop 216-362-9060 about his tires tell him just to ask for me . Are you going to the Gate tonite or friday ?


----------



## insaneriders

*No Gate for you*

Sorry dude I'm on a trip this week, but I'll make it out next Friday. I'm sure Jay will see your post. Have fun racing freaks. I'll do a fly by for sure.

GABE


----------



## insaneriders

*Jimmy the Herman*

Thanks for your help at the finale, what were those brushes called? Super Hotties? BTW if any of your stuff is missing don't look at my pit. 

GABE

PS Chicky, still waiting.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Workage*

Just a reminder. I'll send an email too, which will likely be too late for most of you.



Goetz said:


> Also, this Wednesday would be a good opportunity to get in an do some cleaning. I don't think anyone has gone in there since the race, so there are some things to get done before we can race again. The trash is empty, so we can refill it for starters.


If we get done early, maybe we can run some...


----------



## bean's my hero

insaneriders said:


> Thanks for your help at the finale, what were those brushes called? Super Hotties? BTW if any of your stuff is missing don't look at my pit.
> 
> GABE
> 
> PS Chicky, still waiting.


 
Those brushes are the Hermanski specials. Part number 2493


----------



## Medved

Sorry guys just found out about the work detail. Is there a race Friday?

dan medved


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

No race. Just practice.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

So who's coming out for some laps tomorrow? If it's just going to be me and Stuntshow again, I'm going home.  

Then again, I do need to test three hole pistons up front. :roll: << still no idea.


----------



## rayhuang

Wow-great turnout for clean-up-one!! But thanks to Stuntshow for coming in!!

Check out this RC picture!! These are the direct drive Tamiya cars with the awesome painted bodies they come with.

http://www.rctech.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=41334


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

I should be back at it in a couple of weeks.Alot of work to do around the house now that its nice outside.


----------



## nitrojeff

I'm not.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Hey guys, 

Aaron had a chance to make the Finale page current, which means it now has results! Peep it:

http://www.clevelandcarpetracing.com/grandfinale.html

- Chris


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Hoo-Hong, 

Do you have any Tamiya 3 hole pistons around? I's needs thems.


----------



## rayhuang

I am sure I do-I'll put them in your pits tomorrow.

- Dirk Digglerson


----------



## rayhuang

Chris-it is confirmed-I have them. Two loose and two in shocks-I'll bring it all.

Ray


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

My love for you is strong, Ray.


----------



## losiman2

seaball im gonna miss your come back whoopin that sucks...


----------



## rayhuang

YO-Gaters-I got a sweet JRXS for sale. E-mail me for details. [email protected] A good supply of spares and tuning bits as well.

Ray


----------



## Marty Mangione

I thought we were racing friday when did it change???


----------



## insaneriders

*Change of Plans*

Everyone heard that I was stuck in Atlanta and wouldn't be able to make the race, so they cancelled it. I feel special, and appreciate the gesture.

GABE


----------



## CrashTestDummy

rayhuang said:


> YO-Gaters-I got a sweet JRXS for sale. E-mail me for details. [email protected] A good supply of spares and tuning bits as well.
> 
> Ray


how come your selling it Ray?..get something better I hope..... :dude:


----------



## CrashTestDummy

Chris whenever your ready to begin thinking how we can help you guys at the Gate for the Classic just let me know.....we want to do as much as we can....

jim


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Goetz said:


> Marty, We'll run this Friday. We have not figured out an exact plan for the summer, but we have figured out that it will consist of Friday night track time, so spread the word.


I checked my last few posts. None of them stated or implied that tonight is a race, so I'm not sure how you determined that it was. As it stands, I will be there tonight working on my stuff. The track will be open while I am.

I know that most of our regulars are taking some time off over the next few weeks, and others are running gas this summer. Practice may not be as fun, but if used properly, it sure can make the next race day alot better. 

Lata,

- Chris -

If we have a decent crowd, we can run some heats at the end of the night to complete for the coveted KOP title! We'll play it by ear.


----------



## rayhuang

CrashTestDummy said:


> Chris whenever your ready to begin thinking how we can help you guys at the Gate for the Classic just let me know.....we want to do as much as we can....
> 
> jim


Trophy girls from the Horse would be nice


----------



## CrashTestDummy

rayhuang said:


> Trophy girls from the Horse would be nice


Ray i think we'll just put seaball and H-Rob in tutus and have them be the trophy girls for the Classic... :freak: :thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang

NO WAY!! Only if Chris resorts back to his former glory!! Chris knows what I mean.

Also-Losi's still got a few tricks up its sleeve!! Dont get me wrong-Ive had more than my share of RDX's (And everything else)!!! I know how good an RDX is!!


----------



## CrashTestDummy

well DANG!!..I know H-Rob would be only too happy to be a trophy girl with seaball.....I figured you had something up your sleeve as far as the losi....just wasnt sure what...


----------



## CrashTestDummy

Hey there Jeff....good meeting you at the Finale and look forward to seeing you at the Classic...

Jim


----------



## rayhuang

Losi JRXS Sold......


----------



## MAD1

CrashTestDummy said:


> Ray i think we'll just put seaball and H-Rob in tutus and have them be the trophy girls for the Classic... :freak: :thumbsup:


 I'm really sorry, but Ray's idea is waaayyyy better!


----------



## CrashTestDummy

without a doubt the girls from the Horse would look much better but cut me a break..we're working on a tight budget here...lol


----------



## MAD1

CrashTestDummy said:


> without a doubt the girls from the Horse would look much better but cut me a break..we're working on a tight budget here...lol


 Oh, a budget. Well there's this place I kn.......


----------



## CrashTestDummy

MAD1 said:


> Oh, a budget. Well there's this place I kn.......



as long as the place you know isnt the knights Inn we'll be fine....lol :thumbsup:


----------



## vn1500

*attendance*

Hey guys come on out and race you know you want to . We need to seriously show our support for one of the best facilities around , and we get to call it our home track ! that it is way cool in my book ... Even if you can't come out and race you could re-up or start your new NORCAR membership , heck let a newbie borrow you car and smash the be-jesus out of it , that way the track gets support and so does your local hobby shop when you have to replace all of your broken parts. lol lol lol . Dust off that carpet car and come out and RACE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## losidude44857

Hey Chris and Ray, rememeber this.... "Hey guys, just excercising" 
I cant get that image out of my head


----------



## nitrojeff

Is there a race schedule yet?
Hey CTDummy, I thought of you as I launched the RC18T over the triple at the dirt track! It cleared it a few times, but when it didn't, it looked as if someone had thrown it like a baseball!!! :drunk: I'm sure I'll see you soon.


----------



## insaneriders

*Schedule is here*

Jeff,

Nitro,

The date is set, this coming Friday you will get your ass kicked by the insano in 1/12 scale. I'll give you my motor from the finale, and you give me yours, and and and and 


Let's Get It On!

GABE


----------



## nitrojeff

Hey Gabe, can you hear that? ...BAMMM!


----------



## insaneriders

*What What*

Is bamm the sound your car makes against the wall with a really fast motor in it. BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM :freak: 

GABE


----------



## rayhuang

Seaball owns the CEFX stock TC Michigan State title and Wise goes 2nd. I broke three left front arms, one steering knuckle and one caster block. Not good...... But I gt a 5th in the A in 12th stock. lol


----------



## rayhuang

Hers another thought for the summer. 19t rubber tire. Why?? #1 Simple-its fun and it makes you a better driver. I spoke with Bobby Flack today and he was very positive about how it will help him on foams. Really makes you work on throttle control and nail those turn n points. He equated it to driving a real race car because theres only so much you can hussle a rubber tire car before it either pushes or spins out.

#2-many will be running on them at Hobbytown USA. So practice at or race at the Gate on a Friday and then run on Sunday....

Just some *fun* thoughts as I steadily fall asleep at the keyboard..........


----------



## cbyron

see ray i took a different aproach this weekend it was rubber tire, just full blown mod truck, 8 double on a dry track good stuff talk about hussle'in lol


way to represent the gate guys nice job in michigan


----------



## losiman2

great job guys let em know what the gate is all about. Great drivers with mad skills.... :thumbsup:


----------



## losiman2

vn1500 said:


> Even if you can't come out and race you could re-up or start your new NORCAR membership


What is this membership could someone please explain...thanks.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

losiman2 said:


> What is this membership could someone please explain...thanks.


That is still being defined. It was proposed at a time when NORCAR could give little back for your membership, so it was basically a fee that went toward keeping the track around. We hope to redifine what the membership will give to you in the coming weeks/months.

- Chris


----------



## vn1500

:thumbsup: way to go Gate crew nice final result of the 1 2 finish
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## losiman2

please let me know on membership i would be more than glad to contribute to the gate. Its worth membership just for the privilage of saying our home track is the gate...thanks agian.

Dave


----------



## rjvk

Seaball Performance Products in the 1-2! Congratulations Chris and Mike!


----------



## Monti007

Does any one have an e-mail address for Wayne Gerber Jr? Thanks.

-Monti-


----------



## rayhuang

Monti007 said:


> Does any one have an e-mail address for Wayne Gerber Jr? Thanks.
> 
> -Monti-


MOnti-e-mail me at [email protected]

Ray


----------



## insaneriders

*Marty, Tom, and Mitch*

Hey guys I'm bringing the stuff on Friday, now its up to you. Tires for tom and marty and tc4 for mitch.

GABE


----------



## Bill Weaver

MR Goetz, We will be racing brp's on friday. I've confirmed 5 racers


----------



## insaneriders

*hey bill that's awesome*

Might have to run you guys with the big cars, for some good racing. I mean monster truck demo. Just be glad I said it and not our race director.

GABE


----------



## Bill Weaver

"Little" cars consistantly largest field on fridays we will make room for you Gabe


----------



## losiman2

i have some pro match 2400's that says to chg at 5.0 a. what should be the charging time on that seems like they take a while.... :hat:


----------



## rayhuang

35 to 45 minutes I would guess-if they are fully discharged to 5.4 volts.


----------



## losiman2

ok thanks that is about what they take...is their a way to charge faster without damaging the cells....thanks agian..


----------



## CobraSvt98

*Friday Race*

Me, Linda and Joey are in for racing this Friday. We'll be bringing the BRP, 1/12 and TC.

See Ya all about 5:00

Joe
-No Big BAM.....Just a lot of little bangs, dang boards...........


----------



## rayhuang

losiman2 said:


> ok thanks that is about what they take...is their a way to charge faster without damaging the cells....thanks agian..


Yes-charge at 7 amps with a higher drop back for peak detect. It wont get as much charge in, but on the flip side-you wont be overcharghing either.


----------



## DAVON

Hey Guys,i'm Coming Out Friday With The Brp....what Time Do The Doors Open &when Do Sign Ups Close? Dave


----------



## vn1500

:thumbsup: Good deal Dave ! Doors open at 5 and sign ups pretty much close whenever they think nobody else is coming . You bringing the TC too or just the burp ?


----------



## DAVON

vn1500 said:


> :thumbsup: Good deal Dave ! Doors open at 5 and sign ups pretty much close whenever they think nobody else is coming . You bringing the TC too or just the burp ?


 THANKS TOM,I'M JUST GOING TO BRING THE BRP...TC IS SET UP FOR OUTDOORS AND I REALLY DON'T WANT TO RUN TWO CLASSES AND THE BRP IS ALOT EASIER...SEE YOU FRIDAY DAVE


----------



## CobraSvt98

CobraSvt98 said:


> Me, Linda and Joey are in for racing this Friday. We'll be bringing the BRP, 1/12 and TC.
> 
> See Ya all about 5:00
> 
> Joe
> -No Big BAM.....Just a lot of little bangs, dang boards...........



OOPs... spoke to soon, Joey can't make it. So scratch one TC.


----------



## MAD1

I'll try to stop up to see Mr. Gabe, but won't be racing. Just got back in town and have nothing ready for my 1/12th.


----------



## insaneriders

*what*

you don't need to have anything ready, I'll be your pit bitch.

GABE


----------



## Marty Mangione

Hay Peterson i seem to remember someone saing something about kicking the ass of a certain someone in michigan.What happend??? lolololol CHRIS, MIKE, WAY TO GO AND BIG PROPS FOR THE 1ST AND 2ND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike Peterson

well you are correnct mr mangione.....I did not live up to my words.....I have noting further to say except.......
I will beat him this weekend at TK Hobbies race in NY this weekend!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Please step out of the bus, sir.*

Peterson,

I think you have been spending too much time in the Short Bus. I think it would be a good idea to cleanse your system before we leave and cross any borders tomorrow.


----------



## Bill Weaver

Is there A pill for that?


----------



## Mike Peterson

Ohhhhhhh, now we want drug testing? Yes the steroids I got from Bonds has helped me drive better.


----------



## nitrojeff

Now that was super fun! Everything you could hope for; carnage, stalking, intentional blocking, hide and seek....great racing! and thanks to the newbies at "breakfast", more IS merrier. See y'all soon!!


----------



## nitrojeff

Hey Mitch, I have your bumper. You dropped it and a 20 dollar bill at my pit, I'll bring your bumper to the first parking lot race and I used the $20 to buy breakfast..... Thanks!


----------



## Marty Mangione

Hope they help this weekend,good luck to Chris and Mike. Look out NY gate guys comeing. Them gate guys there real bad asses.


----------



## MAD1

nitrojeff said:


> Hey Mitch, I have your bumper. You dropped it and a 20 dollar bill at my pit, I'll bring your bumper to the first parking lot race and I used the $20 to buy breakfast..... Thanks!


 I thought I was a bit lighter. Thanks and see you Sunday the 7th.


----------



## bean's my hero

Hey Guys, anyone planning on going to Vegas, don't forget the entry form comes out today! Get it sent out a.s.a.p.


----------



## rayhuang

Jimmy-posting from the other side of the world!!

Wise and Goetz dominate again in NY!!! 1-2 in both stock and 19t!!


----------



## Mike Peterson

vegas form expressed overnight....I hope Im in!!!


----------



## Mike Peterson

rayhuang said:


> Jimmy-posting from the other side of the world!!
> 
> Wise and Goetz dominate again in NY!!! 1-2 in both stock and 19t!!



yes he beat me again.... I am... whats the word I am looking for?????......Colbary can you help me out????????


----------



## vn1500

:thumbsup: still a really good end result look at it this way Mike at least you weren't talkin smack all nite only to have Goetz let his car do all the talkin and winnin ... Great goin Gate guys ..... :devil:


----------



## cbyron

wise is it true goetz almost tq'd 19t with a stock motor??


----------



## losidude44857

All, i am selling all that i have. Email me if you want anything i got. [email protected]
-Buddy


----------



## insaneriders

*Hey buddy*

I want your team balls.

GABE


----------



## nitrojeff

Well Marty, I went to Hobbytown to get the Losi MF2 and came home with a helicopter! I guess the crown racing will have to be limited to 1/12 scale. See y'all at the track!


----------



## rayhuang

BUDDEEE????? I need you!! Dont leave!!


----------



## Mike Peterson

cbyron said:


> wise is it true goetz almost tq'd 19t with a stock motor??



Those are only rumors......just rumors....


----------



## Marty Mangione

To all short bus members out there, Team scream is sending a few packs to try out.So we are waiting on the "Deal". Until we try the cells. Deal is 30 bucs a 6 pack. IR about 1.7 thay are av 1.2`s. I hope to test them sat at regan pk. Marty TsB


----------



## CrashTestDummy

To the Gate guys....any of you interested in running asphalt...there will be a charity race/trophy race in Parkersburg,WV on May 27th....The Beaver crew and racers from Maryland and lower Ohio are coming in to race..come on out and join us.

Jim


----------



## rayhuang

Marty-they would have to suck BAAAD!!! to not be worth $30 a pack for a six cell!!

Why test-take the deal-jeez!!


----------



## Stealth_RT

Been reading some of the thread over on the other forum about the pro's and con's of changing TC to 4 or 5 cell batts. I don't think 4 cell stock would be any fun, its slow enough as it is. But, I'm intrigued by the possibilites of 4 cell MOD. 4 cells and my 7 single. Hmmmm.....might be worth a trip to the Gate on a Fri to test the possibilities. Fast enough to still be fun, but not stupid fast where I can't drive it (like 6 cell and 7 turn) Cheaper batteries, lighter car, less tire wear, less motor wear.


----------



## rayhuang

Whats the story for this summer? I talked to some of the guys and they are comng out on a regular basis. Some are concentrating on 12th scale!! 

I saw last Friday race a full field of BRP cars?? HOw awesome!! Are you guys coming out again?

Eric-summers the best time to experiment!! Usually by now i'm on my third or fourth chassis platform, though last year I kept it to only two (JRXS< RDX) I think.

Last-I want to invite the HT USA rubber tire guys to bring them indoors. Set-up shouldnt change. I'll run a pack Friday with my rubber tire car and see how it handles.


----------



## DAVON

Hey Guys,whats Going On Friday Is It A Race Night Or Practice...let Me Know....thanks Dave


----------



## rayhuang

This Friday last I heard was practice. if enough people show up-they can set p heats near end of night to have a timed run.

Ray


----------



## insaneriders

*Racin*

If we, we shall. If not we won't.

GABE

PS. I'll be ready to race. I'll love playing possum and using a sneak attack.


----------



## vn1500

*Practice Racin*

track time is track time in my book. be it 5 tc's racin or 2 tc's gunnin down a 1/12 scale just tryin to go .10 of a second faster . Wow I'm all flustered now be there friday . :wave:


----------



## insaneriders

*Damn*

How did you know, I'm always looking for that tenth. Unfortunately it is very elusive. I might find it under your right rear tire Tom.

GABE


----------



## vn1500

it almost sounds like you're humming , well when you start singin stop . and remember DON'T SING IT , BRING IT...


----------



## insaneriders

*Dear Tom*

I'm so proud! You are the newest and most profound promoter of the GATE! I'm glad to see someone else step up and be a complete retard on the internet for the amusement of others. It takes balls, to make statements, whether they be in jest or the promotion of the hobby. Don't worry, I'll be here to take care of the jest part, as long as others don't get all sissy and take me seriously. 

GABE


----------



## Marty Mangione

Ray pm


----------



## vn1500

*Just kidding I think*

Man i hate computers , it is really hard to tell when people are kidding or are really p.o.'ed , i was just kidding i don't even think i'll be there not sure yet ,you know how busy mc repair is in spring/summer . Hope you were just kidding also , if not i guess i'll have to try and tear you in half next time i see you (just kidding) see how hard it is to determine sarcasm. :wave:


----------



## insaneriders

*Good Racing*

Well it was another great night of racing. I took first place in 1/12 scale, with a hot lap of 11.3 averaging 11.7. Mike Wise took first in touring car hitting a 10.9 hot lap. And Mr Goetz took first in 19T rolling a 10.6 hot lap with his touring car. 

The groove was better than most nights, no white marks! Special thanks to the paragon fairy for spraying the main straight. Another thanks to Billy Bob for calling the races and working the computer. 

Somebody kidnapped all of Team Short Bus members, if anyone has heard from them or Nitro Jeff lately please call the police and let them know. The Gate crowd is very worried about their safety. They haven't been wearing their protective head gear lately, public humiliation probably is the underlying cause. 

See everyone next Friday, or maybe just Mike and Chris and Ray and Clint.

GABE


----------



## EAGLERACER

insaneriders said:


> Somebody kidnapped all of Team Short Bus members, if anyone has heard from them or Nitro Jeff lately please call the police and let them know. The Gate crowd is very worried about their safety. They haven't been wearing their protective head gear lately, public humiliation probably is the underlying cause.
> 
> 
> GABE


I heard the short bus was hijacked to Strongsville I should see some OF them Sunday will let the Gate crowd know of there well being if I see them

Don


----------



## Marty Mangione

Short bus driver going Off road sat at medina. See ya next friday,If i can, if not GABE get with tj next week.


----------



## rayhuang

Hey-that three some we had last night was really fun. Lets do it again sometime baby! Next time I want to be on top of the time sheets :wave:


----------



## MAD1

MArty TSB PM


----------



## mypro4racer

is there racing on fridays or just practice


----------



## mypro4racer

also what time do the doors open


----------



## Eric.o

hey
im just wondering if any of you guys have a old esc with no motor limit you can sell cheap. i blew up the esc on my t4( i opened the case and 2 microchips fell out LOL).
id rather get used stuff from people i know. im running a 10 single
Thanks
Eric


----------



## rayhuang

Hey Eric, NO go for me-but I'll keep my eyes open for one. I am always peeping for a good deal.

This Friday is a race night at the Gate!! Doors open at 5pm. Lets try and make sure weve got enough to make it worthwhile!!


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Ray,what are you racing on friday.If all goes well I'll be back.Getting the DT's.Havn't touched a car sense the Grand Finale.


----------



## insaneriders

*Thats great Mr Adams*

This will give me a fighting chance to beat you. Keep up the DT's and I'll see you Friday in 1/12 scale.

GABE


----------



## EAGLERACER

EAGLERACER said:


> I heard the short bus was hijacked to Strongsville I should see some OF them Sunday will let the Gate crowd know of there well being if I see them
> 
> Don


Well Gabe you can rest easy I saw Nitro jef and team short bus yesterday and the all are doing fine and have not been Harmed in anyway

Don


----------



## rayhuang

GRIZZLY-A said:


> Ray,what are you racing on friday.If all goes well I'll be back.Getting the DT's.Havn't touched a car sense the Grand Finale.


Stock or 19t sedan-whatever Wise and Goetz are going to run. I'll be practicing with the t-fource though. I have a few things to try.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Summer Stuff.*

I'll be running mostly 19t this summer, and maybe some mod, if Magladon finds it in his time to help me get started. It appears that this summer season is going to be attended predominantly by those who want to improve, so I too am going to try to do some things I've not yet done. 

In light of this, the summer is apparenly going to be slow, which supports alot of votes to close down for this period. Unfortunately, we can't stop paying rent, so we have to be open. Regardless, it looks like any money earned at the Finale race will be spent paying rent this summer. 

We're due for a track change as well. I have a few layouts drawn up that didn't make it for the Finale. So those will probably be put down this summer. One of them is absolutely killer with a diagonal straight section. I wanted to use this one soon, but I'd like to wait for a time with more traffic. 

Also, we'll probably be rolling over to Saturdays come August to prepare for Vegas. Fridays will continue, but we'll also be offering some track time on Saturdays for the out of town visitors.


----------



## rayhuang

Goetz said:


> I'll be running mostly 19t this summer, and maybe some mod rubber tire, if Magladon finds it in his time to help me get started. It appears that this summer season is going to be attended predominantly by those who want to improve, so I too am going to try to do some things I've not yet done.


Cool-some mod rubber tire action at the gate-sweet!!


----------



## McSmooth

Keep us updated on the summer schedule.

During the summer, I have 'flex-time' at work and could make it up there on the occasional Friday.

There's a few of us that would be more than happy to hack...err...help you with 19 turn.


----------



## mypro4racer

can anybody help me out with a setup on an fk05 . also what compound tires you guys running these days and are tires for sale at the track .the last time i was there brian rice helped me with a set up and i'm sure you guys are running newer sedans now


----------



## rayhuang

mypro4racer said:


> can anybody help me out with a setup on an fk05 . also what compound tires you guys running these days and are tires for sale at the track .the last time i was there brian rice helped me with a set up and i'm sure you guys are running newer sedans now


Jody freidmann, Zach Adams are running FK05's and are fast I think. Jody's running Rice's old car-so I'd try and find him there on a Friday. Hes been super busy lately though.

Tires are still Parma Plaid and Purple for some, but Cyan and Magentas for everyone else. I think you can buy Purple and Plaids at the Gate for sure. CYans too-but maybe out of Magentas just now.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

rayhuang said:


> Cool-some mod rubber tire action at the gate-sweet!!


That's hilarious. I always toy with the idea of modifying a quote. As for the content, we'll just see.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Believe it or not, I am still putting the pieces together on foams. I am finding out that most of what we are doing is not right. Hahaha. And I think it is all related to the traction/loading curve of a foam tire on carpet. I can't give up my quest just yet...:roll:


----------



## rayhuang

Orszag-e-mail or call me asap! I found a cheap esc for you!! I am just waiting to hear back from my friend if I got-em or someone else snagged it first. Quantum II for $45 or Novak Cyclone for $25.


----------



## Eric.o

rayhuang said:


> Orszag-e-mail or call me asap! I found a cheap esc for you!! I am just waiting to hear back from my friend if I got-em or someone else snagged it first. Quantum II for $45 or Novak Cyclone for $25.


ill have an email sent right now.
Thanks 

Eric


----------



## rayhuang

Hey guys,

I am looking to put in an order with Corally (battery plugs, Jack the Grippa) and also EA Motorsports (KD19t motors, etc.).

E-mail me if you want anything, a RDX kit perhaps?? :lol: [email protected]

I am thinking of running Jack once my Paragon is gone. Anyone else want to go that route?


----------



## rayhuang

Hey guys-I had a revelation-why have me order Corally stuff when AB Charles is the largest Corally dealer in the area. I'm gonna call Jim at 412-561-3068 or 412-561-1615 instead. But if you want any EA stuff-by all means give me a shout.

Ray


----------



## CrashTestDummy

AB Charles has made arrangements with a company to have alloy parts anodized on various car kits in the following colors...red...blue...black...purple...gold...the cost will be 50.00 per kit to have done and will take approx 3 to 5 days to get done and back to the customer...if interested contact our shop


----------



## nitrojeff

Torn between two lovers, feeling like a fool, loving my little heli is breaking all the rules!


----------



## MAD1

nitrojeff said:


> Torn between two lovers, feeling like a fool, loving my little heli is breaking all the rules!


 You are a fool


----------



## EAGLERACER

nitrojeff said:


> Torn between two lovers, feeling like a fool, loving my little heli is breaking all the rules!


Sniffing Nitro fumes again are we Jeff

Don


----------



## losiman2

hey guys work sucks i'm really trying to get up to the gate on a fri but the as!#$%es wont give me a friday off for nothin... Hope to make it up soon....


----------



## mypro4racer

i should come out friday . i guess what i'll need help with is rollout for pinion choice ,tire selection (is paragon allowed) i think plaids and purples are on my sedan now , and oil weight for my xray . i've ran offroad all winter so carpet is a change . doors open at 5 , what time does racing start if you guys are going to race ?


----------



## CrashTestDummy

Hoping to see if any of the Northern Ohio guys wanna race in WV on the 27th....I know its a distance but only a 5 hour drive and lots of great raffle items for this race including corally and x-ray kits to support a great benefit

jim


----------



## CrashTestDummy

chicky you have a PM


----------



## rayhuang

Hello everyone,

This Friday May 12th is a race night. I do hope you can attend!! Summer is sure to have lighter turnouts, but please dust off the Xrays and L4's and come out at least twice a month. No matter what this summer-there will be rent to be paid!! Lets help offset it with some race entries. Doors open at 5pm, racing usually starts around 6:45 to 7pm.


Hope to see ya this Friday,
Ray
p.s. we can have a stock rubber sedan and bomber class for those who have converted there set-ups for Hobbytown.


----------



## insaneriders

*The Big Friday Race*

Yo pro 4, 

It starts when you walk in the door my friend. It doesn't matter if you show up after the first qualifier, racing starts when you show up. Those of us that can make it show and fire off the first qual at about 6:45 to 7:00 PM. However, I'm not an authority, just paraphrasing what they said on the last page of posts.

I might seem kind of smart on this here computer, I might seem like an ass, but trust me, in person I'm really worse than anyone has ever said I am. 

I don't care who you are, now that was funny.

Dear lord, forgive me, for what I will say next time.

GABE


----------



## insaneriders

*Dear Ray*

Hobbytown guys have already defunct from your crazy ass rubber tire wearing ass.

GABE


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

insaneriders said:


> Dear lord, forgive me, for what I will say next time.
> 
> GABE


That's awesome.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

GABE we all love Ray's rubber tire wearing ass don't we LOL


----------



## rayhuang

Dont make me start talking about my Heli again!!


----------



## Bill Weaver

Gabe how is the 700r4 version 3


----------



## insaneriders

*bout to know*

Bill,
They just called me to pick it up. I talked to my dad, 30 year chevy tech, says they built a 700 R4 to put in a camaro with a 454 and over 500HP. No problems with that tranny, these guys at Cottman just suck. I'll let you know in about a 1,000 miles, that seems to be all these guys can get out of their rebuilds. 

Are you BRP guys gonna come out?

GABE


----------



## CrashTestDummy

contrary to popular belief.ray darroch has not disappeared....he has been sighted tho in the company of a strange little gnome...(strangely appearing similar to H-rob or seaball)...soon pictures will be posted of his travels.

jim


----------



## Bill Weaver

Gabe> First race of BRP outdoor series is saturday so not this week but i'll talk to other BRPers about next friday if THE GATE is interested in running races instead of practice YEAH TRANSMISSION PHYSICIANS MY ASS !!!


----------



## nitrojeff

Hey Marty, is the sHorT bus running Friday or Saturday or both. 

Also, if any of y'all want to fly, I have a new G3 sim for sale.


----------



## rayhuang

Grizzly-A. I might run a qual and the Main in 12th stock if you want to run.


----------



## bean's my hero

Ray,


Your parts have been delivered!

Jim


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

I will be there with my 1/12 scale,sounds good to me.


----------



## vn1500

Hey nitro me and los will be there marty's got kids this weekend but i think he's racing saturday , to bad it'll have to be boats if this rain keeps up . you comin out racin tonite ?


----------



## rayhuang

bean's my hero said:


> Ray,
> 
> 
> Your parts have been delivered!
> 
> Jim


thank-Ben's in my Wallett. When will I see you?


----------



## bean's my hero

rayhuang said:


> thank-Ben's in my Wallett. When will I see you?


I have no idea!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Well, since it's wet and rainy outside, some of you might want to consider attending my clinic tonight. It will be held at The Gate, and the subject will be How to Dominate Over Michael C. Wise.


----------



## nitrojeff

or be CRUSHED under him!


----------



## Mike Peterson

WOW....no love at all, Im so alone in this world......nobody likes the fat kid!


Goetz.....Im all yours tonight, I mean your all mine......crap....your groin down! I better stop before I go to far!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Mike Peterson said:


> I mean your groin down!


Awesome!


----------



## nitrojeff

glad you didn't say "while you're ahead"


----------



## insaneriders

Nitro, 
You better switch to airplanes, it seems your heli is attracted to the boards as much as your cars. Next time stay a while so I can beat you up.

GABE


----------



## rayhuang

insaneriders said:


> Nitro,
> You better switch to airplanes, it seems your heli is attracted to the boards as much as your cars. Next time stay a while so I can beat you up.
> 
> GABE


Good Job last night!! My-oh my your 12th program is getting fast!!

Ray


----------



## CrashTestDummy

Ray nice job setting up the thread on rctech....lots of good posts on it


----------



## MAD1

CrashTestDummy said:


> Ray nice job setting up the thread on rctech....lots of good posts on it


 Which thread is it?


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Is there a Summer schedual available anywhere?


----------



## rayhuang

Donald Deutsch said:


> Is there a Summer schedual available anywhere?


Not yet-I think with the light turnouts any night may turn into a practice night, but I do think something in print would be best. 

But -for a fact-every Friday night were open and every other frioday night is a race night. So the 12th was a race night, so the 19th will be a practice, etc.


----------



## CrashTestDummy

MAD1 said:


> Which thread is it?


rctech.....called i'M NEW AND WANNA RACE IN THE ELCTRIC TOURING CAR SECTION


----------



## mypro4racer

i had fun on fri. and plan on attending weekly . this friday since it's going to be a practice day i think i want to try out some 19 turn sedan . sounds like fun . see you guys friday


----------



## trashedmaxx

What time does racing start on friday nights?


----------



## rayhuang

trashedmaxx said:


> What time does racing start on friday nights?


This Friday (May 19th) is practice. Doors open 5:30. Open practice till 10pm or so.

Next "RACE NIGHT" is May 26th. Doors open at 5pm and racing starts around 6:45 to 7pm.


----------



## MAD1

Thanks Marty!


----------



## insaneriders

*Ray Huang*

You have a pm. It is in the pm. See you Friday pm. Later PiMp.

GABE


----------



## rayhuang

Yes I got it Gabe, The answer is and I dont mean to brag, but it IS that big.......


----------



## nitrojeff

Mr. Chicky PM


----------



## insaneriders

*Jeff, that's just not right*

You can't call a chick Mr., your liable to get your face scratched up. A possible slap, a knee to the groin, should be fun!

GABE


----------



## bean's my hero

So who's running TC stock tonight? I will be anyone else?

Jim


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Its practice tonight Jimmy,or did they change it.


----------



## bean's my hero

Nope I was informed it is practice indeed. I need to pay more attention to these things!:roll:


----------



## bean's my hero

But I will still be there! That should draw a crowd right there! Or wait maybe it will keep people from coming! I guess we will find out!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Congrats to Tito Bufford on hooking up with Voodoo Batteries. He'll be faster than ever now!!!


----------



## losidude44857

*HogsMeats??*

Congrats to Chris Goetz for hooking up with me, he goes faster than ever, what


----------



## rayhuang

Hey all,

I am trying to build a "media" car. One for newcomers to try out RC driving. Let me back up. Were going to start putting flyers at all the local hobbyshops in the next week. Anything to spur on some new business!! I have a chassis and servo I can donate for this Loaner car. If anyone has a 27mhz fm radio and an ESC-I can install them. I think we can use this car at the Gate, HT USA Strongsville, etc. I figure 27mhz will be better because 27 band is universal crystals and recievers.

Ray
[email protected]

Heres what Ive got so far:


Losi XXXS roller
27Mhz receiver
Rubber or foam tires
servo
stock motor

Heres things I can use:

ESC
Body (not cut out yet-but any TC body (alfa, Stratus, mazda, etc.)
Radio


----------



## rayhuang

The front of the Losi has a BRP bumper on it already. I will see about side nerfs and maybe a body with foam glued to the inside to protect the rear suspension and LOTS of shoo goo in the body. Anyone have other ideas how to make the car stronger (I will make the motor nice and mushy and steering not too twitchy).

Ray


----------



## nitrojeff

I've got an XRS esc if you want it, but it has reverse. and a stock xxxs rtr body and I may have a few extra arms


----------



## rayhuang

Sure-drop the XRS and any Losi spares you dont need in my pit someday you are there.


----------



## nitrojeff

10-4 Bandit , Snowman out!


----------



## bean's my hero

*2006 Summer at The Gate*

Hey Guys,

Here is a link to a schedule for The Gate for this summer. Please spread the word. I had to post it on rctech because hobbytalk doen't support that large of a file. http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2382796#post2382796

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## insaneriders

*Super Strong*

Mostly you just have too dial out the throttle to about 65 percent, that's what I did to Nitro Jeff's car, and he couldn't break it if he tried. That's a lie, he tries really hard.

GABE


----------



## bean's my hero

wow look at the last four posts. all posted on the same minute of different hours. Weird! If I were superstisious it might mean something to me!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Jimmy thanks for posting the schedual for the Summer.


----------



## nitrojeff

we must need more chatting if jimmy is reading the post times!
Hey Gabe, you're a wacko!
Jimmy, you're welcome to use the speakers when I'm not there.


----------



## bean's my hero

Don,

I will bring the schedule up to hobbytown today. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## David Usnik

rayhuang said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am trying to build a "media" car. One for newcomers to try out RC driving. Let me back up. Were going to start putting flyers at all the local hobbyshops in the next week. Anything to spur on some new business!! I have a chassis and servo I can donate for this Loaner car. If anyone has a 27mhz fm radio and an ESC-I can install them. I think we can use this car at the Gate, HT USA Strongsville, etc. I figure 27mhz will be better because 27 band is universal crystals and recievers.
> 
> Ray
> [email protected]
> 
> Heres what Ive got so far:
> 
> 
> Losi XXXS roller
> 27Mhz receiver
> Rubber or foam tires
> servo
> stock motor
> 
> Heres things I can use:
> 
> ESC
> Body (not cut out yet-but any TC body (alfa, Stratus, mazda, etc.)
> Radio


Ray,

I have an extra Futaba synthesized radio with a Novak XX receiver to donate, along with a Novak GT7 esc. Except the radio is 75mhz. What do you think?


----------



## rayhuang

David Usnik said:


> Ray,
> 
> I have an extra Futaba synthesized radio with a Novak XX receiver to donate, along with a Novak GT7 esc. Except the radio is 75mhz. What do you think?


Thats more than fine!! I dont think I need the esc though as Jeff is donating one. It might not be such a bad thing for it to have reverse for a beginner. Well just have to block it out if theres a lot of cars on the track with him/her.

Thank you both and also to Stu for the bodies.

I better get busy in the basement and get that car rebuilt!!!

Ray


----------



## Mike Peterson

*Adding to Nitros post....*

"I want hushpuppies daddy..."

"HushPuppies! HushPuppies!, We ain't got time for that sh#@!"

and another great line..

"Give me a dialbo sandwich and a Dr. Pepper to go, Im in a god damm hurry!"


----------



## vn1500

*bufford T justice*

remind me when we get home to punch your momma square in the mouf!!!!!


----------



## Mike Peterson

*Frog*

"I came home and found him in the shower, with a girl! And her mother!" :freak:


----------



## rayhuang

"you had me at Hello..you had me at Hello" Man I love that movie.................................


----------



## nitrojeff

pillowbiter


----------



## David Usnik

Ray - Would it be cool if I brought the radio next Friday?


----------



## rayhuang

David Usnik said:


> Ray - Would it be cool if I brought the radio next Friday?


Yes-very cool!!


----------



## bigbadstu

*another quote*

"Daddy, my hat blew off!"

"I hope your God-d*mn head was in it!"

Gleason made that movie :dude:

Burt had a few good lines, too. "It must be a b*tch trying to find a size 68 extra fat. And a 12 dwarf."


----------



## McSmooth

Buford: NOBODY makes Sheriff Buford T. Justice look like a possum's p*cker.

Junior: Except for that...

Buford: Shut your @ss.


----------



## nitrojeff

There is no way you could have come from my loins!


----------



## insaneriders

*R*

I'm here huckleberry. Your a daisy if you do. I just don't think he could bear it.

Lines from Doc Holiday in Tombstone.

BTW Johnny Ringo was shot dead at the end of all that.

GABE


----------



## nitrojeff

Why Gabe, you're not wearing a bussel.

oh, you're still hear? Run along.....,but leave the shotgun.


----------



## rayhuang

Now your talking-I freakin LOVE that movie!! Val Kilmer rocked as Doc. "why thats funny" then he died.


----------



## MAD1

Hey Ray, This car your building for me sounds like it's comming along fine, but do you think charging me $200.00 is fair considering you are getting all this stuff donated?


----------



## EAGLERACER

MAD1 said:


> Hey Ray, This car your building for me sounds like it's comming along fine, but do you think charging me $200.00 is fair considering you are getting all this stuff donated?


Mitch

Profit is not a dirty word when you are in business

Don


----------



## rayhuang

MAD1-that was $200 per lap-it all goes to a good cause though. That being more foam tires and eaib4200 batteries for me HA!


----------



## MAD1

rayhuang said:


> MAD1-that was $200 per lap-it all goes to a good cause though. That being more foam tires and eaib4200 batteries for me HA!


 There are times I paid $200.00 a lap, stupid hobby. You should have seen the corner I kissed Sunday. I knew going faster was going to be damaging.


----------



## rayhuang

MAD1 said:


> There are times I paid $200.00 a lap, stupid hobby. You should have seen the corner I kissed Sunday. I knew going faster was going to be damaging.



Easy around the sweepers-play them soft-very little time to be gained-now drive the infield tight-BIG time to be gained there!!!

You shold drive my Losi-I think youd go nuts-not saying your TC4 isnt as good. but mine is fast AND easy to drive. NIce combo!! 

Nitros on 39 laps now-so his Losi is coming along too. 

Ray


----------



## MAD1

Yep, I should have not switched cars. It is a great parking lot racer. But like Mr. know it all, I mean Nitro, says, "it ain't the car" especially in my case.

Boy it is fun though!


----------



## bigbadstu

Is tomorrow night a practice night?

I have a new toy I need to exercise, and this weather ain't cooperating.


----------



## nitrojeff

Hey...about the parkinglot Losi, antidive or pro dive? antisquat or prosquat?


----------



## MAD1

nitrojeff said:


> Hey...about the parkinglot Losi, antidive or pro dive? antisquat or prosquat?


 A little of both would probably be good


----------



## nitrojeff

yeah, I know what you mean, I've driven your car!!! :freak:


----------



## nitrojeff

in fact, this is your car!


----------



## rayhuang

nitrojeff said:


> Hey...about the parkinglot Losi, antidive or pro dive? antisquat or prosquat?


antisquat-its worth 0.2 per lap!!


----------



## nitrojeff

so, front of the rear pins higher? rear pin holder like a smile or a frown? and dive?


----------



## MAD1

nitrojeff said:


> in fact, this is your car!


 Ooouuuch


----------



## TC Guy

Goetz,

Negative "Ghost Rider", won't be able to make it tonight. Late client meeting today and headed down to Parkersburg, WV for asphalt early tomorrow moring. Chances are, June 9th will be the next trip. We're going to see if we can parlay a Gate run with a asphalt run over in Toledo the next day. Did you change the trackpicture yet? Start charging you battery now for the first heat....maybe you'll be ready. Haha!! 
Smoke him tonight Wise. :thumbsup: 

Dan Y. :wave:


----------



## bean's my hero

That's right racing tonight! I'll be there! Oh Yeah I'll be there to dominate! HAHA! Well, maybe dominate the F-Main!:hat:


----------



## bigbadstu

*Hey tonight!*

Ray, you want me to bring that Alfa body? I'm going up anyway.

The Caddy's too trashed to give away :freak:


----------



## rayhuang

nitrojeff said:


> so, front of the rear pins higher? rear pin holder like a smile or a frown? and dive?


High roll blocks in front and 2r (Flat) in bottom hole in back. Front roll center is pins flat and lowest position. 3 to 4mm droop (uptravel) in back. I am going to make some chnages next race-but this is where I am at so far and car feels awesome already, but I know it can be better still.


----------



## rayhuang

bigbadstu said:


> Ray, you want me to bring that Alfa body? I'm going up anyway.
> 
> The Caddy's too trashed to give away :freak:


Please do-just drop-er in my pits.
Thanks,
Ray


----------



## Mike Peterson

peterson will be there TONIGHT! 

Question: Does anyone know who knocked up my wife?

when I find the guy Im going to kill him!


----------



## rayhuang

Mike Peterson said:


> peterson will be there TONIGHT!
> 
> Question: Does anyone know who knocked up my wife?
> 
> when I find the guy Im going to kill him!


Will it be hari kari or a gun to the temple? or do you prefer the shotgun in the kisser? :lol:Congrats-it'll be weird for you-but its all good!!


----------



## bean's my hero

Mike Peterson said:


> peterson will be there TONIGHT!
> 
> Question: Does anyone know who knocked up my wife?
> 
> when I find the guy Im going to kill him!


Well looks like we r about to loose another racer. Another chapter in his book. "How to End Your RC Career" Congrats though! Now I will dominate you tonight!


----------



## Mike Peterson

*Going nowhere*

I sure most of you will believe this will be the end of my rc "lifestyle".........well your all wrong. The Track and the hobby are just as much a part of mine and my wife's life as anything else. so be warned.......I will only contnue to grow more in this sport and my total domination of the entire industry is still, right on pace.....even though my laptimes are not! 

Ray: I like the shotgun......It's way more violent! :tongue: 
Jimmy: Your go'n down, just like your girlfri......woops!


----------



## bean's my hero

Mike Peterson said:


> Jimmy: Your go'n down, just like your girlfri......woops!


 
WOW!  Not cool, we r just friends! I sware!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Cheers*

The SDW-TKE will be on top tonight. The question is, who will be piloting it?

- Jerry Foster -

Wise, sorry, it was bound to happen. I mean, you spend all that time at the track, what did you expect?


----------



## vn1500

:devil: so who's bike will be for sale first mike yours or hers ? after all GOOD parents wouldn't endanger themselves on such single non-kid having items as motorcycles lol lo0l lol lol lol just kiddin man CONGRATULATIONS to the WISENHEIMER clan
:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Peterson

no bikes for sale. In fact that was one of the first things out of her mouth...."Im not selling my bike!"
pretty funny

Jimmy, your right, Im sorry, but your still go'n down!
Like seaballs girlfriends? is that any better?


----------



## bean's my hero

Peterson, you just keep on talking better be able to back it up on the track Daddy!


----------



## Brian Rice

Congrats Wise!!!


----------



## bean's my hero

Brian Rice said:


> Congrats Wise!!!


What r u congratulating him on, the end of his career? We all see what happened to you! J/K When r u coming back? I figure Wise will be mising either the champs or the novak. One of the two. 

Jim


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Also, I too am having a child. Or two. Or so I'm told. This is crap. That happened 7 months ago, bitch. Get outta ma face. :dude:


----------



## bean's my hero

Goetz said:


> Also, I too am having a child. Or two. Or so I'm told. This is crap. That happened 7 months ago, bitch. Get outta ma face. :dude:


Someone I know, is predicting your next!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Well, all I's gotta say is "Get outta ma face, bitch!". <<< I'm obsessed with that phrase.

Oh yeah, traction is going to be up tonight. High humidity is going to put it up nice. Who's going to take advantage of it? 

- Chris DaGansta -


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Also, I've been known to punch girls.


----------



## Mike Peterson

just a guess, the novak I will miss, but the nats are in cleveland this year, right?


----------



## insaneriders

*Ouch*

So Goetz, did you really break your hand by punching yourself? 

GIRL


----------



## bigbadstu

Guys, sorry I was all over the track (as usual). Still had the outdoor setup on the car, and my outdoor skill set as well. Thanks for putting up with me.


----------



## henrythegreat

*IM Not gone Yet*

I havent went anywhere yet i am here to stay in rc for life!!!!!!!!
i just took a break cuz i was frustrated with my racing. ill be racing a new car since i sold the tc3 dont kno witch car yet tho but just saying hey to some of the guy's i look up to in this sport, chris, ray, tony, paul , damon, and the rest you kno who u r especially beans 1 fast dude


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Go Robert.*

Hey guys, the Reedy Race is going on this weekend in CA. It's one of the best rubber tire races in the world. It looks like Bobby Flack is on top in Modified. Man, I'm jealous. I wish we raced rubber tires...


----------



## nitrojeff

get 'em Ray


----------



## bigbadstu

Goetz said:


> I wish we raced rubber tires...


After seeing me break 4 arms in 4 hours, running 14 second best laps, you might want to reconsider that.

I wish I could drive TC on foams, or carpet for that matter.


----------



## Robertw321

bigbadstu said:


> After seeing me break 4 arms in 4 hours, running 14 second best laps, you might want to reconsider that.


I don't know about that. I ran one of my outdoor cars there, on CS-27's, and it ran OK, A few minor setup tweaks and it would have been good.


----------



## rayhuang

Goetz said:


> Hey guys, the Reedy Race is going on this weekend in CA. It's one of the best rubber tire races in the world. It looks like Bobby Flack is on top in Modified. Man, I'm jealous. I wish we raced rubber tires...


Awesome!! Well- foam onroad is about being on full throttle for 98.5% of a lap, half throttle for 1% and only 0.5 % off throttle 100%!!! ONe thing i like about rubber tire racing is all the time spent at half, quarter or off throttle and waiting for the right time to start picking up the throttle.

Blah, blah, blah!!!
Ray


----------



## nitrojeff

Ray, did you get the stuff?


----------



## rayhuang

nitrojeff said:


> Ray, did you get the stuff?


Yes-thank you VERY much. I am awaiting a new chassis for it. I forgot the one on the spare car was dremmeled to pieces and its got no battery brace!!

Ray


----------



## David Usnik

Ray - I'll stop out this Friday and drop off the radio and receiver for the club's trial car.


----------



## losidude44857

The F5 is comin


----------



## rjvk

There will also be a cyclone


----------



## TC Guy

Anyone road-trippin' down to the "Beav" Sunday for a little racin' since you guys are on practice session this week? You folks are always more than welcome. :thumbsup: New track picture, so everyone's on even ground.


----------



## rayhuang

Race, Race, Race!!! 

Anyone for some Mod touring action this Friday? If not-put me down for 19t!!

Ray


----------



## EAMotorsports

Hey if any of you Gater's need some killer practice packs for the summer Ive got quite a few here that are matched but not close enough to be sold as such.....1.19-1.20 voltage's. All cells are IB3800s and in 6 cell form. 30.00 per pack plus shipping....Will deal on 3 or more packs.

[email protected] If you guys go in together and order up a bunch of them I'll ship them to you for free.

EA


----------



## Mike Pavlick

what kind of turnout have you guys been getting at the gate lately?? team scream batteries have been killer on the oval this summer!!!winningthe point series at classic so far in stock!!want to try my luck on the roadcourse soon ....


----------



## rayhuang

Mike,

Its been a heat of stock touring , a heat of 19t touring and a heat of 12th scales. When the BRP crowd shows up then add tow heats of BRP.

We are racing this Friday. Paul, Goetz myself and anyone else who doesnt have there skirts caught in there chains is running mod touring!!

Come on out. The Gate needs entries now or maybe there wont be a reason to have a Gate much longer. 

btw-thanks to Dave Usnik and Goetz for helping out the gate!!


Ray


----------



## losidude44857

ALL- I will be at the gate on friday. I will be bringing all the rest of my stuff to sell. If you are interested in anything. Let me know.
-Buddy


----------



## bean's my hero

Big Balls Blystone,

As much as you want to sell your stuff you will be just stopping out to say hi. With only 7 guys there, you probably won't sell much. But it will be nice to see you!

J-Ball


----------



## Got Delivered

Is there going to be any open practice this summer in prep. for IIC?


----------



## rayhuang

Got Delivered said:


> Is there going to be any open practice this summer in prep. for IIC?


All the time. Current schedule is Friday nights, but come closer to the IIC, Saturday open practices will start. Dont know a date yet.

Ray


----------



## Mike Peterson

Random thoughts about todays date 6-6-06, by Mike Peterson

To whom it may, whatever, I found an interesting fact out the other day. It seems that with all the "666" and the "omen" movie comming out today. There is a buzz in the air about, Devils and Satan, and things of this nature. I to have some input here. Few of you may know I have a HUGE hatred for the "oven mitt" so called state to the north west of us. The Great Woody Hayes from Ohio State, would not even say the states name, and I am also heading down this path. Back to the point, I have just found out a little fact. Ruffly 60 miles west of Detroit,(I can smell it now), is a little town called, yep you guessed it, HELL, MICHIGAN. Wow for the longest time I thought it was the whole state. Regardless for some reason I felt the need to share this with you all and I am sorry for wasting your time. Also I would like to apoligize to anyone from Michigan with the following statements:
1: If you were born there, sorry it's not your fault. It's your parents, because there related.
2: If you moved there, well it is your fault, or because your parents are related.
3:If you visit there, (As I am Gulity of as well) You hate yourself, goto a shrink.

Recommended things to do in Michigan:
1.DON"T GO
2.Drive to any part of the state, and take a dump on it.(My personal spot is somewhere on the main campus of there "so-called" university)
3.If you must go, don't forget to ride Detroits monorail to nowhere! Hey I got an idea, why don't they just run the tracks to HELL! (60 miles west that is)

Thanks for your time, I feel better now, to all a good night.


----------



## bean's my hero

Mike Peterson said:


> Random thoughts about todays date 6-6-06, by Mike Peterson
> 
> To whom it may, whatever, I found an interesting fact out the other day. It seems that with all the "666" and the "omen" movie comming out today. There is a buzz in the air about, Devils and Satan, and things of this nature. I to have some input here. Few of you may know I have a HUGE hatred for the "oven mitt" so called state to the north west of us. The Great Woody Hayes from Ohio State, would not even say the states name, and I am also heading down this path. Back to the point, I have just found out a little fact. Ruffly 60 miles west of Detroit,(I can smell it now), is a little town called, yep you guessed it, HELL, MICHIGAN. Wow for the longest time I thought it was the whole state. Regardless for some reason I felt the need to share this with you all and I am sorry for wasting your time. Also I would like to apoligize to anyone from Michigan with the following statements:
> 1: If you were born there, sorry it's not your fault. It's your parents, because there related.
> 2: If you moved there, well it is your fault, or because your parents are related.
> 3:If you visit there, (As I am Gulity of as well) You hate yourself, goto a shrink.
> 
> Recommended things to do in Michigan:
> 1.DON"T GO
> 2.Drive to any part of the state, and take a dump on it.(My personal spot is somewhere on the main campus of there "so-called" university)
> 3.If you must go, don't forget to ride Detroits monorail to nowhere! Hey I got an idea, why don't they just run the tracks to HELL! (60 miles west that is)
> 
> Thanks for your time, I feel better now, to all a good night.


Someone has tooooo much time on his hands. Good to see you're taking advantage of it now cause that's all about to change!


----------



## losidude44857

bean's my hero said:


> Big Balls Blystone,
> 
> As much as you want to sell your stuff you will be just stopping out to say hi. With only 7 guys there, you probably won't sell much. But it will be nice to see you!
> 
> J-Ball


 
Yeah i might not have to much luck with 7 guys, but i should be there regardless.


----------



## bean's my hero

Blystone, 

Any children on the way? If not it looks like Wise beat ya there too, as if on the track wasn't enough!


----------



## Mike Peterson

time on my hands.....I wish, I just finaly cut my friggin hair! I was almost a hippy! this kid better grow up fast! Im tired of cutting grass all the time, along with the painting and tile, thank god for friday!


----------



## losidude44857

Anyone have Ray Adams phone number? If so. Email me.


----------



## TZona

losidude44857 said:


> Anyone have Ray Adams phone number? If so. Email me.


you send the novak?


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Buddy,you have a pm.


----------



## Guest

I am going to show up this Friday, this is my first race ever! I need foamies right!? What else should I bring with me!?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

losidude44857 said:


> If you are interested in anything. Let me know.
> -Buddy


Are you selling your sign that was on display at the 2004 US Indoor Champs?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

mooremike1 said:


> I am going to show up this Friday, this is my first race ever! I need foamies right!? What else should I bring with me!?


Bring it all! Ha. Bring what you can, and come see me for the rest.

- Chris -


----------



## Mike Peterson

Goetz said:


> Are you selling your sign that was on display at the 2004 US Indoor Champs?


The IRS Banner??????? Or was it the SRI Banner?????


----------



## losidude44857

*HogsMeats Ins Thes Houses*

No, that sign will be going with me, as i have other plans this year for Team Balls, and F5 Productions  

-Harry Para Testicles


----------



## Guest

What size foamies are you guys using out there!?


----------



## rayhuang

Okay Girls-strap in those modifieds and fill those boxes with fresh parts!! Were running MOD!!! Wahoo!!

Mike Mo0re-I would recommend 2.35 to 2.30" to start. You'll get good life and decent handling at that size. Thats assumes you dont chunk them and remember to rotate them left right every run or two.


----------



## Mike Peterson

MOD? Hummmmmmmm, this is looking like a bad idea!


----------



## rayhuang

Nah-you'll love it! Grows hair on your chest!! lol 

Just start painting your next body now!!


----------



## rayhuang

http://www.rctech.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=145325

http://www.rctech.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=145312


----------



## robert s

ray,
you have pm.

Robert


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Mike Peterson said:


> MOD? Hummmmmmmm, this is looking like a bad idea!


It's gonna be good! Mod TC:

- Chic
- Goet
- Huan
- Herr
- Wise
- Cham?
- Gerb?

I have just decided that I'm going to come out on top of this. Now, one of you need figure out who's taking Paul out.

Thank you,

- Larry Huffman -


----------



## rayhuang

Hey guys and gals,

Have you got a friend or have been talking to a guy at a hobbyshop who wants to race, but doesnt want to make the investment on equipment till hes tried it? Or maybe you race with a guy nitro onroad or offroad or see him parking lot bashing or just says hed like to try racing?

Well, excuse time is OVER baby!! I will have a car built just for that come next Friday at the Gate. Its available for a pack in practice or maybe even a whole race night (assuming it lives the rigors of a newbies abuse). Radio, batteries, tires, its all there. 

Please be sure that the person who is going to borrow this equipment understands that they are under no financial obligation should they accidentilly break the car, but by the same token, laughing hysterically while driving the car full speed into walls or abuse of the radio, etc. ummmm, well it wont be tolerated!!

Only cash out of hand I think will be for race entry fee and even thats waivable the first night.

This cars also available for Hobbytown outdoor races-though someone will have to volunteer to charge batteries and make darn sure the car, radio, batteries, etc make it back to me or the Gate!!! 


Guys who work in hobbyshops who read this, please spread the word!!

Thanks,
Ray Huang
[email protected]
216-870-3263


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Ray, that is awesome. I think I could come up with an RCLab rent-a-car as well! The funny part would be to have it setup awesome. We'll have half of our regulars renting the cars in place of their own! Now that's good stuff.

If I built that Lab back up, I'd be too temped to run it myself. Chicky, are you reading this?


----------



## losidude44857

Dad!!


----------



## bean's my hero

Can I test the rent a ride tonight in mod?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Buddy, are you bringing my outdrives out tonight?


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

I dont know about Buddy but I have something for you tonight.It sure would be nice if Buddy had your outdrives done to go with what I have.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Awesome, Ray. I now have a small bulge going.


----------



## rayhuang

Ray-I got asked about TC3 milled chassis today on RCtech. Can you still do them?


----------



## Mike Peterson

does anyone have a mod motor for me? dont worry im sure by the end of the night it will only have like 20 or so laps on it!


----------



## rayhuang

Mike Peterson said:


> does anyone have a mod motor for me? dont worry im sure by the end of the night it will only have like 20 or so laps on it!


Mike-heres a thought. one qualifier and triple a-Mains!! Lowest points wins!! if we all take out paul once-any of us have a shot-lol

Paul has a motor for you and if he doesnt-I got one and I think Rices mods sitting on his pit table lol Hope he doesnt see this.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

rayhuang said:


> if we all take out paul once-any of us have a shot-lol


You just keep believing that, Ray.


----------



## Brian Rice

There is a KR 10x2 on my table... it will need brushes though. Lay down style.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Brian Rice said:


> There is a KR 10x2 on my table... it will need brushes though. Lay down style.


Child's play, my friend.


----------



## Brian Rice

It is probably still enough for Wisensteen to break that Yokomo....


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Yeah, you may have a point. 

How's maintenance on that laydown motor? I would think the brush wrap would tend to cause alot of arcing.


----------



## Brian Rice

It draws quite a few amps! I don't know that it's all that great of a motor design which is why Reedy went away from that. The comm is large though, I think it's .340". It's not the typical size.


----------



## Eric.o

does anyone have a belt for a superlathe 3? i broke mine. no harm to the comm either 
ill be down there tonight


----------



## rayhuang

Its a good thing I am used to bad luck-or maybe it it werent for bad luck I'd have no luck at all??? But MOd sure is more fun than stock or even 19t. I had 3 quals and one main to get it right once-NEVER Happened!! :lol: Burned up two armatures for some freak reason , dumped with a pack that had a bad cell and in main took out a tweaked and poorly prepped car-uuugghhhhh!!! My fastest run was in practice!!!

OH well-it was still a fun night with decent turnout. Its pretty scary when 8 turns no longer feel fast to me and a 19t feels like a turtle!!

Ray


----------



## DAVON

YOU MOD GUYS ARE INSANE!! :freak: !!! :freak: !!! BUT FUN TO WATCH :thumbsup: :thumbsup:.....I SURE HAD ALOT OF FUN FRIDAY....WATCHING & RACING...DAVE


----------



## rayhuang

Dave-I got a box full of JRXS tuning thingies and spares. Let me know if you need to stock-up on anything. You looked great with the Losi and I am glad you like it.


----------



## DAVON

Ray,i Am Interested I'll Take A Look Next Time I See You...i Might Be There Next Friday For Some Track Time With My New Losi Friend :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ...THANKS DAVE


----------



## losidude44857

Wise, email me.
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang

*The gate car*

Ready for action!! Tell your friends!!


----------



## trashedmaxx

rayhuang said:


> Ready for action!! Tell your friends!!


Whats it going to cost to run the rental car for the night? I think that is an awesome idea to rent out cars for the new people to run. I might have to suggest this to my local track.

I made the journey to the gate a few weeks ago to check it out and watch the racing. On june 23rd a few of us from erie would like to make it over to race. We all would be running 12th scales 2-4 people,what are the chances of having a full heat? Also, whats the latest you can get there and still register?


----------



## rayhuang

It will cost *nothing* to run the car for a beginner. I am also thinking the Gate may waive the entry fee the first night-though I cannot guarnatee that as we do need the money 

I think you can register as late as 6:30pm because we usually start at 7pm. There usually is a heat or two of 12th scales. Its still quite popular at our track. Even if theres only say 9 cars, depending on the spread of talent, we might make it two heats to give everyone a fair shot.

Hopefully on the 23rd-well be able to bring out all of our 12th scale racers for you!!

Ray


----------



## trashedmaxx

Thanks for the response. 

Is there a number I can call if were going to be late? It took me an 1hr 45min to get there the last time I came to check it out and some of us don't get out of work till 5. We might just have to come down with that racing sickness next friday.

From the looks of the setup in the pits we won't need chairs,tables or extension cords right?


----------



## chicky03

216-663-0863

It really does not matter if you are late we can just add you in the race when you get there. 
Paul


----------



## rayhuang

trashedmaxx said:
 

> From the looks of the setup in the pits we won't need chairs,tables or extension cords right?


Correct!! Weve got chairs, tables and ext cords. Also some snacks, cold pop and water.

Ray


----------



## HookupsXXX4

I'm thinking about maybe getting back in to carpet. Anyone have anything they want to sell?

12th or TC. I am open to anything.

Thanks,
Jerry
_____________________________
New World Hobbies-nwh.vstore.ca
Axiom Motors-axiommotors.com
K of K


----------



## rayhuang

Jerry-there might be some 12th scales going on the block soon. Nearly brand new cars-let me know if your serious about 12th and I'll get more info. CRC Carpet Knife 3.2r's!!!

Ray


----------



## chicky03

*Practice Weekend!!*

We will be open June 30th-July 2nd for practice. 

Friday the hours will be as normal 5:00-10:00. 

Saturday and Sunday, hours are 10am-when ever we can't keep our eyes open any longer. 

The cost will be Friday $10, Saturday or Sunday $20. If you plan to come out Friday and saturday the cost is $25 for both days, saturday and sunday $30 for both days.

Hope you can make it!!!

Paul


----------



## rayhuang

rayhuang said:


> Ready for action!! Tell your friends!!


BAD Servo-UUGHHH!!! I will try and find a replacement so its ready for Friday!!

Ray


----------



## TC Guy

Hey Gent's, 

We may have some guys headed up for practice the 30th thru 2nd. Have you changed the track picture yet? How was the modified run last Friday? Ray wooped all of you didn't he? 
:wave:


----------



## rayhuang

TC Guy said:


> Hey Gent's,
> 
> We may have some guys headed up for practice the 30th thru 2nd. Have you changed the track picture yet? How was the modified run last Friday? Ray wooped all of you didn't he?
> :wave:


I wish-but no. my T2 was darn good though!! Track should be gone very soon. Just getting motivated to do the work is the hard part, but yes-for sure by the 30th the new layout willbe down and it will be HIGH bite-you can be sure of that!!

Ray


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

TC Guy said:


> Ray wooped all of you didn't he?


No. Neither did Paul. In fact, Paul may be done winning these club races.


----------



## bean's my hero

Goetz said:


> In fact, Paul may be done winning these club races.


As will Chris!


----------



## TC Guy

> Goetz, Chris D. Quote:
> Originally Posted by TC Guy
> Ray wooped all of you didn't he?
> 
> No. Neither did Paul. In fact, Paul may be done winning these club races.
> 
> bean's my hero Quote:
> Originally Posted by Goetz, Chris D.
> In fact, Paul may be done winning these club races.
> 
> As will Chris!


  WOW...Did I open Pandoras box or what? LOL
Paul- New body was fantastic at Toledo, great job.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

bean's my hero said:


> As will Chris!


As will Jimmy.:dude:


----------



## TC Guy

LMAO....Where's Wise in all of this?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

TC Guy said:


> LMAO....Where's Wise in all of this?


Wise is done. He has been taking his game to another level... at the track and in the sack. Only the latter is going to rule the former. Right Dad?


----------



## TC Guy

Wow...Congratulations Wise.


----------



## Mike Peterson

Wise is still here, just lurking in the shadows.......ready to strike at any moment!

ahhhh, just like the old day's. when the girls called me, "HEY YOU IN THE BUSHES!!"
and the would run away screaming.....such great memories.


----------



## HookupsXXX4

Ray-I am looking at the CRCs. Let me know what you have when you are ready to get rid of one. I am also looking for a C12.

Jerry
_____________________________
New World Hobbies-nwh.vstore.ca
Axiom Motors-axiommotors.com
K of K


----------



## failure

Is this week a race or practice? My radio and car somehow still work so I might make it out there. If anyone has a car that isnt a TC3 that they are willing to part with I'm looking to replace mine with a car that doesnt make me want to kill myself. Not that I can drive it anyway but itll make me feel better if I can go into Hobbytown to buy my parts (seeing how our wonderful trackside hobbyshop...yeah) and not have that retarded kid look at me and say, "You _still_ drive a TC3? Those things SUCK!"


Man I hate that kid...


----------



## rayhuang

failure-I'll keep my ears open or you!! 

I just finished shoe-horning in a NOvak GTB and a KO receiver in a FK04-wow was that a tight fit. If brushless is truly the future of RC-either the cars better get a LOT bigger or these retarded huge ESC's better get smaller!!!

Ray


----------



## Medved

Are we still on for next tuesday?

dan medved


----------



## McSmooth

rayhuang said:


> If brushless is truly the future of RC-either the cars better get a LOT bigger or these retarded huge ESC's better get smaller!!!
> 
> Ray


Just wash it in hot water, and then throw in the dryer on high-heat. That'll fix it.


----------



## bean's my hero

failure said:


> Is this week a race or practice? My radio and car somehow still work so I might make it out there. If anyone has a car that isnt a TC3 that they are willing to part with I'm looking to replace mine with a car that doesnt make me want to kill myself. Not that I can drive it anyway but itll make me feel better if I can go into Hobbytown to buy my parts (seeing how our wonderful trackside hobbyshop...yeah) and not have that retarded kid look at me and say, "You _still_ drive a TC3? Those things SUCK!"
> 
> 
> Man I hate that kid...


 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chicky03

Medved said:


> Are we still on for next tuesday?
> 
> dan medved


Hey Dan,

I'll find out for sure and email you later today.

Paul


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

failure said:


> Is this week a race or practice?


Practice.


failure said:


> "You _still_ drive a TC3? Those things SUCK!"


The TC3 is still competitive. Moreso than the TC4, that's for sure. But now manufacturers have found a way to make cars that are just a fast, and easier to drive/tune. None of it will mater if you don't do the proper maintenance and keep an eye on your tuning. I won't be there tomorrow, but the next chance I get, we'll go over the stuff you need to keep straight every run.

The Xray is the car to have when it comes to durability and driveability. Especially the older '04 and '05 cars. They are just stronger and have a more robust axle design. Eventually though, even these cars will drive poorly and wear out if you don't maintain them.

- C -


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

failure said:


> If anyone has a car that isnt a TC3 that they are willing to part with I'm looking to replace mine with a car that doesnt make me want to kill myself.


http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=109281
Awesome deal.


----------



## rayhuang

Goetz said:


> http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=109281
> Awesome deal.


I know a good set-up for that car too  At least I did once in 2004 HA!


----------



## rayhuang

Also-Jody Friedmann has a BMI XRay FK05 for sale-hes just been to busy to put it up for sale.

Ray


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*More '04's*

http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=107111&highlight=xray

http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=114943&highlight=xray

http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=113778&highlight=xray


----------



## rctazmanmc

Ray and fellow gaters.

Need to make a trip over to Woodville mall Saturday to run the asphalt track out back. The One Eighth Scale club is letting BlackSwamp club race on the track on Saturdays.

If you have not been over to the track it is very nice and very good atmosphere from what I can tell. Need to bring all necessities, power source, table, chair, shelter, etc.

If they get 3 of a class they will run it. Like to try 1/12 scale mod out on the track or 19t.

They are trying to get a mod class going and get more people out there. I just snagged a bmi tc4 and am going to go out to see what it is like. Want to run out there for summer and back at the Gate once fall comes around.

Come over if you like. That I know most are running foams and stock motors and a few 19t.

http://www.blackswamprc.us/

Forum, schedule, rules and mis information in links at top and in body of site. Roar membership required but can I guess one day pass.

see ya,

mike


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

What's happenin' sleeper? 

I was thinking about this, but I would want to run 19T or mod rubber, and that get's expensive. I would be up for it if we had a few competitive guys running rubber tire.


----------



## rayhuang

Lets plan a trip_i'll run Mod rubber for sure-oh wait-you said some competitive guys-I'll back awayslowly from the keyboard now....


----------



## DAVON

hey guys,how late does practice run friday and is it safe to come there...after last week with the radios being thrown and the drivers stand being kicked...is it safe to run up there..... :lol:  LOL  :lol: .....DAVE


----------



## bean's my hero

Typically untill 1:00 or 2:00AM

Jim


----------



## chicky03

DAVON said:


> hey guys,how late does practice run friday and is it safe to come there...after last week with the radios being thrown and the drivers stand being kicked...is it safe to run up there..... :lol:  LOL  :lol: .....DAVE


I don't think practice will be that late tomorrow. 10:00 is when it normally ends but I don't mind staying if you are in the middle of charging a pack unless Jimmy wants to stay.:wave: 

Paul


----------



## DAVON

thanks paul....i'll be up for a little track time....DAVE


----------



## rctazmanmc

Goetz said:


> What's happenin' sleeper?
> 
> I was thinking about this, but I would want to run 19T or mod rubber, and that get's expensive. I would be up for it if we had a few competitive guys running rubber tire.


Been hiding out and running off-road. Want to get back into on-road. Will make a few trips up to the gate soon for some 1/12 scale and maybe tc.

I have to see who is running rubber. Think most are foam but like anywhere get enough interested and they will run it.

Things going good there for you all? 

Bummed to Buddy Balls drop out of the racing scene..........

Ray - nice comment on the competitive part...

see ya,

mike


----------



## insaneriders

*Extreme measures*

It would seem since we can't turn the lap times we have to turn up the drama. BTW I was adjusting that piece of wood on the stand, it was to close to the driver area. Kind of like my toe, which experienced vehicular assault, hit and run. My toe was way outside of the groove, so the insurance company has found Dave at fault. 

That's the last time I try to clear the track of transmitter debris and batteries, I should have cautiously pushed them into the groove with a long handled broom.

BAM
GABE


----------



## failure

*Karma*

Yeah...I made sure that when I threw my radio that I kept it well out of the way of my fellow racers but I do want to apologize to Dave for ruining his run and forcing him to settle for 2nd behind Ron. After all, had Ron not won he wouldnt have bragged about it the whole way home and forgot to get off the freeway. I'm listening to him talk about how great he is and how much of an idiot I am and I see a sign for 306 and we were supposed to get off at E 305...a full 4 exits and 10 miles too far. So, had I not thrown my radio you would have beat Ron and he wouldnt have forgotten to get off the freeway and I could have watched the World Cup matches I had recorded.


----------



## rayhuang

Hey Jimmy,

Any luck with the Gate car? Hope it handles well and is easy to drive!!

Ray


----------



## bean's my hero

Ray,

Yea it is pretty dialed. 11.5's. I cut a new set of tires for it too. It's ready to go for the first person to give it a try. 

Jim


----------



## chicky03

failure said:


> Yeah...I made sure that when I threw my radio that I kept it well out of the way of my fellow racers but I do want to apologize to Dave for ruining his run and forcing him to settle for 2nd behind Ron. After all, had Ron not won he wouldnt have bragged about it the whole way home and forgot to get off the freeway. I'm listening to him talk about how great he is and how much of an idiot I am and I see a sign for 306 and we were supposed to get off at E 305...a full 4 exits and 10 miles too far. So, had I not thrown my radio you would have beat Ron and he wouldnt have forgotten to get off the freeway and I could have watched the World Cup matches I had recorded.


That's hilarious!!!:jest: :hat: :lol:


----------



## rayhuang

Happy Fathers Day!!


----------



## Guest

Just wanted to thank everybody for helping me out Friday night, it was my first time out on a track. Thanks!

-Michael


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Another great deal on a great car:

http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=118329


----------



## David Usnik

*Tuesday's meeting*

We should hold Tuesday's meeting a little farther south. There's a Quaker Steak & Lube in Columbus, why don't we have the meeting there?


----------



## rayhuang

Dave-are you invitiing us all to your house for a BBQ???


----------



## rctazmanmc

Hey guys,

What king of roll-out and ride heigth are you guys running for 1/12 and tc? 

I should be coming out and running with you this Friday in stock tc and stock 1/12.

See ya,

mike


----------



## rayhuang

I am running 4mm in 12th scale and 5mm in TC. YOu can run lower in TC by a half mm if you want.

Rollout for 12th is about 1.85" with a Monster and 1.10" in TC.


----------



## rctazmanmc

Thanks a bunch Ray!

See ya,

mike


----------



## rayhuang

Mike-thats awesome!! Bring an offroad buddy-weve got a car for new people to try racing at the Gate!!! Jimmy ran it last Friday and says its real good. not bad for a loaner car!! They can run it once or multiple times.


----------



## rctazmanmc

Ray - I heard about the "Gate Car" - that is a great Idea. I have someone that I took out to off-road and he picked up like he knew what he was doing - want to get him to come out and try the carpet scene.

The guy might be a clone of Buddy balls! Juat a little older and less hair.

Got to start wrenching on the cars.

See ya,

mike


----------



## Eric.o

is this friday a race day at the gate?
if it is ill be there. morr isnt racing on sunday


----------



## bean's my hero

It is a race.


----------



## rayhuang

if anyones interested-I am selling my two Corally Motor Battery combo cases. A little smudged, but otherwise in perfect condition. $25 each.

Also-for failure-I can build you a BMI split cell FK04 Xray for a dirt cheap price, but I am leaving the country on Monday and am attending the Cleveland grand Prix all three days. If you want it-better e-mail me for price asap. and I'll get it to you by Friday night. I cannot guarantee I can build it for you. Just too darn busy.

Ray


----------



## rayhuang

Heres another sweet deal on a XXXS G+ I wish I had bought this for the gate car instead. http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=117609


----------



## rctazmanmc

You guys still have a hobbyshop up at the gate or has that dwindled down?

May need some foams for the tc - have to see what I got.

If anyone has an extra tc3 battery brace they want to part with bring it Friday. I need one for my car - graphite or aluminum preferred.

Also would like to get some 4 cell packs for practice if anyone has some - would like 3800's if possible at a very good price - I have race packs.

See ya friday,

mike


----------



## chicky03

rctazmanmc said:


> You guys still have a hobbyshop up at the gate or has that dwindled down?
> 
> May need some foams for the tc - have to see what I got.
> 
> If anyone has an extra tc3 battery brace they want to part with bring it Friday. I need one for my car - graphite or aluminum preferred.
> 
> Also would like to get some 4 cell packs for practice if anyone has some - would like 3800's if possible at a very good price - I have race packs.
> 
> See ya friday,
> 
> mike


Hey Mike,

We have purple/plaid but no cyan/magenta. I also have some 4 cell batteries that I will leave with chris for you. They will be $15 a pack and I'll just donate the money to the gate. I'll tell chris.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

rctazmanmc said:


> You guys still have a hobbyshop up at the gate?


The short answer is no.


----------



## rctazmanmc

chicky03 said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> We have purple/plaid but no cyan/magenta. I also have some 4 cell batteries that I will leave with chris for you. They will be $15 a pack and I'll just donate the money to the gate. I'll tell chris.
> 
> Thanks,
> Paul


Thanks Paul,

I will hook up with Mr. Electricity himself - Geotz!

mike


----------



## rayhuang

Are we running Mod sedan Friday? I might be late-so sign me up if you do!!

I am up for some stock sedan too!!!


----------



## rctazmanmc

chicky03 said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> We have purple/plaid but no cyan/magenta. I also have some 4 cell batteries that I will leave with chris for you. They will be $15 a pack and I'll just donate the money to the gate. I'll tell chris.
> 
> Thanks,
> Paul


Paul - how many packs will be up with Chris so I know to bring enough $$$?

1/12 scale is together and set-up, just have to get the tc all in one and set-up.

Look forward to coming back out and running with you guys.

See ya,

mike


----------



## chicky03

rctazmanmc said:


> Paul - how many packs will be up with Chris so I know to bring enough $$$?
> 
> 1/12 scale is together and set-up, just have to get the tc all in one and set-up.
> 
> Look forward to coming back out and running with you guys.
> 
> See ya,
> 
> mike


For sure there is 3 maybe 4 I can't remember.

Paul


----------



## rayhuang

Hey Wise and Chris,

I am going to be at the CGP all day tomorrow, can you just sign me up for Stock sedan and if you run mod sedan, sign me up for that class too please!!

Ray


----------



## rctazmanmc

Hey guys

What is the closest hobbyshop to the track? I think me and Buddy went to one but heck if I remember where it is.

An address and maybe directions from the track would be good. Have Friday off to get ready for racing and I want to go up early to pick a few things up and know where the shop is at.

Thanks

mike


----------



## rayhuang

Mike-since your coming in from Sandusky-I would try and hit Hobbytown Strongsville on your way in.

14785 Pearl Rd
Cleveland, Ohio 44136

Heres a map:http://maps.yahoo.com/py/maps.py?addr=14785+Pearl+Rd%3CBR%3ECleveland%2C+ohio+44136


----------



## One up One down

Goetz said:


> The short answer is no.





hey.....is the B & W hobbystore still in the support parts dept...... at the gate.....I saw some parts on the back wall.....


----------



## Medved

What time do ya think you'll finish up tonight? Will try to get there to take down the track.

dan medved


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Don't worry about the track teardown, if you aren't already racing. I am guessing 10:30 or so.


----------



## Medved

Well, let me know about redoing the carpet ok.

dan


----------



## rayhuang

I am SO sorry I didnt make it tonight. Its 10:20pm and I just got home. Racing was definately on my to do list before going to China, but racing somehw turned inot dinner, Bass Ale and Guiness draft.

Again-I apologize!!
Ray


----------



## rctazmanmc

Had a good time last night - even with the remarkable turn-out.

The verbal encourangement during the race from Chris and Mike made my night - I see it as nerve training for a big race.

Sucks I broke but plan to keep coming out and hopefully bring something to the plate for you all sometime soon. lol....

Nice to see all you guys again.

See ya,

mike


----------



## rayhuang

Mike-how many were there?


----------



## rctazmanmc

Ray

2 - 1/12 until I broke and 4 - stock tc and then chris and mike running in a heat.

mike


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

rayhuang said:


> Mike-how many were there?


Eight.


----------



## chicky03

Medved said:


> Well, let me know about redoing the carpet ok.
> 
> dan


Hey Guys,

Chris and Wise took up some of the carpet yesterday and we need to relay it as well as fix some more. If anyone is available tuesday and wednesday night to help relay that would be a great help. We will be there at 5:00 both nights. I am thinking if we can get it all done tuesday we might put down a new layout wednesday and finish it up thursday so we are ready for the big practice weekend this coming weekend.

If you are going to make it email me @ [email protected]

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Mike Peterson

Im in,losers


----------



## Medved

I'll be there. 

dan


----------



## rctazmanmc

When will the biggest crowd be out this weekend?

What time you opening doors Saturday?

Thanks for the packs Paul - gave wiser the cash.

mike


----------



## Medved

we still on for tonight? 


dan


----------



## chicky03

Medved said:


> we still on for tonight?
> 
> 
> dan


For sure!! 5:00


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

I want to kill myself.


----------



## Medved

Guys, just got off work, wont be able to get there tonight, I talked to Pete he said something about tomorrow night?

dan


----------



## David Usnik

I'll be there tonight at 5:00. I'll bring some of my cleaning supplies with me as well as the drill and socket. If there are enough guys working on the track, maybe I can get the bathrooms cleaned. 

I started working on a letter last night for possible corporate sponsorship for the 06/07 season. Keep your fingers crossed that it works.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Thanks Dave. I was just thinking about that stuff. Has anyone located a compressor? Stuntshow was going to check one out last weekend. Any luck with that VN15?

I'm not sure how much got done last night, but I know there was alot to do. I am guessing there's still a full nights worth tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## chicky03

Goetz said:


> Thanks Dave. I was just thinking about that stuff. Has anyone located a compressor? Stuntshow was going to check one out last weekend. Any luck with that VN15?
> 
> I'm not sure how much got done last night, but I know there was alot to do. I am guessing there's still a full nights worth tonight and tomorrow.


Tonight I need to trim the carpet. We can put down the layout and if we have time, flap it, if not thursday it will get flapped. I cleaned the sinks in the bathroom last night but we can clean the rest and that would be cool. I think we can get it all done but the flappers tonight.

Paul


----------



## WALLSTREET

I heard there was going to be a big weekend of practicing this weekend at the gate is this true ? Capped off by raing on sunday ? If this rumor i have heard is true i am definitly comming. Of course i will get my gate stickers for comming down right ?


----------



## failure

*I love myself.*

Even though this appears to be some special weekend are the cost and the hours the same? Ron and I should make it out there tomorrow and I've actually worked on my car (and I really wish I hadn't as I found out the reason that my car doesn't turn left is my $100+ servo is f.u.b.a.r) so it's ready to go for a few turns or so.


----------



## EAMotorsports

Goetz said:


> I want to kill myself.


 Need an xacto?

EA


----------



## failure

Anyone have a servo I can use/purchase? Even a cheap S3003 or other random standard servo should work until my new one comes in from Towerhobbies. I used to have an abundance of these but Ron used them all when we raced offroad at a rate of about a servo a month. He says he has a replacement gear set somewhere but I wouldn't bet on it. 


Goetz said:


> I want to kill myself.


I learned in my Avoidance of Stupid Suicides (A.S.S) meeting that self appreciation is the first step in avoiding stupid suicides. So, next time instead of "I want to kill myself" try "I want to make sweet love to myself for 17 hours straight." I really need to stop typing.

I watched Brokeback Mountain last night.


----------



## failure

*Never mind*

Right...I'm just gonna take the servo out of my step dads gas car. He never uses it anyway. It wouldn't let me edit my other post for some undoubtably good reason or I would have just done that. Actually, I would have just probably deleted the entire thing, for multipe reasons.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Eric, no. I have an alternate weapon.

Failure. Keep typing. It makes me laugh. I'm sure we can dig up a servo. 

See you... today, I guess.


----------



## rayhuang

failure said:


> Right...I'm just gonna take the servo out of my step dads gas car. He never uses it anyway. It wouldn't let me edit my other post for some undoubtably good reason or I would have just done that. Actually, I would have just probably deleted the entire thing, for multipe reasons.


Thats good stuff..... Rice might have a servo to sell. A nice KO digital.

Ray


----------



## chicky03

failure said:


> I learned in my Avoidance of Stupid Suicides (A.S.S) meeting that self appreciation is the first step in avoiding stupid suicides. So, next time instead of "I want to kill myself" try "I want to make sweet love to myself for 17 hours straight." I really need to stop typing.
> 
> I watched Brokeback Mountain last night.


Chris's problem is he thinks, wait before I kill myself I will make sweet love to myself for 17hrs and then I'll kill myself.

Paul


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

chicky03 said:


> Chris's problem is he thinks, wait before I kill myself I will make sweet love to myself for 17hrs and then I'll kill myself.
> 
> Paul


Damnit, you know me so well.

Failure, maybe it's time I take your car for a ride.... and subsequent tune up. Does it turn left? At all?


----------



## chicky03

Goetz said:


> Damnit, you know me so well.
> 
> Failure, maybe it's time I take your car for a ride.... and subsequent tune up. Does it turn left? At all?


Maybe you both should just take Chris's real car for a ride and drive it off the 480 bridge. 

Paul


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

chicky03 said:


> Maybe you both should just take Chris's real car for a ride and drive it off the 480 bridge.
> 
> Paul


We could, but we should probably wait for Eli. :lol:


----------



## failure

Goetz said:


> Failure, maybe it's time I take your car for a ride.... and subsequent tune up. Does it turn left? At all?


With the old servo in place it turns left about 1/5 the way. I dialed the EPA, trim, PMS and all the other weird ancronyms all the way up but to no avail. Now my radio is most definately screwed up too. That's the last time I ever try to fix anything.

Hey, Ray (that has a nice ring to it)...did you get my PM?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

failure said:


> I dialed the EPA, trim, PMS and all the other weird ancronyms all the way up but to no avail.


You are quite the scholar. Keep typing. It's a nice change of pace.


----------



## David Usnik

How'd the weekend of practice turn out?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Schedulitis*

It was a fair turnout. One local, and some travelers. Though mild in numbers, the intensity was high. It was an absolute blast. 

- Chris -

By the way, by popular demand, we are changing practice to Wednesday nights. Our turnouts are the worst ever (by far) so it's apparent that Friday's are no good for locals. It seems the Wednesday was the popular vote. We are starting the new schedule tonight, but I'll be there this Friday to run as well.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Ok, our first Wednesday practice is in the books. 

Attendance = 3

It was our first practice, so I didn't expect the numbers to look good. We'll see how next week goes. I'll still be there this Friday as well for those that did not get this last minute schedule change.

Also, we have more wrinkles in the carpet than we did before. It needs to be taken care of immediately. Until it does, I would recommend leaving your 12th scales at home. I am taking volunteers for this task. 

E-mail me or post here.

- Chris -


----------



## David Usnik

Great, so much for the work we did last week. We need to get the new carpet asap. I'll get you guys my carpet donation when I get back from Yellowstone.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

No offense to those who helped last week, but the carpet did not get fixed in the infield spots. We ran out of time and people. With the new layout, we just ran on it in a different direction and made new wrinkles. New carpet will help, but I think we have just been running too many laps on the same layouts. We were supposed to limit the traffic to four weeks on a given layout. We went ten. 


We need a light bond adhesive, that is cheap. Ha. Good luck with that one, eh?


----------



## rayhuang

Goetz said:


> We need a light bond adhesive, that is cheap. Ha. Good luck with that one, eh?


Crap-theres a few tracks that used a light bond adhesive that they said they could pull the carpet up if they had to and set it back down again if need be. What was the name of that stuff and who told us about it??


----------



## Medved

I think Daves right maybe we need to get the new carpit. But.... do ya think putting down the carpit when its damp down there might be a bad thing to do?
After this weekend we can get together and make some repairs. Let me know.

dan medved


----------



## David Usnik

The best situation would be is if we had the new carpet now. We could just pull up the old carpet and tape and start fresh. I just think that the current carpet has been worked on too many times, cut and stretched beyond ability, and the adhesive on the tape has lost its holding strength. Unfortunately the reality is that we probably won't have the new carpet until the end of July at the earliest (just my guess). So we need to work with what we have for the time being. 

As for the adhesive issue concerning the new carpet, I was talking to Paul last week about it and I like his thinking. He believes that a big reason for the rippling problem is due to too much tape being applied to the floor to hold the carpet and I tend to agree. Look where the ripples form on the track in relation to where the tape is underneath the carpet. Over time, the carpet moves because of normal use, but the excess tape in the middle of each roll of carpet doesn't allow it to slide back to it's original position on the floor (or close to it). Hence the ripples! His suggestion is to tape just the perimeter of each roll of carpet. This method, I believe, will give several advantages:

a) It will allow the middle portion of the carpet to "float", so as to smooth itself out to an extent.
b) If ripples due form, it will be easier to lift the respective roll of carpet and relay it.
c) We will use less tape, saving labor time and money. Two items our club does not have alot of. 

Just my two cents, feel free to disagree.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

I'm not looking for an argument, but I vehemently disagree. We did this. Remember the Nats in '04? That happened over the course of four days! I have a video if you don't. That is not the solution. Infact, we have gotten better as the tape has increased. The carpet does not stretch and recoil. It stays stretched. Maybe not 100%, but stretched. Since we've been down there, we went from perimeters only, to a piece down the middle, to whatever was done last summer. The Halloween race held up awesome this year... until we ran on it through Cleveland! The Finale held up awesome... until we ran on it for 10 weeks. Does anyone see my point here? 

The left, right, and straight pieces can be allowed to float with only tape at the seems where it meets the other pieces (which i mentioned last year). The rest of the pieces need to be kept from stretching in the first place. Whether it's running less on each layout, using glue, or using more tape. 

We do not have unlimited amounts of tape. I don't think any of the tape that is down is done. I think we should spend some time relaying the old carpet. It will take three nights at best. With new carpet will come new tape. 

In my opinion, the problem is exacerbated by our laziness. Laziness in getting new layouts down, and laziness in getting enough manhours to properly fix the existing wrinkles. Notice, I wrote OUR. 

- Chris -


----------



## onefastdude

Yea..........."R"


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

I just got an awesome idea! We may be sitting pretty come fall.... if we get enough donations. 

We'll talk about it more at the next meeting or practice. 

What's up onefast? You got off easy last weekend. ;-)


----------



## David Usnik

Goetz said:


> I'm not looking for an argument, but I vehemently disagree. We did this. Remember the Nats in '04? That happened over the course of four days! I have a video if you don't. That is not the solution. Infact, we have gotten better as the tape has increased. The carpet does not stretch and recoil. It stays stretched. Maybe not 100%, but stretched. Since we've been down there, we went from perimeters only, to a piece down the middle, to whatever was done last summer. The Halloween race held up awesome this year... until we ran on it through Cleveland! The Finale held up awesome... until we ran on it for 10 weeks. Does anyone see my point here?
> 
> The left, right, and straight pieces can be allowed to float with only tape at the seems where it meets the other pieces (which i mentioned last year). The rest of the pieces need to be kept from stretching in the first place. Whether it's running less on each layout, using glue, or using more tape.
> 
> 
> - Chris -


Paul, that was a dumb idea you had.:jest:


----------



## onefastdude

I were SKEEEERED...............................  "Huschmenzata"


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

David Usnik said:


> Paul, that was a dumb idea you had.:jest:


I already told him that.  

Yeah, right, Eli.


----------



## chicky03

Hey Guys,

Tomorrow night is our first race night for wednesday. Hope you can make it out.

Paul


----------



## onefastdude

Who's going up to the Sizzler from their?


----------



## Rich Chang

Anyone see the movie "White men can't jump"? "We're goin' to Sizzzzzzler! We're goin' to Sizzzzzler!"

-Rich


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

I think just:

- Goetz
- Wise
- Ray Adams
- Zach Adams

Eli, when you getting there? They're closing practice at like 5 or 6 each day.


----------



## McSmooth

Mmmm...cheap steak.... :freak:


----------



## onefastdude

Friday evening. Practicing saturday. I want the "TP" award.. Top Practicer


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

onefastdude said:


> Friday evening. Practicing saturday. I want the "TP" award.. Top Practicer


Yeah, we Gate guys usually have that under control.


----------



## rayhuang

I'MM BAAACK!! I got to take a ride for a lap of the F1 track in Shanghai yeserday. Lets say that modern F1 tracks are retarded tight and slow-really slow corners. OH well.

Hows the new layout and whats the racing/practice schedule shaping up like?

See y'all soon,
Ray


----------



## bean's my hero

Ray what did you take a lap in? Racing is tonight Ray! Practice next Wed. and so on. 

Jim


----------



## rayhuang

A track worker took us for a ride in a stock bimmer. For a lttle extra coin we could have done a lap in a slightly hotted up Audi with Sparco race seats, but it wasnt about going fast-just beng n a F1 circuit was cool, but those darn slow corners!!!

They have all knds of cars from street to full race cars you can drive, but you have to come and do a class first and/or have a racing license (roar doesnt work), then you get a short session. Open wheel and sedans and open ockpits prototype c ars too!! A kart track is there too, but we ran out of time to go see it. Had to get to the Mag lev train (it went 275 mph whiole we were on it!!) to the airport to fly home. NOw I am hme and sick as can be!! Lovely.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Perhaps there will be a Pre-Siz showdown tonight between myself and Mr. Wisehole. That is, if our motors show up.


----------



## Mike Peterson

your goin down.....if you know what I mean....


----------



## Brian Rice

He's always "goin' down"... if you know what I mean....


----------



## Monti007

Hey Ray if you think that is awsome you need to check out the BMW tour of *nurburgring *(I have video I can sent you)*. *A professional driver will take you out on the entire 73 turn 13 mile tack at full speed in a V10 BMW M5 http://www.nurburgring.org.uk/taxi.html. You can also do it in a Dodge Viper too! Now that is cool but what is even better is that you can take what ever pile of crap you rented from Avis and do a lap around the track on your own! Yes they open the track to the public (you have to love those crazy Germans).


----------



## Monti007

Hey check out the Vegas warm up at the WOH in Cincy. There is a thread on this site.

-Monti-


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Recap*

Well, it seems that Wednesdays are working alot better. Here's a race report for those of you that didn't make it out.

In 12th, Mike Wise took control over, Jecman, Mangione, Shuchman, Adams, Usnik, and others. From round 1 through the main, Wise had it wrapped up. 1st place, B-main - Mike Wise.

In the 12th A-main, Wayne Gerber edged out Jim Herrmann from the start by getting a big holeshot, and it was all over. Huang climbed from 6th to third, passing Rice and Medved on the same lap! Finish: Gerber - 1st, Herrmann - 2nd, Huang - 3rd.

Stock Touring saw 20+ entries for the first time since the Finale race. Morrow, Rumschlag and others who voted for Wednesday racing were all on hand to capture the day's title. Though the focus was there, it was not enough to hold off Chris Byron and his JRXS from going home the victor. 1st place - Byron, 2nd - Zach Adams, 3rd - Eric Orszag.

A full night of clean racing, and some great passes. Thanks to everyone who came out and contributed to the night's events! It looks like the mid-week challenge is really taking off. Who will be next week's champion?

- Chris -


----------



## Rich Chang

The only driver to get for that taxi ride is with Sabine Schmidt . How can one NOT be in love with her. 

A ride with her in the taxi:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYbDCEA3cMc

And, when she took a Ford Transit van around the track... in about an amazing 10 minutes (the best part is her blasting by folks on motorcycles):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1qoPY7wr2E

-Rich



Monti007 said:


> Hey Ray if you think that is awsome you need to check out the BMW tour of *nurburgring *(I have video I can sent you)*. *A professional driver will take you out on the entire 73 turn 13 mile tack at full speed in a V10 BMW M5


----------



## Monti007

Yeah man I want to marry Sabine! 

-Monti-


----------



## rayhuang

Monti and Rich-thanks for the great info!! I have driven the Ring countless laps on Xbox, but I cannot seem to ever remember the track or learn it. I used to pick up new tracks pretty fast in karts, but the Ring is just its own beast.

Btw-if any locals are looking for a new ride, I will be selling a very tricked out and very well sorted Xray T2 with BMI chassis kit and spares.


----------



## Monti007

Hey Rich try to find the qual lap for the BMW m3 GTR from the ring driven by Hans Struck. It is bad ass, it has two views of him driving and one out the front of the car. The race he is qualifying for the 24 hour race which I can not think about driving that place at night. 

Ray GT4 for playstation you can take an F1 car around the ring and it's a lot fun, I have never played xbox.

-Monti-


----------



## Rich Chang

Oh man - yeah, Hans Stuck is AMAZING. I'll have to find that video!

He was on Speed the other day on Tommy Kendall's show wheeling an M5 around the roads in Germany. 


Found it!

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3047250806359077736

I wish they had a view of his feet at work. I love the shots sometimes they will show of Boris Said's feet when he races.

And, I wish they had a camera on the speedo. I'd sure like to know how fast he was going on that straightaway before the start-finish straight. Holy crap.

-Rich


----------



## chicky03

Goetz said:


> Well, it seems that Wednesdays are working alot better. Here's a race report for those of you that didn't make it out.
> 
> In 12th, Mike Wise took control over, Jecman, Mangione, Shuchman, Adams, Usnik, and others. From round 1 through the main, Wise had it wrapped up. 1st place, B-main - Mike Wise.
> 
> In the 12th A-main, Wayne Gerber edged out Jim Herrmann from the start by getting a big holeshot, and it was all over. Huang climbed from 6th to third, passing Rice and Medved on the same lap! Finish: Gerber - 1st, Herrmann - 2nd, Huang - 3rd.
> 
> Stock Touring saw 20+ entries for the first time since the Finale race. Morrow, Rumschlag and others who voted for Wednesday racing were all on hand to capture the day's title. Though the focus was there, it was not enough to hold off Chris Byron and his JRXS from going home the victor. 1st place - Byron, 2nd - Zach Adams, 3rd - Eric Orszag.
> 
> A full night of clean racing, and some great passes. Thanks to everyone who came out and contributed to the night's events! It looks like the mid-week challenge is really taking off. Who will be next week's champion?
> 
> - Chris -


Man that WAS some exciting racing. I am glad we switched over to wednesday night so more people could make it. Who would have thought Wise would have been in the B main in 1/12 and Bryon would actually put a clean run in? It was nice to see Rice back from a little time off having his baby. I think this switch to wednesdays are a sign of things to come from The Gate!!!

Paul


----------



## Brian Rice

Thanks for switching to Wednesdays! I was glad that I could finally make it back out to the track... Next time I won't let Ray get by so easily!!!


----------



## shuie

*Thanks!!*

Hey Chris, Paul and Mike,

Thanks for the great time last night!!! Man you guys are so lucky to have a place like the gate to race at. Coming from New Mexico I never thought a place like this exisited. I will be back for sure next week. :thumbsup: 

Jim Shuford


----------



## Mike Peterson

yea, I guess I gona have to step it up in 1/12th scale... well it was my first time back, hopefully things go better this weekend! nice job guy's thanks for an impressive turnout! this takes me back to the old day's. 


(when I DID'NT RACE)


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Jim, it was nice to meet you. We don't always have that many people on a weekday, but we're hoping it continues! Hooray for hump day!

See you next week.

- Chris -


----------



## Marty Mangione

So sorry i missed it. Working sun up to sun down. Will try to get out there nxt week.


----------



## HookupsXXX4

Hey guys, 

I was wondering, when do you guys go back to Sundays? Also, I know that Hobbytown had a thing going on Fridays last year, are they coming back this Fall?

From what I am reading that the hobbystore is no longer there? I am getting back into 12th scale and need to know if I have to pick up parts before I head up. I won't be up there until after the RAC in P.A., but I do plan on running The Classic, do you have any dates set?

Thanks guys,
Jerry
_____________________________
New World Hobbies-nwh.vstore.ca
Axiom Motors-axiommotors.com
MAXAMPS.COM
K of K


----------



## TC Guy

Ray,

T2 for sale? What gives? Chris didn't talk you into one of those Shoemaker cars did he?  Just kiddin'. Great to hear you guys had a good turnout Wednesday. That'll obviuosly be a tough day for us to make up, but we'll see "yinz" soon enough. :wave:


----------



## rayhuang

TC Guy said:


> Ray,
> 
> T2 for sale? What gives? Chris didn't talk you into one of those Shoemaker cars did he?  Just kiddin'. Great to hear you guys had a good turnout Wednesday. That'll obviuosly be a tough day for us to make up, but we'll see "yinz" soon enough. :wave:


:lol: I am just taking a chance on a theory that I will be fastest with a BMI 350 Xray FK04. I guess in September I will find out!!

Ray


----------



## nitrojeff

Ray PM


----------



## onefastdude

Great job from Chris Goetz and his stock Schumacher for the TQ. Jimmy will be proud. Chris is an awesome competitor and looks as though he will be a force to reckin with for this coming year. I'm just glad that I'm a Master and he is not old enough for Master's class!


----------



## rayhuang

Way to go Eli!! Are you doing Vegas this time? I wont be at the Champs for awhile, so I'll take my butt whooping from you there instead!! 

Ray


----------



## onefastdude

Negative on Vegas. Really wish I could make it, but the 1/8 scale Nationals are two weeks after and I can't take two out of three weeks off work. Are you making it down to the warm up here at WOH? Sounds like there will be some good competition showing up.


----------



## rayhuang

I havent raced in a month and I dont see myself racing much the next few weeks either, so I am going to try and make that weekend at WOH. Yeah-Open fuel Nats at Cinncinnati. You, Aaron and Paul should be putting on a great show that week!!!


----------



## Mike Peterson

Thanks to Ray Huang for another great 1/12th rebuild! and Zack Adams for a good motor to run in my 1/12th. All who skipped the sizzle missed some great racing and, a good chance to lose about 50lbs thru sweating!


----------



## rayhuang

Cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bean's my hero

onefastdude said:


> Great job from Chris Goetz and his stock Schumacher for the TQ. *Jimmy will be proud*. Chris is an awesome competitor and looks as though he will be a force to reckin with for this coming year. I'm just glad that I'm a Master and he is not old enough for Master's class!


I don't get it!


----------



## bean's my hero

ELI you have a PM


Jim


----------



## Mike Peterson

WOH and of August......DO NOT MISS IT!!!! 
a little pre hipe-
Will Eli win again?
Can Goetz TQ and WIN?
Will Wise NOT blow out of a TQ?
Will Herrmann be there?
Will there be a Mike Pulfer sighting?


----------



## rayhuang

Wow-MIke-Chris just filled me in-TQ'd all three rounds of 12th scale against all the local hotshoes, won the Main and also finished 3rd in touring stock A-main!! 

Next years Champs could be half gaters in the stock TC A-Main!!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Come on Jimmy. It's easy. The equation goes like this:

Goetz + Trackside = 9th place

Eli, I'm still disappointed that we didn't get to run together in the main. I don't care if I would have lost, but that was the five minutes that the whole weekend was dedicated to. It was just another disappointing main for me. I even hot lapped the first two turns when I checked in!  I'll be back for the WOH race. That's gonna be one good weekend. 

Props to you and Wise. I stood up there watching Mike drive around, and all I kept thinking was, "Oh man, we're all in trouble now." He was awesome. 

- Chris -

Goetz - TQ, 9th
Ezrow - 2nd, WIN
Wise - 4th, 3rd - (TQ, WIN in 12th)


----------



## WALLSTREET

Great run for all the ohio guys. Wise was awesome in 12th scale. Hopefully IRP desides to do something before vegas so we can all get together again before the IIC. Things are looking very promissing for the OHIO in vegas


----------



## Mike Peterson

Also Nice JOb by RAy Adams for making the 1/12th A-Main!


that is all, I have to say about that......

Kidding! NIce work Ray!


----------



## rayhuang

Mike-let me know what set-up you ended up with on the L4!! I'd like to know, down to tire sizes if you please.

YOu can e-mail me if you care to do so!!

Ray


----------



## Mike Peterson

I will, the car was good, but I was hurting for HP's I think Eli or Pulfer would have put AT LEAST 6 secounds on me
um, I took it the way you gave it to me and ran 1.72 rears 
te fronts I don't know yet.
There was not alot of traction so it was not very tippy, 
also it pushed early in the day then in the main it would hook, (I just rotated the tires) should of skimed them.
oneside was wearing faster than the other.
Car needs new speedo, felling like a step or two is missing on the bottom(not very smooth) 
and the car was at 4MM of ride height!


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

I was just testing you for the bigger races,see how you run under even more preassure.Felt really bad about that,glad it ended the way it did.You had it all the way.


----------



## Mike Peterson

That's Great! Nice Job Ray!


----------



## littleT

On my way to work yesterday, through the basement, I noticed I happen to own one of these_ little toy cars_. The body had a sticker that said "2005 US Indoor Champs A Main" written on it, must mean it goes good in gravel. Darnedest thing though... When I turned one rear wheel, the other went in the opposite direction. I tightened a nut on the wheel until it "snapped" into place, now they both turn the same way and the motor at the same time.


----------



## rayhuang

littleT-you know I drank a lot in college and I dont remember a few things, but whatever you guys are smokin these days-I dont want to know!!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

http://www.rc50.com/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownloaddetails&lid=18&ttitle=2006_Summer_Sizzler_Stock_Touring 
Download it. Do it. Watch our own Michael C. Wise run some of the sweetest lines with a car that couldn't get out of it's own way. 

Use this as a tutorial. Well, up until the end anyway. Booyah!


----------



## Mike Pavlick

Anybody see Kevin King he stuck me for $200 for my old losi. changed his number and everything ! seems like alot of trouble to go through to screw someone trying to help him out


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Holy Crap*

Scratch. But this is still hilarious.


----------



## rayhuang

Goetz said:


> http://www.rc50.com/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownloaddetails&lid=18&ttitle=2006_Summer_Sizzler_Stock_Touring
> Download it. Do it. Watch our own Michael C. Wise run some of the sweetest lines with a car that couldn't get out of it's own way.
> 
> Use this as a tutorial. Well, up until the end anyway. Booyah!


What players needed agin to play these clips?


----------



## Mike Peterson

WOW, I can't even find the words to address that whole issue......

I will scratch as well, for now.......

@#$hole


----------



## Mike Peterson

Donger, I think it's realplayer???


----------



## Mike Peterson

Little T, I have found that when you "snap" the wheels in like that, the car realy takes triples better. A little ruff for the big table top, but your lap times go way down with the solid rearend. Also replace the center shock thingy with a tie rod. WAY BETTER


----------



## losidude44857

Wow, nice showing Wise. Must have been the radio. I love you. Goetz is a failure....again


----------



## rayhuang

MIke-you drove friggin awesome!!! What a killer video. Goetz-wellllll....that wasnt so pretty was it 

Ray


----------



## rayhuang

Heres one for our man Goetz:

http://www.pdubracing.com/schumacherpitspace/


----------



## failure

*Aloha losers*

After 2 weeks of being in Hawaii I'm ready to do something that involves being inside away from the sun. So, what time does racing/practice/verbal abuse/oral sex start on Wednesdays? I dont think I have anything better to do so I might make it out there if I can get into Ron's house to retrieve my stuff.

Mahalo (I had no idea what that meant but it was on a sign in a bathroom that asked that one did not use too much toilet paper as it would easily clog the toilet. Thinking they were saying something distasteful about me I promptly shoved the roll of TP in the toilet and flushed 6 or 9 times until I was swimming in crap. I found out later that Mahalo is actually Hawaiian for thank you. I guess I should call and say "you're welcome". True story...mostly)


----------



## bean's my hero

failure said:


> After 2 weeks of being in Hawaii I'm ready to do something that involves being inside away from the sun. So, what time does racing/practice/verbal abuse/oral sex start on Wednesdays? I dont think I have anything better to do so I might make it out there if I can get into Ron's house to retrieve my stuff.
> 
> Mahalo (I had no idea what that meant but it was on a sign in a bathroom that asked that one did not use too much toilet paper as it would easily clog the toilet. Thinking they were saying something distasteful about me I promptly shoved the roll of TP in the toilet and flushed 6 or 9 times until I was swimming in crap. I found out later that Mahalo is actually Hawaiian for thank you. I guess I should call and say "you're welcome". True story...mostly)


LMFAO, You've really cum full circle young man. Practice tonight 5:30-whenever. 

Jim


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Failure, that was awesome.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

rayhuang said:


> Goetz-wellllll....that wasnt so pretty was it
> 
> Ray


Nope.


----------



## rayhuang

Goetz said:


> Nope.


Hence why i keep saying we need to stop having so many IFMAR qualifiers at club races and have more heads up starts. Its not always about having to be the MAN, were all pretty fast or at least maxxed out to our ability level for turning fast laps and running 5 or 8 minutes clean, we all could be better racers!!! 

Take me for example-we leave those damn layouts down for12 weeks and I run the same laptimes form week 3 till week 12 :lol: BUT-if we raced head to head, its a different race everytime.


----------



## EAMotorsports

rayhuang said:


> Hence why i keep saying we need to stop having so many IFMAR qualifiers at club races and have more heads up starts. Its not always about having to be the MAN, were all pretty fast or at least maxxed out to our ability level for turning fast laps and running 5 or 8 minutes clean, we all could be better racers!!!
> 
> Take me for example-we leave those damn layouts down for12 weeks and I run the same laptimes form week 3 till week 12 :lol: BUT-if we raced head to head, its a different race everytime.


 If you all go to headsup starts Goetz and Herrmann will never finish another race at the Gate!! 

EA


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Suck it, Anderson.

Ray, I'm down with heads up stuff, but we need more than two people on a race night to do it! Ha.

Starting from the tone is not that difficult if your car doesn't diff out both ways!


----------



## rayhuang

Goetz said:


> Ray, I'm down with heads up stuff, but we need more than two people on a race night to do it! Ha.


I knew that was the response before you wrote it and thats a pretty sad state affairs we find ourselves in isnt it?


----------



## EAMotorsports

ahhhh

EA


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Does anyone have video of the Carpet Nats Stock Sedan B-main?


----------



## rayhuang

Its a pity no one races anymore because the track layout looks awesome and as always, with the red and white striped flappers and the usual attention to detail, it looks like a "Big Race" layout. next time I am in there with a camera. I'll shoot some pics.

Ray


----------



## EAMotorsports

Goetz said:


> Does anyone have video of the Carpet Nats Stock Sedan B-main?


 LMAO....I know where this is going!!!!

EA


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Hahaha....


----------



## WALLSTREET

chris should i send you the EVO 5 ?


----------



## MAD1

I figured this is the place to ask a serious question. well maybe not.
I have heard stories that XRay parts are damn hard to get. I was looking at a new car for the upcoming fall/winter and was considering the T2. As much as I go through parts, I need to make sure I can get them. Also was looking at the CG carpet special from Shumacher, but I heard those parts are even harder to get. I do like the name though.


----------



## rayhuang

parts can be hard to find at times, but if you stock up when the shops are full-then you'll be fine. The T2 is a darn good car and its easy to work on and requires very little in hop-ups other than aluminum rear hubs for durability and of course the hard foam and wide front bumpers. I think you'll like it. 

Now as for the Schumacher, Chris Goetz is our resident Team Driver for Schuie. He likes it.

Ray


----------



## MAD1

rayhuang said:


> parts can be hard to find at times, but if you stock up when the shops are full-then you'll be fine. The T2 is a darn good car and its easy to work on and requires very little in hop-ups other than aluminum rear hubs for durability and of course the hard foam and wide front bumpers. I think you'll like it.
> 
> Now as for the Schumacher, Chris Goetz is our resident Team Driver for Schuie. He likes it.
> 
> Ray


 Thanks Ray...After my failed experiment with my prior TCs, I wanted to investigate the options this time. That ole XXX-S was still the best car I had.

As for the Shumacher CG carpet special, I'll wait to here from Chris.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Mad,

In my first weekend with the production car, I was able to get it dialed in at an away track enough to TQ! Because we put so much work into my custom Schumacher, I had been driving it for most of the year. The production car runs the same. 

Given our POS hobby shop, everyone is going to have to stock up on parts for any car you run. At least with Schumacher you can, because Schumacher/USA is always in stock. 

I am surprised more people aren't getting this car. Orszag, Adams(s), Byron, are all thinking about it right now. I am hoping that the results of this past weekend, with the box stock car, has proven it's competence to everyone. 

- Chris -

I don't know about you, but I'm tired of looking at the RDX!


----------



## onefastdude

WHA? :wave: :devil:


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

onefastdude said:


> WHA? :wave: :devil:


Hey, TQ proves the car can run. You gotta have a good driver behind it to win!


----------



## onefastdude

OH......I'll try to remember that.

















-Deck Cheney-


----------



## Rich Chang

Ray,

You are only saying that about the T2 because you know I cruise this thread every so often and you want me to buy your car! 

Heya Eli!

-Rich




rayhuang said:


> parts can be hard to find at times, but if you stock up when the shops are full-then you'll be fine. The T2 is a darn good car and its easy to work on and requires very little in hop-ups other than aluminum rear hubs for durability and of course the hard foam and wide front bumpers. Ray


----------



## Mike Peterson

Eli....no WOH race huh?
I can wait for my sweet revenge...........I can wait..........


----------



## Marty Mangione

Hey could someone tell Hermanski, ( JIMMY) to call me if he wants to sell his 12th scale. THANK YOU Marty Jimmy check PM TSB


----------



## whynot

What 12 scale is jim running now?


----------



## Mike Peterson

herrmann is now a crc guy...great even faster now! I can't wait...


----------



## TSBPinball

*Friday Nights*

When are we starting fridays? This Friday? Next Friday? 

Pinnball


----------



## bean's my hero

Marty, 

You have a PM. 

Jim


----------



## rayhuang

CRC BABY!!! We should all be driving them 

Ray


----------



## Mike Peterson

perhaps one day......perhaps


----------



## insaneriders

*What if?*

If Chris drives an over engineered car and fails, and Mike drives an underengineered car and wins, what would happen if they had sex and engineered a flawless victory.

Mortal Combat


----------



## failure

*Shoot me*

So I went to Ron's house to pick up my stuff to come out and I knock my car off the shelf which resulted in breaking the steering rack and front arm. Since Ron has this obsession with organizing the part boxes I couldn't find steering racks anywhere. Instead I engineered and installed my own custom short shift kit. With any luck my workmanship on my real car will hold up better than that on my TC3. Probably not. I guess I better make sure we have AAA before my welds come apart.

So, is there some form of racing/practice every Wednesday?


----------



## Mike Peterson

*I Knew That Would Work!!!*



insaneriders said:


> If Chris drives an over engineered car and fails, and Mike drives an underengineered car and wins, what would happen if they had sex and engineered a flawless victory.
> 
> Mortal Combat



Hey Chris, I said this would work! MAybe we should get Jimmy involved so we can have crazy rip as well! Hey I'll do "anything" to get better,  I mean "anything" :tongue:


----------



## losidude44857

Anything?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Lockjaw time.


----------



## rayhuang

Goetz said:


> Lockjaw time.


Awesome!!! "HI, my name is....Wait, let me start over"

I WANT TO RACE!!! Know any local carpet tracks that gome some good racing?


----------



## Stealth_RT

So, who will be the first (if it hasn't already happened) to test the new Protoform DNA1 body? Think it will finally topple the Parma Alfa as THE body to run this year? That is, if it's legal for Vegas and the Champs.


----------



## Mike Peterson

*Wtf?????*



Stealth_RT said:


> So, who will be the first (if it hasn't already happened) to test the new Protoform DNA1 body? Think it will finally topple the Parma Alfa as THE body to run this year? That is, if it's legal for Vegas and the Champs.



ummmmmmmmm Stealth...........You know the Gate is in PARMA country...... :thumbsup:


----------



## David Usnik

*Carpet money*

Paul - Will you be at the track sometime this week?


----------



## Mackin

Hey, I came out ot race last night, but I was the only one there. Where was everyone at?

chuck


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Mackin said:


> Hey, I came out ot race last night, but I was the only one there. Where was everyone at?
> 
> chuck


We had been persuaded to move the nights to Wednesday, due to our low turnouts on Fridays (~7 per event). I had posted this at the time, but obviously, the post moves off the current page quickly. We didn't make the change on our website. Sorry Chuck.

However, after three Wedensdays, we have only totaled 7 racers, so fridays appear to be three times better! WE ARO GOING BACK TO FRIDAYS, effectively, Friday July 28. 

Now the original schedule should, once again, be accurate. 

Sorry for the trouble, but we were told by a few that "everyone" would rather be racing in the middle of the week, and that by Friday, people are doing family stuff fo the weekend. Oddly, these very individuals, never even made it to a Wednesday run. 

SEE YOU ALL ON FRIDAY.


----------



## Cyclone840

Goetz said:


> Well, it seems that Wednesdays are working alot better. Here's a race report for those of you that didn't make it out.
> 
> In 12th, Mike Wise took control over, Jecman, Mangione, Shuchman, Adams, Usnik, and others. From round 1 through the main, Wise had it wrapped up. 1st place, B-main - Mike Wise.
> 
> In the 12th A-main, Wayne Gerber edged out Jim Herrmann from the start by getting a big holeshot, and it was all over. Huang climbed from 6th to third, passing Rice and Medved on the same lap! Finish: Gerber - 1st, Herrmann - 2nd, Huang - 3rd.
> 
> Stock Touring saw 20+ entries for the first time since the Finale race. Morrow, Rumschlag and others who voted for Wednesday racing were all on hand to capture the day's title. Though the focus was there, it was not enough to hold off Chris Byron and his JRXS from going home the victor. 1st place - Byron, 2nd - Zach Adams, 3rd - Eric Orszag.
> 
> A full night of clean racing, and some great passes. Thanks to everyone who came out and contributed to the night's events! It looks like the mid-week challenge is really taking off. Who will be next week's champion?





Goetz said:


> We had been persuaded to move the nights to Wednesday, due to our low turnouts on Fridays (~7 per event). I had posted this at the time, but obviously, the post moves off the current page quickly. We didn't make the change on our website. Sorry Chuck.
> 
> However, after three Wedensdays, we have only totaled 7 racers, so fridays appear to be three times better! WE ARO GOING BACK TO FRIDAYS, effectively, Friday July 28.
> 
> Now the original schedule should, once again, be accurate.
> 
> Sorry for the trouble, but we were told by a few that "everyone" would rather be racing in the middle of the week, and that by Friday, people are doing family stuff fo the weekend. Oddly, these very individuals, never even made it to a Wednesday run.
> 
> SEE YOU ALL ON FRIDAY.


????  ????


----------



## Mackin

I'm confused , Is it wed, fri? How about the halloween race, are we going to do it this year?

chuck


----------



## rayhuang

Cyclone840 said:


> ????  ????


Thats called sarcasm!! When a group of people say-Wednesday will be better and then you move it to Wednesday and the first wednesday you get 3 people, then the next Wednesday you get a whopping o

YES-zero people showed up!! he next Wednesday 4 people showed up and that included me.


----------



## Marty Mangione

Can`t wait for friday, Hopefully the sign will be done by then. AND i`ll have a new 12th scale to run.Keep your fingers crossed. Marty TSB


----------



## Mackin

So is it wed or fri? I'd hate to drive out on the wrong night again.

chuck


----------



## bean's my hero

*PRACTICE and RACING is on FRIDAY NIGHTS FROM NOW ON!*



To obtain a copy of the Schedule of events you may visit the first post on this page: http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2495886#post2495886

Thanks!

See you on Friday Nights!


----------



## Stealth_RT

> ummmmmmmmm Stealth...........You know the Gate is in PARMA country...... :thumbsup:


Nah, it's in 'whatever works best and will give me a .00000001 sec/lap advantage' country. If the DNA1 is smidge faster, alot of people (the ones not sponsored by Parma) will be running it, IMO.


----------



## Stealth_RT

Anyone running IB 4200's? If so, how are they working out compared to IB 3800s? Need to get batts soon, for the Sept. season start. (Yes, I've been THAT out of it since spring. Have to relearn this whole batt/motor/paragon thing again)


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Eric, your absolutely right about running what's faster. I just don't think we'll see that many of those from our locals, whether sponsored or not. I am curious to know how it works. 

The 4200's are awesome. Make sure the matcher that you are planning on getting them from is doing the SHV 4200's. They are the top cell right now.


----------



## Mackin

I see we are racing and practicing on fri nights.
chuck


----------



## bean's my hero

Mackin said:


> I see we are racing and practicing on fri nights.
> chuck


Correct sir!:thumbsup:


----------



## rctazmanmc

When will you guys be holding the warm up for the Champs this year?

Planning on running that and any other big events you guys might have before the Champs.

Running Toledo asphalt for summer/early fall then you guys for winter.

thanks

mike


----------



## whynot

rayhuang said:


> CRC BABY!!! We should all be driving them
> 
> Ray


What car is jim running the tfource or the 3.2r ? Ray you running the Tfource now?. I just got a good deal on one on ebay for mikey. It has a gm v8 esc in it are they any good. I never heard of them.
mike


----------



## whynot

I am thinking of getting the 3.2r cause they are more durable and hold the tweek better. from what john from crc says. Anyone have any experience with these cars, I would like to hear what your thoughts are.
mike


----------



## David Usnik

Mike - Does this mean you and your son will be racing with us this fall? If so, awesome! The more, the merrier.


----------



## rayhuang

whynot said:


> What car is jim running the tfource or the 3.2r ? Ray you running the Tfource now?. I just got a good deal on one on eBay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for mikey. It has a gm v8 esc in it are they any good. I never heard of them.
> mike


Stop by my pit on Friday night and you can copy my t-fource set-up. I'll try to remember to bring it as I am only running sedan Friday. Nothing wrong with a GM v8 esc.

Ray


----------



## whynot

David Usnik said:


> Mike - Does this mean you and your son will be racing with us this fall? If so, awesome! The more, the merrier.


.

Yeah I cant wait.We were goin to race gas this summer but Mikey didnt want to race and it wasnt any fun going by myself. So I sold everything and going to get 12 scales again. I didnt want to give up on something we could do together since he is getting older. I will try to keep it going as long as I can. We really want to go to the champs this year. so we will have to start getting some practice in. should be up there soon.
mike


----------



## HookupsXXX4

Hey all,

Sounds like 12th is still strong, sounds great!

I posted asking about the hobby store at the track? Anyone?

Looking forward to coming back to the Gate this fall, I might even ask to run the the "Gate Car" since I have never drove a TC besides Ballstones years ago.

Thanks Guys,
Jerry
_____________________________
New World Hobbies-nwh.vstore.ca
Axiom Motors-axiommotors.com
MAXAMPS.COM
K of K


----------



## rayhuang

So-boys-are we racing stock, 19t or MOd Friday night? Let me know-I am up for anything!! I just want to race one of my FK04's!!

Ray


----------



## CrashTestDummy

Seaball if you get the time please contact me at the shop or let me know how to contact you elsewhere. Would like to begin getting things ready for the Classic as I'll be running a warp speed with the new shop opening and making sure you guys have everything you need for the race. As i have said in the past we will support you and the Gate as we tried to do at the Finale

Jim


----------



## rayhuang

Anyone want to race this Sunday, John's track in Beaver, PA should have a great turnout. Doors open at 11am and racing starts at 2pm.


----------



## bean's my hero

rayhuang said:


> Anyone want to race this Sunday, John's track in Beaver, PA should have a great turnout. Doors open at 11am and racing starts at 2pm.


Maybe I if I get some goodies to put my car back together. 

Jim


----------



## CrashTestDummy

Yup looks like quite a turnout at Beaver this upcoming weekend.......Mo Denton and others down his way are coming as well as a couple of other newcomers to the area as well as the usual crowd of suspects....would be great to see some of the gate people come on down........maybe even seaball or chickie...

jim


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

bean's my hero said:


> Maybe I if I get some goodies to put my car back together.
> 
> Jim


If the Herm's in, I'm in.


----------



## Medved

*Friday*

Pete & myself are going to be there friday, I'm running touring dont know what Pete's running.

Dan Medved


----------



## Stealth_RT

What's the planned start date for Sunday racing? With the Vegas race being mid-late September, I'd guess we'd want to start Sunday racing the first weekend in Sept, or even late August.


----------



## rayhuang

Medved said:


> Pete & myself are going to be there friday, I'm running touring dont know what Pete's running.
> 
> Dan Medved


Awesome!!! I am only bringing out the TC Friday!! Anyone for 19t or willl it be a stock night?

Eric-I dont know!?!?! I sure think and hope we have one or two weekend warm-ups for locals going to Vegas. By local I mean PA too!!


----------



## Monti007

Don't forget about the World of Hobbies Vegas warm up Aug 25 and 26th!


-Monti-


----------



## Mike Peterson

oh I didn't monti.......should I bring the 1/12th again?


----------



## rayhuang

Hey I saw the video of the 12th scale A-Main from the Sizzler. Way to go Ray Adams and Wise!! That layout looks awesome for 12th scale.


----------



## McSmooth

bean's my hero said:


> Maybe I if I get some goodies to put my car back together.
> 
> Jim


RDX parts are no problem....don't let that hold ya back!

PM me or CrashTestDummy and let us know what you need.


----------



## rayhuang

Get a load of this: http://p220.ezboard.com/fleisurehoursracewayfrm10.showMessage?topicID=474.topic


----------



## Monti007

Yeah 1/12 will be run. When the track was finished it was with in 1 mm of being perfectly flat. So 1/12 will be like running on glass.

-Monti-


----------



## rayhuang

Monti007 said:


> Yeah 1/12 will be run. When the track was finished it was with in 1 mm of being perfectly flat. So 1/12 will be like running on glass.
> 
> -Monti-


Ive actually built a new Dura shock for my 12th, bought some new spur gears, built up some spare t-bars..lol

I cannot wait for the 26th!!

Ray


----------



## MAD1

rayhuang said:


> Get a load of this: http://p220.ezboard.com/fleisurehoursracewayfrm10.showMessage?topicID=474.topic


 It's Black


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Holy shaliznikopf! What's that? Who ran the tightest lines at the Summer Sizzler? Why, the answer of course, is Mike Wise. Verify this for yourself:

http://www.pdubracing.com/schumacherpitspace/events/sizzler.htm

Scroll to the bottom, and Save As on the Stock Foam vid.

Again, nice work dude. What a treat to watch. Every time.


----------



## HookupsXXX4

What does it take to get a reply to a post on this thread? This is the 3rd time I will ask about the the hobby store.

Thanks anyway...

Jerry
_____________________________
New World Hobbies-nwh.vstore.ca
Axiom Motors-axiommotors.com
MAXAMPS.COM
K of K


----------



## chicky03

HookupsXXX4 said:


> What does it take to get a reply to a post on this thread? This is the 3rd time I will ask about the the hobby store.
> 
> Thanks anyway...
> 
> Jerry
> _____________________________
> New World Hobbies-nwh.vstore.ca
> Axiom Motors-axiommotors.com
> MAXAMPS.COM
> K of K


Jerry,

What is at the hobby shop is what we have to sell. If you need something else you need to order it from Damon upstairs. He is not stocking the shop until fall he said.

Paul


----------



## HookupsXXX4

Thanks Paul,

I plan on running 12th with you guys this fall, and needed to know if I need to stock up on parts before I come up.

Thanks again,
Jerry
_____________________________
New World Hobbies-nwh.vstore.ca
Axiom Motors-axiommotors.com
MAXAMPS.COM
K of K


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Jerry,I would be safe and stock up on parts before you come.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Yes, there is no shop left. At least nobody that wants to step up and run it, that is.


----------



## bean's my hero

Yep what he said!


----------



## nitrojeff

HookupsXXX4 said:


> What does it take to get a reply to a post on this thread? This is the 3rd time I will ask about the the hobby store.
> 
> Thanks anyway...
> 
> Jerry
> _____________________________
> New World Hobbies-nwh.vstore.ca
> Axiom Motors-axiommotors.com
> MAXAMPS.COM
> K of K


 It looks like yelling at them works!! :thumbsup:


----------



## HookupsXXX4

Thanks guys, I didn't mean to be rude. I would hate to get up there, break or need something and not be prepared.

Jerry
_____________________________
New World Hobbies-nwh.vstore.ca
Axiom Motors-axiommotors.com
MAXAMPS.COM
K of K


----------



## nitrojeff

I think they still have a good stock of spray paint at the shop!!


----------



## MAD1

nitrojeff said:


> I think they still have a good stock of spray paint at the shop!!


What a smart arse


----------



## nitrojeff

just trying to say something positive!


----------



## nitrojeff

I thought a smart arse could sit on an ice cream cone and tell you what flavor it is.


----------



## nitrojeff

Mitch PM


----------



## whynot

I think Jimmy needs to take over the Hobby shop. He had it stocked. hint hint


----------



## MAD1

nitrojeff said:


> I thought a smart arse could sit on an ice cream cone and tell you what flavor it is.


 That and arse with good taste


----------



## nitrojeff

Yuck!!!


----------



## MAD1

I wish I had something to run Friday nite. My order goes in for the new car tomorrow. I might stop up to see the new layout. No racing Sunday so i'll need some kind of fix.


----------



## Medved

Anybody from the Short Bus racing friday?

dan


----------



## rayhuang

MAD1 said:


> I wish I had something to run Friday nite. My order goes in for the new car tomorrow. I might stop up to see the new layout. No racing Sunday so i'll need some kind of fix.


Whats wrong with your TC4???


----------



## vn1500

:thumbsup: Oh yeah , hey medved ya been ridin much ?


----------



## Marty Mangione

Short bus will be at the track friday to meet Jimmy . But the car will need much love to get it to the track.Don`t know if i can race friday or not?? See ya there. marty


----------



## MAD1

rayhuang said:


> Whats wrong with your TC4???


It's all apart and trying to get ready for the next concrete asault.

Besides, what kind of loaded questions is "What's wrong with your TC4?" 

Wants my Schumie.


----------



## Medved

every chance I get, I'm enjoying some of the Bike-nights in the area. Still would lije to hook up w/you and ride.

dan


----------



## nitrojeff

are you hiding from me now, Mitch?


----------



## MAD1

nitrojeff said:


> are you hiding from me now, Mitch?


 Nitro PM


----------



## MAD1

It's fun hiding around in the threads


----------



## nitrojeff

no I don't !?!??


----------



## MAD1

nitrojeff said:


> no I don't !?!??


I thought you did?!?!


----------



## David Usnik

*Rain, rain, go away!*

Everybody have their life jackets on? We now have a swimming pool here at work.


----------



## rayhuang

Yeah-Lake County got crushed-hope everything works out Dave!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Will tonight's traction support a 24 lap run in Stock Sedan? I am coming to find out. So far, Pulfer's 23-02 is the run to beat.


----------



## Mike Peterson

I think I can do that......




with a 19turn!

so is tonight pratice or are we gearin up for........
FRIDAY NIGHT MEAT!!!!

im mean HEAT!!!


----------



## rayhuang

Well-if a 24 lap run is possible-I for sure will go 23 5:00 cause I always miss the next lap by tenths of a seconds!!


----------



## David Usnik

rayhuang said:


> Yeah-Lake County got crushed-hope everything works out Dave!!


Everything's okay. It's just weird seeing 4 feet of water in my truck dock.


----------



## whynot

David Usnik said:


> Everything's okay. It's just weird seeing 4 feet of water in my truck dock.


.
remote control boat would be fun.


----------



## whynot

ray how late will you be there tonight. Anyone know if there are any floods from mentor to the gate. from 90 -271 -rockside.


----------



## rayhuang

Good racing tonight!! I had fun. Great driving by our old veteran Pete Medved!! Some sweet lines you were laying down tonight!!

Ray


----------



## failure

Hey. Probably a dumb question but does anyone know of someone, probably a beginner, that would buy a TC3? It's RTR by the way. Cheap too. Figure it's worth a shot. It took me about half an hour to type this...I think it's bed time.


----------



## Medved

*Good time*



rayhuang said:


> Good racing tonight!! I had fun. Great driving by our old veteran Pete Medved!! Some sweet lines you were laying down tonight!!
> 
> Ray


Ray, 

Thanks for the props . . . Just need to invest some time in getting the car back into good running condition. Since moving, I haven't had time to fix the rear diff that's trashed . . . I'm still not sure where all my "stuff" is. I have boxes with RC stuff scattered about in my basement. I need to get "The Pit" set back up in my basement.

I'm going to try to get there next Friday for some practice. Perhaps I can get the diff replaced. 

Later dudes
Pete


----------



## Eric_O

Mike Wise, one of your mentors found his way into the photo....(bottom right) :wave:


----------



## Medved

Looks like Goetz.


----------



## Mike Peterson

Thats GREAT!!!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

That is awesome! Eric, we'll see you in two. You should come out our way in a month or so.

For anyone looking race on Sunday, we'll be heading back to Beaver in two weeks. Mo's meeting us back there as well. 

Good job on TQ Mike, and Mo for the win. The racing was great yesterday. And the A-main, actually looked like an A-main. What a great start.


----------



## rayhuang

YOu mean you guys didnt take each other out in turn till the slowest guy in the Main was leading like at the gate?????????????? :lol: Good job Mike-I guess he fixed his motor problems???


----------



## rayhuang

I dunno-I am partial to this picture http://www.ab-charles.com/gallery2/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=2356&g2_serialNumber=1


----------



## bean's my hero

rayhuang said:


> YOu mean you guys didnt take each other out in turn till the slowest guy in the Main was leading like at the gate?????????????? :lol: Good job Mike-I guess he fixed his motor problems???


No they never let me get to the front of the pack. I was a bit disappointed  

Jim


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

No. Your motor didn't let you get the front of the pack. Too bad, too. You drove really well. The top four guys qualified less than 2 seconds apart!


----------



## EAMotorsports

rayhuang said:


> I dunno-I am partial to this picture http://www.ab-charles.com/gallery2/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=2356&g2_serialNumber=1


 LOL...Whos car is that? Thats great!!

EA


----------



## EAMotorsports

Goetz said:


> No. Your motor didn't let you get the front of the pack. Too bad, too. You drove really well. The top four guys qualified less than 2 seconds apart!


 Guess thats why I got a dirty email from Hermanski today....He seemed a little upset about some sort of lack of HP....Guess I know why now!! LOL

EA


----------



## Eric_O

EAMotorsports said:


> LOL...Whos car is that? Thats great!!
> 
> EA


Chris Young's from West Virginia.


----------



## bean's my hero

EAMotorsports said:


> Guess thats why I got a dirty email from Hermanski today....He seemed a little upset about some sort of lack of HP....Guess I know why now!! LOL
> 
> EA


Yes, this past weekend had something to do with it but I've known I needed the stuff for a while, I just can't hold out any longer for my free samples to arrive. They must have gotten lost in the mail or something.  

Jim


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Tom, Laura,

Your mother and I have been talking. We are both in agreement that some things need to change. Infact...


----------



## gerberstud06

whats up guys. I cant wait to run 1/12 this year. Im still wondering what car i should get

Tyler


----------



## bean's my hero

So you had enough of mod sedan going to move to mod 1/12th scale? You are a stud!

Jim


----------



## gerberstud06

i am a stud. what kind of car should i get? I dont want to run what my dad is running so when i beat him he cant say that i took his setup.
Tyler


----------



## bean's my hero

Get the new CRC car when it comes out. Or get the CRC T-force that is available now. 

Jim


----------



## gerberstud06

thats what my dad is running is the t-bar crc car. is the trinity blackwidow any good, or i saw a corally with a associated front end on it i was thinking about that to.
Tyler


----------



## rayhuang

CRC 3.2r! Its a good car for bumpy tracks and it seems to win the Champs most years in Stock and Masters.


----------



## bean's my hero

The corally would be cool with the associated from end on it. 

Jim


----------



## gerberstud06

I cant wait to see how much a corally car would be. I heard they were alot.
Tyler


----------



## Stealth_RT

With Corally 1/12th's, you have to watch that you might need to run Corally's oddball tires. If the new car has a Assoc. front end, you should be OK for front tires, but they might still be using their own Corally standard rear tires. If so, you'll have to keep your own stock of tires, as no local hobby shop is likely to have them. And you'll have to bring you're own tire truer to the track, as they take a special arbor. But, Corally 1/12th's are usually dialed! I ran the old, original graphite cars back in the mists of time, and they were always stuck to the track.


----------



## CrashTestDummy

gerberstud06 said:


> thats what my dad is running is the t-bar crc car. is the trinity blackwidow any good, or i saw a corally with a associated front end on it i was thinking about that to.
> Tyler


Jqason from BMI is getting ready to release a new 1/12th scale car prior to Vegas.......check it out with him


----------



## McSmooth

What is the race/practice schedule for the next couple of months?

The flyer I downloaded says:

Race: Aug 4, Aug 18, Sept 1

Practice: Aug 11, Aug 25, Sept 8

Is this still the case?

Thanks!


----------



## McSmooth

Let me ask a more immediate question....

Is it racing or practice this Friday?

Racing means I need to boogie on up to be there in time for qualifying.

Practice means I can take my sweet time.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Practice. We'll stay late if you want to run a little more. We usually do. 

Additionally, I am taking volunteers to help smooth out the wrinkles that are growing. We will probably have to relay most of the pieces, but the tape can stay down for now. Mike, Paul, Nitro, Ray (both), Zach, and myself did the perimeter pieces a few weeks back. I would like to add some new names on the list of helpers for the interior pieces.

Let me know.

Mike, the track is still OK for TCs, but barely. 

- Chris -


----------



## rayhuang

Yes-the track on occasion elicits comments much like this: "did you see that? was that me or did I hit a ripple" Followed by a comment like "What were you doing that far offline that you hit that ripple?"

Its been fun-The layout rocks!!


----------



## McSmooth

OK...that's good. May be a couple of us coming up to run. Would probably get there around 7ish.

Is the computer on to call out lap times? Can it be setup for 'pickup' races/5 minute timed runs?


----------



## rayhuang

McSmooth said:


> OK...that's good. May be a couple of us coming up to run. Would probably get there around 7ish.
> 
> Is the computer on to call out lap times? Can it be setup for 'pickup' races/5 minute timed runs?


Yes, yes and yes!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Cool. Now I can actually get excited to come out on Friday! The layout is killer. I almost want to go in and smooth out a few of the big obstacles, though. Argh.


----------



## David Usnik

Goetz said:


> Practice. We'll stay late if you want to run a little more. We usually do.
> 
> Additionally, I am taking volunteers to help smooth out the wrinkles that are growing. We will probably have to relay most of the pieces, but the tape can stay down for now. Mike, Paul, Nitro, Ray (both), Zach, and myself did the perimeter pieces a few weeks back. I would like to add some new names on the list of helpers for the interior pieces.
> 
> Let me know.
> 
> Mike, the track is still OK for TCs, but barely.
> 
> - Chris -


Chris - When are you looking to do this?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

I don't really want to do it at all, but I think I'll have to. I don't know Dave, you tell me what's good.


----------



## David Usnik

I have tomorrow night free. I'm out of town next week on business, but I could help the week after that. Unfortunately, I think it's going to take more people than just you and I to do it. Has Paul mentioned how close we are to getting the new carpet?


----------



## bean's my hero

I can be there to help out!

Jim


----------



## David Usnik

Jim's in. Chris?


----------



## whynot

will it be too bumpy for 12 scale this fri.


----------



## Mike Peterson

I'll be there if it's tommorow..........



Love the "club" atmosphere.......


----------



## Tempest2000

Mr. Goetz... we just got done taking the wrinkles out at our track its a real PAIN...

we found the best way is to actually iron them out... spray the wrinkle with water and then take a t-shirt or something thin and spray it till itspretty wet and take a reg. clothes iron... and iron it. The steam takes the wrinkles out pretty well. stretching it never helped.

good luck

Michael Skeen


----------



## Mike Peterson

Tempest2000 said:


> Mr. Goetz... we just got done taking the wrinkles out at our track its a real PAIN...
> 
> we found the best way is to actually iron them out... spray the wrinkle with water and then take a t-shirt or something thin and spray it till itspretty wet and take a reg. clothes iron... and iron it. The steam takes the wrinkles out pretty well. stretching it never helped.
> 
> good luck
> 
> Michael Skeen


This is interesting.....have you done this in the past and it holds up?


----------



## David Usnik

I'm bringing my iron!


----------



## David Usnik

How high should we set the heat on the iron?


----------



## EAMotorsports

Mike Peterson said:


> This is interesting.....have you done this in the past and it holds up?


 Yes he does it to our (his track) a couple times a year.....Seems to work very well....Its just very labor intensive.....not that I would know about that though!! Ive just seen the end results.

EA


----------



## rayhuang

David Usnik said:


> I'm bringing my iron!


That ought to go over well. Daves Wife "Honey, get over here-my slacks smell like Paragon  "

Dave back to wife "yeah, but they arent wrinkled anymore??"


----------



## Medved

ok, what time/day are we doing this?

dan


----------



## David Usnik

Tonight. I'll be there around 5:30. The iron thing might be worth trying. So if anyone else has one, bring it. Just don't let your wife find out. My wife made me promise her to buy a new one if we trash it. And not just any iron will do. She wants the replacement to be the "Cadillac" of irons.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

I can be there. I'll have to go home for some clothes, but I'll be there by 6 or so. Thanks.

Mike, 12th scale is out of the question, unless we get it all fixed up tonight. Keep your eyes open. Someone will inform everyone of the progress we made tonight.

The carpet fund is coming along.... but we aren't making enough to pay the bills. We won't have a place for the new carpet if we can't discover some funds for the next few months. It sucks to hear, but it's true. 

See you tonight.


----------



## CrashTestDummy

The carpet fund is coming along.... but we aren't making enough to pay the bills. We won't have a place for the new carpet if we can't discover some funds for the next few months. It sucks to hear, but it's true. 

See you tonight.[/QUOTE]

Chris how much more does it look like you need in the immediate future to keep things going?

jim


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Jim,

YGPMYMFSOB. :jest: 

- Chris -


----------



## Medved

sorry guys I cant be there tonight, helping Deb clean out her flooded basement

dan


----------



## Marty Mangione

So how did it go??? Can we race 12th scale at the gate again?? Marty TsB


----------



## bean's my hero

1/12th scalers-

Sorry things did not go as planned tonight. There are still many ripples in the track. Stay tuned for a BIG announcement tommorrow though!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EAMotorsports

bean's my hero said:


> 1/12th scalers-
> 
> Sorry things did not go as planned tonight. There are still many ripples in the track. Stay tuned for a BIG announcement tommorrow though!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 You finally going to admit you and Goetz share the wide aray of lotion's he has in his bathroom?

EA


----------



## bean's my hero

maybe........ I have to talk to you too!


----------



## EAMotorsports

bean's my hero said:


> maybe........ I have to talk to you too!


 Wow 3 way dude sandwich....Sounds scrumptious to me!! 

EA


----------



## whynot

Is there still a truer at the track that will cut 12 scale tires? I remember it being a pain in the butt to get a truer to hold the 12 scale tires to true them.correctly. I sold my hudy and am looking fo a nice truer that would be perfect for 12 scales that will have the adapters and whatever to true them without having to shim them to get them to hold. any ideas.
mike


----------



## TC Guy

> ....Sounds scrumptious to me!!


LOL...He said scrumptious!

What's the good word?


----------



## McSmooth

bean's my hero said:


> Stay tuned for a BIG announcement tommorrow though!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


New toupee?



-Bruce Popovich


----------



## bean's my hero

*Big News*

Alright guys the NEW CARPET has been ordered and will be delivered the middle of next week. Anyone who can donate to the NEW CARPET FUND, if possible we would greatly appreciate it if those funds could be donated a.s.a.p. Any and all donations to the NEW CARPET FUND is appreciated weather it be $20, $50, $100, $200 or more it is all needed and appreciated. We will more than like ly cancel next Friday's event and we will hold a work session instead. In fact I would just plan on that!

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Big thanks to Herrmannski, who came up with the remainder of the deposit for the carpet. I'm guessing that was in the neighborhood of $800 - $1000. Yes, any and all donations are going to be very appreciated. If you really want The Gate to be around, please show it! This is not limited to locals only. If you think The Gate is worth a couple of bucks to exist, please send those dollars to:

[email protected] (paul ciccarello) 

We have made the committment to a new carpet program, and it's already in the works. Donations will ensure that the money put up by these individuals will eventually be given back in some part.

See some of you tonight.

- Chris -


----------



## David Usnik

Think of the donations this way people: We all spend money on new batteries, tires, and motors for the start of the season. Think of the carpet as another item needed to start a fresh season. This is going to be sweet!:thumbsup:


----------



## EAMotorsports

Have you guys thought of having a Raffle up there or a season opener race for a warm up for Vegas? I'll send some raffle prizes if your interested in that....And Im sure a Vegas warmup would be a good pull...especially on new carpet!!

EA


----------



## whynot

Do we just send money through paypal to [email protected] (paul ciccarello) 

mike


----------



## Medved

Guys, sorry I havent been more help, just been so busy at work/flood. Pete called me and you can count on us to help out for carpit & warm-up race.

dan medved


----------



## MAD1

Chris PM


----------



## whynot

I have a couple of things forsale. I will put the money in the fund no problem. 

THANKS JIMMY!!!! am sure this will make it better for 12 scale with the new carpet.
cant wait

mike


----------



## bean's my hero

Alright Guys here we go, WORK NIGHT THIS TUESDAY EVENING! WE WILL BE THERE AT 5:30pm. There is a lot to do and we would only like to only miss one Friday event with this project. I think this is an obtainable goal as long as we have participation from YOU GUYS! So please if you can make it out on Tuesday evening August 8th it would be awesome and I think you may be real excited at the same time. In fact if you can make it please PM me or e-mail me and let me know. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Yup, Jimmy and I were in today, and we cleared the track. We may also have the carpet sold. So we need to get it rolled up and into the hall to make room for the new carpet (among other things). 

There will only be a few nights that will require 6-8 guys. Tuesday to pull it up, and whenever we lay the new stuff. The rest of the work can be done with fewer volunteers. So please, if you can make it for the important nights, come out. We will target 5:30 as a start time.

Many thanks.

- Chris -


----------



## rayhuang

Tuesday-I'll be there but a little late-sorry about that!! 

Mike-Everythng about new carpet is good for the Gate and especially 12th scale YAHOO!! Please you and Mikey come out Tuesday and I'll bring the rest of the parts and batteries for you.

Ray


----------



## rayhuang

Jimmy-I'll bring money for Rice and I too Tuesday.


----------



## Medved

What do we need to bring tuesday to work?

dan


----------



## bean's my hero

Things to Bring on Tuesday to Work:

A pair of work Gloves

A screw Gun

A headband

That should do it. It' just going to be A LOT of manual labor on Tuesday.


----------



## porkchopfan91

i cant drive so i cant do much of anything.
Tyler


----------



## David Usnik

I'm sorry guys, but I won't be able to help with the carpet. I'm in Chicago this week on business. I'll help out when I get back so we can race on the 18th.

Do what you can to get the Seam Master a.k.a. Jeff Morgan to help you. He's a legend with the carpet knife. If it will help, tell him I'll buy him a bottle of Crown Royal when I get back.


----------



## McSmooth

Thanks for having us and keeping the track open late on Friday night. We had a good time, and look forward to coming back on the 18th.

Good luck with the track 'resurfacing'.


----------



## TC Guy

Awesome news guys. Are you planning on sticking with Paragon on the new rug?
Congratulations to Paul on a great run this weekend at the GLC. That was a great race to watch.
See y'all soon.

Dan Y.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

TC Guy said:


> Are you planning on sticking with Paragon on the new rug?


Yes. So far. We are big fans of the Gripper when there are 250 cars on the rug. Paragon, however, provides way more grip in less than big race conditions. The new carpet itself is the redesigned variety that Frank used at Cleveland last year. It is said to be much more durable, but as those who ran on it know, it's much more resistant to traction! 

We'll see how things go.

Yeah. Great job to Paul and Aaron at the GLC.  2nd and 3rd behind Joel Johnson is something to be proud of.


----------



## nitrojeff

I was going to help, but not if I'll be known as seamman!?!


----------



## cepaw

Hey guys, thinking about the winter indoor season
thinking about running two classes - tc and bomber
thinking about getting a new car for tc, and using my pro 4 in bomber
so what's a good car ?
the hot bodies cyclone uses alot of my pro 4 parts
that would work out well, but its expensive
what about the xray?
I dont mind spending the money for a good car, I just dont want to over pay for a name on the car
Any thoughts?
Thanks 
Mike


----------



## CrashTestDummy

cepaw said:


> Hey guys, thinking about the winter indoor season
> thinking about running two classes - tc and bomber
> thinking about getting a new car for tc, and using my pro 4 in bomber
> so what's a good car ?
> the hot bodies cyclone uses alot of my pro 4 parts
> that would work out well, but its expensive
> what about the xray?
> I dont mind spending the money for a good car, I just dont want to over pay for a name on the car
> Any thoughts?
> Thanks
> Mike


Both the Corally and the X-ray are outstanding cars...probably the two best on the market.....cant go wrong in either way


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

CrashTestDummy said:


> Both the Corally and the X-ray are outstanding cars...probably the two best on the market.....cant go wrong in either way


This is a true statement. We also have a pretty fast Schmacher at our track.

The Corally is the most fragile, the Xray is the most durable. The Corally is also the most expensive. Then again, nobody has the Xray car setup any good here. 

The new Losi will be good as well, simply because we have Paul to keep it setup. But I think the three cars mentioned above are the most solid right out of the box. 

The Cyclone may be too flexible to work well, and nobody runs them inside. The Tamiya cars could also work, but again, nobody runs them.

- Chris -


----------



## Nexus

Seems the Gate'r hang in here more...

So what are the details for the Halloween Race now?

dates
classes....propolatic class or just foam?

Thanks.

Jake Ryan


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Jake,

I'm pretty certain we'll be running a stock rubber class at the Halloween race.


----------



## bean's my hero

WORK NIGHT TUESDAY EVENING at THE GATE! Starting at 5:30pm. 

Your help is appreciated!


Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Mike Peterson

what? where? when? Has anyone seen my pants?


----------



## bean's my hero

Mike Peterson said:


> what? where? when? Has anyone seen my pants?


Hmmm..... your pants? Yes, I've got them, you left them at my place on Sunday. Maybe we can meet at 21411 Southgate Park Blvd. at say 5:30pm tomorrow evening. Consider it a date! We will try and make it romantic and all that good stuff. 

Later,
Jim


----------



## Mike Peterson

wow....Im speachless.......


----------



## bean's my hero

Mike Peterson said:


> wow....Im speachless.......


I'm quite the charmer arn't I? :tongue:


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Who wants to touch it?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Plunderheist*

Also, I've had a few people ask me for a paypal address for donations. It is mine, at

[email protected]

I will make sure at least 50% of each donation makes it into the NORCAR account. Yeah!


----------



## McSmooth

Goetz said:


> I will make sure at least 50% of each donation makes it into the NORCAR account. Yeah!


Shoot, that's better than the United Way! Now you just need a TV commercial like the NFL has.

C-R-Y-S-A-N-T-H-E-M-U-M

Crysanthemum


----------



## rayhuang

I am so proud of our boys I could almost ....


----------



## EAMotorsports

rayhuang said:


> I am so proud of our boys I could almost ....
> 
> http://www.rctech.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=159026


 Great Job Aaron and Chicky.... Is it me or in that pic does it look like Aaron is trying to make sure he's in the same shot with Joel?:freak: LOL

EA


----------



## TC Guy

Link to pics from the GLC...I only got a few, my head was spinning a bit too much from the speed of these things. LOL.

http://www.ab-charles.com/gallery2/main.php?g2_view=core.ShowItem&g2_itemId=2380


----------



## Nexus

Huang Maung...

Hey if they run a rubber tire class for the Classic will you be entering? Also what kind of turnout do you think will run it?

I'm sure Kev and myself would be down for it.


----------



## rayhuang

Nexus said:


> Huang Maung...
> 
> Hey if they run a rubber tire class for the Classic will you be entering? Also what kind of turnout do you think will run it?
> 
> I'm sure Kev and myself would be down for it.


OHhhhh...Maybe!! 12th scale is the only for sure class for me!!


----------



## WALLSTREET

Ray dont you check your pm's dude !!!!!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Thank you to everyone who came out tonight. Our expectations for tonight's progress were far exceeded. 

Next up.... tomorrow.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Just in.... Tonight we received donations from the Medveds, Dave Usnik, Mike Wannett, and Langston Higglesworth, all the way from Chicago. 

Many, many thanks!

Nexus, no idea. It seems rubber is big everywhere but here. Your competition will not likely come from us.


----------



## bean's my hero

*Shizzle!*

WOW! is all I can say. Alot of work was accomplished at The Gate tonight. Thanks to Paul, Chris, Mike, Jeff Morgan, Dan Medved, Tito, Myself and Mike Blackstock! Well it's no secret anymore there is a subfloor at The Gate now! Yep it has already been laid. Next like Chris stated tomorrow night we will begin to lay the new carpet. The new carpet is going to be glued down so no more wrinkles! So if you have some spare time tomorrow night and want to lend a hand in carpet laying, feel free to come on out! We will be there at 5:30pm to begin! 

Thanks,
Jim

Also donations to help pay for the carpet and the subfloor are still being accepted. Anything you can give would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bean's my hero

Oh forgot one thing! Jeff Morgan is Amazing! :wave:


----------



## Mackin

Jeez JImmy I thought I was there too! How soon you forget.
chuck


----------



## Mackin

Jimmy , my putty is hurt! Props to NItro Jeff. I guess if I had been there I would have given you a check. Just playin.
chuck


----------



## bean's my hero

Dam it, Sorry Chuck. When I typing last night I knew I was going to forget someone. Thanks to Chuck Makin for comeing out last night too to lend a hand. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Yeah, I've learned not to make lists, unless everyone is covered.

It cannot be argued that Jeff Morgan is both huge, and amazing.


----------



## Mackin

I hope you know I'm just giving you a rough time. I'll do whatever I can to help out.

chuck


----------



## rayhuang

WALLSTREET said:


> Ray dont you check your pm's dude !!!!!!


Sorry-I have been obsessed with other things lately. I'll check the PM asap.

I am a BIG A-hole for not coming in last night-I am sorry and yes Jeff Morgan is awesome in bed.


----------



## rayhuang

HOly crap-I want to scream on top of a mountain somewhere!!! The GATE HAS A SUB FLOOR!!! Booyah!!!

I picked a bad day to quit sniffing Paragon.....


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

I'd like to announce it as well, but due to the creative design, I would like to make sure it works before doing this.

Remember, we are innovators.


----------



## David Usnik

bean's my hero said:


> WOW! is all I can say. Alot of work was accomplished at The Gate tonight. Thanks to Paul, Chris, Mike, Jeff Morgan, Dan Medved, Tito, Myself and Mike Blackstock! Well it's no secret anymore there is a subfloor at The Gate now! Yep it has already been laid. Next like Chris stated tomorrow night we will begin to lay the new carpet. The new carpet is going to be glued down so no more wrinkles! So if you have some spare time tomorrow night and want to lend a hand in carpet laying, feel free to come on out! We will be there at 5:30pm to begin!
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim
> 
> Also donations to help pay for the carpet and the subfloor are still being accepted. Anything you can give would be greatly appreciated.


WOW! That's amazing. How did the sub-floor come about? We've always discussed it and have shied away from it because of the humidity problem. Either way, this season is going to rock! It's good to see the level of help that the Gate has received for this project.

Over and out from Chicago.


----------



## rayhuang

David Usnik said:


> WOW! That's amazing. How did the sub-floor come about? We've always discussed it and have shied away from it because of the humidity problem. Either way, this season is going to rock! It's good to see the level of help that the Gate has received for this project.
> 
> Over and out from Chicago.


bring me back a hot dog from Nathans!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

There are a couple of key factors working for us here. They are (in no particular order):

- Jimmy has basically bought this entire project, hoping it will come back after the Halloween Race.
- My sweet-ass creative engineering skillz (subject to additional opinions)
- Paul's eternal lust for the perfect racing surface
- New blood, sweat, and tears from the Hobbytown crew (Yes, they have formed a band that will play 70's musing durring our weekly racing)
- Healthy donations from loyal Gate racers (we are up to $810 so far - only $ 2600 more to go!)
- And a basic hatred for having to relay the carpet twice a year.

The Gate will be a little different this year. As it has been every year. Constantly evolving to suit racers of every nationality. What? Well, it sounds greatly profound. 

And with the assumption that our new surface is ready in a week or two, we'll be warming up for Vegas Sepetember 9, 10 on the new rug. That's two weeks out from Vegas, nobody should be packed up just yet. 

- Chris -


----------



## nitrojeff

rayhuang said:


> Sorry-I have been obsessed with other things lately. I'll check the PM asap.
> 
> I am a BIG A-hole for not coming in last night-I am sorry and yes Jeff Morgan is awesome in bed.


 first I was seamman, now I'm a fortune cookie?


----------



## rayhuang

Jeff-Wanna try my eggroll?

OH-Can you say 12th scale Mod????


----------



## David Usnik

rayhuang said:


> bring me back a hot dog from Nathans!!


Not even Nathan's hot dogs are worth the horrible Chicago area traffic!


----------



## Mackin

Dave, I was up there a couple of weeks ago and the traffic really sucks. I won't complain about Cleveland again.
Ray, you can get Nathans dogs at Giant Eagle, it's a lot closer.

chuck


----------



## Medved

Chuck, how ya feel today?

dan


----------



## nitrojeff

rayhuang said:


> Jeff-Wanna try my eggroll?
> 
> OH-Can you say 12th scale Mod????


 NO, but thanks for askin'


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Goetz said:


> Who wants to touch it?


Well?


----------



## TSBPinball

Sorry I have not been able to make it out the past couple of days, things have been really crazy at work. Good news however, 95 percent chance I will be coming out with an air compressor Friday night. Pinball


----------



## bean's my hero

Alright guys here we go: We are a rollin! Carpet is layed out relaxing overnight. We will start to glue it down tomorrow evening starting at 5:30pm. 
So work night Thursday at 5:30pm at The Gate! Our goal will be to get most, if not all of the carpet layed/glued down. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## HookupsXXX4

Hey guys,

Just wanted to pop in and say that I think it is great that you guys got some new fur to lay down. I am looking forward to returning to the GATE for the Classic and the Champs warm up. You guys have some of the top drivers around, and I can't wait to try my skills against the best in Northeast Ohio, GOOD JOB guys, I hope that the GATE will live for a long time.

BIG props to Jim of getting the "fur"!

See you guys soon,
Jerry
_____________________________
New World Hobbies-nwh.vstore.ca
Axiom Motors-axiommotors.com
MAXAMPS.COM
K of K


----------



## bean's my hero

Jerry,

Yes this year is going to be good, The track will be 1/12th scale friendly once again hopefully. I know you got a TC also so come on out! It will be fun starting near the end of August I beleive. 

Jim


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

I stopped in last night around 9:30. The carpet looks great. I see that it did not come off the rolls perfectly. I'll see you all tomorrow night.

- Ruth Hemingway -


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

More donations coming in. Thanks to Eric Chambers and Bill Aholt! 

Keep it up. 

See some of you tonight.


----------



## losidude44857

I smell a nutclamp


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Awesome.


----------



## rayhuang

losidude44857 said:


> I smell a nutclamp


 YOu like the smell of my nutclamp!!! Smells like teriyaki!!


----------



## cepaw

OK guys, I've decided to get a xray
do I want the t2 or wait for the t2r ?
where is a good place to buy one ?
On-line or in store
thanks for any input
Mike

I'm going to try and make it out to help tonight


----------



## Brian Rice

cepaw said:


> OK guys, I've decided to get a xray
> do I want the t2 or wait for the t2r ?
> where is a good place to buy one ?
> On-line or in store
> thanks for any input
> Mike
> 
> I'm going to try and make it out to help tonight


Get the T2, the T2R will not work well on high bite carpet...


----------



## RacewayJohn

*www.ab-charles.com*



cepaw said:


> OK guys, I've decided to get a xray
> do I want the t2 or wait for the t2r ?
> where is a good place to buy one ?
> On-line or in store
> thanks for any input
> Mike
> 
> I'm going to try and make it out to help tonight


cepaw, I believe that A.B. Charles Hobby Shop in Pittsburgh has a T2 in stock right now. Call 412-561-3068 tomorrow during regular hours and ask for Jim. He'll take care of you. You can even pick it up HERE on Sunday and watch a few of them run.............. :wave: John @ The Raceway, Beaver


----------



## bigbadstu

Hobbytown in Strongsville is an X-Ray dealer, as well. But we don't keep them in stock, we'd have to order one in for you.

Beats driving to Pittsburgh, though.


----------



## Stealth_RT

Just finished skimming thru a long thread on that 'other' forum about Novak's new 'stock equivalent' 13.5T brushless motor setup. Got me to thinking about the future of racing in this area. We need to start thinking about when/if we are gonna start promoting brushless racing, either as separate classes (unlikely to have enough people, with the turnouts in the last year or two) or be allowed to run BL in stock/19T/Mod along with brushed motors. We need to not be looking at just 'how fast can we go with BL', but 'how can we make racing CHEAPER for everyone'. I realize that BL technology is still being developed, and this coming season is too close to really make any major decisions now. But, we need to start thinking of NEXT season. I personally would LOVE to run nothing but BL. I dont have the time nor the desire to spend as much time at home messing with brushed motors as I do at the track racing. I don't have a sponsorship to give me cheap/free motors, springs, and most of all brushes. Only a small handful of regulars at the Gate DO have the time and sponsorship to get stock motors running fast enough to compete at the top levels. A BL 'stock' motor that runs just as fast as the hot tuned stock brushed motors would be a godsend for the majority of racers. I would already be planning on running BL in Mod for the Champs, but again, lack of money, or sponsorships for tires, bodies, and parts, makes running any mod class not an option for me, and alot of people. 

So, we are on the cusp of a revolution in motor technology. Are we going to ride the wave, or be left behind? Opions welcome!


----------



## bill941

Well here's my take on BL.I don't know how much of it you will ever see on the national level do to handout motors unless of course roar changes the rules on that.I know at the Indoor champs you won't really see it in any other class then mod in the next few years.So point in all this is it's alot of money for a "new" racer to shell out and not be able to use it on a national level.Now on the flip side of that do I have a problem running with them no not at all.You can put them in any class for all I care as long it's the right BL for that class.Do I think they are a good thing for R/C yes and no it really depends on how much they will be down the road as it stand right now I think the price makes some people walk away from it mainly becuase they don't want to spend that kind of money even if it does last a long time.Final point is part of racing of any type of car real or otherwise is all about motor tuning taking that part away from it kind of makes good and bad.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Stealth_RT said:


> Are we going to ride the wave, or be left behind?


I am all for moving ahead. As long as it's at the same speed as the majority. BL stock seems a little weird. Perhaps brushed stock becomes the novice? I don't know. Infact, I know very little about the BL motor platforms out there. I think a big factor is in how many people want to be running mod. I think guys like myself, Jimmy, Wise, Huang, and Rice should be running some modified this year. I've got $200 in mod arms sitting under my pits, ready to go. I just need a nice streak between the big races to get into it.

We'll see. But let it be known that we are not against change or moving forward. In that vein, we are likely to have a Novice Stock Rubber class at the Halloween race. It will be comprised mostly of out of towners, but hopefully it will be 4-5 heats or so. I don't know. Maybe wishful thinking.

- Clyde Howe -


----------



## TC Guy

As someone whom has been testing for over a month with the BL 4300 in oval prepping for the Nat's, I can tell you there's nothing stock about the 4300. 
These 4300's are almost as fast as 19 turn. On the 156' run-line track that we've been testing on, lap times at the ARCOR Regionals for 27 turn stock were 4.2 to 4.3, lap-times for the 19 turn (pro-drivers) were 3.7's at the beginning, ending with 3.8's and 3.9's. We're already turning consistant 3.9's and 4.0's with the BL 4300's and we're not even close to getting the chassis right. Guys in Cincinnati are turning 3.6's and 3.7's on a 160' run-line.
Moral of this story:
You can't put the 4300's with 27 turn stock. The only 2 that could be combined are the Modified classes.


----------



## cepaw

Hey Guys
Has anyone heard or used FAST TIRES
rc mart has them they come in 35, 37, 40, 42, 45
28mm front 30mm rear
what hardness would be good at The Gate ?
Thanks 
Mike
PS no more jumping jacks on the track please...


----------



## bean's my hero

Mike,

Those are for nitro racing.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

cepaw said:


> Hey Guys
> no more jumping jacks on the track please...


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Man, I meant to say thanks to everyone again. I am really glad we made some friends with the HobbyTown gang. Mike, Jeff, Pinball, thanks a ton.

Mike, because they are for gas racing, they are made of a different chemical compound, and it doesn't grip as well (shore for shore) or react as well to our additives.


----------



## rayhuang

Eric-my buddy-I have extensive experience with the Brushless 4300 and it will need to run with 19t or like you are suggesting, if enough guys buy them, it could be its own class.

The problem right now is that you can still explode the rotors, have shorts, overheat them even with the temp cut-offs on the stock motor. It all comes down to speed again. if I gear mine to 1.25 and its so fast and makes time once and no one can touch it, everyone else will gear them to 1.25 and then were all thermaling and the unlucky ones will be sending a stinking lump of alum back to Charlie!!!

Putting in gearing and rollout restrictions wont work (no one to tech it).

My point being that brushless in mod makes perfect sense. brushless against 19t is doable, but not free from serious problems and brushless in stock-not with the motors we have now.

Again-all for brushless in mod, 19t and stock have some issues.

Ray
p.s. I have a GTB with a 5.5 motor.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Yeah, Ray, after watching the BL class at the Novak, it was clear that there is a long way to go yet. But when they are embraced by the masses, we'll be right there.


----------



## Robertw321

Goetz said:


> But when they are embraced by the masses, we'll be right there.


Nothing becomes embraced by the masses unless the enlightened lead the way:thumbsup:


----------



## bigbadstu

Well, I'm embracing the hell out of it. I'm in love with my Mamba Max. And Novak will soon release a "stock" brushless, for guys like me who are too lazy to cut a comm after every run.

The downside to the Mamba Max, it won't run on 4 cells, so I'll be an obstacle in 12th Stock again with my brushed motor.

Frankly, for a 12th scale, the 4300 is way too much motor. A 400 or even a 300 size brushless would motor one of those around quite nicely. My Mamba 1/18 experiment proved that. With less weight, the car handles much better, too. And I pulled five minutes out of some knackered 900mAH cells.

I'm eyeballing one of those new Cyclon 5000KV outrunners, too.


----------



## Eric.o

an outrunner on a car?!?!?!? how would that work?  
you know what an outrunner is right? what you need is a inrunner.the mamba maxx and all other rc/car bl motors are inrunners.
if you do mean an outrunner that would be pretty kool


----------



## bigbadstu

I've been using low-KV outrunners in my rock crawlers for more than a year. Insane torque, they weigh nothing, and the runtime would blow your mind. How's a half hour sound? From an 1100 pack? Of course you're only going 3 mph, but it's vertically. A 2oz motor will power a 7-pound truck with no trouble at all. Doesn't even get warm.

The new higher KV outrunners would have the same stupid torque and efficiency, but with speed as well.


----------



## Medved

*Track*

Well....hows it lookin?

dan medved


----------



## Mackin

Sorry I didn' get back out to help. I can't wait to race on the new carpet!
chuck


----------



## Eric.o

bigbadstu said:


> I've been using low-KV outrunners in my rock crawlers for more than a year. Insane torque, they weigh nothing, and the runtime would blow your mind. How's a half hour sound? From an 1100 pack? Of course you're only going 3 mph, but it's vertically. A 2oz motor will power a 7-pound truck with no trouble at all. Doesn't even get warm.
> 
> The new higher KV outrunners would have the same stupid torque and efficiency, but with speed as well.


how do you get that to work?? 
shows how much i know about bl :freak:


----------



## bigbadstu

http://www.rccrawler.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11122

All will be revealed...pack a lunch, it's 21 pages long.


----------



## Medved

*Track*

When we working at the track again? Should have some spair time this week.

dan medved


----------



## cepaw

Hey guys,
I just bought an xray t2, and I'm ordering spare parts- other than arms, c-hubs and pivit blocks, is there anything that breaks all the time on this car ?
also 48 pitch gears
what pinion gear range should I have ?
thanks
Mike


----------



## rayhuang

cepaw said:


> Hey guys,
> I just bought an xray t2, and I'm ordering spare parts- other than arms, c-hubs and pivit blocks, is there anything that breaks all the time on this car ?
> also 48 pitch gears
> what pinion gear range should I have ?
> thanks
> Mike


YOu pretty much got it there! You will run the inside hole on your rear hubs, put a grub screw in the outside hole or you'll have nothing but problems with destroyiing rear hubs. I would recommend Team Tamale aluminum rear hubs or just have a lot of plastic rear hubs around.

Of course get a Parma or PDub front bumper for the car as well.

Ray


----------



## cepaw

thanks Ray
what range of pinion gears should I have ?
they make 15-34 and I know I wont need all of them
On my pro 4 (64 pitch) I use 31-36
any thoughts ...
thanks 
Mike


----------



## rayhuang

Mike-I dont know. Let me make some calculations-whats the internal ratio of that car-I forgot already. also-what size tires do you expect to run 2.15" or 2.40"s or all of them??


----------



## rayhuang

Did some quick calculations, 18-22 pinions will give you about 0.89 to 1.09" rollouts, assuming 2.25" tires. That should be good for stock. if anything, I'd buy a 23 and 24 just in case, but I dont think you'll need anything lower for the Gate than a 18.


----------



## losiman2

ray you got pm.....lmk


----------



## McSmooth

What's the latest outlook for the carpet/new layout being down by Friday?

Just looking into the possibility of making aother trip up. Thanks!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Our rollout for stock sedan varies between .95 and 1.20, depending on motor and layout. 

With an 80T spur,

and big tires (2.40), you'll need around a 17 to hit .95
and small tires (2.15), you need around a 24 to hit 1.20

These are the two extremes. 

So use those as your endpoints. Note that most of us use 64P, so you may be struggling to find a pinion to borrow if you lose one. Just something to think about.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Smooth,

Not good. Maybe the next.


----------



## cepaw

Hey Chris
the xray comes with 48 pitch spur gear
should I change to 64 ?
I have 64 pitch pinions for my hpi pro 4 already
thanks
Mike


----------



## chicky03

McSmooth said:


> What's the latest outlook for the carpet/new layout being down by Friday?
> 
> Just looking into the possibility of making aother trip up. Thanks!


We will know more tomorrow. We will post wednesday to let you know.

Paul


----------



## chicky03

Hey Guys,

We are having another work night tomorrow/tuesday. I will be there by 5:30 pm. 

Hope you can make it!!

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## CrashTestDummy

Chris we are only to happy to again be a part of the Gates racing events and look forward to being there for the classic as we discussed at Beaver....It was great to see you and Wise and Hermann on sunday altho would have enjoyed seeing chicky as well.....see you all soon

jim


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

cepaw said:


> Hey Chris
> the xray comes with 48 pitch spur gear
> should I change to 64 ?
> I have 64 pitch pinions for my hpi pro 4 already
> thanks
> Mike


i would say yes. for our application the 64p are strong enough, and they allow you move in .03 steps for rollout, instead of .04, basically. the 48p are more forgiving with respect to mesh, though. i would run either, but it seems 64p are more popular indoors by about 10:1. and since you have them, that makes it more logical to buy one spur, than 8 or 10 pinions!


----------



## cepaw

Thanks Chris
see you at the track soon...
Mike


----------



## bean's my hero

Work Night Tuesday Night begining at 5:30pm! Hope you can make it!

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Medved

might not get there tonight, but i"ll try.

dan


----------



## rayhuang

Has anyone taken any pics of the work so far? I finally got my car back from the dealership (6-days or 8 if you count the weekend) so I'll try and come in and snap some pics. Let me know when you want them released to the world.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

It's nothing worth looking at.... yet.


----------



## losiman2

all the blood sweat and beers is gota be worth a look....


----------



## rayhuang

crap-wont make it in to see the subfloor again......maybe tomorrow.....

Does anyone care-I didnt think so 

Ray


----------



## HookupsXXX4

Any dates for the Classic set? I was just wondering so I can turn in the dates for work. Looking forward to the Classic, it will be my first one.

I am putting together my CRC 3.2, any hop-ups I should know about? Looking forward to running it at the GATE.

I can't wait to get on some new carpet and run the GATE again.

Is Hobbytown running again on Fridays this year?

Jerry
_____________________________
New World Hobbies-nwh.vstore.ca
Axiom Motors-axiommotors.com
MAXAMPS.COM
K of K


----------



## chicky03

The dates for the classic will be Oct 27, 28, 29.

The carpet should be done friday. I am not positive but I think we will do a wednesday and friday practice next week, but for sure Friday.

We have not scheduled anything with hobbytown but I know both parties are interested so we just have to work out a schedule.

Hope to see you guys there.

Paul


----------



## rayhuang

HookupsXXX4 said:


> Any dates for the Classic set? I was just wondering so I can turn in the dates for work. Looking forward to the Classic, it will be my first one.
> 
> I am putting together my CRC 3.2, any hop-ups I should know about? Looking forward to running it at the GATE.
> 
> I can't wait to get on some new carpet and run the GATE again.
> 
> Is Hobbytown running again on Fridays this year?
> 
> Jerry
> 
> 
> _____________________________
> New World Hobbies-nwh.vstore.ca
> Axiom Motors-axiommotors.com
> MAXAMPS.COM
> K of K


CRC ABP chassis
CRC Dura shock
CRC Low Roll center kit

Others to make life easier

IRS Ride height adjusters
IRS lowered front arms


----------



## HookupsXXX4

Thanks you guys for the info.

I can't wait to get up there and drive against the best.

Jerry
_____________________________
New World Hobbies-nwh.vstore.ca
Axiom Motors-axiommotors.com
MAXAMPS.COM
K of K


----------



## CrashTestDummy

Chris let me know if you have any problems with getting class sponsors for the Classic......might be able to help out more

jim


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Jim, I think your generosity awesome. Hahaha. We appreciate your help. I am hoping we can fill the other classes. Oh yeah, STOCK SEDAN is taken! Thanks Jim. 

- Chris -


----------



## chicky03

*Work Night*

Hey guys,

The track is looking pretty awesome!!!!

If any of you can make it out tomorrow/friday night it would be great. We plan on finishing the carpet tomorrow and doing a layout monday.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## DaWrench

Hi guys,

just stopping in to see how things are going. sounds like your track is coming along very well. 
Chris:

Mini says Hi.....and is looking forword to racing with soon. 

Paul:

Hi,

how are things going???? I see you have new products out at Parma. the "M" body looks ineresting. and you have a PM.

Ray:

Hi,

thanks for the help on my new toy..... now if I could only keep Mini away from it..... something about all that blue stuff.......

Well thanks for your time

Tim XLB


----------



## CrashTestDummy

Goetz said:


> Jim, I think your generosity awesome. Hahaha. We appreciate your help. I am hoping we can fill the other classes. Oh yeah, STOCK SEDAN is taken! Thanks Jim.
> 
> - Chris -



Chris you have a PM!!


----------



## David Usnik

chicky03 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> The track is looking pretty awesome!!!!
> 
> If any of you can make it out tomorrow/friday night it would be great. We plan on finishing the carpet tomorrow and doing a layout monday.
> 
> Thanks,
> Paul


I'm going to try like hell to get out there tonight to help you guys.


----------



## bean's my hero

Dave if you come out tonight you may want to wear something your not woried about getting carpet glue on. It is bound to happen so just a fair warning. 

Jim


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Or nothing at all.


----------



## H-Rob

Goetz said:


> Or nothing at all.


What time should I be there? 

:devil:
:roll:


----------



## chicky03

I'll be there between 5-5:30.

Paul


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Jumping jacks, anyone?


----------



## Mike Peterson

im in after I goto the doctor to look at seaballs child......
that happens to be in my wife.......weird.....


----------



## CrashTestDummy

14th and 15th of Oct will be the Gary Pickrell Memorial race weekend to be held at both Steelcity Hobbies (oval and t/c) on saturday
Beaver raceway (touring) on Sunday
all proceeds to benefit Garys widow.....raffle prizes at both races


----------



## Impdog

just wondering what batteries will be legal for the classic and indoor champs if anyone knows? thanks LMN


----------



## bean's my hero

Impdog said:


> just wondering what batteries will be legal for the classic and indoor champs if anyone knows? thanks LMN


Any battery up to 4300's will be legal at both events. 

Jim


----------



## bean's my hero

Alright guys we have one more night of work. Monday Night will be the final work night begining at 5:30pm. A track layout will go down, and the entire facility will get a once over to prepare it for the upcomeing season. We will be open on Wednesday for racing if everything gets done that needs to get done. So if you can make it out Monday night please do. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Medved

*monday*

What kind of stuff should people bring to the track monday night? do we need cleaning stuff, screw guns?

dan


----------



## bean's my hero

Yes Dan and everyone, cleaning stuff is a good idea. Clean-up will probably be the majority of the work. If you have a corless drill or screw gun bring it too. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## bean's my hero

Everybody say goodbye to our old carpet.


----------



## rayhuang

Would someone come and get me MOnday. It seems my car has forgotten how to drive to the Gate!! Also-if anyone wishes to rewire my speedo and install it that would be good to. ohh-also put some batteries in my radio-I think I forgot how to do that too.

Ray


----------



## bean's my hero

Alright guys we have one more night of work. Monday Night will be the final work night begining at 5:30pm. A track layout will go down, and the entire facility will get a once over to prepare it for the upcomeing season. We will be open on Wednesday for racing if everything gets done that needs to get done. So if you can make it out Monday night please do. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## David Usnik

I will be there tonight with my rubber gloves and cordless drill. 

Will Wednesday be a race night or practice night? I haven't driven my car since the Finale. So if it's a race night, I might have to be put into the novice class.


----------



## chicky03

Wedensday and friday are practice nights. 


Paul


----------



## EAMotorsports

So are any of you guys coming to WOH's this weekend? With only 1 heat Satruday and 3 on Sunday I am sure you all could just show up on Sunday and dominate the event (and then choak in the main as usual ala Goetz/Herrman!!)...LOL 

EA


----------



## Monti007

EAMotorsports said:


> So are any of you guys coming to WOH's this weekend? With only 1 heat Satruday and 3 on Sunday I am sure you all could just show up on Sunday and dominate the event (and then choak in the main as usual ala Goetz/Herrman!!)...LOL
> 
> EA


I think that they are scared of us Oval guys!

-Monti-


----------



## rayhuang

Hey EA & Monti-you guys got my e-mail so you know my situation!! Too lazy and too unmotivated!!

BTW-the layout is down, the track looks like a million bucks!! Its ready to run on!!

Ray


----------



## bean's my hero

Alright guys here is a few pics of the new layout with the NEW CARPET and the NEW SUBFLOOR! We will be open on Wednesday evening from 5:00pm till 10:00pm and will be open again on Friday from 5:00pm till 10:00pm. It will be open practice both nights unless the majority decide they want to run a few heat races. We are game for anything. 

See you all on Wednesday and Friday!

BTW: Donations are still being accepted and are greatly appreciated to help pay for the New Carpet and the Subfloor. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Marty Mangione

WOW can`t wait to get there Wed. The track looks AWESOME just hope i do the 12th justice. Marty.


----------



## Marty Mangione

Hay lets race friday.Anyone else runnin 12th???


----------



## rayhuang

Everyone check and make sure your 12th scales are at 3mm and your touring cars at least 4mm ride height and _NO loose screws_ on your chassis or Jimmy's heart will stop beating and then his head might explode!! A few other peoples as well!!

A few of you have loose screws somewhere else-and thats ok!!


----------



## rayhuang

Marty Mangione said:


> Hay lets race friday.Anyone else runnin 12th???


I'll be there to run 12th scale. I am cool with racing, but practicing is my first choice.


----------



## rayhuang

Also-(boy am i full of hot air today),to the Hobbytown guys, there will be a Stock motor rubber tire class at the Halloween Classic this year!!! So when your Hobbytown USA season is over-by all means, bring those rubber tires indoors. Just slap paragon on the tires for 30 minutes and run. Your set-ups may not change much at all to work!!!


----------



## TC Guy

Man....You guys have a nice lookin' rug....LOL. Seriously, great job guys. Can't wait to make it back up there.


----------



## EAGLERACER

rayhuang said:


> Also-(boy am i full of hot air today),to the Hobbytown guys, there will be a Stock motor rubber tire class at the Halloween Classic this year!!! So when your Hobbytown USA season is over-by all means, bring those rubber tires indoors. Just slap paragon on the tires for 30 minutes and run. Your set-ups may not change much at all to work!!!


Ray

Do you realy want us to bring our tires from the outdoors in on your new rug
I dont thing so . We should atleast slap on some new rubber so there is no chance of stones

don


----------



## rayhuang

EAGLERACER said:


> Ray
> 
> Do you realy want us to bring our tires from the outdoors in on your new rug
> I dont thing so . We should atleast slap on some new rubber so there is no chance of stones
> 
> don


Good point, but if your on RP-30's or CS-27's, it should be real easy to check for stones. NO TREADED TIRES OF ANY KIND!!!


----------



## Nexus

Is it going to be open tire or TakeOff CS27 and/or RP30s only?

Vegas IIC is running RP30s but a lot of local scenes use CS27s only...so allowing both would be nice.


----------



## rayhuang

Nexus said:


> Is it going to be open tire or TakeOff CS27 and/or RP30s only?
> 
> Vegas IIC is running RP30s but a lot of local scenes use CS27s only...so allowing both would be nice.


Wouldnt that cause some to have to buy both types in enough quantity for the whole weekend? If it were up to you-which of the two would you pick?

I persoanlly would run the same set of tires from Friday to Sunday and then the rest of the year....


----------



## Mike Peterson

you guy's forgot the chicane onto the straight like the layout from last year.........come on fellas!!!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Shut your mouth.


----------



## TangTester

Hey guys.

Are you going to be spraying anything on the carpet?


----------



## chicky03

TangTester said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Are you going to be spraying anything on the carpet?


I don't think we need to. I ran one battery pack with a mod 1/12 last night when we got the track done and let me say that this is the best traction with out spraying the track ever. With in 8 minutes there was a nice line in the carpet showing up. Pretty amazing I think. We also don't want to chance messing up the subfloor with chemicals. My car was hooked up instantly better with the new carpet than it ever was on a fresh layout with the old stuff even when we sprayed it.

The floor is also WAY flatter then it used to be.

Hope you guys can make it out. I think you will be impressed also.

Paul


----------



## nitrojeff

Is anyone interested in a Spectrum DX3 transmitter before I put it on flea-bay?


----------



## McSmooth

So is it practice _this_ Friday (Aug 25) and racing _next_ Friday (Sept 1)??


----------



## chicky03

McSmooth said:


> So is it practice _this_ Friday (Aug 25) and racing _next_ Friday (Sept 1)??


Practice for sure this friday. Next friday should be a race but we never discussed it yet.

Paul


----------



## rayhuang

Hey Mike Wannett, I should be stoppping in or maybe practicing tonight. I have your IRS ride height adjusters with me. E-mail or post here if your coming!!


----------



## Mike Pavlick

do you guys still have the public tire truer setup in the back room, thinking about practicing tonight


----------



## rayhuang

Mike Pavlick said:


> do you guys still have the public tire truer setup in the back room, thinking about practicing tonight


yes-two of them-unless someone stole mine while I was gone :lol:


----------



## rayhuang

*10 guys at the Gate tonight-we had a black groove!!* 

I swear the Vegas warm-up sept 9-10th, Halloween Classic and Champs warm-up and race will be events to remember!!

This new track is the FREAKIN BOMB!!! Doesnt hurt both my cars felt dialed on it tonight!!!

Ray


----------



## Marty Mangione

HOW RIGHT YOU ARE RAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The track at the Gate is nothing short of AWESOME. Flat, smooth and brand new.Team short Bus will be out Racing the 12th again. Lets get something going. Nothin like a little race rivalry. Anyone,, Anyone,,


----------



## Marty Mangione

Nitro PM


----------



## rayhuang

Hey locals-I got a nice Xray FK05 with 3mm stock and BMI chassis kit for sale. E-mail me for prices and pics. I'll be posting it up on rctech later today as well.

Thanks,
Ray
[email protected]


----------



## losiman2

hey guys whats the practice nights now is there anything on the weekends yet second shift sucks  good news is i'll be on third in about a month so i can start making it on some weeknights..... :thumbsup:


----------



## losiman2

hey ray you get my pm.....


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

We'll be on weekends in about two weeks. 3rd shift might be rough when we go back to sundays.


----------



## losiman2

na i dont have to be there till midnight sun thru thurs....i think ill be ok. isnt sun race over at like 6 or 7.....cant wait to see the new track pics look awsome...


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Yeah, we're usually out by 5 or 6.

- C -


----------



## cepaw

Ok, I have built my xray t2, I have it on the set up board, and I have to say, WOW I hope this car drives like it looks. Then I hope I can drive it... Cant wait to get out there and run it.
Mike


----------



## rayhuang

cepaw said:


> Ok, I have built my xray t2, I have it on the set up board, and I have to say, WOW I hope this car drives like it looks. Then I hope I can drive it... Cant wait to get out there and run it.
> Mike


How about Friday?? I had one and I think I can help you a bit with set-up.

Ray


----------



## cepaw

thanks Ray, I wish I could, but I cant make it this friday, but I'll take your help another time.
Mike


----------



## rayhuang

cepaw said:


> thanks Ray, I wish I could, but I cant make it this friday, but I'll take your help another time.
> Mike


No problem!! Anytime.


----------



## HookupsXXX4

Anyone have Mr.Bill's e-mail?


----------



## Micro_Racer

I know a lot of you have a BRP 1/18th scale car somewhere in your R/C stuff. Time to dust it off, and join us for the FUN!

September 16th will be the last race EVER at the BRP World Headquarters!

Everyone in the Ohio area has a Bud story, come out to the last race, have a free lunch, reminisce about the "good OLD times", and most of all RACE THE 1/18th BRP CAR! :thumbsup:


----------



## partyplatedave

hey gate guys......when do you guys think the carpet will be finished or is it finished


----------



## cepaw

Hey David, The Gate is ready NOW, come out and run the Halloween race...
Mike


----------



## BudBartos

I know a lot of you have a BRP 1/18th scale car somewhere in your R/C stuff. Time to dust it off, and join us for the FUN!

September 16th will be the last race EVER at the BRP World Headquarters!

Everyone in the Ohio area has a Bud story, come out to the last race, have a free lunch, reminisce about the "good OLD times", and most of all RACE THE 1/18th BRP CAR! :thumbsup: Yes due to the fact that I have sold the building !!!! BRP will still be there :thumbsup: Time to move to a more conveinent location :freak:


----------



## tcian

Does anyone know a set up for a fk05 at the gate i just picked it up and do you guys know any websites that have parts :wave:


----------



## rayhuang

tcian said:


> Does anyone know a set up for a fk05 at the gate i just picked it up and do you guys know any websites that have parts :wave:


Brian Rice had a good set-up-maybe he'll post it here if he remembers what ti was. Also Zach has his working petty well. Come to the track with the car on a practice night and ask around-you'll get plenty f help.

Three places to get Xray parts that i trust and recommend:

- order from Hobbytown Strongsville
- www.ashfordhobby.com
- www.abcharles.com

Good luck,
Ray


----------



## nitrojeff

Ray PM


----------



## partyplatedave

well wont the hobbytown races start before the haloween race starts


----------



## partyplatedave

hey goetz, are 4200 allowed in the haloween race????????


----------



## bean's my hero

Yes Dave 4200's will be legal.


Jim


----------



## losiman2

ray you pm is full thanks for the link ill order a set you wouldnt happen to have a set of those lowered pods for the 12l3 you wanna sell do ya...thanks agian lmk bout the pods...


----------



## rayhuang

losiman2 said:


> ray you pm is full thanks for the link ill order a set you wouldnt happen to have a set of those lowered pods for the 12l3 you wanna sell do ya...thanks agian lmk bout the pods...



Yes I do!! Do you want silver or blue? Both brand new!! Thanks for asking!! I can mail them to you. INstead of PM-e-mail me at [email protected]

Ray


----------



## nitrojeff

Hey Ray 04 OK. Let me know.


----------



## tcian

where is the entrey form for the classic


----------



## losiman2

ray ygm.....thanks.


----------



## bean's my hero

tcian said:


> where is the entrey form for the classic


2006 Halloween Classic Entry form! Ask and you shall receive!

http://www.rctech.net/forum/attachm...chmentid=163822


----------



## David Usnik

All right dudes. According to NORCAR's website, our first club race is this Sunday. Who's ready? Who is not? I guess we'll find out on the third!:roll:


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

I thought we were waiting for September 10th to kick things off on Sundays?


----------



## chicky03

David Usnik said:


> All right dudes. According to NORCAR's website, our first club race is this Sunday. Who's ready? Who is not? I guess we'll find out on the third!:roll:


Oh!!! That's wrong.

The first club race is the 10th. I'll get it changed ASAP.

Paul


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

You people are sick. 

Paul, good job this weekend.


----------



## chicky03

Goetz said:


> You people are sick.
> 
> Paul, good job this weekend.


Thanks!!
Call me.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Never. You are sick.


----------



## rayhuang

Hey all,

I know I am usually the Ceramic black balls guy, but I just bought a bunch of 3/32" and 1/8" Carbide diff balls for a change. Carbide being less smooth than ceramic, heavier, easier on diff rings, disposable at diff change time, but better for modified (especially 12th scale) cars. Just some differences. E-mail me if you want some. very limited supply.

Ray
[email protected]


----------



## David Usnik

If there's no club race, is there practice scheduled for this week?


----------



## rayhuang

David Usnik said:


> If there's no club race, is there practice scheduled for this week?


Friday night practice!! You missed some fun last friday Bean, Morrow and I ran a pack like the Champs A-final and we had a blast. We all lapped within 0.05 of each other as well. Ray A and Wise were also just as fast, but on different runs!!

Oh-yes-12th scale will be fun this winter!!


----------



## losiman2

ray you get my email...


----------



## chicky03

David Usnik said:


> If there's no club race, is there practice scheduled for this week?


We will be *practicing Wednesday* and *racing Friday*. Doors open at 5:30.

Paul


----------



## tcian

does anyone have parts fpr an xray fk05 i just dont want to order off web yet


----------



## partyplatedave

one more month till i get to smell the sweet smell of paragon after skool
ahhhhhhhhhhh yes


----------



## ghoulardi

partyplatedave said:


> one more month till i get to smell the sweet smell of paragon after skool
> ahhhhhhhhhhh yes


 Just what we need, another huffer!    


Indeed...


----------



## rayhuang

chicky03 said:


> We will be *practicing Wednesday* and *racing Friday*. Doors open at 5:30.
> 
> Paul



Sweet-whos coming out for 12th scale action Friday night??? Lets get a shout out!!

Ray


----------



## whynot

Mikey and I are going to try and get out wednesday,need to get these cars set up.Depends on when the wife gets back from the doc.
mike


----------



## failure

What time do sign ups close Friday? Ron gets out of work late this Friday so I don't think we can make it. Go figure. Just when I got my shocks fixed. I've been playing with them for 3 days and no fluids have ejaculated out. Not out of the shock anyway. I do believe its time for a new car though. My stash of parts I swore would never run out is looking pretty thin and I'll kill myself before I buy anything for a TC3 again.


----------



## Mike Pavlick

I'm in for 1/12stk this friday


----------



## cepaw

Hey guys, I need a new speed control for my xray, whats a good one ? (stock)
also, batteries, whats the hot battery now...
thanks for the info
Mike


----------



## rayhuang

cepaw said:


> Hey guys, I need a new speed control for my xray, whats a good one ? (stock)
> also, batteries, whats the hot battery now...
> thanks for the info
> Mike


YOu'll want to conserve space since the T2 has very little room for electronics so I'd recommend a Novak GTX or a LRP Quantum. Another good choice, but the darn cases wont stay shut is the Futaba MC800 I think is the model. All can be dialed in for stock and mod profiles easily.

Those models can also be found on rctech used for a good deal.

ON the batteries, well-I would recommend shooting an e-mail to Eric Anderson for his IB4200 shv's. [email protected] Eric has been a supporter of many of our races and quite a few of us run his batteries (Jimmy, myself, Ray Adams, Dave Usnik among others. His Customer Service is great too.

Ray


----------



## McSmooth

Will be up with the sedan this Friday.

I would prefer to race 19-turn, but will come prepared for stock.


----------



## rayhuang

McSmooth said:


> Will be up with the sedan this Friday.
> 
> I would prefer to race 19-turn, but will come prepared for stock.


I was just gonna run 12th scale, but I'll run 19t or stock sedan with ya. Anyone else coming from the east?


----------



## McSmooth

3 others have expressed interest. I'll let you know if there will be more.

What time does the first qualifier start? Planning to get there around 6 PM.


----------



## rayhuang

McSmooth said:


> 3 others have expressed interest. I'll let you know if there will be more.
> 
> What time does the first qualifier start? Planning to get there around 6 PM.


Thanks-that will help me anticape a lazy night (one class) or a crazy night!! I recall 6:45 to 7pm being the start of quals. Get those practice packs precharged -lol


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

We'll probably run a little after as well.


----------



## rayhuang

*The gauntlet has been thrown down*

Hey Gaters,

CHeck out this thread about The North Vs. The South 

Ray


----------



## tcian

who ahd that set up for an xray fk05 at the gate cuz i need one


----------



## Mike Peterson

rayhuang said:


> Hey Gaters,
> 
> CHeck out this thread about The North Vs. The South
> 
> Ray


well, well, well, so let's get this thing going...I vote for Ray as our team captain!

sorry seaball, and chicky....you guy's have A.D.D
Herrmann, your to busy......


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Who will I be putting it down on tonight?


----------



## H-Rob

Goetz said:


> Who will I be putting it down on tonight?


tease!


----------



## chicky03

Goetz said:


> Who will I be putting it down on tonight?


Not me. You guys have a little catching up to do still anyway. 

Don't worry I am sure you will get there.:tongue: 

Paul


----------



## rayhuang

btw-my CE Turbo 30 charger is for sale. It charges, discharges at 30 amps, cycles and runs in motors. Pick-it up form me this friday if you like!!

Ray


----------



## Mike Pavlick

Ray, you got anymore of those lowered pod plates by IRS for sale I would like to take those off your hands tonight!!! and what time is the management opening the doors for practice tonight


----------



## rayhuang

Mike-I will not b there tonight, but the pods are in my bottom drawer in my pit. Theres a blue set and a silver set. Take your pick. Leave the cash with Goetz or whomevers up at the front. $38 for silver, $43.00 for blue. That includes tax.

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## Mike Pavlick

I'll take the blue set good lookin Raymond


----------



## rayhuang

Mike Pavlick said:


> I'll take the blue set good lookin Raymond


"My brother called me Raymond once...Once!!"

Goetz-the cash goes towards entry fees for me till I burn it up-okee dokee??


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

AKA - It goes into my pocket.

Mike - Plan on 5:15 +/- :05.


----------



## nitrojeff

I can hardly wait to get my tplate fuzzy again.


----------



## Mackin

I won't be there this weekend, but will be there for the warmup next week.

chuck


----------



## Marty Mangione

Can`t wait till friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cepaw

Hey guys, the xray ran pretty good for the first time on the track, Mike- thanks for the spur gear, Chris- thanks for the use of the servo, Zack- thanks for your help.
I have a few set up changes to make, I'll be back out next Wed.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## partyplatedave

so has there been any major renavations to the gate i havent heard about


----------



## santinuchi

*yup*



partyplatedave said:


> so has there been any major renavations to the gate i havent heard about


Brand new sub floor and brand new Ozite!!!!!!! C-mon out n run it with us.....IIC warmup next weekend, fir-sat is practice sunday is racing, even if you arent going, competition doesnt get much better no matter where you go. but we will be there this friday Sept 1. doors open promptly at 5!!!!! Tito (santinuchi)


----------



## partyplatedave

holy crap i just dynoed a motor that was a champs motor that had 43470 rpm!!! sucking 12.47 AMPS!!!


----------



## Marty Mangione

Holy crap it`s almost friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## McSmooth

4 coming up from Pittsburgh tonight.

See everyone around 6!


----------



## David Usnik

McSmooth said:


> 4 coming up from Pittsburgh tonight.
> 
> See everyone around 6!


That's awesome! Thanks for the support guys.


----------



## rayhuang

McSmooth said:


> 4 coming up from Pittsburgh tonight.
> 
> See everyone around 6!


Awesome!! Goetz will be on the mic-so wed best not be failures or well hear about it for sure!!

Good luck to the boys going to Fastcats!!! Lay it down!!

Ray


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Just in:

Ray Huang threatens to TQ tonight regardless of the competition. 

Will anyone stop him?


----------



## McSmooth

Goetz said:


> Ray Huang threatens to TQ tonight regardless of the competition.


Is he trying to start up a rubber tire class again?  

If so, Team Beav has recruited the 'Mad Malaysian' to be our ringer.


----------



## rayhuang

Goetz said:


> Just in:
> 
> Ray Huang threatens to TQ tonight regardless of the competition.
> 
> Will anyone stop him?


:thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang

McSmooth said:


> Is he trying to start up a rubber tire class again?


----------



## McSmooth

McSmooth said:


> 4 coming up from Pittsburgh tonight.
> 
> See everyone around 6!


Just got a call...make it 5 of us. :thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang

McSmooth said:


> Just got a call...make it 5 of us. :thumbsup:


awesome-you guys just boosted our regular Friday race attendance by probably 50%!!! LOL but not really.

Thank you!!!
Ray


----------



## santinuchi

*hmmmm*



Goetz said:


> Just in:
> 
> Ray Huang threatens to TQ tonight regardless of the competition.
> 
> Will anyone stop him?


can I have something to say about that?


----------



## rayhuang

santinuchi said:


> can I have something to say about that?


no, no not really.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Ray Huang is on funny watch today. Very entertaining.


----------



## MAD1

Hey Ray, Do you have a relative in Cali by the name Tim or is Huang like Smith in English?

Geotzy, What pinion with the 89 tooth spur?


----------



## rayhuang

MAD1 said:


> Hey Ray, Do you have a relative in Cali by the name Tim or is Huang like Smith in English?


OH-I got all kinds of relatives all over the world. I got tall ones, short ones, black ones, white ones, ones with the same name, some not.....

Huang is a pretty popular name. Translated it means yellow, but unlike in the US, it doesnt mean cowardly. It is in fact the color of emporers and only the emporer of China was allowed to wear it. If you were caught wearing yellow garments-pop-off with your head.


----------



## MAD1

Just curious, met Tim at a trade show and am dealing with him on some wireless video equipment.


----------



## MAD1

Why aren't your cars yellow?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

MAD, come on now. What motor?


----------



## MAD1

A shinny one! with electric do dads on it. Trinity 27 blue thingy


----------



## rayhuang

MAD1 said:


> Why aren't your cars yellow?


I dont know, why arent your cars __________ << fill in the blank


Luv,
Ray


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

What size tires, sir?


----------



## MAD1

Running?


----------



## rayhuang

I was gonna say fast, but running works...lol

wow-is it 5 yet-this is the most boring day of work in my entire life!!#@@!#[email protected]#!% And ive had a lot of boring days at work people.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

And don't give me this millimeter crap.


----------



## MAD1

Goetz said:


> What size tires, sir?


I haven't cut any new ones yet, but I have some2.25s.

Okay, do you know what pulley size the EC carpet comes with ? And what roll out I should shoot for? I went to the Gearchart creator and they had 2 different pulleys. 17 and 20. I assume the MI2 listed would still work with the EC carpet.

I have 2 sets of cut tires and 1 new set not cut. I am almost done with the car, must say I am much more impressed with this one vs. the JRX-S I tried.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

we're rolling as follows:

roar stock: 1.02-1.05
x-stock: 1.07-1.10
monster: 1.09-1.11
co27: 1.15-1.20

the ec has only a 20t, and yes the gearchart is correct at 20.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

MAD1 said:


> I am almost done with the car, must say I am much more impressed with this one vs. the JRX-S I tried.


Yep, I am working on the new Kyosho shaft drive car, and I still like the EC more.


----------



## MAD1

Thanks Mr. Goetz. Now I'll finish it off. What in gods name are you doing with a Kyosho?


----------



## EAMotorsports

MAD1 said:


> Thanks Mr. Goetz. Now I'll finish it off. What in gods name are you doing with a Kyosho?


 He's getting it dialed in for someone else that never hardley races or practices so he can kick everyone's butt with it!! 

What a PAL!!

EA


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Mr. Anderson is correct. I am lending a hand to someone that I want to see on the rug more. I also have an obsession with these cars. Any opportunity to learn the ins and outs of each, and I'm all over it.


----------



## MAD1

Well that makes two people you are helping out that don't get to race much. I hope to get the new car rolling in the next week at the track. I figured it would be best to come up next weekend and get in everyones way.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Mitch, you disappoint me. It's been weeks now.


----------



## MAD1

A little thing called work got in the way. Got busier than a one legged man in an arse kicking contest


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Priorities, Mitch. Priorities.


----------



## ML23

I am just detting started in rc, racing. iam looking for places to race but dont want to get into peoples way, wondering if there was a novice class at this track?????


----------



## cepaw

Hey ML23, First let me say - welcome, The Gate has racers of all skill levels- beginer to pro, and they are a great group of people, so dont worry about being in the way, just be curtious, and have fun, and if you need help or have questions just ask someone, the guys are very helpful.
P.S. the track is awesome...
Mike


----------



## ML23

Thanks, I have a friend who races there(wayne g),i was just a little worried because i am no where near his skill leval.


----------



## partyplatedave

cepaw said:


> Hey ML23, First let me say - welcome, The Gate has racers of all skill levels- beginer to pro, and they are a great group of people, so dont worry about being in the way, just be curtious, and have fun, and if you need help or have questions just ask someone, the guys are very helpful.
> P.S. the track is awesome...
> Mike


dont forget me.....i have a skill level of my own.....unpredictable.....i say "hey, pass me" then i will zone back in and wam!!!! and music to my ears wen i hear Goetz say and jeff has dropped out of the race :thumbsup:


----------



## tcian

well i guess thats true and who was that guy that had a good set up for an xray fk05 i got mine in the mail to day


----------



## CarbonJoe

*Recommended 12th scale chassis?*

Hi Guys - 

Been out of RC since '91. Interested in running 1/12 scale stock, and was wondering what is the recommended chassis? Associated 12L4, CRC T-Fource, CRC Carpet Knife, others?

CJ


----------



## rayhuang

EAMotorsports said:


> He's getting it dialed in for someone else that never hardley races or practices so he can kick everyone's butt with it!!
> 
> What a PAL!!
> 
> EA


And he did-only he loaned him the Mi2 instead.

As for 12th scale chassis, I would recommend the CRC T-fource and/or the CRC 3.2r. I can also say that you will have lots of help as well if you run a 12L4. One positive among many of the CRC cars is they come better equipped out of the box. Less things to buy to get them running, including your first set of tires.

I must say that Vogan was his usual awesome self!! Basically crushing us in qualifying, though I was very happy to run clean three quals and be much less than a half lap behind. my body barely had a smudge after three quals-wow!!! Too bad I hit Chambers when I got under him in the chicane and went from a 2nd place pass to last in the Main 

Morrow-staging a come back!!! Wow-fast lap of the night in 12th!! 

Fun night and big thanks to the PA guys for coming out and making us Gaters work for the win in stock sedan. I nw know where I stand and what I need to chnage in my TC to be faster for Vegas!!

Ray


----------



## rayhuang

CarbonJoe said:


> Hi Guys -
> 
> Been out of RC since '91. Interested in running 1/12 scale stock, and was wondering what is the recommended chassis? Associated 12L4, CRC T-Fource, CRC Carpet Knife, others?
> 
> CJ



I basically answered this in my last post, but its really up to you which car you WANT to LOOK at on your bench. We can get all of them handling great for you, then its just up to you to maintain them. We also have tire truers at the track you can use so that saves you that hassle and expense.

This is a source of great debate but I really think you should start with a t-plate car. Theres nothing wrong with link cars, but I think a so so set-up t-bar car is driveable where as a so so set-up link car can give you fits!!

Ray


----------



## TimXLB

Ray:

Hi,

Did it Happen??????????? if not call me on my cell. I'll be up for awhile.

Thanks


----------



## EAMotorsports

Goetz said:


> Mr. Anderson is correct. I am lending a hand to someone that I want to see on the rug more. I also have an obsession with these cars. Any opportunity to learn the ins and outs of each, and I'm all over it.


 You ready for next weekend yet? Xray's will be invading your teritory!!

EA


----------



## rayhuang

EA-can you bring me those cells we talked about and a Monster for practice. A nice high rpm one for 12th scale!!!  YOu missed some great racing last night and I am hopeful that next weekends warm-up will be just as fast, clean and FUN!!!

Ray


----------



## CarbonJoe

*Anyone local carry CRC cars and parts?*

Hi Guys - 

Anyone local (Cleveland area) carry CRC cars and parts? 

CJ


----------



## rayhuang

Not officially, but I have a boat load of CRC, IRS 12th scale parts for myself which I have no problem selling when someones in a bind. As for a car kit-nope. But you can order it online or at Hobytonw Strongsville. I recommend HT because they support the Gate by holding a winter series at our track on Friday nights.

Ray


----------



## Mackin

What's the schedule for next weekend?

chuck


----------



## rayhuang

Mackin said:


> What's the schedule for next weekend?
> 
> chuck



Down to the hour-I cannot, but Friday evening practice, saturday practice all day and race Sunday!!


----------



## EAMotorsports

5.30-11.00 is practice Friday. Saturday I think is 8-11PM and Sunday is 8-done I think. 

I'll be there when the doors open on Friday barring any unforseen problems.

EA


----------



## Mackin

Eric,

You bringing any goodies with you? See you on fri. Have a safe trip up.

chuck


----------



## rayhuang

TimXLB said:


> Ray:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Did it Happen??????????? if not call me on my cell. I'll be up for awhile.
> 
> Thanks


Tim,

PM me your cell. I am at Kennnywood today-I'll call ya on Monday!! I got hosed!!

Ray


----------



## nitrojeff

Thanks Grizzly, it was Y, not ies!


----------



## partyplatedave

spell check to the driver of the capacitor wagon
you still runnin ur bmi


----------



## nitrojeff

maybe for bomber


----------



## Johnny Carey

Thanks Chicky, Jim, and Wise for for coming up to the Fastcats countdown race it was fun. Should be a few guys from Buffalo coming down next weekend. I'll let you know.


----------



## whynot

I am thinking of getting a hakko 936 soldering station. I noticed that they have different one like a 936-12/936-13/936-14 or something like that. and what is the tip that everyone uses one one of these.


----------



## Impdog

what foam tires will we need for our sedan in stock for the halloween classic? LMN Thanks


----------



## Marty Mangione

Is the gate open this wed??? TSB


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

No Wednesday. Instead...



> Practice, starting Friday from 5:30 - 11, and continuing Saturday, 12-10, and finishing up with racing on Sunday from 9am-Done.


I'm not waking up early for all day practice!

Good job to, Paul, Mike, and Jimmy for doing us proud in Ontario.


----------



## EAMotorsports

Goetz said:


> No Wednesday. Instead...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not waking up early for all day practice!
> 
> Good job to, Paul, Mike, and Jimmy for doing us proud in Ontario.


I'll come wake ya up...I know where you live!!!!

EA


----------



## rayhuang

Monti-just got back from Kennywood-you got PM.


----------



## David Usnik

whynot said:


> I am thinking of getting a hakko 936 soldering station. I noticed that they have different one like a 936-12/936-13/936-14 or something like that. and what is the tip that everyone uses one one of these.


Mike - I'm not sure what the different part numbers represent, but get the biggest tip you can from Hakko.


----------



## whynot

thanks dave,I think the different part number. is for the size of the iron maybe.


----------



## Mike Peterson

Johnny Carey said:


> Thanks Chicky, Jim, and Wise for for coming up to the Fastcats countdown race it was fun. Should be a few guys from Buffalo coming down next weekend. I'll let you know.


Yep we hope to see you guy's this weekend!
p.s. Johnny.......that was a freebee I gave you.....next time you have to earn that spot......and tell your sister Im sorry....


----------



## Johnny Carey

I'll just make sure I do it at your home track too.


----------



## cepaw

Hey Chris, can we just practice this weekend, fri-sat, and not race ? I just want to practice and can only make it on fri, maybe sat...
Mike


----------



## Mike Peterson

Johnny Carey said:


> I'll just make sure I do it at your home track too.


good luck with that!


----------



## rayhuang

Where are the results?? Shoot up a link please!!


----------



## Johnny Carey

Will Do.


----------



## Johnny Carey

liverc.com


----------



## Marty Mangione

See ya Friday, Marty TSB; HOLDER OF THE CROWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike Peterson

Johnny Carey said:


> Will Do.


ahhhh, yes I can feel your anger growing young one.......You, soon will feel the greatness of my power......


----------



## rayhuang

Johnny Carey said:


> liverc.com


Good job boys!! Sunday should be a fun race for sure!!


----------



## cepaw

Hey guys, how do you know what your target roll out is ?
what should I shoot for, for the current track at The Gate ?
Does it change based on the track ?
Thanks
Mike


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Goetz said:


> we're rolling as follows:
> 
> roar stock: 1.02-1.05
> x-stock: 1.07-1.10
> monster: 1.09-1.11
> co27: 1.15-1.20
> 
> the ec has only a 20t, and yes the gearchart is correct at 20.


From four days ago...


----------



## Bill Weaver

In past posts I saw a basic tc3 set up for carpet can anyone direct me to that post or give me a starting point


----------



## Robertw321

HobbyTown USA Strongsville indoor schedule.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=157199


----------



## HookupsXXX4

I am going for 12th scale. Looking forward to it.

Jerry
_____________________________
New World Hobbies-nwh.vstore.ca
Axiom Motors-axiommotors.com
MAXAMPS.COM
K of K


----------



## HookupsXXX4

Marty-You have PM.

Jerry
_____________________________
New World Hobbies-nwh.vstore.ca
Axiom Motors-axiommotors.com
MAXAMPS.COM
K of K


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*herrmann's 2004 grand finale winning setup*



Bill Weaver said:


> In past posts I saw a basic tc3 set up for carpet can anyone direct me to that post or give me a starting point


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=1067801&postcount=903


----------



## rayhuang

cepaw said:


> Does it change based on the track ?
> Thanks
> Mike


Sure does. Those starting points are for our current track with a sweeper on and sweeper off, full length striaghtaway and a fast infield. Something more technical might be 1 to maybe 3 teeth less.

But id say were always close to these rollouts. Some guys can rollout higher than others to due to superior driving skill or car set-up.

Ray


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Not Tonight, Not Ever.*

No Practice Tonight!

I told everyone on Friday, and posted it in small letters recently, but it appears that some are still planning on showing tonight. Don't. We will be running three days this weekend to make up for tonight.

After the weekend, we will be racing on Sundays, and continuing to hold practice on Wednesdays.

Thanks,

- Chris


----------



## EAMotorsports

Hey Chris any chance of putting a chicane on the Left hand side this weekend like Vegas?

EA


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Sure, EA. Just for you.


----------



## losiman2

ok guys here's the scoop i've given up on tc right now cause i just couldn't drive them for nothin....but i have found that i am ok driving the brp cars and have been in a few races with them this year so i will be racing those at the gate and i will also be trying my hand at 12th scale they seemed alot like brp design so i figured mabey i could drive them....anyway i was wondering if anyone had any tips tricks or anything i should know about 12th scale and any driving advice...i have an associated 12l3 a few hopups like lowered rear pods and irs stearing.anything that would help me staring out in 12th scale would be a huge help, i have 3800 4 cell packs. thanks in advance guys 

P.S. the new gate track looks great...AWSOME JOB GUYS !!!!!


----------



## David Usnik

losiman2 said:


> ok guys here's the scoop i've given up on tc right now cause i just couldn't drive them for nothin....but i have found that i am ok driving the brp cars and have been in a few races with them this year so i will be racing those at the gate and i will also be trying my hand at 12th scale they seemed alot like brp design so i figured mabey i could drive them....anyway i was wondering if anyone had any tips tricks or anything i should know about 12th scale and any driving advice...i have an associated 12l3 a few hopups like lowered rear pods and irs stearing.anything that would help me staring out in 12th scale would be a huge help, i have 3800 4 cell packs. thanks in advance guys
> 
> P.S. the new gate track looks great...AWSOME JOB GUYS !!!!!


Practice, practice, and more practice. I've never driven a BRP car so I can't make any comparisons to a 12th scale. But versus a tc, I can tell you that 12th scales require precision driving and smooth inputs to be fast. Also, one of the most important things with 1/12 is car prep. Make sure the diff is smooth, make sure there is no binding in the shock or front suspension, rotate the tires from run to run. Metodical car prep and maintance is the key.


----------



## partyplatedave

so...what is a good xray...is an fk 04 any good.....i heard dont get a t2 but i mean...what is your guyes prospective on most xray tcs


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

All the Xray cars are good, but going by the popular vote, the FK04 was the easiest to make fast.


----------



## EAMotorsports

Goetz said:


> All the Xray cars are good, but going by the popular vote, the FK04 was the easiest to make fast.


 Actually I think the FK04 was the easiest car to drive when it was fast. The Fk05 and T2 is hard to drive when it's fast....Not as stable.

EA


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Yeah, either way the '04 gets the nod.


----------



## nitrojeff

Mr. Ray PM


----------



## Mike Peterson

HERRMANN IS CURSED! on "the other Rc site" people are picking there winners for Vegas this year! Just like the Madden cover or the front page of SI. Jim Herrmann has been picked by a few to win the stock 1/12th and TC classes. The curse is on! Less than 2 weeks out and my chances keep getting better!


----------



## rayhuang

I would only run one Xray and thats a FK04. The 05 never suited me (Too aggresive turning in) and the T2 goes form push to loose, to steering to digging-arrgghhhhhh at least in stock. Its good in mod. I ran alright last Friday with a fk04 vs RDX's, etc.

I think you can find nice only run on carpet FK04's for less than $200 all the time-jusy keep your eyes open.


----------



## MAD1

Goetzy, What no practice tonght?! PM


----------



## bigbadstu

Just so happens I've got an FK '04, new Parma tires, Rubberneck bumper, stainless screw kit, HS-525 servo. Low miles, all on carpet. $200 delivered to the Gate.

And no, I've only driven it once so it's not all beat to hell


----------



## Stealth_RT

Run the RDX version of the X-ray.....wait, no. Nah, just run the real RDX. Ray can tell you how STUPID easy my car was to drive. And that was my first week at the track with this setup. Making some changes for Sunday to try for some more steering, without making the car unstable to twitchy. (Like someone's X-ray was)


----------



## rayhuang

Yeah-driving your RDX F'd up all my well laid plans!!!


----------



## DaWrench

Ray:

Hi,

Go with the FK04. by far a better car (not trying to start anything here) Mini has both and is way faster with the 04.
either the 350 or the 160 when we had it. (stock & 19t).
we did get his 05 working well also. it took a different setup and it could use a bit more corner speed in the sweepers but Mini is still fast with it. (it's on a B.M.I. chassis also).
I'll call you later today.

Thanks

Chris:

Hi,

Mini says Hi also. he's looking forward to running with you again. I was hoping to make it over this weekend but work has gotten in the way.  . hope too see everybody at the Gate soon tho.

Thanks


----------



## rayhuang

DaWrench said:


> Ray:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Go with the FK04. by far a better car (not trying to start anything here) Mini has both and is way faster with the 04.
> either the 350 or the 160 when we had it. (stock & 19t).
> we did get his 05 working well also. it took a different setup and it could use a bit more corner speed in the sweepers but Mini is still fast with it. (it's on a B.M.I. chassis also).


Tim,

I am going away from my sloping RC idea (mid front, high rear roll center). I think my cars fast, but it lacks balance as Chambers eluded to. Starting over Friday night Fun, fun!! All to spend $2000, away from Fam for a week and maybe be in the C at Vegas :lol: Not that I am not shooting for it all!! Always have to have goals!!

Ray


----------



## partyplatedave

Thanks Guys you rock


----------



## partyplatedave

very helpful i may say


----------



## losiman2

hey guys i know brp's are running fri with hobbytown but is there gonna be any brp's on sunday i got a guy that wants to race indoor brp but cant make fri. night....


----------



## BudBartos

losiman2 >> Yes we will have some points races on sunday. I'm sure if there are at least 3 cars they will run a class for them :thumbsup:


----------



## losiman2

cool thanks bud vaugne wanted to be able to race indoors but has to work fri night...hell be happy and im sure if nothing else me vaugne and i could prob talk davon into it also thats 3 right there...thanks agian bud..


----------



## MAD1

Question for anyone who knows. Turbo 35 GFX and 6 cell packs. My battery packs get very hot. I checked the peak detect and it is at .04. I have tried it at .06 and.05 but it doesn't seem to matter. I have also noticed that my packs don't seem to charge fully. Can't seem to find anything on their web site.
Any advice would be appreciated. Packs are 3800s and 3300s. Charging at 6A


----------



## MAD1

Well, I don't know how I missed it, but I found the manual at the website and will try some different settings. Any advice would be helpful though.


----------



## Marty Mangione

I always set my peak detect at .03. My torbo 35 bl always gave me a fals reading thats why i got rid of it. Marty


----------



## Ted Flack

MAD1 said:


> Question for anyone who knows. Turbo 35 GFX and 6 cell packs. My battery packs get very hot. I checked the peak detect and it is at .04. I have tried it at .06 and.05 but it doesn't seem to matter. I have also noticed that my packs don't seem to charge fully. Can't seem to find anything on their web site.
> Any advice would be appreciated. Packs are 3800s and 3300s. Charging at 6A


What makes you think the pack is not charged? If the peak voltage is low that doesn't mean they are not charged, it means you have a very good pack. If they are hot they are probably charged.


----------



## rayhuang

Also to add to Ted-0.04 is too high for a IB pack. 0.04 is a tad too low for a GP pack, or right on in hot weather (charging outdoors).

Try 0.04 to 0.05 for your GP packs.

Try 0.02 to 0.03 for your IB packs.

I tried all, but the latest MMR type chargers and always went back to CE equipment. I now use a GFX and two Pitbull X3's. Reliable, easy to use and a safe and good charge everytime.

Ray


----------



## MAD1

Mhr on the display after charging is minimal. I think I figured out some things while playing with the unit and really reading the manual. I actually got a pack to charge that wouldn't charge past 2-300 Mhr before. I am happy with the results now.

Leason learned.....read the manual!. Just don't let the women know that we read manuals. Thanks for all your advice.


----------



## nitrojeff

is there a peak detection delay? I run 6-8 minute delay. 10 or 12 on old packs.


----------



## nitrojeff

and lower the delay to 1 minute for a re-peak


----------



## cepaw

Hey guys, I ran at practice last night, my car was awesome (for me) felt really good, I cant wait for friday night season to start. I started with lap times of 17-18 sec, by the last run I was at 14.6-15.5, wich for me is good.
thanks to everyone for there help.
Mike


----------



## tcian

i am just wondering what kinda batteries to run what company


----------



## DAVON

tcian said:


> i am just wondering what kinda batteries to run what company


 IAN,IT DOES NOT MATTER WITH YOU....IF YOU WERE GOING TO RUN UP FRONT IT WOULD BUT YOU YOU HAVE A HARD TIME FINISHING THE B MAIN IN OUTDOORS...SO SAVE SOME MONEY AND JUST TRY TO HAVE FUN....DAVE


----------



## tcian

ok im in the top of the b main


----------



## partyplatedave

hey he is trieng....u no he is challenged


----------



## tcian

ive finished like the last 3 races


----------



## partyplatedave

u wish u could finish a race at the gate..crapet walls are not forgiving


----------



## tcian

yyea i know well kinda


----------



## cepaw

Ian, just have fun, we all started out not so good, and I see everybody getting better, you are much better this year compared to last year, keep it up....
Mike


----------



## tcian

thanks mike ill take your spring kit


----------



## tcian

is there practic today at the gATE


----------



## ML23

how would i get to the gate from cleveland????


----------



## Fred Knapp

ML23 said:


> how would i get to the gate from cleveland????


Here is the address.
You could mapquest it or something.

Old Bingo Hall
21411 South Gate Park Blvd,
Maple Heights, Ohio 44137

Entrance is near the back of the old "Just Closeouts" site, 
use the double doors under the "Bingo" sign.


----------



## tcian

jeff do you know any sites to get parts for xray and its now my carpet car


----------



## rayhuang

GReat race this weekend. Well attended and great competition. I had some awesome fun qualifying and racing, but I hope I got all my blow-ups out of my system before Vegas!! 

Thanks to the Gate crew for a job well done!!
Ray


----------



## DaWrench

Ray:

Hi,

A little package showed Saturday. 

Thanks


----------



## rayhuang

DaWrench said:


> Ray:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> A little package showed Saturday.
> 
> Thanks


Great to hear Tim!! Enjoy it. I got the BMI 350 the best its ever been this weekend (with the help of Billy Sydor). I blew out of a good run or two, but I am happy going to Vegas with car the way it is. I know it can be a bit better-but need to go shopping for some parts!! RDX still seem appealing as I drove another dialed one Saturday night (monti's). Like driving in a slot around the track. Just add rip!! EA also built a whicked fast Cobalt and that motor never came out of the car except once to skim the comm. Indigos are the key if you or mini run your 04 soon!!!

Ray


----------



## partyplatedave

hey for the haloween classic can we use house transponders or do we have to have a personal


----------



## DaWrench

Ray:

Hi,

I tred to call today. make a list LMK, you how much XRay stuff I have. the 04 is almost race ready. I just need to find a Rx for it and shoot a body. the 05 has been FAST with Mini wheeling it. I just need to get hm out of working Saturdays so we can go racing on Sundays.
I played around with the 415 Sunday....... it's fast, but I need to buy some different blocks (a, b, c, etc). and put slightly stiffer front springs on it. so far it's good...... but it could be just a bit better. 
the TA-05 is dailed also. all it needed was a little more droop. it likes to roll a little more side to side in the corners. now for the Xenon chassis...... that should be even better.
I'll call you later today....like when I get up. and do you want Mini's setup?????

Thanks


----------



## NashRCracer

all this new software and no results... guess that http://www.rc50.com guy wasn't there was he. heard he is going to be there for the classis though.


----------



## rctazmanmc

partyplatedave said:


> hey for the haloween classic can we use house transponders or do we have to have a personal


"NORCAR at The Gate, Southgate Shopping Center 21411 Southgate Park Blvd., Maple Heights, Ohio 44137. Entries are non-transferable and non-refundable after October 13, 2006. Entry limit is 130 racers. All ROAR rules apply regarding, bodies, tech etc, baterries upto 4300mAh are allowed. No LiPo Batteries! *Personal transponders are mandatory.* Pit tables and chairs will be provided for racers only. To keep costs lower all stock and 19 turn classes will be “bring your own motor,” must be of the ROAR legal variety. The same goes for the Stock Rubber TC class for tires. Participants in the Stock Rubber TC class can use either CS27 Tires or RP30 Tires. This is again “Bring your Own.” Brushless motors are allowed in the Modified classes. Motors and tires will be teched as part of the tech inspection. For more info and a list of approved motors visit our website at: www.clevelandcarpetracing.com.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Thanks, Mike. Personals are required.

- Chris -


----------



## partyplatedave

gotcha


----------



## Medved

when are the practice nights?

dan


----------



## santinuchi

*tonight*



Medved said:


> when are the practice nights?
> 
> dan


tonite i believe and sat......you can quote me on that, but I wouldnt :thumbsup: Tito


----------



## rayhuang

santinuchi said:


> tonite i believe and sat......you can quote me on that, but I wouldnt :thumbsup: Tito


practice?? I could run around the track and act like a RC car.....lol all my stuff is somewhere in a UPS truck!!! lol Boy I sure hope they dont lose anything!!!


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

They probably had to use one of there eighteen wheelers for all of your stuff.


----------



## rayhuang

Hey all you Gaters,

I wanted to pass along some new-ish maintenance ideas with the current IB cells. It is now becoming mainstream to leave charge in your cells after running. 

If you plan on running the same packs twice in a day-its alright to discharge to 0.9/cell on your T35 right after running and before its time to recharge again, put them on your discharge tray for just 1 or 2 minutes and recharge.

At the end of the race day or your last run on the pack, put them away with whats left in them after racing, or if you run till it dumps, put 500 sec of charge back in them.

Also-if your going to let your pack sit for weeks, put 500 sec in all of them before leaving the track. 

Hope this helps,
Ray


----------



## rayhuang

GRIZZLY-A said:


> They probably had to use one of there eighteen wheelers for all of your stuff.


Not including what little I am taking with me it was only 55 lbs of stuff, which I was suprised to see!!! Luckily my roomate is bringing a lot of bulky heavy stuff because hes driving or it would have been more like 100lbs of stuff....


----------



## Mike Pavlick

are we practicing on friday night??? I hope so!!! I don't think I can make it tonight


----------



## santinuchi

*hey*



Mike Pavlick said:


> are we practicing on friday night??? I hope so!!! I don't think I can make it tonight


Mike, you get a chance to talk to Wayne about those sticks????? Tito


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Mike Pavlick said:


> are we practicing on friday night??? I hope so!!! I don't think I can make it tonight


Wednesday, and Sundays through the winter. The Hobbytown gang are putting on racing on Fridays as well. They posted their schedule on their thread recently.

I'll see some of you tonight.


----------



## Mackin

Hey Ray,

Did you hear ups was going on strike at midnight? Just kidding. Good luck in vegas.

chuck


----------



## rayhuang

Mackin said:


> Hey Ray,
> 
> Did you hear ups was going on strike at midnight? Just kidding. Good luck in vegas.
> 
> chuck


lol that would be CRAZY!! I guess Id be putting in a call asap to Frank Calandra and Rob Michaels!!!

Thanks-I am fairly pumped to go. I hope I win a million dollars pulling a lever-as I dont know the frist thing about gambling.


----------



## MAD1

*I hope I win a million dollars pulling a lever-as I dont know the frist thing about g*

Then you will probably win something. Keep your hands on your wallet!!!


----------



## Doorman

*T. Rumschlag*



Mackin said:


> Hey Ray,
> 
> Did you hear ups was going on strike at midnight? Just kidding. Good luck in vegas.
> 
> chuck


Chuck,

Call me @ Home!
(330) 733-8191
(330) 807-5647 cell#

I want to talk to you about painting some body's.

Tracy


----------



## bean's my hero

rayhuang said:


> lol that would be CRAZY!! I guess Id be putting in a call asap to Frank Calandra and Rob Michaels!!!
> 
> Thanks-I am fairly pumped to go. I hope I win a million dollars pulling a lever-as *I dont know the frist thing about gambling.*





Me neither but they sure make it easy!


----------



## Medved

Is the Vagas race this weekend? Will the race be on the Net?

dan


----------



## bean's my hero

Next week Dan, starting on Wednesday. It will be on the net!


Jim


----------



## rayhuang

bean's my hero said:


> [/b]
> 
> 
> Me neither but they sure make it easy!


Well-my roomate says hes there to race, not too party and gamble!! But i still dont know why he insistes on a single bed and mirrors on the ceiling-that Billy's a strange boy!! 

I guess my take on partying will depend on how fast I am after the first qualifier or how much money I lose the first hour in the casino!!!


----------



## ghoulardi

Ya just gotta remember, all those fancy buildings weren't built by winners!


----------



## Mackin

Doorman, 
I'll give you a call.
chuck


----------



## Marty Mangione

Well it`s off to the RAC thank you to TOM BARRETT for making the weekend. Marty


----------



## santinuchi

*Marty*



Marty Mangione said:


> Well it`s off to the RAC thank you to TOM BARRETT for making the weekend. Marty


Hey Marty it's Tito tell Tom Barrett that I could use that phone call for the trip to Vegas......Thanks!!! he can reach me at 330-629-7191


----------



## santinuchi

Chuck Mackin, If I dont see you this weekend, thank you VERY MUCH for the use of the personal for Vegas, that is very much appreciated.......all I can say is if it wasnt for all the love and support from the guys at the Gate it would not be possible for me!!!!!!!!! You guys are the BEST!!! Tito


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Who is up for some 19T this weekend? Whoops, let me clarify. 19T Sedan.


----------



## David Usnik

Chuck,

Are you bringing your 12th scale this weekend?


----------



## santinuchi

*.*



David Usnik said:


> Chuck,
> 
> Are you bringing your 12th scale this weekend?


dave yes, why, you wanna try to put a lap on me again?! it's not gonna happen sir!!!!!! bring it!!!!!! :thumbsup: Tito


----------



## Stealth_RT

Seball, I'll run 19T TC with ya. Since I got the ride handling alot better in the main last week, maybe I can hit the same line more than once every so often.


----------



## Mackin

Dave,

Both cars are sitting out there now. I ran 1 run on the L4 on wed. Batteries and tires still on it from the champs, not too bad. I need to get Goetz to help me with my t2 though. Just picked up a BMI chassis for it. How bout it Chris?

chuck


----------



## Medved

Goetz, did my charger show up yet? 

dan medved


----------



## rctazmanmc

Jimmy or Chris,

When will you post the entries for the Classic?

Sent mine in and wanted to make sure you guys got it.

thanks

mike

"sleeper"


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Dan - Maybe.
Chuck - Yeah, no problem.
Chambers - Let's see how many we have. Paul is getting ready for Vegas, so our little showdown will have to wait a bit.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Mike - We'll post them soon.


----------



## David Usnik

santinuchi said:


> dave yes, why, you wanna try to put a lap on me again?! it's not gonna happen sir!!!!!! bring it!!!!!! :thumbsup: Tito


Them's fightin' words. Tito, I'll bring it. Question is, can you handle a man like me? Uhh, I mean, what I bring?


----------



## Mike Pavlick

aaaaggghhh!!!!wwwoooowwww. I didnt know you guys were so close???oooookaaayyyy.lololol


----------



## MAD1

Paul tried to send you a private message, but your all filled up.

Cobra bodies.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

David Usnik said:


> Them's fightin' words. Tito, I'll bring it. Question is, can you handle a man like me? Uhh, I mean, what I bring?


Dude, the jump in the main was awesome. You called it, and I knew it was going to happen. Seeing it was even better. Awesome!


----------



## Mackin

Good luck to those who are going to Vegas.

chuck


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Word.

And thanks Mitch for the goodies. These things are awesome.

- C -


----------



## cepaw

Hey guys, is The Gate open this wed or fri for practice ?


----------



## rayhuang

Almost ready to go!! audrey


----------



## losiman2

good luck ray !!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## David Usnik

Goetz said:


> Dude, the jump in the main was awesome. You called it, and I knew it was going to happen. Seeing it was even better. Awesome!


Yeah, if there's one thing I'm good at, it's getting the holeshot at the starts. It's the remaining 7 minutes and 55 seconds that I have a problem with. Good luck in Vegas.


----------



## santinuchi

yeah dave that jump made me look my age!!!!!! maybe thats why i hit the sweepers, my reflexes suck!!!!!! Good stuff man!!!!!! it was a fun day!!!!!! Tito


----------



## MAD1

Goetz,

Sorry i missed you, but my day starts at sunrise and I gues you are on the 12/24 time frame. Loved the car. Trying to get used to it and didn't want to go hog wild and break parts, but it was good. Fast turing sucker, got to play with the radio some. Car and servo are much more responsive than I. Still got that front diff clicking though. Rear loosened up nice. Also had to file the chassis (just a tad)...kept cutting my battery tape...weird. The only thing that went wrong and had me pull in was the ball cup popped off twice on right side. Can't make practice wed, but will try for early Sunday again.


----------



## Mike Pavlick

Are we practicing on wednesday Chris,Lets not let Vegas interfere with our club races on sunday!!! COME ON MAN!!!! lets keep it consistent


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Mike, All,

Practice Wednesday. No racing on Sunday. We left alot of loose ends when we started back up again.

I want to have a new layout down after we practice on Wednesday. 
I am working on some more improvements to our board system so the track boards stay put better. 
We need to tapcon to retaining walls down. 
We need our start/finish line back, and the grid spots down.

As soon as the boys get back from Vegas, we'll hammer out a fall schedule, and we'll stick to it. With the Halloween race coming up quickly, I don't want to be doing all this stuff the week of. Plus our track will be that much nicer for our club races.

Come out Wednesday, and we'll talk more about it.

- C -


----------



## robert s

*wednesday Practice*

Chris,
planning on running 12th scale Wednesday night. Let me know what needs to be done wednesday night as far as a new track. I'm more than willing to help. Look forward to running 12th scale again. have a great night and see you wednesday.


Robert


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

If anyone can stay to help breakdown the track Wednesday, that would be a big help. That's about all for now. I'll send out an e-mail when were ready to rebuild it.


----------



## Rich Chang

Hey Chris, no Vegas for you? I was expecting to tune into the mains on Sunday and see you and other Cleveland folks up in the A-mains.

-Rich


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Oh, and maybe to Tapcon the retaining wall down durring practice.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Nah, everyone else is there, though. Keep an eye out for Jimmy, Ray, Paul, Mike, and Kelly. There should be some A-mains out of that group.


----------



## Rich Chang

Who are those guys? I never heard of them. haha!

Well, I'll see you all in October at the Halloween Race. I think the last time I was at your track was over 2 years ago!

Man, how time flies and my skills don't improve. LOL!

-Rich


----------



## TC Guy

Good luck to all the "Gater's" headed out to/already on their way to Vegas. 
Goetz, I guess you and I will just have to practice up and lay the smack down at the Classic.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Yup, the Halloween Race is going to be out of control this year. We already have 67 entries.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Whoops. 76.


----------



## TC Guy

Wow! What's the cut-off?


----------



## Rich Chang

My hold up is trying to decide what classes to run. But, I'll know after this weekend.

You should be getting entries from me, Fred B, and the Miles brothers next week.

-Rich


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

The cuttoff will be whatever we can fit. We have to work with our neighbors to determine if we will be able to use the other large room like we did last year (135 racers generating 212 entries).


----------



## partyplatedave

wow Chris how many were at the Finale last year.....well i better sign up soon....


----------



## TC Guy

Chris,

I know it's just practice today, but any word on how the boys are doing in Vegas since the video is down?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

The stock guys are not on pace yet. The traction sucks, I'm told. If they get the cars working, it should be good. But four runs isn't much to do it in.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

lord of cleveland.


----------



## TC Guy

Was this new rug this year out there? Or is it just the Jack'the-Slipper creating the problem? 
Nice stache on Chicky! LOL.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Hahaha. I've told him that bullsh*t on his face looks like a stache. He doesn't listen to me. Maybe he won't admit it, and he's going for that Magnum PI look. 

It's not the slipper causing the problems. That stuff is great at Scotty's for the Novak Race with the old carpet. This new stuff that Frank is selling is more durable, but at the cost of severely reduced traction. I don't like it. I liked when your stuff would flip off the track if you didn't know what you were doing. This carpet makes it way too easy to run foams.


----------



## cepaw

Hey guys
what are good brushes for a co27 motor ?
time to rebuild !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TC Guy

*



...and he's going for that Magnum PI look.

Click to expand...

*LMAO...I hope he reads that tonight and shaves for tomorrow!

*



I liked when your stuff would flip off the track if you didn't know what you were doing. This carpet makes it way too easy to run foams.

Click to expand...

*So that's why you guys are into the grip. Seperates the "pretenders from the "contenders". 

cepaw:
Depends, I run either "F"s or 767's with purple springs. I think an F will make more RPM and top-end. Where-as 767's seem to make more torque. Just my personal opinion. You may want to consult the Master.....Goetz.


----------



## darnold

Hey Chris don't you check your PM's!! LOL!!!!
Please, Please save me a spot guys for 12th mod at the Halloween Classic. I'm sending off the entry tomorrow. Chris hates me and told me he didn't want me there but I'm coming anyway.....lol, lol, lol, lol.....actually Chris said nothing of the sort, I'm just joshin. LOL!! Hope you do well Chris and Chicky and to our guys from back here..Rob, Kevin, Brad,and the rest of the guys from the Chicagoland area.
Look forward to seeing you guys at the Gate for the Halloween Classic and maybe before then for a club race if you guys have been running any 12th mod.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Dave,

You'll have a spot. I read your message, and didn't have time to reply at that time. No worries, sir, we'll fit you in. 

Yourga, yes. A separation is desirable to me. Hahah.

Mike - I use any brush that is cheap. Hahaha. The F's are good, but I hate them because there are bad ones that crap a motor out. Just my experience. 767, Putnum, XXX (Silver), Parma RPM, and Trinity E-Brushes are all good. Just depends on what that particular motor likes sometimes.


----------



## rctazmanmc

Chris - if I run 2 classes what kind of time frames do we run between classes and rounds. Want to make sure I am not rushing things.

Curious to know so I can get my entry finally in the mail to you guys today.

mike

Does 2 entries = 2 towels also?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

2 entries = 1 towel. 

you'll have time to run three classes if you wish. a round takes like 4-5 hours or so.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Iic*

Hey guys,

Our own Paul Ciccarell TQ's the first round of 19T in Vegas! Over 100 guys, and Paul is on top. Check out the racing and results here:

http://www.iic-live.com/live.php
http://www.iic-live.com/live.php


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Jimmy , Ray, and Wise are battling failure right now.


----------



## partyplatedave

Hey chris.....should i try to get my entry in asap because i am still waiting to hear from a sponsor.....well it isnt really a big sponsor ...but enough to get me my entry....this place called copy quick....just the entry fee is too much for my budget...lol


----------



## partyplatedave

so chris...is rc racing your job....or what is...u keep this very mysterious side to you that i just cant get past...prowling late at night at the gate.....ahhhhhhhhh wats that....its a horrow film....some one dropped my scheumacher (or how ever you spell it)


----------



## partyplatedave

wats an xray evo???????


----------



## Stealth_RT

Blackstock holds mod foam TC TQ at 28 5:09.


----------



## darnold

Thanks Chris. Entry went off in the mail today. - Dave BTW, are you having fun out there racing?


----------



## rctazmanmc

Caught Jimmy running in Vegas and they zoomed in on him and he looked determined until the very end when he must have tapped and missed 41 laps.

This gets me in the mood for some carpet again!

mike


----------



## Marty Mangione

Nothing like the 12th scale


----------



## partyplatedave

marty....u goin to be at the gate for practice weds.?????


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Tuesday - 6:00*

Guys, 

We have some cleaning up and various tasks to take care of prior to Wednesday. If you have a spare evening on Tuesday, please stop out. 

Mike Pavlick and I have put in a ton of hours over the last few days to start the cleaning, and make some great new improvements. Help us tie up the loose ends on Tuesday, and we'll be ready to roll on Wednesday.

Oh yeah, and get ready for the best layout yet. Yeah, I've said that before, but hey, I keep raising the bar!

See you.

- C -

PS - Thanks a ton Mike.


----------



## partyplatedave

anyone....give me your opinions on the different batteries.....3300....3600....3600.....3800.....42 00.....4300.....4800.....
and what matcher....fusion...powerpush....TS


----------



## partyplatedave

MARTY or CHRIS or SOMEONE....can you cut some of my coms weds????pleeeeeeezzz


----------



## Marty Mangione

Sure i`ll bring the lathe. See ya wed Marty


----------



## Marty Mangione

Team scream cells are what i run and i love them. Marty TSB


----------



## TC Guy

Congratulations to ALL the Gater's on their strong runs at the IIC in Vegas. 
Hopefully everyone made it home with a few $ in their pockets from the tables. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Pavlick

Team scream batteries are the way to go,you can talk to wayne or myself we can get you squared up in the right direction...


----------



## Stealth_RT

Heh, call me slow on the uptake, but I just realized that the track layout we've been running at the Gate is the same as what they ran at the IIC. No doubt cuz it's the same layout they ran at the IIC last year. What, a whole year to think about it, and they couldn't come up with a new layout?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Stealth_RT said:


> What, a whole year to think about it, and they couldn't come up with a new layout?


I agree. I found that odd, myself.

David, I can cut some coms as well, if Marty can't.

darnold - The racing is good. Hoping to make the Halloween race the best ever, and club racing this year too.


----------



## rctazmanmc

Chris - how did everyone finish?

Seen Mike wrap it up early in his race. Online coverage was awesome!

Is there racing this Sunday also - what time also?

Thanks

mike

"sleeper"


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Yeah, Sunday. doors open at 8. Racing starts between 11 and 12 (depending on turnout).


----------



## HookupsXXX4

Chris-Can we sign up for the Classic on Sunday? If so, do you need cash or can I write a check?

I'm looking forward to heading back up to the GATE. From the talk on here, the track is great!

Thanks,
Jerry
_____________________________
New World Hobbies-nwh.vstore.ca
Axiom Motors-axiommotors.com
MAXAMPS.COM
K of K


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Jerry, stop out on Sunday and we'll take care of it. Checks are fine. 

- C -


----------



## HookupsXXX4

Thanks Chris. Is this the first weekend for Sunday racing?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Third week. We kicked it off with our Vegas Warm-Up three weekends ago.


----------



## partyplatedave

Mike Pavlick said:


> Team scream batteries are the way to go,you can talk to wayne or myself we can get you squared up in the right direction...


Nice thanks a lot....will you be there weds???


----------



## partyplatedave

CHRIS...can i sign up weds????


----------



## MAD1

Goetz said:


> Guys,
> 
> We have some cleaning up and various tasks to take care of prior to Wednesday. If you have a spare evening on Tuesday, please stop out.
> 
> Mike Pavlick and I have put in a ton of hours over the last few days to start the cleaning, and make some great new improvements. Help us tie up the loose ends on Tuesday, and we'll be ready to roll on Wednesday.
> 
> Oh yeah, and get ready for the best layout yet. Yeah, I've said that before, but hey, I keep raising the bar!
> 
> See you.
> 
> - C -
> 
> PS - Thanks a ton Mike.


Did you get the bar stocked and the hot tub filled up?


----------



## MAD1

partyplatedave said:


> MARTY or CHRIS or SOMEONE....can you cut some of my coms weds????pleeeeeeezzz


I got an x-acto that should do the trick!


----------



## MAD1

Marty Mangione said:


> Team scream cells are what i run and i love them. Marty TSB


Marty, speaking of batteries........I could use a fix.


----------



## darnold

Glad to hear it Chris. So how bad was the bite? Will you guys be spraying Paragon on the carpet for the Halloween Classic if you have this new carpet???? If so how will that prepare the guys for running at Cleveland if the same low bite carpet will be there? I personally would rather have the super high stupid bite. LOL!!!!!


----------



## Marty Mangione

Will be at the gate wed get with me then. Marty


----------



## Stealth_RT

I think the bite is already good on the new track. Personally, not a big fan of spraying the track with Paragon. It can't be good for ppl to be breathing that much fumage all day.


----------



## rayhuang

Hey guys-I would like to say that Vegas was the single hadest week of racng in my life. Very mentaly exhausting and a long day at the track (up at 5:30 am and out the door about 11pm). Both of my cars untouched from the Gate warm-up where they were both solid were spinning out!! YES-on foam tires and spinning out!! I ran two TC quals without being able to lift in nay corner or the rear would snap out. IN 12th I had a very slow motor that I couldnt nail a rollout for. I went 1.72, 1.78. 1.80, 1.88, 1.95" and it never got any faster. I ran two quals and the main and tapped three boards in 24 minutes of racing!!! I ran clean and tight and it sisnt matter-I was still WAy off the pace. Real bummer. anyways-signing off.

One thing I wish you all could have seen was Chicky taking the next step up-he drove AWESOME out there and we should all be very proud of him!!


----------



## rayhuang

And-may I add that when I say watching Chicky drive mod and 19t-put chills in my arms and spine-or maybe that was the HVAC system out there. I am just so geeked out by it!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Yup. As Chambers mentioned, our bite is pretty good. Vegas was the first time that Jack The Grippa was used on the new style rug. I think that was the biggest problem. We do not have plans to soak the straight, but we'll see how it goes. 

Yeah, Chicky was awesome. It was definitely a weird race. Some guys were superfast, while others were stuck off pace, no matta what.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*A Bit More Work*

Mike and I just got home tonight. We still have some more to do. Just another reminder, that if you can make it out tomorrow (Tuesday) around six, please do. Even if it's just for 2 hours or so, please come out. Sweeping, mopping, and general project completion are on the "to do" list.

We are getting closer....

See you tomorrow.

- C -

Thanks again, Mike. You are the man.


----------



## Mike Pavlick

we definetly could use some more help that would be awesome,weve got little less than 30 hrs I'm sore but excited about making the gate the premeir place to be!!!!!lets do it people.....thanks mike pavlick


----------



## Stealth_RT

Good info Ray, on the new carpet and various traction compounds. Good thing the Champs still allows Paragon! If they said 'Gripper only', I'd be stocking up on PINK rears and PLAID fronts!  Hmm, wonder if I have any double purples still lying around?


----------



## rayhuang

hey all,

One Xray FK04 with BMI 350 chassis, spares, ceramic bearings and titanium screws for sale!! Start with locals first, then I'll move onto posting on RCtech. heck-I'll be selling a lot of stuff soon.

Ray


----------



## partyplatedave

rayhuang said:


> hey all,
> 
> One Xray FK04 with BMI 350 chassis, spares, ceramic bearings and titanium screws for sale!! Start with locals first, then I'll move onto posting on RCtech. heck-I'll be selling a lot of stuff soon.
> 
> Ray


Maybe...i am looking for an FK 04....can i look at it weds.....I dpnt know about the price though.........LOL....have a budget as small as me....wait i just insulted myself :freak:


----------



## rayhuang

It will be a fair price. my cars are built and maintained well. I can make the $ even lower if I take off all the Ti screws and take out the new ceramic bearings, but I honestly dont want to go through the effort!!


----------



## rctazmanmc

Ray - you have a pm.

mike


----------



## TangTester

HEY Guys,

Are you planning on spraying pargon on the track? Please don't!

Tang


----------



## MAD1

Marty PM


----------



## chicky03

TangTester said:


> HEY Guys,
> 
> Are you planning on spraying pargon on the track? Please don't!
> 
> Tang


We are not.

Paul


----------



## darnold

Chicky, I read that you did a great job. Congrats bro.
Now if I could only get you to come down to race some 12th mod with us at His and Hers Hobbies before the H.C....I could use all of the mentoring I can get...LOL,LOL,LOL!!!


----------



## TangTester

Thanks


----------



## Marty Mangione

Can`t wait to get to the track Wed nite. Got the jones for the smell of pargon. Mitch pm.


----------



## Bill Weaver

Ray, if party pants declines consider it sold


----------



## rayhuang

BIll-I got offers for cash, for parts and for trade. E-mail me asap and lets see what we can come up with.

Ray
[email protected]
p.s. about to pass out-Ill stay up a bit longer.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*No Go.*

Practice tonight is cancelled. 

We did not get the work needed done in time for tonight. Again, Mike and I worked for another 6 hours, but we needed more help to get everything wrapped up.

We will be working tonight to get the remaining items done. Please join us, so we'll be ready to roll on Sunday. 

- Chris -


----------



## Mike Pavlick

also chris was saying possible practice night moved to friday for this week, boy I wish we could of got the work done tonight but it will be all worth it!!!!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Yeah, Mike, we can shoot for Friday, but I don't want to disappoint yet again. I appologize for the inconvenience, and yes, it will be for the better. Those of you that were up until 1 o'clock the night before the Halloween race last year should take little convincing that doing this now will make us very pleased come late October. 

I'm telling you guys, we are working now to prevent all the maintenance later. With the subfloor, we have removed the possibility of wrinkes. We are now working toward the Halloween race, to make the preparation just before, feel like another club race.

Let's hope for Friday, and start on it tonight.

Thanks,

XOXOXO

G'nite.


----------



## Medved

I stopped up there yesterday alittle befor 6:00, I seem your car Chris, but the doors were locked, I waited about 15min I thought you guys got something to eat, then i went home.

were you there?

dan medved


----------



## Bill Weaver

Ray e-mail


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Crap. We were. Was it the second set of doors that were locked?


----------



## Marty Mangione

Since practice is cancelled yet again. Anyone on TEAM short BUS who is interested in the team scream cells or more 767 reg cut brushes. Insted of meeting at the track tonite contact me via email: [email protected]. Marty your short bus driver


ps I will be at the track to help out tonite.


----------



## Medved

Yes The Second Set Of Doors Were Locked. maybe thats why nobody showed.

Dan


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Yeah, could be. I forgot that those now lock automatically. Sorry.


----------



## Robertw321

Chris,


Do the keys I have from last year still work?


----------



## partyplatedave

DARN.,.....i wish there was practice tonight....i really wanted to get dialed in......and every period seemed like a day....LOL....CHRIS....there is still a tire truer there.....right????


----------



## rayhuang

heu guys,

quit kicking Chris and Mike in the nuts by showing your unhappiness with the Gate having to cancel a practice session please!!! I know we all contribute in some way-big or small, but Chris and Mike right now are putting in MAJOR personal time, some blood maybe, definately a lot of sweat for US ALL!!! Everytime you show your not happy-it means you dont appreciate there hard work on your behalf. 

Not apologizing, but off my soapbox now,
Ray


----------



## Bill Weaver

Ray I'll take it with everything


----------



## rayhuang

Bill-its yours, but please check your e-mail for some details.

THANK YOU,
Ray


----------



## Bill Weaver

Dam you type fast and drive fast too...


----------



## David Usnik

rayhuang said:


> heu guys,
> 
> quit kicking Chris and Mike in the nuts by showing your unhappiness with the Gate having to cancel a practice session please!!! I know we all contribute in some way-big or small, but Chris and Mike right now are putting in MAJOR personal time, some blood maybe, definately a lot of sweat for US ALL!!! Everytime you show your not happy-it means you dont appreciate there hard work on your behalf.
> 
> Not apologizing, but off my soapbox now,
> Ray


Amen brother!


----------



## EAMotorsports

Hey Dave did you get your cells I sent out? Hopefully it fixed your problems. If not let me know.

EA


----------



## Marty Mangione

All nut kicking aside. I would like to thank the other members of team short Bus Carlos and Mitch as well as Mike and Chris who helped out tonite to make Friday nite practice and sunday raceday a reality. NOW THE TRACK LOOKS AWESOME VERY TIGHT AND LONG AS WELL CAN`T WAIT TO DRIVE IT. Thanks again to all who helped out. Marty


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Awesome. The track is done. Thanks to everyone who put things aside to help out, and to those who tried (sorry Dan). I'll be cleaning up here and there, but the track itself looks great. 12th scalers with enjoy this sucka.

- C -


----------



## Mike Pavlick

we have touched every corner in that place I want to thank everyone that came out tonight greatly appreciated. now I can work on my new crc link chassis!!!! track looks great, good layout Chris !!!!! also thanks Ray for stepping up


----------



## Medved

Thanks guys!!!

dan


----------



## MAD1

Chris, Thanks for the help with the Schu. Got home and screwed it up bad. The pin that holds the wheel hex in got stuck, needless to say I need a new hex, bearings,crush thingy, and CV. I kept the mess to show you what anger can do!!!!

Track looks great!! As soon as I get the parts I'll be up!


----------



## David Usnik

EA - Yes, I got my cells and everything seems to work fine. Thanks for all the help.

Mike, Chris, Mitch, & Team Short Bus - The work you guys put in is greatly appreciated. Thank you very much for getting everything together for this weekend.


----------



## ghoulardi

*Indeed...*

Yes indeed, a big thanx to all who made it possible for all the rest of us to have a 1st class facility to play at.

Ross


----------



## rayhuang

I almost shat myself when I walked in to pick up some stuff. I took my camera!! New corner systems, track barrier system locked in, fresh paint on the boards. 
OH yeah-this is the best club track layout in the history of RC!!


----------



## Rich Chang

Where's da pics, Ray?  Or, were you using the camera to take pics of yourself in the track bathroom again?

-Rich


----------



## rayhuang

Rich Chang said:


> Where's da pics, Ray?  Or, were you using the camera to take pics of yourself in the track bathroom again?
> 
> -Rich


 
:freak: I tried to post them, but the 50k pic size here is killing me. I'll try and get them up on rctech. Check on the NORCAR forum!!


----------



## Mike Pavlick

thank you,thank you I'll take money or applause thank you, thank you!!!!! lololololol


----------



## Marty Mangione

Ea Pm


----------



## Marty Mangione

Can we open early on friday, Hell I`ll open up.What time you guys gonna get there???


----------



## Marty Mangione

Mike P PM


----------



## Marty Mangione

Avondave Are You Out There Get With Me!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DAVON

Marty Mangione said:


> Avondave Are You Out There Get With Me!!!!!!!!!!!


 I'M HERE MARTY.....DAVE


----------



## DAVON

Marty Mangione said:


> Can we open early on friday, Hell I`ll open up.What time you guys gonna get there???


 SO IS THERE PRACTICE ON FRIDAY?????? WHAT TIME DO THE DOORS OPEN????? DAVE


----------



## chicky03

DAVON said:


> SO IS THERE PRACTICE ON FRIDAY?????? WHAT TIME DO THE DOORS OPEN????? DAVE


There is practice friday. Doors open 5:00.

Paul


----------



## Marty Mangione

DAVON pm


----------



## partyplatedave

Mike Pavlick said:


> thank you,thank you I'll take money or applause thank you, thank you!!!!! lololololol


 :wave: go mike....wewwww....cant wait till tomorrow.....who will all be there....hope i see you all :thumbsup:


----------



## partyplatedave

Mike Pm


----------



## DAVON

chicky03 said:


> There is practice friday. Doors open 5:00.
> 
> Paul


 I'LL BE THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:...DAVE


----------



## cepaw

I'll be there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Mike


----------



## rayhuang

I was just thinking how the Gate is regarded as one of the premier tracks with some of the firecest competition at the top as well as a great place to learn to get better. But unlike most tracks, our track is devoid of following any car trends!! Just off the top of my head there are competitive:

TC3
RDX
Mi2
JRXS
JRXS -R
FK05
FK04
T2
Yok TKE

I wonder why that is? Is this one reason why Gaters are so fast? Were less concerned with trends and more in getting the best set-up on our cars or is it just something random that has occured??

Ray


----------



## Marty Mangione

You got to much time on your hands LOLOLOL


----------



## rayhuang

Marty Mangione said:


> You got to much time on your hands LOLOLOL


yes-right now -yes I do!! if I had any of my RC equipment here (its all in the brown trucks) I could probably practice from 9 to 5pm every day this week.

Ray


----------



## losiman2

DAVON im off work tonight i might try to make it up for practice....if so see ya there....


----------



## Marty Mangione

Day practice would be awesome


----------



## Mike Peterson

rayhuang said:


> I was just thinking how the Gate is regarded as one of the premier tracks with some of the firecest competition at the top as well as a great place to learn to get better. But unlike most tracks, our track is devoid of following any car trends!! Just off the top of my head there are competitive:
> 
> TC3
> RDX
> Mi2
> JRXS
> JRXS -R
> FK05
> FK04
> T2
> Yok TKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why that is? Is this one reason why Gaters are so fast? Were less concerned with trends and more in getting the best set-up on our cars or is it just something random that has occured??
> 
> Ray


ahhh. Diversity......so pretty.....everyone living under the same rainbow..... :wave:


----------



## losiman2

hey guys i'm gonna try 1/12 this year i got a 12l3 and need to know what spur to run with 31-33 tooth pinion with a co27 motor just something to get me in the ballpark to start at the gate im new to 12th scale and new to carpet i tried tc last year and was a real falure i did brps this summer and started to get better but i know nothing about 1/12 i am gonna try and make it for practice tonight and would like to be ready with the gearing any help would be great...thanks... :thumbsup:


----------



## David Usnik

losiman2 said:


> hey guys i'm gonna try 1/12 this year i got a 12l3 and need to know what spur to run with 31-33 tooth pinion with a co27 motor just something to get me in the ballpark to start at the gate im new to 12th scale and new to carpet i tried tc last year and was a real falure i did brps this summer and started to get better but i know nothing about 1/12 i am gonna try and make it for practice tonight and would like to be ready with the gearing any help would be great...thanks... :thumbsup:


Losiman2,

A 96 tooth spur with your set of pinions will get you in the ball park. But the size of your rear tires will also come into play as well. I usually like to start my rears at about 1.75".


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

losiman2 said:


> i tried tc last year and was a real falure


:lol: NO worries. We all started out as massive failures, and have spent the rest of the years minimizing it. However, nobody has completely ridden themselves of failure. It just fewer and further between.

That's a funny way to put it, but it's absolutely true. When we are helping each other get better/faster, the first thing we always do is point out what somebody is doing wrong. The important part is that once the particular type of failure(commonly more than one  ) is analyzed, we work to find a solution. 

"*Failure Minimization*" , *brought to you by The Gate.* :dude:


----------



## losiman2

i know you guys are an awsome group of racers/guys to get help from everyone was always ready to help last year.....thanks agian guys...... :thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang

Goetz said:


> "*Failure Minimization*" , *brought to you by The Gate.* :dude:


its worth mentioning after Vegas that both Wise and myself have new Chapters to add to his book.

Chapter 32 "wheel nuts-do they need to be tight?"
Chapter 47 "handout motors-you can always buy more"


----------



## ML23

Is there gonna be a race this weekend??


----------



## McSmooth

Everyone should have their own chapter.

Chapter 27 - Avoiding the straigtaway launch and similar feats of spectacle


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Ciccarello has also donated verbage for a chapter:

Under the section 'Getting the Least Out of Your Machine'

Chapter 51 - Fact or Fiction: Two Kingpins are better than one?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

McSmooth said:


> Everyone should have their own chapter.
> 
> Chapter 27 - *Avoiding* the straigtaway launch and similar feats of spectacle


Sounds like you might be reading the wrong book.


----------



## rayhuang

McSmooth said:


> Everyone should have their own chapter.
> 
> Chapter 27 - Avoiding the straigtaway launch and similar feats of spectacle


or "under the bleachers, but not with your honey"


----------



## McSmooth

Chapter 4 - Patrick Swayze: The Prince of Darkness


----------



## Mike Peterson

Chapter 22- Gearing, Overrated?
Chapter 198- Excepting the Failure, with a smile on your face!
Chapter 210- Antidepressants and there use in Rc Racing
Chapter 211- Well, your still better than the new kid that drools on himself


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

McSmooth said:


> Chapter 4 - Patrick Swayze: The Prince of Darkness


Wow. That is awesome.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

ML23 said:


> Is there gonna be a race this weekend??


Yes. On Sunday. Doors open at 8:00am, and racing (my domination) begins at, or around, 11am.


----------



## Mike Peterson

humm, I might have something to say about that....


----------



## losiman2

hey guys i gorgot what exit off 271 which exit is it agian....


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Northfield or Warrensville Center. Most people use Northfield.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

The leaves are a fallin and it sounds like time to dust off the 1/12 scale :wave:


----------



## partyplatedave

Hey CHRIS i have your esc...i didnt want to leave it laying around and get stolen....thanks so much for letting me use it....i had a great night and i did a 13.1 ......Thats probably not fast to you but compared to Mike, tom, jeff and dave......I got a little Faster time then them......i think it was cus i was so and tight.....LOL


----------



## losiman2

thanks everyone for all the help.......little dave lol and grizzleya nice to meet you looks like it might be a little better year for me.... :thumbsup: the gate looks awsome,,,,props to all the guys that did all the work sorry i couldnt be there dam second shift....well see everyone next time....


----------



## DAVON

Marty......pm.....DAVE


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Yeah guys, I love this layout. I have put some down that I've only been content with, but this one is tons of fun. Maybe because it is so darn hard. That right side is fast and easy to blow too deep into everything. 

Thanks for coming out. Racing should be quite good this Sunday.


----------



## [email protected]

what mike pavlick ment to say was if you need any TEAM SCREAM batteries we have them for sale at Strongsville Hobby 4&6 cells less then online.talk to wayne or jr.


----------



## rayhuang

Have fun tomorrow!!! HOpefully I'll be out Wednesday with a new rubber tire car to test!!

OH-and to pay for my HC entry as well.

Ray


----------



## Mike Pavlick

regardless of who sells there products or who has them, Im going to promote John from Team Scream and his equipment dont forget I race for him also ......M .Pavlick


----------



## partyplatedave

[email protected] said:


> what mike pavlick ment to say was if you need any TEAM SCREAM batteries we have them for sale at Strongsville Hobby 4&6 cells less then online.talk to wayne or jr.


How much are your 4200's???


----------



## TimXLB

Ray:

Hi,

Playing with rubber tires again??? maybe for the TCS???? and did you sell your 04???? LMK. I need another 04 for Mini. I did another chassis for a 04 and don't want to take his good one apart. call me at either number as I'll be home all day/night.

Thanks


----------



## Mike Pavlick

partyplate, you can call jerry jr at SHS # 1-440-572-0430 he has batteries in stock check him out


----------



## Johnny Carey

A few from Buffalo will be there this Sunday...


----------



## partyplatedave

Mike Pavlick said:


> partyplate, you can call jerry jr at SHS # 1-440-572-0430 he has batteries in stock check him out


I live like two minutes away i may just ride my bike and hope to see some good packs :thumbsup:


----------



## partyplatedave

BETTER GET TO STRONSVILLE HOBBY........TS CELLS GOING FAST........very nice packs they have....i wish i had enough to buy one....LOL


----------



## MAD1

Much fun today. thanks again Goetz for the help. I'm sure you were laughing after I left about the bone head car building skills I am capable of. But, Nitro can let you know what I can do with a good car, good parts and no clue what I'm doing.

Baby steps....I should feel good taking 3+seconds off my laps from this morning to afternoon. We don't need to discuss what those times are, but I think I can make this thing work. And man is it one tough little tank!


----------



## rayhuang

TimXLB said:


> Ray:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Playing with rubber tires again??? maybe for the TCS???? and did you sell your 04???? LMK. I need another 04 for Mini. I did another chassis for a 04 and don't want to take his good one apart. call me at either number as I'll be home all day/night.
> 
> Thanks



We got a rubber class going for the HC and I thought if were going to do it-then a local has to support it. That and yeah-I need more time running rubber tires to do better at my annual TCS race I do. I will miss going at it on foams that weekend. 

I have a set of 04 bulkheads on a BMI Split cell chassis is all I have left in Xray stuff.

TTYL,
Ray


----------



## zach A

heyy Chris G. thanks for letting me run ur car. i can belive i went 11.5
Zacharious


----------



## DaWrench

Ray:

Hi,

I'll call you Monday...........today!!!!

Thanks


----------



## ML23

Raced onroad for the first time sunday had a great time, everyone very friendly, on road racing is definantly a lot harder then it looks, I went to the track a few times and watched and those guys make it look so easy, itis definanly not.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

I had a freakin' BLAST runnin those little buggers!!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

zacharious - yeah, makes you wonder, eh? no problem. like i said, i'll help you get there as much as i can.


----------



## David Usnik

Pete - Freakin' fantastic job yesterday! T.Q. and the win. And all with a car you finished building in the morning and just threw down on the track. I guess my run of beating you is over now that you're back to your old form. :thumbsup:


----------



## David Usnik

Oh, and as I was told yesterday, please refrain from using your cars as weapons.


----------



## rayhuang

sounds like I missed a good time yesterday!! My stuff should be back today.

Zach-liking that Schumacher-eh????


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Zach ran an 11.5 half way through his run with my car! Halfway through our own runs ,durring qualifying, Ciccarello and myself were only running 11.3's.


----------



## rayhuang

Goetz said:


> Zach ran an 11.5 half way through his run with my car! Halfway through our own runs ,durring qualifying, Ciccarello and myself were only running 11.3's.


Cool-I'll add Zach to my ever growing list of guys I used to be faster than!!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

That list is getting pretty big, isn't it? Ha.


----------



## rayhuang

Goetz said:


> That list is getting pretty big, isn't it? Ha.


yes it is!!! But with the amount of time i put in at the track as opposed to the internet these days-I guess I deserve it!! Tito made the list in Vegas.
Whos next???


----------



## losidude44857

Nutclamp?


----------



## Marty Mangione

What a great time sunday was!!!!!!!!!!!Lots and lots of good racing was had buy pretty much all. Thanks again to G. Jekman. Can`t wait till wed Then Friday is just around the corner, and OH do not get me started about Sunday. lolol Marty


----------



## santinuchi

*marty*



Marty Mangione said:


> What a great time sunday was!!!!!!!!!!!Lots and lots of good racing was had buy pretty much all. Thanks again to G. Jekman. Can`t wait till wed Then Friday is just around the corner, and OH do not get me started about Sunday. lolol Marty


how do i get you started about sunday, sounds like i missed tons of fun!!!!


----------



## BSydor

rayhuang said:


> My stuff should be back today.


Somebodies impatient...lol.... :wave:


----------



## Medved

*Lethal Weapon?*



David Usnik said:


> Oh, and as I was told yesterday, please refrain from using your cars as weapons.


Dave, 

I'm not sure your 12L would be classified as a battle-bot.


----------



## partyplatedave

Any One Own A T1.....i Have An Extreme Racing Top Plate For Cheap.....got On Ebay.....dont Want


----------



## rayhuang

BSydor said:


> Somebodies impatient...lol.... :wave:


YOu forgot the windex. I'll give it to you at the HC baby!!

btw-I did forget something in the room-cell phone charger. At least I didnt forget my car like poor old Monti.

Ray


----------



## ML23

i was wondering what kind of tires you guys are using for stock T.C, i raced sunday and im not very good but it was evan tougher because i was getting no traction, every time i would ecelerate out of a turn my car would spin out i had to drive slow just to make it through. i am using purple fronts and plaid rears i think, or maybe the other wat around, any tips and suggestions you guys have would be great.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## santinuchi

*hmmmm*



ML23 said:


> i was wondering what kind of tires you guys are using for stock T.C, i raced sunday and im not very good but it was evan tougher because i was getting no traction, every time i would ecelerate out of a turn my car would spin out i had to drive slow just to make it through. i am using purple fronts and plaid rears i think, or maybe the other wat around, any tips and suggestions you guys have would be great.
> 
> Thanks
> Mike


I dont think that what you are experiencing was due to compound, unless you had the tires backwards it should be purple rears- plaid fronts, that combo will work on our track.....there is more traction to be had than with them but that combo won't spin....wednesday night is a good time to come out and have those types of questions answered. Tito


----------



## losiman2

did you use paragon tire compound?
and i was running on friday and the track was a little slick due to the new layout but it will get better as it is driven on its new carpet but you have the right tires to start so make sure you soak em down with paragon and slow down a little mabey change gearing....ask chris and chicky the'll help more on tires and traction i was a falure at tc.... :thumbsup:


----------



## ML23

No i was not using tire compund should i?? where can i get some strongsville hobby doesnt have any.


----------



## Medved

*Traction*



ML23 said:


> i was wondering what kind of tires you guys are using for stock T.C, i raced sunday and im not very good but it was evan tougher because i was getting no traction, every time i would ecelerate out of a turn my car would spin out i had to drive slow just to make it through. i am using purple fronts and plaid rears i think, or maybe the other wat around, any tips and suggestions you guys have would be great.
> 
> Thanks
> Mike


Mike,

Plaid/F Purple/R should get you in the ball park as far as what compounds to run. 

There could be a number of factors to make the car spin out. Take the time and come up on a practice night and have one of the experienced racers give your car a good once-over. 

It's always great to see new faces and names join our hobby! 

Welcome!


----------



## ML23

Thanks. What time is does things start on wensday?


----------



## losiman2

you HAVE to use tire compound if not you will deff. spin out without a doubt no tire sause no traction....its a must ht usually has some pargon if not the gate should have some in the counter......if they dont you can prob borrow some for the night....if your there on friday ill be there and you can use mine my names dave but theres like 3 of us but all will be willing to help as well as everyone else there.... :thumbsup: and yes welcome........


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Practice usually starts around 5:30.Come on out one of will help you get going in the right direction.


----------



## losiman2

hey griz whats up thanks for the help on my 12th scale fri...


----------



## MAD1

Marty

PM


----------



## MAD1

Mr. Goetz,

If I were to stumble on some of those HPI rear carrier thingys for the Shu, which ones are you supposed to use? They make a couple different ones. RS4Pro and Nitro version. They look the same, but I believe the Nitros have some degrees of something in them!


----------



## rayhuang

whew-built a RDX kit including electronics in 5 hours today. YOu know youve built way to many cars when it only takes that long.

Jimmy-do you still have my Corally 6mm nutdriver?

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## nitrojeff

MAD1 said:


> Mr. Goetz,
> 
> If I were to stumble on some of those HPI rear carrier thingys for the Shu, which ones are you supposed to use? They make a couple different ones. RS4Pro and Nitro version. They look the same, but I believe the Nitros have some degrees of something in them!


That poor car!?!


----------



## MAD1

nitrojeff said:


> That poor car!?!


Well that's what they said!!!


----------



## MAD1

At least they are not aluminum!


----------



## MAD1

rayhuang said:


> whew-built a RDX kit including electronics in 5 hours today. YOu know youve built way to many cars when it only takes that long.
> 
> Jimmy-do you still have my Corally 6mm nutdriver?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ray


Hey Ray, You should have let me build it for you. I's good....ask Goetz!!


----------



## rayhuang

MAD1 said:


> Hey Ray, You should have let me build it for you. I's good....ask Goetz!!


:lol: Ummm-mine is actually built-oh how shall I put it-in a correct manner with functional things like shocks, diffs, one-way.....lol 

btw-I can be hired for a nominal fee to build a car for you. 

j/k-building is half the fun right?

Ray
p.s. Nitro-I found the brand new tip for the Weller-see you tomorrow night-I wont be there long so might just drop it in yout pits and scram.

Ray


----------



## rayhuang

btw-have any of you ever done swedish intervals?? Its fun till you almost hurl-but then you just do some more..........

Ray


----------



## MAD1

rayhuang said:


> :lol: Ummm-mine is actually built-oh how shall I put it-in a correct manner with functional things like shocks, diffs, one-way.....lol
> 
> btw-I can be hired for a nominal fee to build a car for you.
> 
> j/k-building is half the fun right?
> 
> Ray
> p.s. Nitro-I found the brand new tip for the Weller-see you tomorrow night-I wont be there long so might just drop it in yout pits and scram.
> 
> Ray


Fun...yes, As I sit building my little car, I picture myself working in a spotless F1 garage building the perfect car, until I hit the track and find out I don't know what the H.E double toothpick I'm doing. But, what the heck, I have to provide the comic relief for all of you Uber RC fiends. Besides, moving chicanes improve driving skills! :thumbsup:


----------



## nitrojeff

Thanks Ray. I won't be there tomorrow, so, please do leave it in my pit.


----------



## losidude44857

Ray, check your email.


----------



## rayhuang

Guys and Gals-I am telling you-we CAn and SHOULD have a rubber tire class at the Gate!! I just drove my brand new RDX with a proven rubber tire set-up on it and it was flat out awesome. Not hard to driv, not loose. And what I am really looking forward to is charge and race. NO chnaging set-ups,droop, rollout, etc.

Anyways-I have talked about this a zillion times before. We can do it.

Ray


----------



## partyplatedave

rayhuang said:


> Guys and Gals-I am telling you-we CAn and SHOULD have a rubber tire class at the Gate!! I just drove my brand new RDX with a proven rubber tire set-up on it and it was flat out awesome. Not hard to driv, not loose. And what I am really looking forward to is charge and race. NO chnaging set-ups,droop, rollout, etc.
> 
> Anyways-I have talked about this a zillion times before. We can do it.
> 
> Ray



How much are rubbers compared to parma's????


----------



## rayhuang

nitrojeff said:


> Thanks Ray. I won't be there tomorrow, so, please do leave it in my pit.



Its there Jeff!!! 

Dave-I am not sure-I keep buying used sets at big races. I should have taken a ton of them as give aways for the Gate at Vegas. They last a lomg tme and dont ever worry about chunking or getting smaller.

Ray


----------



## rayhuang

Dave-$35 a set (2 pairs) for RP30GL, what they ran at vegas. Take-Off Cs27's are $35 a set. Strongsville Hobbytown might still have some of those.

Ray


----------



## MAD1

I was there and saw Ray running the rubber car. It was fast, too bad I bought a foam spec car only. Well I don't feel too bad. I'm diggin my Shu.

Nitro, finally broke a part and I was still able to drive it. This car is the perfect car for me, built like a tank. Getting closer in times for a new car. Probably time to pull the motor out and clean it. Ran around 15-18 packs without touching the motor. Obviously, I'm concentrating on driving.

Ray, I could have tweaked up that car for you ...no problem. Let me know when your ready.

Thanks again Mike for the parts.


----------



## Stealth_RT

MAD1, looking at Ertrachter's setup off the Corally site, it looks like he's running basically a Carpet Spec RDX with a front sway bar and one-way. He's even showing the extra thick 3.9mm chassis. (His 2005 Vegas setup. 2006 hasn't been posted yet, but I dont think it's a whole lot different) So, it doens't look like a thin flexy-flyer chasssis/top deck setup is required to run rubber tires on carpet. I'd consider running it, if I was going to race at all after the Champs, and didn't have to spend more money on a one-way. If I run next season, I'd be much more likely to run the class if the Champs had a rubber tire class. I never cared much for the idea of running rubber tires on carpet, but if there's a proven good setup available, and the tire tech has advanced that much from say 5-8 years ago, then I'd much rather run a class where the tires last 2 months rather than 2 weeks. Especially since there's alot more options for pre-mounted 'spec' tires these days. 

Now, if we could get a LiPo/'stock' 13.5 BL class ontop of that, we'd eliminate most of the discouraging factors of racing. (You know, the '5 race wonders' we call IB4200's, stock brushed motors that you have to have 4 of to maybe get 1 good one, etc)


----------



## nitrojeff

It's not as cool as Paul in the November Car Action (congratulations), but I should be in tomorrows Plain Dealer, Metro section!


----------



## losidude44857

How bout "Father Of The Year" section? He has my vote


----------



## MAD1

nitrojeff said:


> It's not as cool as Paul in the November Car Action (congratulations), but I should be in tomorrows Plain Dealer, Metro section!


I was wondering where they moved the police beat section. Dead or Alive? and how much?


----------



## rctazmanmc

Chris or Jimmy - can we pay for the classic on Friday night this week at the race?

Not sure if anyone dealing with it would be there take accept the entry and payment.

Whats up Buddy-B!!

mike


----------



## losidude44857

whats up mike


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

What's up Buddy? Those gear adapters are awesome. They were a four man project. Chris to Buddy to Paul to Ray.


----------



## losidude44857

Thats good, ill be out soon, to check them out and whatnot


----------



## partyplatedave

rayhuang said:


> Dave-$35 a set (2 pairs) for RP30GL, what they ran at vegas. Take-Off Cs27's are $35 a set. Strongsville Hobbytown might still have some of those.
> 
> Ray


I may bring a set..........i have many sets from outdoor :thumbsup:


----------



## tcian

jeff your picture its pretty cool your on the front of the mentro


----------



## partyplatedave

Nice>>>>


----------



## partyplatedave

Mitch you coming out tomorrow?????


----------



## MAD1

No, my debut will have to be next Friday night. I will probably go up to The Gate Sunday if at all this week.


----------



## RCBOYZ

Hey guys, I run 4wd off road in the summer, looking to do some TC racing this winter. 

Couple questions:
-Does the gate run a rubber tire class in there weekly races?
-If so, what would be a good rubber tire car?
-Can you have a good foam and rubber tire car, without having 2 cars?
-Does anyone have any good used TC's they want to get rid of?

I'm sure I'll have more questions, going to try and come to the track tomorrow to check it out. Thanks in advance for all your answers.

Mike


----------



## rayhuang

RCBOYZ said:


> Hey guys, I run 4wd off road in the summer, looking to do some TC racing this winter.
> 
> Couple questions:
> 1-Does the gate run a rubber tire class in there weekly races?
> 2-If so, what would be a good rubber tire car?
> 3-Can you have a good foam and rubber tire car, without having 2 cars?
> 4-Does anyone have any good used TC's they want to get rid of?
> 
> I'm sure I'll have more questions, going to try and come to the track tomorrow to check it out. Thanks in advance for all your answers.
> 
> Mike


MIke

1.no, but I keep trying to get one going.

2.Most can be made ot be good. Xray T2, Schumacher Mi2, Corally RDX, Losi JRXS and JRXS-r (Not released yet).

3.Only if you choose to put a front diff instead of one way in the rubber car, BUT thats not a hard thing to chnage at all nor is a rubber car WITH a diff a bad thing. A one-way is faster and harder to drive. I'll post more in a later post.

4. Yes-there are always used cars to be had at the Gate. I think you could find a Losi XXXS G+, Losi JRXS, Corally RDX, Xray FK04 and maybe FK05's for sale, maybe even a TC3.

Come on out and check out the racing tomorrow (Sunday) all day, Wednesday night is practice and Friday night is either HObbytown USA racing or practice.


----------



## partyplatedave

RCBOYZ said:


> Hey guys, I run 4wd off road in the summer, looking to do some TC racing this winter.
> 
> Couple questions:
> -Does the gate run a rubber tire class in there weekly races?
> -If so, what would be a good rubber tire car?
> -Can you have a good foam and rubber tire car, without having 2 cars?
> -Does anyone have any good used TC's they want to get rid of?
> 
> I'm sure I'll have more questions, going to try and come to the track tomorrow to check it out. Thanks in advance for all your answers.
> 
> Mike


I got a fully factory team tc3 with a lot of carbon fiber on it......very nice and fast.....comes with tons of extra parts if you break......comes with a couple 3300s and 2 chargers........if you run out to the gate friday i will bring it.....PM me....if you dont want all the extra crap i will just give you the car and parts if you want. :thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang

okay to add to answer #3. I think between race days you could go from rubber set-up to foam without to much drama. You could leave the shock oil the same, chnage body styles (from Parma Type M or PF Mazda 6 for rubber to Parma Alpha for foam),go up 10 lbs on the front spring and up about 5 lbs to 10 lbs on rear springs.

YOu'll find the most fun part and or most challenging is the chnage in driving style. Driving foam tires is more or less point and shoot with short blips of the throttle while rubber tires is more like racing a real car. Sometimes you need to brake or lift in a stright line, give part throttle to settle car for turn in and then half or full throttle to pull the car through the corners. YOu probably spend 10x more time off the throttle running rubber tires-hence why a foam car is 1 to 2 sec per lap faster.


----------



## RCBOYZ

Thanks guys for all the info. I'll be out tomorrow to check it out.

Mike


----------



## santinuchi

*hey Ray*



rayhuang said:


> MIke
> 4. Yes-there are always used cars to be had at the Gate. I think you could find a Losi XXXS G+, Losi JRXS, Corally RDX, Xray FK04 and maybe FK05's for sale, maybe even a TC3.
> 
> Hey guys, my manager at Hobbytown is looking into getting a sedan, who has what laying around that they wanna part with and for how much.....Tito
> 
> I did explain xrays durability to him, who has one?


----------



## rayhuang

Well_I just cleaned house-so all I have is a Losi XXXS G+ in very, very good condition. $140.00 Its older as you know, but they alwats were easy to drive cars. Its got the black belt conversion. Thats it-if you can believe it.


----------



## tcian

is this idaho from hobby town


----------



## tcian

i mean hobbytown


----------



## partyplatedave

*sale*

so...any one want a tc3, charger (millenium, superbrain 959, mega peak), dischargers ( 2 integy indi octane 2's, smart tray), batteries (stick packs, 3 3300s, one stick, 2 hurricanes).....i got bunch of stuff for sale, ESC's check it out on swap and selll.....i really need the money for the classic


----------



## Bill Weaver

David, do you have a smart tray for sale?


----------



## partyplatedave

ya...why


----------



## partyplatedave

sorry....i just sold it on swap and sell...payment pending....sleep on it....if it doesnt sell BILL...i will save it for you


----------



## nitrojeff

is it still $20?


----------



## onefastdude

What's the word on racing for this weekend? A little birdy told me that practice Saturday and racin Sunday! Who's comin out for this one?????


----------



## TC Guy

Guys,

I had a blast chasin' you guys as usual around the track yesterday. 
What did I learn yesterday...ooh yeah...
....Don't tap out....Don't tap out...Don't tap out ...doh
Goetz, love the layout....of the track that is.
See ya soon, maybe sooner than you think.


----------



## santinuchi

Thank all of you guys for NOT posting the pic of me in by BQ helmet from sunday!!!!! And just in case you forgot, don't let this serve as a reminder ok? Tito


----------



## santinuchi

Good time though..... Mike Pavlic, sorry i forgot you sunday, i'll get with you either Wed, or sunday. Tito


----------



## Medved

*Thanks for the reminder!*



santinuchi said:


> Thank all of you guys for NOT posting the pic of me in by BQ helmet from sunday!!!!! And just in case you forgot, don't let this serve as a reminder ok? Tito


Ahhh, I still have the pic in my phone. I'll keep it there for SAFE keepting. I think I'm your newest, best friend now! . . . 

Pete


----------



## VICKY

Medved said:


> Ahhh, I still have the pic in my phone. I'll keep it there for SAFE keepting. I think I'm your newest, best friend now! . . .
> 
> Pete


 Hey Pete..I thought I was your newest best friend!!!! LOL

Vegas was a blast...Good job to all the gate racers..Paul and Jim you guys rock! 

i know only a month late posting..im a blond what can i say!!


----------



## partyplatedave

nitrojeff said:


> is it still $20?


No, i sold that one


----------



## santinuchi

*ahhhh yes*



Medved said:


> Ahhh, I still have the pic in my phone. I'll keep it there for SAFE keepting. I think I'm your newest, best friend now! . . .
> 
> Pete


Yes your are!!!!!!!


----------



## santinuchi

*..*



VICKY said:


> Hey Pete..I thought I was your newest best friend!!!! LOL
> 
> Vegas was a blast...Good job to all the gate racers..Paul and Jim you guys rock!
> 
> i know only a month late posting..im a blond what can i say!!


Good job to you Vicky!!!!


----------



## TC Guy

What time do you open the doors for practice on Wednesday?
Until??


----------



## rayhuang

5:30 to.................... No earlier than 10pm.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Usually later.


----------



## MAD1

Goetz PM


----------



## partyplatedave

well than....if any of you are reading the hobbytown at the gate forum...post your opinions....their seems to be almost a civil war on that forum....we almost have it settled


----------



## MAD1

partyplatedave said:


> well than....if any of you are reading the hobbytown at the gate forum...post your opinions....their seems to be almost a civil war on that forum....we almost have it settled


I don't think I would call it a Civil War poopypants. Just some funnin.


----------



## rayhuang

Well, well, well-any new hot laps or personal bests laid down last night?


----------



## losiman2

ok 12th scale guys i got a question can i put a 12l4 chassis under my l3 i like the batt configuration better than split packs....if so does anyone have one for sale? and whats up with the corally 1/12 cars i herd something about they dont run standard rears you have to buy theres is this true? if i had to buy a new kit what would the gate gods sugest...ok thats 3 questions....


----------



## rayhuang

Theres no difference in battery configuration between the L3 and L4. You can put that chassis on your L3. YOu'll need to buy the battery trays as well, but they are cheap.


----------



## TC Guy

losiman2

Corally's new 1/12th car (SP12X) comes in two kits. Either the Euro Edition or US Carpet Spec. The US version has the ability to run standard US wheels, the Euro kit does not. The old version of the car, SP12M(GRP) or SP12M Aheomoni Edition uses only the Corally wheels. Corally mounted tires are the same price as Parma's or Jaco's, but the car is totally different to set-up and work on. A bit of a nightmare if you ask me, and I have one...for now.
I would lean towards a car you can work with others on getting the set-up right...Either CRC or Speedmerchant. 
Here's my disclaimer: I'm not nearly as knowledgable in the 1/12th arena as the Great Herrmannski, Sexy Ray Huang, or Magnum Ciccarrello. One of those folks may be able to serve you better.


----------



## Mike Pavlick

Ray, you missed the 3 car scrambles last night till into the weee hours.got the shuey into the 11.6 range I was pretty happy with the first night out. Oh, thanks to Chris(the predator)Goetz for bolting it in!!!!!


----------



## rayhuang

Did he run mine and nice job!


----------



## rayhuang

Zach-I talked to Competition Electronics today and the T30 had some software and some questionable soldering inside. They are cycling a pack right now and everything appears to be ok. Shold be coming back to me tomorrow-I'll drop it off at gate Wednesday night.


----------



## losiman2

arnt the l3 batts a split pack and the l4 a straight across pack....


----------



## Brian Rice

The L3 and L4 have the same battery configuration. The only difference is the battery trays in the L4 chassis.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Mike Pavlick said:


> Chris (the predator) Goetz


XOXOX


----------



## [email protected]

mike pavlick, i got the PARAGON & CRC parts you wanted instock.


----------



## chicky03

*Hey Guys,*

*We are going to hold an open practice this saturday from 10:00 am to 10:00 pm if you would like to get some extra practice in before the halloween race. The cost will be $15 for Saturday and if you race Sunday also it will be $25 for the weekend.*

*Paul*


----------



## partyplatedave

Goetz said:


> XOXOX



SICK SICK MAN YOU ARE


----------



## rayhuang

Hey guys,

This is our buddy BIll Sydors home track-though he races at Trackside and the Gate more than his home track I think. Its a Carpet smack down event in December. 9 hour drive which eh says is short. I told him he probably drives 4 hours to go to the grocery store so 9 hours would seem short for him.

http://www.fastlanehobby.com/flyers/nats2006.pdf

Ray


----------



## ML23

what schock oil would you guys recomend fir a tc3


----------



## zach A

heyy ray ok sounds good. so nothin except soldier joints was wrong with it 
zach


----------



## Mackin

Chris Goetz,
I'm going to need those magenta tires I loaned Mike and you last weekend. Would like to run the tc this weekend. I'd appreciate it.
thanks
chuck


----------



## partyplatedave

ML23 said:


> what schock oil would you guys recomend fir a tc3


60 weight in front#3 pistons and 40 weight in rear #2 pistons

ML23 if you will be out friday i may have some tc3 stuff you may be interested in


----------



## partyplatedave

rayhuang said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> This is our buddy BIll Sydors home track-though he races at Trackside and the Gate more than his home track I think. Its a Carpet smack down event in December. 9 hour drive which eh says is short. I told him he probably drives 4 hours to go to the grocery store so 9 hours would seem short for him.
> 
> http://www.fastlanehobby.com/flyers/nats2006.pdf
> 
> Ray


were is this place located


----------



## partyplatedave

ray will yuo be out tomorrow


----------



## ML23

i wont be able to go till sunday


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Yeah, Chuck. No problem. Thanks for the meats.


----------



## rayhuang

partyplatedave said:


> ray will yuo be out tomorrow


yes and fastlane is in KC.


----------



## partyplatedave

if any of you are into lionel trains i have started a forum http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=160836


----------



## losidude44857

how did this weekend go?


----------



## onefastdude

Any word on this coming weekend, as far as practicing Saturday?




-Will B. Their-


----------



## McSmooth

onefastdude said:


> Any word on this coming weekend, as far as practicing Saturday?


I second that emotion. :freak: 

- Stanley Govanucci -


----------



## partyplatedave

hey guys....during the last 2 fridays......or maybe eventhe first friday practice...i left a pair of tires in the truing room that was brand new.....i still havent found them.....i went back into the room to true them and they werent there....so if anyone has found a pair of tires please return them to me......thank you


----------



## onefastdude

Hey Goetz clean out your messages. I can't send anything because it's full!!!!!!




-Why B. Late-


----------



## TC Guy

Bueller?........


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Crap. This board is a P.O.S. All cleaned up. So what the h*ll do you want from me?


----------



## TC Guy

LMAO....Practice this Saturday? Have practice...will travel!
Anyone go 10.9 Sunday in stock?
I miss the sweet smell of Paragon already. :tongue:


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

10.84, but not until after racing was over. This week will bring scarier things.


----------



## Mike Peterson

much scarier....I have found the 2 tenths I left at home last weekend....crap where did I put them again...


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Yeah, I was going to remind you last week, but I forgot.

- I.M. Gaye


----------



## Greg Anthony

saturday practice? 

Seanutz, if you open, they will come.


----------



## cbyron

well guys after much thought i have axed my plans of having a six foot deep hole dug for me,the black death that had me curled up in a ball of pain for a week and a half has finnally backed off (including the feeling of a scottsman teeing off on my forehead with a driver) still shakey still cold but hey thats normal for the gate. see you guys tomorrow

-shoulda endedit-


----------



## partyplatedave

i am thinking of getting into 12th scale....i talked to a guy at the gate and they said that associated and crc cars are best.....what do you guys think i should get?????


----------



## HookupsXXX4

partyplatedave said:


> i am thinking of getting into 12th scale....i talked to a guy at the gate and they said that associated and crc cars are best.....what do you guys think i should get?????


Both cars are really great. 

If you want to try your hand at 12th, I would go with a L4. 

When I started in 12th a couple years ago, I bought a CRC Carpet Knife. This was a link car. At the time, I didn't know really how much time had to go into the car to make it perform. Plus, with a link car, one good smack on the boards, and the thing was out of twik. 

Once I bought the L4, the car stays set-up, even after a couple of good "SMACKS" off the boards. 

What I am getting at, if I was you, go with a T-Bar car. Both companys make great T-Bars cars. Plus, I am sure that with the talent that runs at the GATE, you will be in great shape.

12th is a great class to get into. 8 minutes of flat out running and trying to hold that line is a blast.

Hope this helps.

Jerry
_____________________________
New World Hobbies-nwh.vstore.ca
Axiom Motors-axiommotors.com
MAXAMPS.COM
K of K


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

MAN, 
Did I cough, cough, cough in the 12th main Sunday or what???????????/


----------



## rayhuang

Hey guys-I'll remind you again later-but please sign me up for racing this Sunday. 12th stock and TC stock. If the weathers good I will be torturing myself on my bike then I'll be in. I might give you all a treat and show up in my lycra!!

ummm....maybe not!!


----------



## Greg Anthony

?????????


----------



## bean's my hero

*Practice on Saturday!!!!!*

Hey Guys,

The Gate will be open this Saturday 10/21/06 for Practice. Doors will open at 10:00am and close at 5:00pm. The cost of practice will be $10.00. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## McSmooth

Thanks, guys. See ya there.


----------



## partyplatedave

well i hope i can come out tomorrow.......but i have to get as much practice before the HC.......I am ready to go fas in my little g main class....


----------



## John Tag

Hey all.... Just thought I would post here to welcome you all to a great event. We at Express are holding our Carpet Shoot Out at Horsham Pa December 8-10th 2006. I hope some of you will be able to attend this great event. They have many talented drivers there,Jeff Cuffs,Jason Schreffler,Craig Xavier and Mark Smyka among many others, looking foward to your Ohio challange.. Hope some can make this great event, I will be at your Classic again this year if you have any question and I will have entry forms there also..

Thanks for your time and look foward to seeing some of you there.. 


Contact me for entry form.. [email protected]


----------



## partyplatedave

thanks for all the help goetz....

from lover boy


----------



## partyplatedave

wat time should i come to the gate tomorrow for racing??? what time does it end


----------



## bean's my hero

Dave Racing starts around 11:30-12. Doors open at 8:00am. Racing should be done around 4-30 or 5:00

Jim


----------



## rayhuang

EA Motorsports is bringing IB4200WE Cells and CO27's (same motor as Champs this year) to sell. He'll be there Thursday night ifyour looking for some fresh HP for the HC!!!


----------



## John Tag

Me Too..LOL

See Ya's friday am..


----------



## Marty Mangione

Kool Ray, would like to try some new motors and i herd EA has some fast stuff. What time Thurs is the gate going to open?? Marty


----------



## rayhuang

Marty Mangione said:


> Kool Ray, would like to try some new motors and i herd EA has some fast stuff. What time Thurs is the gate going to open?? Marty


Just dont ask Eric Anderson (aka Americas Idol) to sing his hit song "Do I make you proud" SOunds more like "Do I make your ears hurt" if you ask me.

But he does know how to tune motors and match batteries.


----------



## Marty Mangione

Ok, so what time thursday????????????????????? Marty


----------



## CrashTestDummy

AB Charles will also have some of the newest and freshest IB cells available for sale along with paragon...motor spray....dust-off air and a ton of parts


----------



## EAMotorsports

Marty Mangione said:


> Ok, so what time thursday????????????????????? Marty


 I'll be there around 9.45 Thursday night. I land at 8.50PM and taking the Huang shuttle to the track and then on to the Huang Suites for the night after setting up at the track.

EA


----------



## rayhuang

Well-here I go again!!! After the HC I will be selling some touring cars (with parts, bodies, tires), a 12th scale probably some batteries, dischargers, etc. Come see my this Wednesday or during the HC to see what Ive got. Maybe pick-up a new ride for the Champs!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Guys,

We are going to be working on the track Wednesday and Thursday this week. 5:30-10 each day to get everything squared away. Please come out if you have time. There's a ton of stuff to get done.

- Chris -

I emailed about 50 or 60 locals. Alot of them came back. It was just a list of tasks, that's all. Come on out.


----------



## Marty Mangione

See ya thursday for sure, maybe wed too. Don`t know about wed got a wallpaper job going till at least wed. Marty TsB


----------



## Marty Mangione

Ray, IM


----------



## Marty Mangione

EA, looking for a sick fast Stock Motor or 2 for my 12th scale. ya know like something you`d pick for yourself. Marty Team short BUS


----------



## EAMotorsports

Marty Mangione said:


> EA, looking for a sick fast Stock Motor or 2 for my 12th scale. ya know like something you`d pick for yourself. Marty Team short BUS


 You dont want one like I'd pick for myself...Im a cheap bastard...I keep the piss poor ones for myself because I cant sell those:jest:

EA


----------



## partyplatedave

EAMotorsports said:


> You dont want one like I'd pick for myself...Im a cheap bastard...I keep the piss poor ones for myself because I cant sell those:jest:
> 
> EA


If you have any cheap 4200s for sale i could use one....or two....just name ur prices :thumbsup:


----------



## bean's my hero

*Work Nights All This Week!!!!!!!!*

Hey Guys,

If you are free to come to The Gate to help with the Prep for the Classic stop out any night this week starting tomorrow night (Tuesday). We need to pull the current layout up, put the new layout down, clean the entire facility, re-arrange the pits, re-hang banners, set-up tech, etc...... We have stuff to do! So if your free any night this week stop on out. Your help would be appreciated. We will be there from 5-5:30 until whenever. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## David Usnik

I'll be there tomorrow night with my rubber gloves and scrub brush!:roll:


----------



## Mike Pavlick

Chris and myself will be there around 6:00 pm tonight if anyone would like to come out and give a hand on some HC preparation would appreciate it guys.


----------



## John Tag

I wish I was there to help but Jim never offered to pick me up...LOL

See ya's friday am...


----------



## EAMotorsports

Mike Pavlick said:


> Chris and myself will be there around 6:00 pm tonight if anyone would like to come out and give me a hand with some Preparation H. It would be appreciated after Chris is done.


 

EA


----------



## Brian Rice

EAMotorsports said:


> EA



LOL! :freak: :drunk:


----------



## Mike Pavlick

I wonder whats more durable shuey or x-ray I guess we will find out in qualifying wont we EA.LOL thats if you bring enough parts to make it through practice ya country bumpkin!!!!see you friday


----------



## vn1500

:thumbsup: Danny Medved you are in for the HC just give Jim Herman your money...


----------



## EAMotorsports

Mike Pavlick said:


> I wonder whats more durable shuey or x-ray I guess we will find out in qualifying wont we EA.LOL thats if you bring enough parts to make it through practice ya country bumpkin!!!!see you friday


 I can already answer that question!! LOL...I'll have plenty but wont be needing any of them!! 

Now in 12th stock that may be a different story:tongue:

EA


----------



## partyplatedave

Mike Pavlick said:


> I wonder whats more durable shuey or x-ray I guess we will find out in qualifying wont we EA.LOL thats if you bring enough parts to make it through practice ya country bumpkin!!!!see you friday



LET THE BATTLES BEGIN :dude:


----------



## partyplatedave

hey i am thinking about getting an xray for christmas.....wat should i get a t2 or an fk????? I have heard lots of good about the fk04


----------



## bean's my hero

Just a Quick Reminder that we will be working on the track Wednesday evening and Thursday evening. We have a tone of stuff to do so if you can make it out to lend a hand we would greatly appreciate it. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Medved

See ya tonight. about 5:30 6:00 ok?

dan medved


----------



## rayhuang

I should be there about 4:30 at the latest today. I'll post again if I am going to be later than that.


----------



## darnold

Hey Chris, did you get the pm? Looking forward to some great racing and fun. -Dave


----------



## MAD1

Hey, is there any racing this weekend?


----------



## ghoulardi

*Duh !*



MAD1 said:


> Hey, is there any racing this weekend?


 



DUHHH!!!!


----------



## partyplatedave

rayhuang said:


> Well-here I go again!!! After the HC I will be selling some touring cars (with parts, bodies, tires), a 12th scale probably some batteries, dischargers, etc. Come see my this Wednesday or during the HC to see what Ive got. Maybe pick-up a new ride for the Champs!!


ray.....i forgot to ask.....what do you still have :thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang

partyplatedave said:


> ray.....i forgot to ask.....what do you still have :thumbsup:


Schumacher Mi2 EC-same as what Pavlik and Goetz are running.

Ray


----------



## Marty Mangione

See you all at the gate tonite for some clean up and practice. Marty TsB


----------



## McSmooth

For Team Short Bus:

http://www.deathrowtshirts.com/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=SHORT%20BUS_DR


----------



## McSmooth




----------



## CrashTestDummy

AB Charles now has 2 of the new T-2 007's instock and ready for sale.


----------



## partyplatedave

CrashTestDummy said:


> AB Charles now has 2 of the new T-2 007's instock and ready for sale.


whats the price tag on one of them babies


----------



## CrashTestDummy

the price for the new x-ray 007 is set at 409.00
you can contact the shop at 412-561-3068 if interested, or you can contact me on our website in the forum area at www.ab-charles.com

jim


----------



## Mackin

I'm selling my T2 with a new BMI chassis if anyone is interested. Also have a nearly new Novak GTX. Let me know before it goes on ebay.

chuck


----------



## Mackin

Any chance of being open for practice on the next couple of sats. before the champs? After the Halloween race I can use all the practice I can get.

chuck


----------



## TC Guy

Goetz is still awesome!!! :dude:


----------



## partyplatedave

CrashTestDummy said:


> the price for the new x-ray 007 is set at 409.00
> you can contact the shop at 412-561-3068 if interested, or you can contact me on our website in the forum area at www.ab-charles.com
> 
> jim


thanks for the info :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## McSmooth

Mike Peterson said:


> Chapter 22- Gearing, Overrated?
> Chapter 198- Excepting the Failure, with a smile on your face!
> Chapter 210- Antidepressants and there use in Rc Racing
> Chapter 211- Well, your still better than the new kid that drools on himself


I have a couple new chapters after the HC:

Chapter 83 - Methodically de-tuning your car out of competitiveness
Chapter 84 - The pit thrash to re-tune your car where it started

And a few others:

Chapter 173 - Camber, Shmamber
Chapter 1 - Buy a Hoodie


----------



## Mike Peterson

McSmooth said:


> I have a couple new chapters after the HC:
> 
> Chapter 83 - Methodically de-tuning your car out of competitiveness
> Chapter 84 - The pit thrash to re-tune your car where it started
> 
> And a few others:
> 
> Chapter 173 - Camber, Shmamber
> Chapter 1 - Buy a Hoodie


Very good ones....I have only one from last weekend!

Chapter 155- 1/12th Scale, no need to wrench on these! :wave:


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Mackin said:


> I'm selling my T2 with a new BMI chassis if anyone is interested. Also have a nearly new Novak GTX. Let me know before it goes on<a href="http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-1751-2978-71/1?AID=5463217&PID=1606754&mpre=http%3A//www.ebay.com"> eBay!</a>.
> 
> chuck


Chuck,
I have a bid on a GTX on ebay, if it falls through, I may be interested. Send me a PM and let me know what you want for it.


----------



## rayhuang

Hey Rico-nice job at the HC!!


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

A-PER-ISH-IATE it, same to you, you always seem to dig deep down at big races and run well. I just wish I could have taken the "B". After "freight-training" for several minutes and FINALLY taking the lead, I tapped out, got shuffled back, and fell off. It would have been nice to finish the weekend with a win!!!!! Maybe next time


----------



## rayhuang

Not that it guarantees anything, but I wish I had stayed for round 3 and not left. Sure _I could have stuffed it lap one for 20 seconds-but all my changes for round 4 that didnt work would have been out of the way and I might have known what to do for round 4. I must say I was pretty hungover (shakes, headache lol) for the first qual Sundaymorning... I hit it pretty hard Saturday night. by my TC quals I was feeling better.

Anyways-sounds like sour grapes and its not-I was happy with how things ended up-though I would have loved to have been in the B with you and Bean!!! The B was a crazy race where as the C was just me trying to stay with Zork for 8 minutes hoping hed make any bobble and I could close the gap.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Are you guys racing tomorrow (Sunday 5th) -- what time?


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

I wish we had Masters. Eli, Frank, Piersol, Bean, you, me, that would have been sweet.


----------



## Medved

*practice before Champs*

I know its early but I was asked about if there will be extra practice dates before the Champs.

dan medved


----------



## partyplatedave

rayhuang said:


> Not that it guarantees anything, but I wish I had stayed for round 3 and not left. Sure _I could have stuffed it lap one for 20 seconds-but all my changes for round 4 that didnt work would have been out of the way and I might have known what to do for round 4. I must say I was pretty hungover (shakes, headache lol) for the first qual Sundaymorning... I hit it pretty hard Saturday night. by my TC quals I was feeling better.
> 
> Anyways-sounds like sour grapes and its not-I was happy with how things ended up-though I would have loved to have been in the B with you and Bean!!! The B was a crazy race where as the C was just me trying to stay with Zork for 8 minutes hoping hed make any bobble and I could close the gap.



Ray you still trying out that whole rubber thing.....you should come out one of these fridays and race bombers :thumbsup: 

who needs a wing anyway


----------



## partyplatedave

whats the difference from tweak and weight distribution


----------



## Mike Peterson

we are racing on the 4th, doors open at 8:00am!


----------



## partyplatedave

hey...i need a little help.....on onroad swap and sell if you look at the crc caarpet knife he is willing to trade me that for my tc3......how many of you are racing that....how does that one look


----------



## bean's my hero

Dave,

It is an older car but it would be a good starter car for 1/12th for you. 

Jim


----------



## rayhuang

How did racing go yesterday? Who TQ'd and won the classes?


----------



## onefastdude

I TQ'd and won 19 turn...................................oh wait a minute did you mean at the Gate? 














-I.P. Dailey-


----------



## chicky03

rayhuang said:


> How did racing go yesterday? Who TQ'd and won the classes?


It was light turn out. We decided to practice. Thank you to the people who showed up to help support the track. 

Paul


----------



## rayhuang

wow-that sucks Chicky. Well, lets hope it picks up for the Champs-warm-up now.


----------



## partyplatedave

bean's my hero said:


> Dave,
> 
> It is an older car but it would be a good starter car for 1/12th for you.
> 
> Jim


Are parts availability a problem.....will i need many parts??


----------



## rayhuang

partyplatedave said:


> Are parts availability a problem.....will i need many parts??


Not at all. Parts can be bought in the LHS or online anytime.

Ray


----------



## Mike Peterson

To all who may be interested......The Gate is now less one sedan....everyone wish "Tommy Kraimer" good luck in sunny Cali.........this is a sad day for all.....


----------



## Marty Mangione

Anyone else going to the gate wed??? Marty


----------



## bigcheese

Yep, coming out to cycle batts & run.


----------



## [email protected]

to all electric drivers that still want to run dirt offroad,we have a indoor dirt track in lorain ohio called bumps-n-jumps and we are running a electric only night this friday, anyone interested please call [email protected] or check out www.bumps-n-jumps.com 
or stop out and check it out 3-9pm wed &thur
friday ractice starts at 5pm ,races start around 6:30/$15 fee.
heated,and power on sight.
hope to see some new and old faces.


----------



## Marty Mangione

Fridays are a bummer becasue we race at the gate on fridays. I`ve herd about this track and would like to try it but fridays are all ready taken. Marty TsB


----------



## partyplatedave

[email protected] said:


> to all electric drivers that still want to run dirt offroad,we have a indoor dirt track in lorain ohio called bumps-n-jumps and we are running a electric only night this friday, anyone interested please call [email protected] or check out www.bumps-n-jumps.com
> or stop out and check it out 3-9pm wed &thur
> friday ractice starts at 5pm ,races start around 6:30/$15 fee.
> heated,and power on sight.
> hope to see some new and old faces.


we must choose between gate fridays and bumps and jumps fridays......ba da da


----------



## [email protected]

what about monday nights?i know sundays are taken too.


----------



## partyplatedave

[email protected] said:


> what about monday nights?i know sundays are taken too.


i dont know if our 12scales and touring cars can handle those jumps.....LOL


----------



## EAMotorsports

For any of you GAYters that are going to the indoor champs I should have a nice supply of freshly matched 4200WC cells with me. If interested in pre-ordering them for delivery there email me. [email protected]

EA


----------



## partyplatedave

EAMotorsports said:


> For any of you GAYters that are going to the indoor champs I should have a nice supply of freshly matched 4200WC cells with me. If interested in pre-ordering them for delivery there email me. [email protected]
> 
> EA


aaaaaaaaaa....yes......i feel the gay but it is coming from goetz


----------



## Marty Mangione

Hay Dave it`s your bed time!


----------



## partyplatedave

Marty Mangione said:


> Hay Dave it`s your bed time!


lol.....i have thursday and friday and possibly monday off because there is a huge natural gass leak at our school....lol....my car will be in tip top condition unless i spend the next four days on Hobbytalk :thumbsup: :freak:


----------



## partyplatedave

Goetz......are you going to be coming out on friday.....i didnt see you last friday


----------



## 1fastguy1

hey guys 
whats the schedule for the warm up??
Mo


----------



## chicky03

1fastguy1 said:


> hey guys
> whats the schedule for the warm up??
> Mo


Doors open sat-tues 8:00am

We close sat at 10:00pm
Sunday after the race is over
monday and tuesday 8:00pm

Paul


----------



## rayhuang

I'm opening a track where I race 1/24 scale rc cars and we race on Wednesdays, Fridays and Sundays every week. Come on out. Heres the website www.hijackraceway.com

Most of all bring me beer and have fun!!
Ray


----------



## partyplatedave

sorry...i am not old enough to buy beer

i have always wanted to race zip zaps


----------



## partyplatedave

all Gaters......we are missing the Arbor for the Cobra tire truer


----------



## partyplatedave

hey does anyone have xtra xray springs or want to split a set with me since they come in sets of 4


----------



## Marty Mangione

Hay Ray were is the track i have 3 of those cars. The link took me to nothing. Marty


----------



## rayhuang

Marty Mangione said:


> Hay Ray were is the track i have 3 of those cars. The link took me to nothing. Marty


It was a joke Marty-for the guy who hijacked our thread!


----------



## losiman2

kinda brings new meaning to " TEAM SHORT BUS " huh!!!! :tongue:


----------



## Marty Mangione

It`s not short Bus for nothing


----------



## Marty Mangione

Do you really consider what Jr did a hijacking, WOW to me it`s a guy trying to drum up some business. You know when he and Wayne hooked up he started to stock on road stuff since the GATE has no hobby shop anymore. He always gave me and anyone else from the gate who went in there a pretty good deal. Not to mention he sponsored the Reagan track Most of the summer. You ask JR for a part and you usually get it within a few days. I know i support HT on fridays and the gate on wed but i don`t hesitate to call JR when i need a part NOW. So lets all relax and try to spread the $$$$ around befor there are no hobby shops around and alls you have is sponsored guys racing eachother lord knows thats just not enough guys to keep ANY track open. Marty TsB


----------



## Marty Mangione

Oh Yea, GOOD ONE RAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marty Mangione

How was racing sunday? How many 12th scales did you have we only had 3 friday??


----------



## ML23

Any one have any opinions about the schumacher mi2, good bad yeah or nay please let me know.


----------



## rayhuang

ML23 said:


> Any one have any opinions about the schumacher mi2, good bad yeah or nay please let me know.


They are awesome-oh and did I mention I have one for sale??? but seriousely-Pavlik and Goetz run them, but I wasnt kidding about having one for sale with spares.


----------



## chicky03

Marty Mangione said:


> How was racing sunday? How many 12th scales did you have we only had 3 friday??


It was pretty good. We had 9-tc and 9-1/12. We could have had more but Mike Blackstock and Barry Baker were scared to race mod 1/12 because they could not compete with my times. Imagine that, two of the best racers in the world don't even want to race a club race when they know they won't win. What is with these people? I took my beatings and never complained. It is supposed to be fun and I race to learn and get better. I don't care if I win or lose as long as I show improvement.

Paul


----------



## rayhuang

chicky03 said:


> It was pretty good. We had 9-tc and 9-1/12. We could have had more but Mike Blackstock and Barry Baker were scared to race mod 1/12 because they could not compete with my times. Imagine that, two of the best racers in the world don't even want to race a club race when they know they won't win. What is with these people? I took my beatings and never complained. It is supposed to be fun and I race to learn and get better. I don't care if I win or lose as long as I show improvement.
> 
> Paul


OMG-thats hilarious!!


----------



## rayhuang

Rice and I should be there this Sunday to race 12th scale!! Anyone with some balls want to run 19t 12th???


----------



## partyplatedave

Marty is so right......actually i should run up there for xray parts

could anyone give me a link for fk05 parts


----------



## partyplatedave

chicky03 said:


> It was pretty good. We had 9-tc and 9-1/12. We could have had more but Mike Blackstock and Barry Baker were scared to race mod 1/12 because they could not compete with my times. Imagine that, two of the best racers in the world don't even want to race a club race when they know they won't win. What is with these people? I took my beatings and never complained. It is supposed to be fun and I race to learn and get better. I don't care if I win or lose as long as I show improvement.
> 
> Paul




HOLY CRAP........I NOW SHALL WORSHIP YOU


----------



## chicky03

Marty Mangione said:


> Do you really consider what Jr did a hijacking, WOW to me it`s a guy trying to drum up some business. You know when he and Wayne hooked up he started to stock on road stuff since the GATE has no hobby shop anymore. He always gave me and anyone else from the gate who went in there a pretty good deal. Not to mention he sponsored the Reagan track Most of the summer. You ask JR for a part and you usually get it within a few days. I know i support HT on fridays and the gate on wed but i don`t hesitate to call JR when i need a part NOW. So lets all relax and try to spread the $$$$ around befor there are no hobby shops around and alls you have is sponsored guys racing eachother lord knows thats just not enough guys to keep ANY track open. Marty TsB


It was not because we do not want people to buy parts from him. We would love for people to buy stuff from him. It has nothing to do with hobby shops just race tracks. We need to keep our track open so you have a place to race. If I were trying to take racers from the off road track and get them to come to the gate, the off road track would close. Same for them. If they take away racers from HT or the gate we will not be around either and no one will have a place to race their 1/12 and TC's. AE does not go into the Losi thread and tell everyone that their new TC is out so come and buy it, right? Stu from Hobbytown did not like what he did either, I just made a bigger deal out of it. Here is stu's post


bigbadstu said:


> What about starting your own thread, in the offroad forum maybe?


Paul


----------



## partyplatedave

chicky03 said:


> It was not because we do not want people to buy parts from him. We would love for people to buy stuff from him. It has nothing to do with hobby shops just race tracks. We need to keep our track open so you have a place to race. If I were trying to take racers from the off road track and get them to come to the gate, the off road track would close. Same for them. If they take away racers from HT or the gate we will not be around either and no one will have a place to race their 1/12 and TC's. AE does not go into the Losi thread and tell everyone that their new TC is out so come and buy it, right?
> 
> Paul


got a point.....but that would be a good idea to open another hobby shop at the gate.....all we need is general parts......not the crap Bells and whistles got......we just need a supplier of scheumacher, xray, losi and AE parts.....just a bunch of general parts.....arms, knuckles, hubs, ect.......we need a HUGE supply a brushes, motors, and TIRES.....batteries would help too.......i mean i am sure if someone had lots of cash......i am sure we could get a discount on bulk items......I may have a deal coming on brushes.....theres a guy on this site that wants to trade for something of mine.....i will see what i can do :thumbsup:


----------



## chicky03

partyplatedave said:


> got a point.....but that would be a good idea to open another hobby shop at the gate.....all we need is general parts......not the crap Bells and whistles got......we just need a supplier of scheumacher, xray, losi and AE parts.....just a bunch of general parts.....arms, knuckles, hubs, ect.......we need a HUGE supply a brushes, motors, and TIRES.....batteries would help too.......i mean i am sure if someone had lots of cash......i am sure we could get a discount on bulk items......I may have a deal coming on brushes.....theres a guy on this site that wants to trade for something of mine.....i will see what i can do :thumbsup:


I would love to have a hobbyshop that was at the gate but the problem is no one has a lot of cash to spare. If you know some one send them our way. You would be suprised how much money we don't make. If this were something that was visable or was a full time business then it would work but to have enough space and have the rent costs kept down this is our only option right now. 

Let us know if you about the brushes. I am sure some people will be interested.

Paul


----------



## partyplatedave

chicky03 said:


> I would love to have a hobbyshop that was at the gate but the problem is no one has a lot of cash to spare. If you know some one send them our way. You would be suprised how much money we don't make. If this were something that was visable or was a full time business then it would work but to have enough space and have the rent costs kept down this is our only option right now.
> 
> Let us know if you about the brushes. I am sure some people will be interested.
> 
> Paul


LOL......i know no one has the money.....but if a hobby shop can do something....i wish AB Charles could have a permanent spot at the Gate.......I love what they do at big races.......I also know many of the Gaters have tried to get a deal from Parma but they have just given us nothing.....there has got to be a local shop that is willing to do this for us....i will be searching......i may get into 12th scale or brp because just from what i hear they dont break as much as the touring cars do.....i dont even have a clue were to get xray parts.....all i know is the company is in slovakia.....NOT GOOD......But if there could be a person that could hook us up by doing one little thing like someone could be Tire man and someone could be Brush Man.....LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## chicky03

One of the problems we at Parma have is this and it goes back to supporting the hobby shops. If we sell tires to the racers then you don't buy them from the hobby shop. If you don't buy them from the hobbyshop they go out of business. I am sure any of the hobbyshops in the area will order as may tires as you would like under their terms, which I have no idea what they are. If you tell them hey, I want to order 10 sets of tires I would think they would be willing to work with you a little on the price. If they are not willing to work with you or order them then order them on line. Parma needs to support the shops around the country so us selling directly to the racers is not how it should work. The people who we do sell to are racers who travel around the country and represent Parma.

Paul


----------



## rayhuang

PPDave-if it was as easy as that everyone would and could be a mini track distributer. Trust me theres not enough money in it for the hassles. and whats with the dig on Parma???


----------



## Marty Mangione

Paul in my opinion that`s a load of crapola. If the hobbyshops want to sell tires to racers. Than thay should show up with a pegboard full of tires. Bud does it and it works for him. When i raced a brp i was always buying something off Bud. You are at the track you have the means. I don`t get it??? Marty TsB


----------



## chicky03

Marty Mangione said:


> Paul in my opinion that`s a load of crapola. If the hobbyshops want to sell tires to racers. Than thay should show up with a pegboard full of tires. Bud does it and it works for him. When i raced a brp i was always buying something off Bud. You are at the track you have the means. I don`t get it??? Marty TsB


Hobbytown has tires and they take special orders. So I am not sure why everyone says they do not have tires. I work at Parma and if I sell you tires then you won't buy them from Hobbytown then Hobbytown loses your busniess. Same as like you said before you buy parts from the local shops JR, Hobbytown etc. so they stay open. Then you want to buy tires from us? What is there to get? 

If we would just sell our products to everyone why would the hobby shops carry them?


----------



## partyplatedave

well......i havent even went to HT and tried to order stuff.....lastr time i went.....some 16 year old was at the counter and when i tried ordering some parts he just said

well the place is in slovakia and it is going to take way to long to get here

so if they dont want my money i will go to strongsville hobby.....the only people that want to help me at hobbytown are steve and stu.....
it drives me out of the hobby when tires are expensive and i go throught them like CRAZY......for how many tires each racer uses just a buck or two off will save us a lot....i really dont have a word in this but people like cheap stuff.......and even if HT doesnt sell as many parma they sell plenty other stuff that will make them thrive......


----------



## zach A

heyy david the best place to get X-RAY parts is www.ashfordhobby.com this is where we order all of ares if you order them one day they will be there the next day inless they dont have it which they usally do
zacarious


----------



## losidude44857

I love Parma


----------



## Bigron

*xray parts*

stormer racing hobbies also carries x ray parts


----------



## ghoulardi

*??????*



zach A said:


> heyy david the best place to get X-RAY parts is www.ashfordhobby.com this is where we order all of ares if you order them one day they will be there the next day inless they dont have it which they usally do
> zacarious


 They must be good if they can figure out your misspelled orders. :jest:


----------



## partyplatedave

zach A said:


> heyy david the best place to get X-RAY parts is www.ashfordhobby.com this is where we order all of ares if you order them one day they will be there the next day inless they dont have it which they usally do
> zacarious


Thanks......i got it all together.....i got springs for it and everything.....what kind of oil did you use....i just used 30 weight AE all around.... :thumbsup:

is there anything else i may need for it???


----------



## MAD1

Don't even get me started on this business talk. Now you are living in my world! Retail is a very hard and rough business. I fight the internet every day in my line of work and have seen my ability to make a living drastically reduced in the past 5 years due to the internet. I hate to piss all of you off, but a company like Parma gets my business because of their business practice. There are some frustrating things when dealing with a local hobby shop, but they are in business to make money and have to be careful on what they stock.

In the great state of Ohio, you must pay tax on your inventory every month. I have seen products at Hobbytown on the shelf for the last couple of years. These were products that were "hot" at one time and then a new shinner thing came along and there it sits. This product begins to cost the shop owner money that the state gets. So, you stock stuff that sells quickly (called inventory turns) and try to take care of the "niche" market as best you can. That's us...club racers.

In my opinion you would have to be crazy to start a hobby shop at The Gate for 15-20 people. You haven't even turned on the Open sign and you are losing $. It is a great convenience, but what happens when nobody buys anything for a couple of weeks?

Enough of my soap opera and don't bring this up again or I will make sure my car gets in everyones way and you will need those hard to find parts!


----------



## CrashTestDummy

I have spoken to Hermann and Seaball and Wise and chicky and let them know that if they would come up with a laundry list of items they consider essential to have at the gate we will give them to them on consignment. Obviously we cant keep everything that everyone wants but we are willing to help out in anyway we can and keep things there at the gate for the racers.

Jim


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

-----


----------



## [email protected]

sorry to all,i never ment to step on toes ,and i am not wanting to take any business away from anyone.i will support all r/c racing that i can(carpet,offroad).
if you need anything ,let me know.


----------



## CrashTestDummy

AB Charles Hobby Shop will have a load of items this Sunday at the gate for the warmup and to support the racers getting ready for the Champs. John from the shop will have everything he can carry there as we tried to do for the HC and even more stuff that wasnt there the last time. look for us there this weekend folks.

Jim


----------



## rayhuang

Do you have any Talent in a Can? I'm looking for 0.3 per lap!!


----------



## CrashTestDummy

Well...............you better check with John to see if he packed any.


----------



## zach A

david i used 30WT xray/serpent oil all the way around
zach


----------



## McSmooth

rayhuang said:


> Do you have any Talent in a Can? I'm looking for 0.3 per lap!!


Just buy anything. Everyone knows that every hot new product released to market is worth 0.3 per lap!

Or may I suggest the new "Don't be a failure" hoodie or the Cleveland Plain Dealer Bestseller Failure Minimization authored by Friends of The Gate.


----------



## partyplatedave

well......sorry if i started this whole arguement.....i didnt know what i was talking about....LOL


----------



## partyplatedave

Hey i found a deal on brushes.........90 cents a pair

they are 767 and i will get more info

tell me if you want any


----------



## 1fastguy1

CrashTestDummy said:


> AB Charles Hobby Shop will have a load of items this Sunday at the gate for the warmup and to support the racers getting ready for the Champs. John from the shop will have everything he can carry there as we tried to do for the HC and even more stuff that wasnt there the last time. look for us there this weekend folks.
> 
> Jim


always steppin up to the plate...thats awesome.
see you guys this sunday.
Mo


----------



## CrashTestDummy

I have ordered 200 pairs of tires from Jaco that we should have in time for the warmup and the champs.those who know John Peoples will be able to get them at the warmups and the champs....


----------



## partyplatedave

just got new info on the brushes they are about a buck a pair (90 cents if you want to have it cheaper....lol)
the guy says he has 280 pairs of reedy 767 
he says they have straight cut with soft shunts

he says if we tell him how many we need.......he will ship them quick......and if we order more than 280 he can order another 500 


please just PM me for more info and try to get your order in soon if you want them


----------



## partyplatedave

CrashTestDummy said:


> I have ordered 200 pairs of tires from Jaco that we should have in time for the warmup and the champs.those who know John Peoples will be able to get them at the warmups and the champs....


u bringin any parma.....LOL :thumbsup: 
i may stop up on Sunday...... :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty Mangione

Hi Mike


----------



## David Usnik

Grizzly Adams - Hoo-Hong is going to be giving you a package for me on Sunday. Can you bring it with you to the hotel on Tuesday?


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

It depends on what it is,may want to keep it for myself.


See you on tuesday with your package.


----------



## David Usnik

GRIZZLY-A said:


> See you on tuesday with your package.


Your reply could easily be taken the wrong way. :lol:


----------



## Brian Rice

David Usnik said:


> Your reply could easily be taken the wrong way. :lol:


Now you guys are thinking like Chris! LOL!


----------



## TC Guy

I have yet another failure to report:
Where: TC/RC Huntington, WV
When: 2nd round of qualifying, lap #5
What Occurred: Co27 up in smoke. How in the world you nuke an arm in stock motor I have no idea? None-the-less, it was done.
Quite photogenic however, as I came out of the infield into the back straight and the smoke began to pour out both sides and rear of the body as it slowly rolled to a stop and seized.

Mr. Wise, make sure you welcome Bagshaw as the newest inductee of our "lost-a-wheelnut" club.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

TC Guy said:


> I have yet another failure to report:
> When: 2nd round of qualifying, lap #5


I was just reading about this. That falls under the following section: 

Chapter 16 - The Element of Surprise

Section 6A - It Only Takes One:

While most racers aim to qualify well in the first round and get incrementally faster with each round of qualifying, we take a whole new approach. With our approach, you won't show your cards too early, if you show them at all...


----------



## Mike Peterson

TC Guy said:


> I have yet another failure to report:
> Where: TC/RC Huntington, WV
> When: 2nd round of qualifying, lap #5
> What Occurred: Co27 up in smoke. How in the world you nuke an arm in stock motor I have no idea? None-the-less, it was done.
> Quite photogenic however, as I came out of the infield into the back straight and the smoke began to pour out both sides and rear of the body as it slowly rolled to a stop and seized.
> 
> Mr. Wise, make sure you welcome Bagshaw as the newest inductee of our "lost-a-wheelnut" club.



I welcome him with open arms


----------



## McSmooth

Chapter 33: Three Burned Armatures: When one just doesn't fulfill that craving

Chapter 42: Nuts and Clamps: Trackside laughs for all

Chapter 51: Sportsmanlike Driving when Money is on the Line

Chapter 65: Comm Drops as a Personal Lubricant


----------



## partyplatedave

Goetz......you comin out friday


----------



## partyplatedave

sorry wrong forum :freak:


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

partyplatedave said:


> sorry wrong forum :freak:


WTF???????????


----------



## Medved

partyplatedave said:


> Goetz......you comin out friday


???????


----------



## partyplatedave

RICOTHOMAS said:


> WTF???????????


LOL.....i posted something and noticed it was in the wrong forum so i erased it and wrote that instead


----------



## ML23

Touring car help

I am looking to get a new TC but there are so many choices out there

xray t2007
corally rdx
schumacher mi2 
ae tc4
losi jrxs

i am looking to purchas it in the next month or so, of the cars above is there any you guys would recomend or stay away from. I will primarly race at the gate carpet only.

thanks for any help you guys can give me
mike


----------



## tcian

xray is a nice and durable car


----------



## MAD1

I like my Schumi, but that RDX is a thing of beauty. Just lots O $


----------



## EAMotorsports

xray t2007-Ready to run out of the box on carpet. nothing else needed. Very easy to work on and parts are pretty cheap.

corally rdx-Can be run out of the box but needs 100.00's of dollars in aftermarket parts if you want to run what others are running. Most expensive of all you listed including parts. Hard to work on at times.

schumacher mi2- Not as poplualr as others but very fast when setup right...and the best with this car is at your home track. About the same price as others but parts will be harder to find. Not sure about ease of working on.

ae tc4-Dont even go there.

losi jrxs-Good car. Not much needed out of the box for carpet. Fairley easy to work on..battery fitment is a problem on current model....If this was the route I went I would wait till the JRXS-R came out...Dialed out of the box and you have Chicky there for help. Parts will be easy to get and fairley cheap as well. new car will be super easy to work on.

EA


----------



## Medved

*Soon to be for Sale*



ML23 said:


> Touring car help
> 
> I am looking to get a new TC but there are so many choices out there
> 
> xray t2007
> corally rdx
> schumacher mi2
> ae tc4
> losi jrxs
> 
> i am looking to purchas it in the next month or so, of the cars above is there any you guys would recomend or stay away from. I will primarly race at the gate carpet only.
> 
> thanks for any help you guys can give me
> mike


Mike,

I'm not sure what you are running now, but after the indoor champs, I will be unloading my FK05. I am considering selling everything (ready to run), even the electronic's, straight off of the track! 

This would include the high end digital servo, speedo and reciever, most 6 cell batteries, all my bodies for it, as well as all of the extra parts as well as spares.

This would be a really sweet deal for someone looking to either get into the hobby or someone looking to switch make/model, and not have to spend a small fortune to get all the "extras", and spares. 

If your interested, let me know.
Pete


----------



## McSmooth

Since it IS that week....


----------



## TC Guy

Boys and Girls,

Same track layout this week as the HC? OR have you come up with yet another special surprise?


----------



## Brian Rice

Ray Adams, check your PM's....


----------



## Mike Peterson

TC Guy said:


> Boys and Girls,
> 
> Same track layout this week as the HC? OR have you come up with yet another special surprise?


same lay out.....

McSmooth....very funny as usuall.........

I will take that as my personal moto......"When Your Best Just Sucks!"

hahahahahaaha.....I love that one.....and with the browns player......the truth hurts!


----------



## TC Guy

> ......"When Your Best Just Sucks!"


Success is when preparation meets opportunity.

Failure is when a lack of concentration meets 6 cells and a 27 turn.


----------



## nscr06fan

Anybody seen my wheel nut??????


----------



## partyplatedave

go with Xray.....they are pretty durable...well i just like them a lot.....they arent too expensive and are soooooooo easy to work on........

TC4 is the worst car in the world
anyway i talked to the guy who actually designes the cars for ae at the HC......i saw the prototype tc5....it looks awesome and will come in feb......
but i dont think you should get it


----------



## partyplatedave

MEDVED.....if you have any extra fk05 parts or electronics i can REALLY use some......PLEEEEEEZZZ PM me......i dont have any extra parts and still need electronics


----------



## glitcher

TC Guy said:


> Success is when preparation meets opportunity.
> 
> Failure is when a lack of concentration meets 6 cells and a 27 turn.


Hi "Jake", how ya doin? :dude: 

As of "now" I'm going to the warm-up. WOO HOO!!!!!!

Can't pass up a chance to race with "Baby Face" and "Trucker But".

P.S.- I'll be "OK" as long as I don't run into RICOTHOMAS. :thumbsup:


----------



## glitcher

nscr06fan said:


> Anybody seen my wheel nut??????


"Righty tighty-Lefty loosey"-"Truckerbut" :dude:


----------



## rjvk

"corally rdx-Can be run out of the box but needs 100.00's of dollars in aftermarket parts if you want to run what others are running. Most expensive of all you listed including parts. Hard to work on at times."

best car going though, and setups are well polished

Needs:
lowered shock tower
ultra low suspension blocks <----the killer @ $8 each x 8
silver spring kit
big front bumper
6* caster block

Not needed, but people buy it anyway:
4mm chassis
narrowed motor mount
aluminum hubs
extra long shock extensions
Tamiya shocks
narrow rear hubs (only used on asphalt anyway)

Plus you can buy a used car that will probably have most of the above included for ~$250 with spares. They seem to be testing a new chassis setup but it looks like an asphalt car. So, i think the RDX will be around for a while.


----------



## Stealth_RT

> "corally rdx-Can be run out of the box but needs 100.00's of dollars in aftermarket parts if you want to run what others are running. Most expensive of all you listed including parts. Hard to work on at times."
> 
> best car going though, and setups are well polished
> 
> Needs:
> lowered shock tower
> ultra low suspension blocks <----the killer @ $8 each x 8
> silver spring kit
> big front bumper
> 6* caster block
> 
> Not needed, but people buy it anyway:
> 4mm chassis
> narrowed motor mount
> aluminum hubs
> extra long shock extensions
> Tamiya shocks
> narrow rear hubs (only used on asphalt anyway)


 
-You do not NEED the ultra-low roll center blocks. Herrmann ran his car just fine with the stock ones
-Actually, it comes with the silver spring kit, you need to buy the black spring kit. 
-No one really likes the offset motor mount, so dont bother. The 4mm chassis isnt' needed, and I dont think its available anymore anyway. 
-The new A arms are much more durable than the old ones, and you will not need any extra extensions for the rear arms. 
-Tamiya shocks are SOOO not needed. The Tamiya pistons arent needed either, but alot of people use them. 
-The new style rear hubs are a nice option to use with the new rear arms. 
-Definately get the SRC hard foam bumper and kydex bumper.
-Definately get the duraluminum steering knuckles and the brass bushings. Pricey at ~$40-50, but will last the life of the car. An item Corally should have just included with the kit. 
-Ceramic diff balls are a must, unless you are running mod. Not even that expensive, and will last a very long time. 



> corally rdx-Can be run out of the box but needs 100.00's of dollars in aftermarket parts if you want to run what others are running.


No, you really don't need to spend hundreds to make the RDX fast. Especially now with so many good setups available online.


----------



## EAMotorsports

Stealth_RT said:


> -You do not NEED the ultra-low roll center blocks. Herrmann ran his car just fine with the stock ones
> -Actually, it comes with the silver spring kit, you need to buy the black spring kit.
> -No one really likes the offset motor mount, so dont bother. The 4mm chassis isnt' needed, and I dont think its available anymore anyway.
> -The new A arms are much more durable than the old ones, and you will not need any extra extensions for the rear arms.
> -Tamiya shocks are SOOO not needed. The Tamiya pistons arent needed either, but alot of people use them.
> -The new style rear hubs are a nice option to use with the new rear arms.
> -Definately get the SRC hard foam bumper and kydex bumper.
> -Definately get the duraluminum steering knuckles and the brass bushings. Pricey at ~$40-50, but will last the life of the car. An item Corally should have just included with the kit.
> -Ceramic diff balls are a must, unless you are running mod. Not even that expensive, and will last a very long time.
> 
> 
> 
> No, you really don't need to spend hundreds to make the RDX fast. Especially now with so many good setups available online.


 I dont think I said you "had to spend hundreds to make the rdx fast" Re-read my post. I said if you WANT TO RUN WHAT OTHERS ARE RUNNING. I never said anything about having to have it to be fast. But now that you bring it up Herrman is the ONLY Corally driver than Ran a box stock car. Robbie used to bitch at him about it:lol:

EA


----------



## TC Guy

> Can't pass up a chance to race with "Baby Face" and "Trucker But".


Boy...aren't we funny. Maybe if you tip the guys up there a $20 they'll let you do some of your stand-up comedy routine in between rounds.


----------



## 1fastguy1

EAMotorsports said:


> xray t2007-Ready to run out of the box on carpet. nothing else needed. Very easy to work on and parts are pretty cheap.
> 
> 
> EA


 
and will probably be as cheap as the new one coming out in 6 months.lol
Mo


----------



## TC Guy

LOL... :wave:


----------



## rayhuang

Believe it or not-I have never owned nor driven a 007!! true story!!


----------



## McSmooth

1fastguy1 said:


> and will probably be as cheap as the new one coming out in 6 months.lol
> Mo


It's a necessary evil.

Need that revenue stream to pay for all those drivers.
 

"Big T" motto in the late 80's/early 90's: If you can't beat 'em, buy 'em!


----------



## TC Guy

> Today 11:57 AM
> rayhuang Believe it or not-I have never owned nor driven a 007!! true story!!


YET.....It's only a matter of time....


----------



## Brian Rice

Mackin... check your PM.


----------



## EAMotorsports

1fastguy1 said:


> and will probably be as cheap as the new one coming out in 6 months.lol
> Mo


 Hey now...8 months...Get it right sucker!! LMAO

EA


----------



## Mike Peterson

rumor has it Ray has been seen "surfing" the X-Ray site.......I bet he can't hold out till the end of the champs.....


----------



## Brian Rice

Mike Peterson said:


> rumor has it Ray has been seen "surfing" the X-Ray site.......I bet he can't hold out till the end of the champs.....


Ray's been surfing some site that starts with X, but I am not sure that it's X-ray. :tongue:


----------



## McSmooth

Mike Peterson said:


> rumor has it Ray has been seen "surfing" the X-Ray site.......I bet he can't hold out till the end of the champs.....


Are we taking wagers?

Gimme $500 on the Bandit. :thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang

Mike Peterson said:


> rumor has it Ray has been seen "surfing" the X-Ray site.......I bet he can't hold out till the end of the champs.....


LOL actually-Ive spent moretime here than I should admit www.liveforspeed.com

I just came form Friedmanns house-hes alive and well and will make a comeback in January!! Work, work work he says-ho hum!!


----------



## Robertw321

Actually Ray can't buy an X-Ray. The turn over rate of his cars and the turn over rate of new X-ray models are about on the same schedule. He wouldn't know which one to buy.


----------



## MAD1

LOL actually-Ive spent moretime here than I should admit www.liveforspeed.com


Ray, is that as good as it looks? I have been looking for a Sim for a while. The EA Sports F1 is fun, but this looks like the one.


----------



## MAD1

Oh I see. It's an Online sim. How does it work? Might have to break out my Momo wheel and pedals!


----------



## rayhuang

MAD1 said:


> LOL actually-Ive spent moretime here than I should admit www.liveforspeed.com
> 
> 
> Ray, is that as good as it looks? I have been looking for a Sim for a while. The EA Sports F1 is fun, but this looks like the one.


The more you drive (even with a mouse) and the more you learn about all the racing leagues, championships, seasn long racing series and 24 hour a day online racing-its pretty hard to not love it. Ive only been on it three days (as long as Ive known about it) and two nights ago I raced online 5 or 6 races and raced for the lead in nose to tail races that lasted 4 or 5 laps!!!

I guess when you move form Demo mode and buy the license (about $45US) the racing gets a LOT cleaner and of course faster!! The guys hosting servers monitor the races and dont allow rough driving or you get banned!!


----------



## rayhuang

MAD1 said:


> Oh I see. It's an Online sim. How does it work? Might have to break out my Momo wheel and pedals!


Its darn easy-DL load it and start practicing. You'll learn as you go. Masive set-up possibilities, but no wrenches!! Maybe the best $45 racing money you'll ever spend. Yup-Momo wheel and pedals what I use. I am pretty far off the pace compared to the WR (world records) lap time but more than competitive. Finally all that karting is paying off!!

I'll tell ya more about it Sunday if your there!!


----------



## partyplatedave

RAY.....the driver of cyber cars.....make sure you blow out ur mouse fisrt....hey even with a mouse he can find a way to modify it.....


----------



## glitcher

:jest:


TC Guy said:


> Boy...aren't we funny. Maybe if you tip the guys up there a $20 they'll let you do some of your stand-up comedy routine in between rounds.


Tip them??? :jest:


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

glitcher said:


> Hi "Jake", how ya doin? :dude:
> 
> As of "now" I'm going to the warm-up. WOO HOO!!!!!!
> 
> Can't pass up a chance to race with "Baby Face" and "Trucker But".
> 
> P.S.- I'll be "OK" as long as I don't run into RICOTHOMAS. :thumbsup:


And Tom literally means, "run into" :freak:


----------



## glitcher

You'll be safe, I here you only run 12th scale.
Besides, I have to be careful, I have a Corally now!
See ya Sunday.


----------



## TC Guy

Great runs yesterday put down by everyone in preparation for the Champs. Wise and Goetz, thanks for using your brakes and not driving thru me down the straight...time after time...I felt like bait in a pond of paranaha's. LOL.
No failures to report...other than...lack of rip...tapping out on 26 lap runs...you know, the usual. 
Good luck to everyone and see y'all at the Champs. :thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang

GOOD LUCK to all the Gaters!!! I wasnt missing-missing the race in the least till Sunday!! HAHAHA!!!!


----------



## partyplatedave

Good Luck To All At The Classic
Tighten It Up And Dont Be A Failure


----------



## robert s

*Reflex 12 for sale*

Attention Fellow Gaters.

Looking to sell a Trinity Reflex 12. this is my backup car and is in excellent condition. The car has all new bearings and stainless steel screws.

Asking $ 125.00

Please E-mail if interested.

Robert Shuchman


----------



## robert s

*Reflex 12 for sale*

Attention Fellow Gaters

I'm Looking to sell my back-up Trinity Relex 12 car. The car is in excellent condition and has all new bearigs and stainless steel screws.

Asking $125.00

If interested please e-mail me.

Thanks,
Robert Shuchman


----------



## partyplatedave

what do you have 2.....?????


----------



## robert s

partyplate,
sorry did not mean to do twice. only 1 car for sale.

robert


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Good luck to all Gaters running the U.S. Indoor Championships this coming weekend. 

I love you all equally.


----------



## Mike Peterson

don't lie you love some more than others....


----------



## partyplatedave

Goetz said:


> Good luck to all Gaters running the U.S. Indoor Championships this coming weekend.
> 
> I love you all equally.


I'm his only favorite.....right....good luck to all


----------



## partyplatedave

Robert.....send some pics to [email protected]


----------



## MAD1

Chris,

You running at the Champs? Isn't there something like team orders?


----------



## partyplatedave

MAD1 said:


> Chris,
> 
> You running at the Champs? Isn't there something like team orders?


ya he is runnig....i went up to the champs and gave a little support to all gaters....well actually i just found all their rooms and bugged them....LOL


----------



## MAD1

partyplatedave said:


> ya he is runnig....i went up to the champs and gave a little support to all gaters....well actually i just found all their rooms and bugged them....LOL


So I here. I just missed you there.


----------



## MAD1

Well a hardy congratulations to all the Gaters at the Champs. Not for your pathetic showing, but for enduring 4 days of brutal racing. All kidding aside, I think the overall showing was pretty darn good considering the top notch talent that came in for this little race. Goetz with a 3rd in A-Stock TC (see I told you if Morgan can come from last to 2nd in half a lap....Nitro, all you need to do is finish), The Gate TC Masters Main (aka B) was fun to watch. Glad I got to see it! 

Wise with a 4th, and I'm sure there was some other stelllar performances, but I'm too damn lazy to go through all the liverc pages. 

Yea Nitro, you took home some hardware in the 1/12th Masters...congrats (2nd! you must have really been bouncing off the walls! Now that is worthy of the Crown), Marty, why didn't you take him out? Cheer up Tom, you got done nice and early and I'm sure the house looks like Santa's North Pole abode!

Well I managed to do more work on my house than a human should, but I'm done till spring now. With the Browns all set for the Super bowl, I may find some time on Sundays for some racin'!


----------



## partyplatedave

go Chris....taking 3rd


----------



## tcian

Congrads to all gaters that ran


----------



## rayhuang

CONGRATS to everyone and especially to Goetz on his fine 3rd in the Main!! Maybe the monkeys off your back? also to Dave Morrow for fulfilling what I think is the same dream I had-Making the Masters 12th scale A-Main!! And to Bean for pulling the dbl Masters A-mains!! Seems the two cars to have in your stable if your a Master is a CRC and a RDX!! :lol: Way to go everyone who attended!!

Sorry i missed it-but I watched on the internet at home quite a few times.


----------



## TangTester

hey dont forget about Wayne making both stock and 19turn 12th A mains


----------



## rayhuang

TangTester said:


> hey dont forget about Wayne making both stock and 19turn 12th A mains


Yes sir-thats right!! Wayne stepped it up bigtime form the Champs warm-up LOL We were pretty sparce in those Mains without Wayne!!!


----------



## losidude44857

Congrats to Chris for the awesome clean, patient driving, and for also locking his keys in his car. Nice. Also great job to all the gaters...
-Balls in hand


----------



## biffbarnes

*Do you smell that?*

That Kelly Bean guy was awesome showing that Practice is way overated. Pulling off a 3rd and 4th. WOW Mad Skills.


----------



## DAVON

WAY TO GO ALL GATERS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ......WILL THE GATE BE OPEN THIS WEDNSDAY FOR PRACTICE???????


----------



## dave w 1

hey guys can some one help me get in contact with mike pulfer?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Yeah dude. Kelly Bean was awesome. Not only did he podium in Touring, but he gave up a perfectly earned 2nd, for another chance to entertain the audience. And I believe I told him that. Very cool.

I had a ton of fun, apparently in place of sleeping. For anyone thinking about going next year, I heard that a new supplier will be providing the barier system. 

http://www.centralsteelservice.com/

Looks interesting.


----------



## David Usnik

Jimmy - I'm getting ready to start building my Gen-X. Do you have any setup tips for me that would be different from the stock setup?


----------



## 1fastguy1

congrats to the Seaball man for an awesome podium finish at the champs
patient driving paid off for a cool third place finish.
see you guys in a few weeks.
Mo


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Thanks Mo. I thought after that fourth round, I'd not stand in your way for the main. I guess it ended up alright.


----------



## rayhuang

I heard the track was a car breaker. How did you like the layout? looked kind of mickey mouse from the webcam to me, but I heard it was actually quite challenging.


----------



## TC Guy

Congratulations to all the Gater's on great runs at the Champs. Wise, our stock main was by far the most fun I've had in a while....well deserved after the week we had. Body pucker anyone?
Way too many failures to report at this time...instead of adding chapters, I think I could write a whole other book.


----------



## David Usnik

rayhuang said:


> I heard the track was a car breaker. How did you like the layout? looked kind of mickey mouse from the webcam to me, but I heard it was actually quite challenging.


Ray,

The track was definitely tough (challenging and car-breaking at the same time). Bumps had formed at tricky areas because of the carpet rippling and/or the sub-floor pulling up, causing your car to do a funny little dance right when you didn't want it to. Also, the first turn going into the sweeper caused a lot of excitement for plenty of people. For us average drivers, the turn was pretty narrow and was mainly a one-line turn. Sending two cars in there side-by-side usually spelled disaster for one of them. Lots of cars were launched into the bleachers if they hit the inside of the turn. Take for example Pete's 1/12scale. He hit the inside turn, did a power stand across the short chute, hit the perimeter board with the bottom of the chassis, and quickly took flight into row two of the bleachers. Outcome: broken chassis at the battery slots. Pete and I figured out that between the two of us, we threw away almost a full car for the whole weekend.:lol:


----------



## chicky03

DAVON said:


> WAY TO GO ALL GATERS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ......WILL THE GATE BE OPEN THIS WEDNSDAY FOR PRACTICE???????


*We will be closed this wednesday and this sunday. Hobbytown will still be running this friday.*

Paul


----------



## TC Guy

Not to steal any thunder from Chicky or the Gater's, but if you guys want to run on Sunday for a little post-Champs redemption we will be running at the Beav' this Sunday. Just a quick hour and a half drive from the Gate. Pull out that low/mid bite set-up and come on down...Mi casa es su casa.
Jack the Gripper will be provided....and is the next Biggie we'll all be preparing for. No arm shredding corners...just dots...


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

I actually may do that. Especially since my cosy pit spot at The Gate is already in the back of my car.


----------



## McSmooth

Yes, and be sure to bring a special "Gate" addition for the Beaver Tree!

Perhaps one of those photo-frame ornaments with Mr. Hasselhoff's picture.....

A reindeer shaped piece of the old carpet....

One of Blystone's nutclamps....

Shock me...surprise me...


----------



## partyplatedave

just from watching i could tell that the track was HARD.....and when you hit a wall it was like hitting a brick wall....they were SOLID

but most did well


----------



## partyplatedave

hey i need some info on 12th scales
whats a better car

AE l4 or CRC 3.2


----------



## Stealth_RT

Yep, the bumps and ripples were annoying to TC and brutal for 1/12th. The layout was tough, with the car-breaking barriers (no padding behind the flapper material in most turns) and the complete lack of flow. The traction on the carpet was....odd, to say the least. I heard that the carpet probably had manufacturing issues when it was made. Like, they rolled it up before the glue holding it to the backing was fully cured, so it held the rolled up curl forever. Hence the need to slice the carpeting to remove the worst of the ripples. The dark areas in the straighaway were there before anyone even ran on it, they were not from tire wear/groove. The carpet was so bad, that Mr. Bill decided early on to either give it away to anyone who covered shipping it, or just throw it in the dumpster.


----------



## TC Guy

> Goetz, Chris D.
> I actually may do that.


Perfect, just leave the Shuie in your ride as well. By Sunday, when the outdoor ambient temps are in the 20's and 30's, that shock oil should be just about right to hit the rug and cut some laps. No wrenching required.
We'll be sure to have plenty of Losi and '007 arms on hand should a few of your compadres decide to join you on your journey.  Sorry guys, couldn't pass that up. I think I broke more RDX arms anyway...almost put the aluminum arms on. 



> just from watching i could tell that the track was HARD.....


The picture itself wasn't hard, just unforgiving for those of us (me especially) that have a tendency to tap. Aaahh, the tap-out...now what chapter was that again?


----------



## TSBPinball

HUGE SALE!!!Everything Must Go 
2-CRC T-fource with JR Z3550 Servos $125 ea.,2 Novak GTX ESC's $85 ea.,JR RS310 recevers $40 ea.,Integy auto tire lathe w/ 1/12 arbor & Hudy carbide bit $125,Integy setup board $15,Integy 12v powerstrip $15,Bulldog 30A 12v power supply $100,Turbo 35 GFX charger $290,JR Z1 radio w/drop handel $200,Integy brush cutter w/ slave motor $30,Cobra motor lathe w/diamond bit $100, Trinity motor dyno $65. Plus many many parts and tires for 1/12 scale. PM me, I can come to the gate Friday Night. Geoff


----------



## Micro_Racer

Yikes - sounds like someone had a bad race weekend!!! I hope your not getting out of R/C for good


----------



## losidude44857

http://www.rc50.com/modules.php?name=coppermine&file=displayimage&album=34&pos=19

Worked the first time, but now it wont come up for me.... 

I love it


----------



## Mike Peterson

Thanks for the invite to the beav...but due to the fact a new family member is on it's way....I must prepare for an even bigger race....and failure is not an option...but don't worry I will return before the Nationals....and then, then true faliule will be shown...

Chapter 207.... How to go from the back of the lead lap to dead last in 3 easy months! :thumbsup:


----------



## TC Guy

Aaahhh yeah...I forgot about the new addition to the pits. Keep us posted how things are going on here. Is Paragon and a pair of Magentas proper baby shower gifts? 
Everyone reading this is more than welcome to come on down. The more the merrier. There will be plenty on pit space as John has moved some things around.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Unfortunately I will not be racin this Sunday as planned. My 7 year old is performing in the Nutcracker this Sunday. Maybe next week.


----------



## rayhuang

Mike Peterson said:


> Thanks for the invite to the beav...but due to the fact a new family member is on it's way....I must prepare for an even bigger race....and failure is not an option...but don't worry I will return before the Nationals....and then, then true faliule will be shown...
> 
> Chapter 207.... How to go from the back of the lead lap to dead last in 3 easy months! :thumbsup:


I dont know-racing once every 5-weeks-Ive never been faster!! :lol: Works for me.

BTW guys-I am all but retired now. E-mail me if your looking for some new and used foams (TC/12th scale), chargers, heck I might even sell my Hudy tire lathe, GTX, KO Mini 75mhz receivers, Digital servos, maybe a PT......


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Ray, are you assuming that your Hudy truer still works after Cleveland?


----------



## rayhuang

Goetz said:


> Ray, are you assuming that your Hudy truer still works after Cleveland?


----------



## EAMotorsports

Goetz said:


> Ray, are you assuming that your Hudy truer still works after Cleveland?


If his doesnt I know why after seeing how mine was returned to me!! LOL

EA


----------



## Torinogt1971

Rico, I thought that " The Nutcracker " was your wife............


----------



## rayhuang

EAMotorsports said:


> If his doesnt I know why after seeing how mine was returned to me!! LOL
> 
> EA


If its half as bad as my Losi was returned to me-then I am totally screwed-LOL!!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

It's a Gate tradition to destroy other's gear:

- My Integy tweak board
- Chicky's TC3 (The team car)
- Ray's Losi
- Ray's Hudy
- Herm's motors
- Herm's diamond bit
- Random spare chargers and power supplies
- Other

I think it's a fair price to pay for our expertise.


----------



## Mike Peterson

I think I have the parts to repair Ray's losi.....
Paragon is a good baby shower gift......
Paul I will leave the parts on you table friday night.......


----------



## partyplatedave

wow

chapter 134.....never lets goetz borrow your gear


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Haha. I like it!


----------



## EAMotorsports

Chapter 135....Never give The Great Herrmanski more HP than he or his car can handle!!

EA


----------



## partyplatedave

Chapter 136........dont spray paint rims in hotel room.....may result in:
angry room service
really really strong smell
Hermi, Wise, and/or Goetz to become high or unoriented resulting in broken car ont track and or crashing, hitting, banging, or exploding.......affects may be much more intense if last name begins with G and ends in Z and may cause certain birth defects in the state of California


----------



## VICKY

Chris Goetz....Good Job at the Champs!!! Way to represent the Gate!!!!


----------



## rayhuang

Mike Peterson said:


> Paragon is a good baby shower gift......


Let me grace you with a moment (possibly) from the day of the birth of Mikes beautiful baby!!

Doctor "Mike I'l allow you to say if its a boy or girl"

Short pause....

Mikes Wife "Well-Mike-is it a boy or a girl??"

Longer pause.............

Mike "Ummm...it looks like Chris-Thats it I am off the hook-I'm going to the gate..See ya!!"

j/k and its gonna be great-trust me!! The racing career-well I managed to do the dbl for 4 years, but its just gotten too hard for me!! ts time to make grown men cry on the bicycle racing circuit now anyways!! Believe it!!


----------



## partyplatedave

wait.....where is the end ......if it looks like Chris is it a boy or a girl?????


----------



## partyplatedave

I hope ITS first word is GATE
then CHRIS IS NOT RIGHT


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Chris and David. Now THAT'S right!


----------



## partyplatedave

Goetz said:


> Chris and David. Now THAT'S right!


GRRROWL

hahahaha....LOL
i sucked in the 3rd race because i kept watching you chris.....instead of my car


LOL JK


----------



## DAVON

TSBPINBALL.....YOU HAVE A PM :thumbsup:


----------



## partyplatedave

after doing extensive testing on motors and springs i have came up with these results for Trinitys CO27 stock, i also used F brushes and made sure each test had only one variable changing, springs.............heres a chart

Positive, Negative, Average Amps Drawn
red, red, 9.55
purple, red, 11.50 
red, purple, 10.53
green, red, 9.31
red, green, 8.78
purple, purple, 9.81
purple, green, 13.61
green, purple, 11.46


I am pretty sure i got all spring combinations with those three........tell me how you like or dislike or maybe even question the results

when i used purple pos, green neg, for some reason in all the tests....it was SUPER fast


----------



## partyplatedave

jeez....why is everyone quitting and selling their stuff


----------



## partyplatedave

i think the big question is
Goetz....what do you spring your motor at
me red red and purple red

does purple neg and red pos work??


----------



## Mike Peterson

did u test the same motor?
how long did u run each motor for?
is the number average amp draw or highest amp draw?
did u clean motor after each test?
same motor each time?
motor temp in between tests?


----------



## partyplatedave

same motor
15 seconds on a ctx test
average amps drawn
yes
yes again
waited til motor cooled down before each test....back down to room temp


----------



## Mike Peterson

cool, nice work.... do you think the purple positive green negitive was the best combo?
I would have to say such a big diffrence in amp draw because of just springs...is quite a shock to me...I have never seen a motor jump up and down that much due to spring changes...but I do believe that it can happen!


----------



## partyplatedave

Mike Peterson said:


> cool, nice work.... do you think the purple positive green negitive was the best combo?
> I would have to say such a big diffrence in amp draw because of just springs...is quite a shock to me...I have never seen a motor jump up and down that much due to spring changes...but I do believe that it can happen!


I am going to try both but for now i am just purple pos.....red neg......that seems to be popular......once i do some more testing i will tell you :thumbsup:


----------



## John Tag

Hermie... Ya coming...


----------



## bean's my hero

Not going to make it sorry!


----------



## Mike Peterson

partyplatedave said:


> i think the big question is
> Goetz....what do you spring your motor at
> me red red and purple red
> 
> does purple neg and red pos work??


I know the answer......Goetz knows nothing about motors...... :dude:


----------



## DAVON

Will The Track Be Open This Wednsday For Practice???????


----------



## TC Guy

Thanks to Goetz and Herrmann for coming down to the Beav' and giving me yet another education at the home track. All I can say is anyone headed to the Novak should be affraid...be very affraid. The Shuie is dialed already for Jack. Hope to see y'all again soon.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Dave,

The track is only going to be open to finish out the H-Town/BRP racing for this year. In mid- January, we will start up again with the same intensity we left off with! Hahaha. 

It will allow all of us to get our Christmas/family stuff done without feeling like you're going to be buried by those who are still showing. 

In the meantime, our amicable neighbors to the east will be holding some great racing over the holidays. I'm not sure what their schedule looks like, but I'm sure John or Dan will let us all know.

John, Thanks again for the great racing yesterday. 

- Chris -


----------



## McSmooth

Goetz said:


> In the meantime, our amicable neighbors to the east will be holding some great racing over the holidays. I'm not sure what their schedule looks like, but I'm sure John or Dan will let us all know.
> 
> John, Thanks again for the great racing yesterday.
> 
> - Chris -


There is racing scheduled for each of the next two Sundays in Beaver, December 10 and 17th.

Doors open at 11 AM. Racing starts at 2 PM.

For directions and such, ask Goetz/Herrmanski/Chicky or check out the Beaver thread in this forum


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Cool. And it's only and hour and a half from The Gate. Thanks Mike.

- C -


----------



## Torinogt1971

Goetz said:


> Dave,
> 
> The track is only going to be open to finish out the H-Town/BRP racing for this year. In mid- January, we will start up again with the same intensity we left off with! Hahaha.
> 
> 
> - Chris -


So will the track be open on January 14th or is it too early to say?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

That's probably a good guess for our '07 start date. We'll let you know as we get closer.

- Chris -


----------



## partyplatedave

Mike Peterson said:


> I know the answer......Goetz knows nothing about motors...... :dude:


LOL....he just drives so he doesnt end up doing anything stupid......him working on a car may end up with extreme failure.....not good...not good


----------



## insaneriders

*Growth*

I think your grammar and typing are improving as fast as your RC habit. 

Spring answer, one tap, or parking job eliminates the need for the motor spring debate. jBTW purple green.

GABE


----------



## glitcher

Goetz said:


> Dave,
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime, our amicable neighbors to the east will be holding some great racing over the holidays. I'm not sure what their schedule looks like, but I'm sure John or Dan will let us all know.
> 
> 
> 
> - Chris -


I ain't goin to Japan to race!!! :dude:


----------



## DAVON

Goetz said:


> Dave,
> 
> The track is only going to be open to finish out the H-Town/BRP racing for this year. In mid- January, we will start up again with the same intensity we left off with! Hahaha.
> 
> It will allow all of us to get our Christmas/family stuff done without feeling like you're going to be buried by those who are still showing.


SO DOES THAT MEAN NO MORE WEDNSDAYS?????


----------



## chicky03

DAVON said:


> SO DOES THAT MEAN NO MORE WEDNSDAYS?????


There will be no more wednesdays for the month of December. We will post the new January schedule in a few weeks.

Paul


----------



## partyplatedave

insaneriders said:


> I think your grammar and typing are improving as fast as your RC habit.
> 
> Spring answer, one tap, or parking job eliminates the need for the motor spring debate. jBTW purple green.??????
> 
> GABE


whats that mean????


----------



## DAVON

chicky03 said:


> There will be no more wednesdays for the month of December. We will post the new January schedule in a few weeks.
> 
> Paul


 THANK YOU PAUL.......DAVE


----------



## insaneriders

*Opinions are like ...........*

I use purple pos green neg spring. Or Red pos green neg. This change will give a torque vs. rpm difference, I believe. Lighter the spring the more the rpm. Did you read that motor tuning book? I haven't for a while, but I'll read it again if you really want me too. 

GABE

PS,
Mike how was that motor. It looked as fast if not faster than Tom. I left before you finished the second qual. After you caught Tom and tapped repeatedly you lost him, so I left. Your car looked better, you just weren't putting it, or predicting where it was going to go with a given input.


----------



## partyplatedave

insaneriders said:


> I use purple pos green neg spring. Or Red pos green neg. This change will give a torque vs. rpm difference, I believe. Lighter the spring the more the rpm. Did you read that motor tuning book? I haven't for a while, but I'll read it again if you really want me too.
> 
> GABE
> 
> PS,
> Mike how was that motor. It looked as fast if not faster than Tom. I left before you finished the second qual. After you caught Tom and tapped repeatedly you lost him, so I left. Your car looked better, you just weren't putting it, or predicting where it was going to go with a given input.


Mike was faster on the straight then me no doubt but once we hit the first turn.......the good driver in me kicked in.....i am good on the turns and always manage to get past but the straight is a killer for me.....well....considering i use motors that come out of goetz's bad motor box...LOL


----------



## cepaw

Hey Gabe, the motor was great, I ran fast the 2nd qual., and was under geared temp 140, the 3rd qual, I went up a tooth, fast, now I just need to control it. The main was fun- Tom-me-dave & David only seconds apart, at one point in the race all 4 of us were trading the lead
Tom dropped out, but returned a few laps down
with 30 sec it was Dave-David less than 1 sec apart - me a turn away
on the last turn, last lap - Dave and David hit, David goes into the wall
and I pass for second place, 1 + sec behind Dave

great fun
Mike


----------



## partyplatedave

cepaw said:


> Hey Gabe, the motor was great, I ran fast the 2nd qual., and was under geared temp 140, the 3rd qual, I went up a tooth, fast, now I just need to control it. The main was fun- Tom-me-dave & David only seconds apart, at one point in the race all 4 of us were trading the lead
> Tom dropped out, but returned a few laps down
> with 30 sec it was Dave-David less than 1 sec apart - me a turn away
> on the last turn, last lap - Dave and David hit, David goes into the wall
> and I pass for second place, 1 + sec behind Dave
> 
> great fun
> Mike


Dave read my next move like an open book....LOL


----------



## Stealth_RT

Well, I'm not QUITE quitting RC for good, but I am selling off my RDX and a couple of speedos on Ebay. No plans to race again in the near future, and probably not TC again ever. Probably go back to gas offroad sometime next summer (not this coming summer, more like '07) Too many expensive things I want to buy for the 1:1 scale touring car  

It's been alot of fun racing with you all at the Gate these last few years, and maybe I'll stop in to heckle now and then. I'll miss the people, but I don't think I'll miss spending all the money and beating my head against the table trying to get my car to wrap and rotate, or trying to make a POS stock motor run well. 

Later all.


----------



## bean's my hero

*The Gate will be open on SUNDAY for Racing. DOORS OPEN at 8AM. Raceing starts at 11:30AM. *

*Come on out!*

Jim


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Did someone say, RDX?


----------



## David Usnik

What happened to a mid-January starting date? Not that I'm complaining, I just won't be able to make it out there this week on short notice.


----------



## chicky03

David Usnik said:


> What happened to a mid-January starting date? Not that I'm complaining, I just won't be able to make it out there this week on short notice.


We had a BRP points race scheduled so we are opening this sunday only.

Paul


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Goetz said:


> The track is only going to be open to finish out the H-Town/BRP racing for this year. In mid- January, we will start up again with the same intensity we left off with!


----------



## Brian Rice

Happy Birthday Seaball!! :tongue:


----------



## Mike Peterson

Brian Rice said:


> Happy Birthday Seaball!! :tongue:


I secound this post.....but don't approve of it..... :hat: 

And lose the stupid hat, the guy is like 46 or something!!!!


----------



## bean's my hero

I feel bad, I talked to this poor guy today too, and forgot about his birthday! SOB! *Happy Birthday good buddy!!!!!!!*


----------



## partyplatedave

Happy B day

Goetz......thanks for the chair.....LOL


----------



## HookupsXXX4

Hey guys, I have a quick question. What ever happened to the pit towels from the Classic? Just wondering, haven't heard anything about them.

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## chicky03

HookupsXXX4 said:


> Hey guys, I have a quick question. What ever happened to the pit towels from the Classic? Just wondering, haven't heard anything about them.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jerry


They were handed out at the champs. If you did not get one let me know. 

Paul


----------



## DAVON

chicky03 said:


> They were handed out at the champs. If you did not get one let me know.
> 
> Paul


I WASN'T AT THE CHAMPS SO I DIDN'T GET MINE....DAVE


----------



## HookupsXXX4

Paul you got PM

Thanks
Jerry


----------



## TC Guy

Sorry, out of town....Happy B-Day Seaball...Was someone sure to give you your birthday Tea-bagging? :dude:


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Happy birthday Seaball,
I never got a pit towel cause I didn't race the champs. Maybe Chicky could send it with the new Parma shirt he was supposed to send me after he said send him an e-mail and he never responded to!!!


----------



## onefastdude

How many "Spankings" shall I give you now?













-Stu Pidaso-


----------



## partyplatedave

onefastdude said:


> How many "Spankings" shall I give you now?


just tie him to the straight and ram him with goetz's car.....its not like he needs it anyway


----------



## partyplatedave

goetz....i took the motors home and will clean them up and put the endbells to the cans.........if you want i can put them up on swap and sell for you....when i am done...LOL


----------



## insaneriders

*Sweet*

Hey, do you have any large pieces of rubber dog crap I can buy?

GABE


----------



## Mike Peterson

Well, we as of right now the next greatest Rc racer can be born at any minute, I guess some of you should be praticing harder then ever. The Rc gods have spoke of the naked, and wet one who arrives in the first weeks of the new year, destroys all who challange him/or her. The event shall take place in a cold envroment, and all will be racing sedans only........hold on.....this is the outcome of this years novk race......Good luck to all who go up to trackside, rember I would of fit nicely in the top of the C or bottom of the B! I will be watching, waiting in the wings.......you will have to deal with me again......Oh yes......again!

good luck fellas, 
Chicky,Herm,Goetz.....somone finally win something!


----------



## chicky03

Mike Peterson said:


> Well, we as of right now the next greatest Rc racer can be born at any minute, I guess some of you should be praticing harder then ever. The Rc gods have spoke of the naked, and wet one who arrives in the first weeks of the new year, destroys all who challange him/or her. The event shall take place in a cold envroment, and all will be racing sedans only........hold on.....this is the outcome of this years novk race......Good luck to all who go up to trackside, rember I would of fit nicely in the top of the C or bottom of the B! I will be watching, waiting in the wings.......you will have to deal with me again......Oh yes......again!
> 
> 
> good luck fellas,
> Chicky,Herm,Goetz.....somone finally win something!


Make sure you call us when the kid comes!!!

Paul


----------



## partyplatedave

insaneriders said:


> Hey, do you have any large pieces of rubber dog crap I can buy?
> 
> GABE



yea......what color, smell, and flavor would you like?


----------



## MAD1

Did anyone let the Gate Boys know the carpet was coming up a bit at the one seam coming to the drivers' stand. Not bad now, but ignored and it will get worse.


----------



## chicky03

Hey Mitch,

Thanks!! We know about it. 

Paul



MAD1 said:


> Did anyone let the Gate Boys know the carpet was coming up a bit at the one seam coming to the drivers' stand. Not bad now, but ignored and it will get worse.


----------



## rayhuang

Anyone got a car I can borrow? :lol:


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

chicky03 said:


> Hey Mitch,
> 
> Thanks!! We know about it.
> 
> Paul


And we were planning to ignore it.


----------



## EAMotorsports

Goetz said:


> And we were planning to ignore it.


P-Dub said his car better be dialed or you'll be joining the Xray team like everyone else!! :roll:

EA


----------



## chicky03

EAMotorsports said:


> you'll be joining the Xray team like everyone else!! :roll:
> EA


:tongue:


----------



## rayhuang

EAMotorsports said:


> P-Dub said his car better be dialed or you'll be joining the Xray team like everyone else!! :roll:
> 
> EA


Hey send me your genX-it'll be DIALED when you get it back. Oh and send some bodies too-lol-but serious!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

He won't know what to do with it on foams anyway. Hahaha. Don't you worry about me....


----------



## nitrojeff

Does anyone have contact information for Eric Orzag?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

I think it's [email protected]


----------



## partyplatedave

Goetz said:


> I think it's [email protected]


no....thats mine.....LOL,,,,,,,,JK..........its Hermens


----------



## nitrojeff

This seems like bait. I can't wait to see the email lists this puts me on!?!


----------



## Eric.o

nitrojeff said:


> Does anyone have contact information for Eric Orzag?


Jeff,
my E-mail address is [email protected].
would post my cell number too but i dont trust Geotz with it.


----------



## MAD1

Goetz said:


> And we were planning to ignore it.


As evidence by my superb driving, I ignore it as well. I could always bring a hammer and some 16 common nails to take care of it for you.


----------



## nitrojeff

nothing of yours is common!


----------



## MAD1

Oh, so true


----------



## nitrojeff

eric pm


----------



## rayhuang

Hey guys,

remember the Gate car idea that was a flop? Well-Nitro Jeff and Usnik, go ahead and pull your electronics out of it before anything happens to it.

Thanks all,
Ray


----------



## NashRCracer

MAD1 said:


> As evidence by my superb driving, I ignore it as well. I could always bring a hammer and some 16 common nails to take care of it for you.


isn't that what they did at the holiday inn?


----------



## EAGLERACER

NashRCracer said:


> isn't that what they did at the holiday inn?


No they used a staple gun


----------



## partyplatedave

so goetz........whats up with all the taken apart chargers


----------



## MAD1

partyplatedave said:


> so goetz........whats up with all the taken apart chargers


That's how you modify them to charge pinions!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

I am putting a flux capacitor in each of them.


----------



## Brian Rice

Chris, Good luck finding a charger that will output 1.21 GigaWatts...

I think one of those "over-seas" hobby shops might carry something like that.


----------



## rayhuang

Goetz said:


> I am putting a flux capacitor in each of them.


But that could screw up the space time continuum!!


----------



## partyplatedave

MAD1 said:


> That's how you modify them to charge pinions!


aaaaaaaaaa........i should try that

what will they come up with next

why dont we charge people......Mitch take off your shirt....wait a minute they are both red.....which one is positive and which is negative...........youll find out next time on Chargers Gone WILD


----------



## littleT

*Receiver output*

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=169268

Anyone know anything about that? ^^


----------



## Torinogt1971

Little T- Ask Stealth R/T. He is a radio control expert by trade. He works on cranes and trains....................


----------



## chicky03

Hey Guys, 

Here is the 2007 schedule. We will be running on *Saturday's* from January-April. Doors will open at 11:00am and racing will start at 3:00. We hope to be done somewhere around 8:00. We are racing every other weekend except for Feb 21 and March 3rd, those are consecutive weekends because of the Carpet nats on the 8-11th. The schedule will be posted on www.Clevelandcarpetracing.com in the next day or two.



January 13, 27
practice 24th


February 10,24
practice 21st


March 3 nats warmup, 24
practice 21


April 7,21, 
28,29 Grand finale race


----------



## BudBartos

Good deal Thanks!!!


----------



## rayhuang

Chicky-hows it going? Thanks for posting the schedule!! I think Saturdays with racing starting later is awesome. Hope to see you guys once or twice in 07!!


----------



## partyplatedave

looking forward to it!!!


----------



## partyplatedave

Chirs....do you still have that extra powersupply......Can i borrow it until i get a new one or mine back from LRP


----------



## partyplatedave

anyone know what a good servo to buy for a touring car is.......looking for a nice top of the line servo.......
I NEED SOME HELP


----------



## partyplatedave

I found a good link that may help us Gaters out with some Money

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=165505&page=1&pp=15


----------



## rayhuang

Happy New Years and Good Luck to the boys going to the Novak race!!


----------



## tcian

good luck guys


----------



## partyplatedave

good luck guys....happy new years


----------



## partyplatedave

HAPPY NEW YEAR......had an almost forest fire with my skilled firework shows


----------



## Eric.o

Happy Newyear.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

David, I still have it. It's under the counter, directly behind my pit/chair. Look under there. There's a Pulsar there too, if you need it.

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## partyplatedave

Thanx Chris


----------



## tcian

happy new year 2007 :hat:


----------



## rayhuang

Heres the HOTTEST news of 2007-theres a new WISE in the world!!! A new baby boy is in DA HOUSE!!! Baby Wise jr at 8lbs, 13 oz and 23 inches!! 

Now what would Billl Brasky say???

Ray


----------



## Brian Rice

Congrats Mike! You will have alot of fun with him...


----------



## David Usnik

Congrats Mike! Too bad none of us will ever see you again with a controller in your hand.


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Hey Mike,Congrats to you and yours.


----------



## vn1500

congrats Wise , so how much for yours or the missus bike LOL LOL LOL


----------



## partyplatedave

Congrats Mike................whats The First Car He Is Getting.....lol


----------



## MAD1

Congratulations Mike.....started the college fund yet!?


----------



## tcian

Congrats mike


----------



## rjvk

rayhuang said:


> Now what would Billl Brasky say???
> 
> Ray


Well, anyway.. Brasky shows up at the church in his golf pants, caked in mud. Well, ol' Bill Brasky pushes the priest aside and says, "I'll baptize that piece of calimari!" Then he pours Scotch all over my baby son and says, "There! You're baptized!"


----------



## Marty Mangione

Way to go Mike and MoM thats a big baby!!!


----------



## Brian Rice

For those of you that are not keeping up with the Novak race... Goetz is TQ after the first two rounds in Stock Foam.

Results can be found at www.liverc.com

Nice work Chris!


----------



## rayhuang

Brian Rice said:


> For those of you that are not keeping up with the Novak race... Goetz is TQ after the first two rounds in Stock Foam.
> 
> Results can be found at www.liverc.com
> 
> Nice work Chris!


Looks like EA is in the top ten too!! Bummer about Chicky in Mod-hes one of the fastest guys there!!


----------



## Brian Rice

rayhuang said:


> Looks like EA is in the top ten too!! Bummer about Chicky in Mod-hes one of the fastest guys there!!


Yeah, EA is fast in both classes... so is the Hermm!

Chicky will get it together tomorrow...


----------



## partyplatedave

NICE JOB GOETZ......KEEP IT UP.......I used Chrises powersupply but as soon as I plugged in two chargers it just shut of on overload protection or something


----------



## ghoulardi

......I used Chrises powersupply but as soon as I plugged in two chargers it just shut of on overload protection or something


> How can you make something so difficult out of something so simple?????


----------



## tcian

Nice Job Goetz Keep It Up


----------



## Brian Rice

After 3 rounds, Goetz is 3rd with Herrmann 4th in Stock Foam! One more round to go...

In 19T, Herrmann is 11th and Goetz is 16th.


----------



## Kid Kahuna

4th round qualifing -- Goetz is 3rd!!


----------



## Mackin

After qualifying Chris is third and Jimmy is fourth in stock. Chicky is in the C in 19 turn and the B in modified. Triple A mains, should be a lot of fun!

chuck


----------



## partyplatedave

nice keep it up GATERS


----------



## tcian

Go GATERS


----------



## tcian

JImmy 3rd goetz 9th nice job guys


----------



## tcian

Good Job Goetz And Jimmy


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

tcian said:


> JImmy 3rd goetz 9th nice job guys


Thanks. Coulda been better, but at least we did a few things right.


----------



## Mackin

Chris,

You guys did good. Looked like one tough race. Maybe next year.

chuck


----------



## MAD1

Goetz said:


> Thanks. Coulda been better, but at least we did a few things right.


 9th or Bust, eh?.....


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Well, Jimmy and I were the two fastest cars for the bulk of the weekend. Everything evened out by the last rounds, though, and Drew and Brad were just as fast. For the mains, Jimmy and Drew were still fast, but the rest of us slowed down some...


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Still awesome, WTF happened in A1? I was watching on RC Live and you fell off?


----------



## MAD1

Goetz said:


> Well, Jimmy and I were the two fastest cars for the bulk of the weekend. Everything evened out by the last rounds, though, and Drew and Brad were just as fast. For the mains, Jimmy and Drew were still fast, but the rest of us slowed down some...


Well, for somebody that doesn't know what there doing, you sure had 'em buffalo'd. Congrats on the weekend.


----------



## Medved

were still on for Sat. night... right? Should have some spair time, want to do anything with the track?

dan medved


----------



## tcian

nice run guys was the track very forgiving


----------



## partyplatedave

you alll did great.....just caught a tough main......I listened to it and Goetz could have had 3rd or 2nd or even 1st but it was unforgiving.....just nice to see you guys in the A main


----------



## bean's my hero

*2007 Novak Race*

Well it was a good time, Thanks for the kind words guys. Chris is right when he says things could have gone better. But oh well it's over, next up the Birds!

Later,
Jim


----------



## Kid Kahuna

Jim and Chris -- Listening about your runs at Wisconsin-Inspiring!!. Thanks to Mr. Rice for the link! A level we all are attempting to achive!!


----------



## rayhuang

Way to go guys!! Sydor gave me the rundown in his eyes-sounded like a typical RC race-Super competitive and a funtime!!


----------



## EAMotorsports

Good job to Herrmann and Goetz. If it hadnt been for bad luck both would have been even higher in the standings. Thanks for letting me put HP in your cars!!

Oh yea...Go Buckeyes....NOT!!

EA


----------



## rayhuang

EAMotorsports said:


> Oh yea...Go Buckeyes....NOT!!
> 
> EA


WTF??? :lol:


----------



## EAMotorsports

rayhuang said:


> WTF??? :lol:


Gotta stick with the SEC Baby!! The best conference in the football!! LMAO

EA


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

rayhuang said:


> Heres the HOTTEST news of 2007-theres a new WISE in the world!!! A new baby boy is in DA HOUSE!!! Baby Wise jr at 8lbs, 13 oz and 23 inches!!
> 
> Now what would Billl Brasky say???
> 
> Ray


Congrats, my sweet friend. Here's a small pic of the newest addition to the Wise family. I'm sure Mike has some larger ones.


----------



## Mike Peterson

Thanks for all the support felas, and congrats to all at the novak race! nice 9 spot seaball......AND THAT IS NOT A PIC OF MI CHILD, He is much darker then that! HAHAHA. See everyone soon, and yes the kid can allready drive, he is training on Vitural RC right now!


----------



## rayhuang

Mike Peterson said:


> Thanks for all the support felas, and congrats to all at the novak race! nice 9 spot seaball......AND THAT IS NOT A PIC OF MI CHILD, He is much darker then that! HAHAHA. See everyone soon, and yes the kid can allready drive, he is training on Vitural RC right now!


Your childs from Michigan??? The plot thickens....


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

rayhuang said:


> Your childs from Michigan??? The plot thickens....


That's awesome!


----------



## EAMotorsports

rayhuang said:


> Your childs from Michigan??? The plot thickens....


Man that Dave Johnson guy gets around!! Hmmm...Was he at the Gate finally last year? That would be about 9 months!!

EA


----------



## TC Guy

Wow....aahh...Congratulations Dave....eerr...I mean Mike...I think  

*Reflections from the Novak*:
Big props to Goetz and Jimmy for great runs in stock. Jimmy's ride was sick in the mains...you'll get'em next time Jimmy. Goetz showing the best blow-out ever in qualifying....blasting the sweeper on the first lap. 
Chicky...the fastest car on the track in the mains by radar gun...42 or 43 mph...That's awesome.

As I look back at my failures from the race....I realize I had quite a few...
-The usual tap-out(s), in my case lack of completing one entire clean lap thru 3 days...That may be a record for consistent driving failure.
-And...oh yes Wise, I felt the wheel nut coming loose this time and babied the car enough thru left hand turns to keep it on the car until the end of the heat. I may have made one more full lap. qual #2
-The best one yet, qualifier #4, the last chance. The car was fast, 11.2's and 11.3's.....until the entire bumper pulled off the front of the car with only 30 seconds left. If I only would have put those bumper screws through the bottom of the chassis to secure the bumper....what could have been?
-And what always makes a man feel proud....qualifying on the time from your first run...
What a fantastic way to start out the New Year! 

Curious, Wise what's the name of the little guy? How about we take a poll and pick the name?


----------



## partyplatedave

I take it lil'wise will be racing saturday.....LOL


----------



## rayhuang

Hey boyos,

I got a T35gfx and one PitbullX3 up for sale. Hit me up if your interested!!

Ray
[email protected]


----------



## tcian

chris are u going to the birds


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Yeah. The Herm and I are both heading down to the Snowbirds for the first time. It should be good. Both of our cars were great at Cleveland, and the traction should be similar.

- C -


----------



## ghoulardi

*get it now*

I got a cobra mod lathe for sale w/diamond & "lifetime" carbide bits.

Indeed...


----------



## partyplatedave

Goetz said:


> Yeah. The Herm and I are both heading down to the Snowbirds for the first time. It should be good. Both of our cars were great at Cleveland, and the traction should be similar.
> 
> - C -


gosh.....you guys have to be tired from racing.....the classic followed by champs, then the novak race, now snowbirds....how can u guys handle the stress


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Hard to get tired of, when it's your favorite thing to do. These races bring together the best racers in the country, and that's a fun thing to stack yourself up against.


----------



## bean's my hero

*Workout Party At The Gate This Thursday Evening!!!!!!!!*

*This Thursday 1/11/07, we will have a little work session to put down a new layout. If we can get a few guys to come out it will be great. We need to get the new layout down for Friday night Hobbytown racing as well as our first Saturday Night affair! So if you can come out and give us a hand feel free to arrive any time after 5:00PM on Thursday. *

*Thanks,*
*Jim*


----------



## rayhuang

Goetz said:


> Hard to get tired of, when it's your favorite thing to do. These races bring together the best racers in the country, and that's a fun thing to stack yourself up against.


I'd rather do 5 national caliber races than a 100 club races....but thats just me.

Your results may vary....wait-I dont race anymore....I'll be quiet now!! unlikely


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

I want to workout. I will be there.


----------



## partyplatedave

cant wait to see the new layout.....just got good at the old one....LOL


----------



## bean's my hero

Doors open at 11:00am Today! Racing starts at 2:00pm.


Jim


----------



## Mackin

I won't be ther today, but I will be there next race. Running the track backwards? Cool!

chuck


----------



## Medved

Chuck, running on the track backwards was a blast!! At first it felt so weard didnt take long to get used to it.
The next race I'm making subs to bring to the track (free-dinner) for all racers Petes bring pops Eric O is (chips), now if we only had someone to make salsa?
The next race is the 27th 

dan medved


----------



## CarbonJoe

Dan - 

I can bring Salsa and some plastic bowls.

CJ


----------



## MAD1

What the ???? does NORCAR stand for? Just wondering


----------



## Mackin

Joe, 

You haven't had my black bean salsa yet, have you?

Northeast Ohio Radio Control Auto Racers, I think.

chuck


----------



## MAD1

Thanks Chuck


----------



## CarbonJoe

Mackin said:


> Joe,
> 
> You haven't had my black bean salsa yet, have you?
> 
> Northeast Ohio Radio Control Auto Racers, I think.
> 
> chuck


No, Chuck, I haven't. How is it? If you want to bring it, I can bring paper plates, napkins, etc. instead.

CJ


----------



## tcian

how was racing was there a good turn out?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Racing was good, but turnout was very light. Eight entries in 1/12 stock, four in Touring Car.


----------



## Kid Kahuna

I'll bring grill and Hot Dogs if you guy can make an oval--as in Oval-Hi-Oval!!!(OHIO) Bring your own buns!!! LOL!!!


----------



## tcian

o sounds goood ill be out some time


----------



## Torinogt1971

Kid Kahuna- By any chance is you name Jim?


----------



## Kid Kahuna

Torinogt1971 Yes, You win the cupie doll! Is this Ben?


----------



## Torinogt1971

Kid Kahuna- Yes it is. When are you going to get a car that turns right and left both?????

What time is racing going to start on the 27th????


----------



## Kid Kahuna

How can a car go right and left both???? I have hard enough time just turning left-singlularly!!! Great to hear from you!! I got a "vintage" 1/12 would love to get running! Picked up a M8 so I'll see what's happening! You been running anywhere?


----------



## Torinogt1971

I have been splitting my time between " The Gate " and " Ashtabula ".


----------



## Kid Kahuna

Yell at me when you go to the Gate next, I got a extra receiver for the M8 this weekend and will try to fire up the 1/12! They are running backwards up there now-how can you run backwards??? Those guys at the Gate do do things different I heard! Congrats to Mike's 3rd in BMain 1-1/2 off AMain total- 59 4:02.41 Mike Pavlick . There some guys in Cleveland that can go round in circles!! LOL!!


----------



## Mackin

Anybody from here planning to go to Josh's to the nats?

chuck


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Paul, Jimmy, and myself are going, which should not surprise anyone.


----------



## Torinogt1971

Chuck- Dana and I are planning to go.

Chris- What time is racing going to start next week? 3:00, 3:30??????

Ben


----------



## Mackin

Just looking maybe for someone to split a room.

chuck


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Don't know yet, Ben. As of right now, we will stick to the schedule.


----------



## Mackin

Chris, you guys going to the birds?


----------



## insaneriders

*Roomie*

Chuck,

If I split a room with you are there any fringe benefits? Otherwise I'll sleep with Goetz.

GABE


----------



## Mackin

I don't know about that one. Chris is much younger, but I have more expenence.


----------



## CarbonJoe

*Goats?*



insaneriders said:


> Chuck,
> 
> If I split a room with you are there any fringe benefits? Otherwise I'll sleep with Goetz.
> 
> GABE


Wow, for a minute there I thought you said Goats. Although that might be preferable.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Yes, sir. We're hitting them all this year.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

I will have an entire lineup of 9th place trophies by the time this season is over.


----------



## Medved

Chuck, Pete and I talked about going, I'll check w/him again


dan


----------



## ghoulardi

Goetz said:


> I will have an entire lineup of 9th place trophies by the time this season is over.


 It matters not where you finish. Only that you look maahvelous doing it.


----------



## Mackin

Hey Chris,
I'd rather be last in the A than first inthe B anytime.


----------



## Mackin

Dan,

You racing next sat? I'll bring the salsa and chips. Only a month till Daytona.

chuck


----------



## Medved

Yes, pete and I will be there, Im making subs sandwiches, Petes bringing pop, Erics bringing Chips. What car up running?
BTY, have you been catching some of the testing going on in Datoyna? Looking forward to this season, cant wait! 

dan


----------



## Brian Rice

Chuck, I am still planning to go to Josh's for the Nats.

I'll be racing next Saturday, maybe we can talk about it then.


----------



## partyplatedave

Goetz Wise and Herrman thanx for all the help last night......


----------



## Medved

*Barrett Jackson Auction*

Chuck... did you catch any of the auction? See anything ya liked? I liked some of the Mopars w/the Hemi, Grumpys Toy also. Some real good deals on sunday am. Waaaay out of my price range.

dan


----------



## Brian Rice

Congrats to Chicky for winning the 12th scale 19T Triple A mains at Magma (Canada) this weekend! He won the first two mains and was able to sit back and watch the 3rd A main... Nice work Paul, the 12th scale specialist!


----------



## tcian

yyea good job chicky


----------



## partyplatedave

Nice Job Chicky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Who got 9th?


----------



## santinuchi

Here's a news flash for my fellow Gatesters, I took the lonely trek to Beaver this past weekend, and I feel that i may have represented us with pride, for my first trip out i put both cars in the "A", finished 3rd with the sedan behind Hartman and Vogan, and, Get this, I won 1/12 by almost a lap, and in that race? The one and only Michael "Rico" Thomas!!! The track John, and all the racers were awesome, thanks for a good time , and we shoul expect some of them down this sat to race with us....Tito


----------



## David Usnik

I want to be like Tito when I grow up. Awesome job man!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Awesome man. After running at Freddie's, I wanted to go out to Beaver on Sunday, but I actually had plans away from the track. Don't tell anyone, though.


----------



## VICKY

Good job Chicky!!!!! Way to go!!


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

santinuchi said:


> Here's a news flash for my fellow Gatesters, I took the lonely trek to Beaver this past weekend, and I feel that i may have represented us with pride, for my first trip out i put both cars in the "A", finished 3rd with the sedan behind Hartman and Vogan, and, Get this, I won 1/12 by almost a lap, and in that race? The one and only Michael "Rico" Thomas!!! The track John, and all the racers were awesome, thanks for a good time , and we shoul expect some of them down this sat to race with us....Tito


WOW, I feel like crap!


----------



## BudBartos

Is this Sat race a go ?? And does racing start at 2:00?


----------



## CarbonJoe

*Saturday racing*



BudBartos said:


> Is this Sat race a go ?? And does racing start at 2:00?


Bud - 

According to Chicky, Chris, and Jim, yes they are racing this Saturday, Jan 27. Doors open at 11:00am, racing starts at 3:00pm.

CJ


----------



## Brian Rice

Bud, racing is still on! Racing starts at 3pm.


----------



## partyplatedave

wow brp 2 days in a row.....bud u must be tired


----------



## Medved

*Saturday Race*

I'm making subs, Chucks bringing salsa, Petes bringing pop, somebodys bringing chips. should be a good time. Whos racing what?

dan medved


----------



## chicky03

Medved said:


> I'm making subs, Chucks bringing salsa, Petes bringing pop, somebodys bringing chips. should be a good time. Whos racing what?
> 
> dan medved


Me and Rice are racing 1/12 19t. If no one else wants to race 19t we will race stock. I hear a lot of people are coming, Mo's ho's, The Beaver sluts, and the VGG's(Very Gay Gayters). Should be a fun time!!!

Paul


----------



## Medved

I better make alot of subs!!!

Dan medved


----------



## BudBartos

partyplatedave said:


> wow brp 2 days in a row.....bud u must be tired


I'm always tired


----------



## EAMotorsports

Goetz said:


> Awesome man. After running at Freddie's, I wanted to go out to Beaver on Sunday, but I actually had plans away from the track. Don't tell anyone, though.


What's his name? Im going to call in my hit man

EA


----------



## Eric.o

What type of chips do you want me to bring?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Just sayin hi to all you guys long time no see


----------



## Medved

Eric.... what ever you want.


dan


----------



## chicky03

I just found out that Chris Byron Finished 6th over all at the CRCRC MidWest Championships in stock off road truck. Nice Job Chris!!! 
Paul


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Yeah, that's pretty good, eh. Nice work Chris.


----------



## Mackin

So what are we running on sat, 1/12th or TC?

chuck


----------



## BudBartos

BRP for Me :thumbsup:


----------



## CarbonJoe

*All the above!*



Mackin said:


> So what are we running on sat, 1/12th or TC?
> 
> chuck


Chuck - 

All of the above!

CJ


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

It's a tough choice. I'll let you know what I'm running on Saturday.


----------



## chicky03

Mackin said:


> So what are we running on sat, 1/12th or TC?
> 
> chuck


All of the men will be racing 1/12 on saturday.  

Paul


----------



## Mackin

I guess that I'll have to run 1/12th then. Just got done making the salsa, that alone should be worth the trip on sat.

chuck


----------



## Brian Rice

Chuck, you better bring your 19T motor! See you guy Saturday...


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Men are from Mars


----------



## chicky03

Brian Rice said:


> Chuck, you better bring your 19T motor! See you guy Saturday...


I'm running stock. 19t is too fast for me.

Paul


----------



## Mackin

Maybe I'll have to go on fri night for a little practice.


----------



## Medved

stock touring

dan


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Oh yeah. I'm bringing the whipped cream.


----------



## Medved

Real men run touring cars

dan


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Medved said:


> Real men run touring cars
> 
> dan


Thank you, sir. Unfortuantely the Cleveland area is defficient in that department.


----------



## Eric.o

im going to run 1/12


----------



## partyplatedave

i am going to run an rc car.....lol


----------



## tcian

brp is racing on sat too


----------



## rayhuang

Do you guys miss me yet???


----------



## David Usnik

rayhuang said:


> Do you guys miss me yet???


Who are you again?


----------



## Stealth_RT

Well, after some time off, I've joined the Dark Side. Got a used Losi 8ight gas buggy coming, and already got a new wet power engine for it. Not sure if I see me ever running electric again. At least, not until some technology changes. So, I have some stuff for sale I won't need anymore. Still got a 4mm SRC chassis for the RDX. Also, have a KO VFS-1 Pro Comp ESC with the hand-held programmer for sale. Asking $80 for the chassis and $100 for the speedo.


----------



## EAMotorsports

rayhuang said:


> Do you guys miss me yet???


They miss taking turns getting a little sweet Asian pie at the races!

EA


----------



## rayhuang

EAMotorsports said:


> They miss taking turns getting a little sweet Asian pie at the races!
> 
> EA


----------



## McSmooth

I think I speak for everyone in saying that I also miss the warm, gentle touch of Ray's soft hands.


----------



## ghoulardi

rayhuang said:


> Do you guys miss me yet???


 Like a toothache!!!:lol:


----------



## Medved

What time do the doors open & what time does racing start?

dan


----------



## ZOOOOM

I think somebody said

Doors at 11:00 racing at 2:00


----------



## Micro_Racer

11 open racing 3


----------



## Mackin

Hey guys, 

I'm not going to be able to make it out today. Have fun! See you in a couple of weeks.

chuck


----------



## ZOOOOM

My Bad


----------



## Medved

Chuck.. was looking forward to the selsa....

dan


----------



## tcian

nice racing tonight guys


----------



## BudBartos

Yes good day of racing !!! And thanks for the hot dogs and drinks.


----------



## tcian

yyea thanks for the food


----------



## Micro_Racer

Yes - Thanks for the very tasty hot dogs, chips, and pop!


----------



## Medved

Your welcome guys, we may have too do it again. Man! you guys have those BRP car running fast!! How much do ya have into them cars?

dan medved


----------



## lil-bump

On what days do you guys run at the gate. Do you guys still run on Sundays


----------



## Micro_Racer

Medved said:


> Your welcome guys, we may have too do it again. Man! you guys have those BRP car running fast!! How much do ya have into them cars?
> 
> dan medved


Dan - I can 100% guarantee that we have $100's less than any touring, or 1/12th scale car. The up front coast may seem high but, the BRP rarely breaks, and all other parts such as tires, motors, and replacement parts are much cheaper than other scale cars. And as you can see from the racing, everyone is close! And people are having fun racing for ribbons!

My Car:
BRP Racer Kit - $100
BRP Racer Motor - $15
BRP tires (for different tracks of the series) $5-$10 (front, rear)

Race Day Support Stuff:
Niftech - $10
100w shock oil - $3 - will last a lifetime
BRP Lube -$2 - will last a lifetime
BRP Black Gold $3 - will last a few years (I am on my second bottle in 5 years)
Voodoo speed drops - $5 - should last a very long time
Lighter Fluid - $10 - will last a long time
Tape - $8.00 - will last a long time

Electronics: this is a personal choice - you can decide how much to spend
M8 - $230
DSM - $200 with micro receiver
GTX - $160
Futaba servo - $50

Batteries: personal choice
Team Scream - $30-$40 per pack - I use 2 packs 

Other Gear:
Slot Car Lathe - $60 
Power Supply - $100 - 30amp
Dyno - $60

I have raced in both touring and 1/12th scale - and my BRP coasts less to run and maintain - you can spend $200 on just new batteries and tires in the other classes.


----------



## tcian

i dont have that much in mine and its really fun


----------



## DAVON

party plate..........u got a pm


----------



## Micro_Racer

tcian said:


> i dont have that much in mine and its really fun


Yes - keep in mind this is what I have accumulated in the past 5 years of racing BRP. You can buy the car - add your electronics and be competitive for under $200.


----------



## partyplatedave

WOW.......thats a lot.......and alot in the wrong forum....LOL....jk


----------



## ghoulardi

Indeed, thanks for the food. I heard we set a weenie consumption record. Musta been the BRP Racin' and Eatin' Assn. Seriously though, you really ought to put a "tip jar" out.


----------



## tcian

yea that a good ponit micro


----------



## chicky03

lil-bump said:


> On what days do you guys run at the gate. Do you guys still run on Sundays


We are not racing on Sundays anymore. It is pretty much every other Sat. Check out the schedule. www.clevelandcarpetracing.com

Paul


----------



## partyplatedave

tcian said:


> yea that a good ponit micro


whats ponit???


----------



## partyplatedave

Bill ygpm


----------



## lil-bump

Thanks for the info Paul

I'd like to come up and watch some good racing. I just did not know the schedule.
My son interested in maybe 1/10 touring


----------



## rayhuang

Micro_Racer said:


> Yes - keep in mind this is what I have accumulated in the past 5 years of racing BRP. You can buy the car - add your electronics and be competitive for under $200.


I have a well built, pretty fast BRP car with spare motors (mod and stock), tires, body and a killer JR3550 servo and steering mod done by The MAN (Wayne Gerber Jr.) for sale. Anyone interested in seeing it can e-mail me and drop by my house some evening and see all that I have.

Ray
[email protected]


----------



## Brian Rice

Chuck, clean out your PM's....


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

rayhuang said:


> I have a well built, pretty fast BRP car with spare motors (mod and stock), tires, body and a killer JR3550 servo and steering mod done by The MAN (Wayne Gerber Jr.) for sale. Anyone interested in seeing it can e-mail me and drop by my house some evening and see all that I have.
> 
> Ray
> [email protected]


Honestly Ray, I don't think I WANT to see all you have!!!!


----------



## partyplatedave

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Honestly Ray, I don't think I WANT to see all you have!!!!


you dont need to think what he has........but what he doesnt have :thumbsup:


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

partyplatedave said:


> you dont need to think what he has........but what he doesnt have :thumbsup:


Maybe what he wishes he had!


----------



## partyplatedave

Ha.....Ray i might be in for anything left over.....HA


----------



## rayhuang

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Honestly Ray, I don't think I WANT to see all you have!!!!


Yes-plan on spending the WHOLE night over would ya??


----------



## McSmooth

Since Chicky, Seaball, and Herrmannski will be in Orlando, are you guys still racing on February 10th as scheduled?


----------



## chicky03

McSmooth said:


> Since Chicky, Seaball, and Herrmannski will be in Orlando, are you guys still racing on February 10th as scheduled?


Yes we will!!!

Paul


----------



## McSmooth

Beautimous


----------



## CarbonJoe

Ok, Seaball, where is your Mi3?

http://www.racing-cars.com/usa/main.asp?sitepages=mi3

Will the lower arms on this one break as easily?

"Chris Goetz, Destroyer of Lower Suspension Arms"


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Haha. You're sure up to date, aren't you?

The molded parts are staying the same, which is probably not that desirable, but the new Varijust suspension mounting will allow us to test almost any other TC arms with some dremeling and whatnot. 

I'm telling you, this thing's the real deal.


----------



## tcian

looks good


----------



## partyplatedave

Goetz said:


> Haha. You're sure up to date, aren't you? I was supposed to get the prototype for Cleveland, then for the Novak, and now for the Snowbirds. Well, it arrived here in the States, but something tells me that I will, again, be waiting another race.
> 
> The molded parts are staying the same, which is probably not that desirable, but the new Varijust suspension mounting will allow us to test almost any other TC arms with some dremeling and whatnot.
> 
> I'm telling you, this thing's the real deal.


cant wait till you get it.......your other mi2 looks sick all black.....hope you do the same for this :thumbsup:


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Black indeed.


----------



## partyplatedave

ohhhhhhh yaaaaaaa.....you are my hero...ha


----------



## EAMotorsports

partyplatedave said:


> ohhhhhhh yaaaaaaa.....you are my hero...ha


Setting your standards pretty low now a days huh? 

EA


----------



## nitrojeff

small, achievable goals


----------



## partyplatedave

HAAAAA.......well i started with as good as jeff but achieved it by my second day of parkinglot racing....HA


----------



## nitrojeff

see...baby steps


----------



## vn1500

Yeah really really really annoying as hell baby steps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## partyplatedave

HA......like that time a acidentaly hit jeff car out of the A main and the rest of the race all he did was stopped and wait for me to come around and hit me.....


trust me Jeff......LESSON LEARNED......dont mess with anyone with a ponytail


----------



## gklinesman0

I just purchased a used XXXS and wandered if anyone has a good setup (springs, shock oil, tires) that I could start with to use at the Gate.


----------



## partyplatedave

gklinesman0 said:


> I just purchased a used XXXS and wandered if anyone has a good setup (springs, shock oil, tires) that I could start with to use at the Gate.


do you have batteries chargers, electronics and such


for a setup ask nitro jeff
you will also need parma foam tires, cyan in front and magenta in rear and lots of paragon :thumbsup: 
we will help you out :thumbsup:


----------



## partyplatedave

here is my christmas jingle

12 exploded bearings
11 broken a-arms
10 shattered knuckles
9 fride armatures
8 cracked bodies
7 snapped c hubs
6 twisted t plates
5 empty paragons
4 dead cells
3 smoked motors
2 bent dogbones
and a box of chunked parmas


----------



## tcian

gklinesman0 are you greg from fridays


----------



## EAMotorsports

partyplatedave said:


> here is my christmas jingle
> 
> 12 exploded bearings
> 11 broken a-arms
> 10 shattered knuckles
> 9 fride armatures
> 8 cracked bodies
> 7 snapped c hubs
> 6 twisted t plates
> 5 empty paragons
> 4 dead cells
> 3 smoked motors
> 2 bent dogbones
> and a box of chunked parmas


And thats just what Seanuts broke at the novak race:tongue:

EA


----------



## rayhuang

Goetz said:


> Haha. You're sure up to date, aren't you?
> 
> The molded parts are staying the same, which is probably not that desirable, but the new Varijust suspension mounting will allow us to test almost any other TC arms with some dremeling and whatnot.
> 
> I'm telling you, this thing's the real deal.


Thats HOT!!

Good luck to the homies going to the Birds!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Well, actually we are trying to get the arms beefed up, so we may see some improvements there.


----------



## gklinesman0

partyplatedave said:


> do you have batteries chargers, electronics and such
> 
> 
> for a setup ask nitro jeff
> you will also need parma foam tires, cyan in front and magenta in rear and lots of paragon :thumbsup:
> we will help you out :thumbsup:


 I have the electrics and batteries. The chassis has red springs on the front, blue in the rear, cyan tires on the front and purple on the rear. Hopefully, it's a decent start.
The front suspension seems soft.


----------



## rayhuang

gklinesman0 said:


> I have the electrics and batteries. The chassis has red springs on the front, blue in the rear, cyan tires on the front and purple on the rear. Hopefully, it's a decent start.
> The front suspension seems soft.


Go to www.teamlosi.com and download a set-up for carpet from say the Champs race for foam carpet!! The Old XXXS is still a great car to start with. When built and set-up correctly it is easy to drive and pretty fast. Herrmann was last to run my XXXS on carpet and when hes back form the Birds, he should be able to help you.


----------



## McSmooth

More news regarding the Patron Saint of The Gate:

http://www.cnn.com/2007/SHOWBIZ/TV/02/01/theater.davidhasselhoff.ap/index.html


----------



## tcian

good luck to all the guys going to the birds


----------



## nitrojeff

Thanks Ray. My xxxs was set for concrete, so I wouldn't have good info for him.


----------



## partyplatedave

nitrojeff said:


> Thanks Ray. My xxxs was set for concrete, so I wouldn't have good info for him.


yea....suuuuure......i think he just wants to keep his setups to himself


----------



## nitrojeff

I took the ESC, motor and servo out of the gate xxxs. I hope that is fair. If not, or the parts are needed for a similar project, let me know.


----------



## chicky03

nitrojeff said:


> I took the ESC, motor and servo out of the gate xxxs. I hope that is fair. If not, or the parts are needed for a similar project, let me know.


That's cool Jeff. Thanks for letting us use it!!.

Paul


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Goetz said:


> Well, actually we are trying to get the arms beefed up, so we may see some improvements there.


I've seen your arms and they definately need beefed up!


----------



## rayhuang

RICOTHOMAS said:


> I've seen your arms and they definately need beefed up!


rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrRRICOOOO-suuuavE!! What ever are you going to do without me to beat up???


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

rayhuang said:


> rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrRRICOOOO-suuuavE!! What ever are you going to do without me to beat up???


I will pester you until you fold and race again! How could you THINK about retirement when there are sooooooo many battles to still be fought?


----------



## Stealth_RT

Ray needs to come to the dark side and get an 1/8th gas buggy! Screw that spark chasing stuff, go wet power! Yarrrr!


----------



## partyplatedave

goetz.....are you going to be at the gate friday????


----------



## CarbonJoe

I doubt it, since the Snowbirds are Tuesday - Sunday.


----------



## partyplatedave

CarbonJoe said:


> I doubt it, since the Snowbirds are Tuesday - Sunday.


oh......i should have knowned that....lol.....GO GATERS


----------



## CarbonJoe

Some practice times are posted at http://live.rcresults.com/. I see Chicky, Seaball, and Herrmannski listed in the practice times.


----------



## tcian

good job guys keep it up


----------



## Medved

*Important Info*

All Gate'rs

I need to know if people are planning to be at the Gate on Friday or if someone has already made arrangments to open and run the races. I had planned to open the doors and run the race on Saturday, but didn't anticipate Friday Night.

Please let me know if you guys are expecting to run that night. 

Bud, I am considering buying a BRP as well. If you have an extra, I may purchase.

Also, Dan was wondering how many dogs to bring again on Saturday.

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## BudBartos

Pete >> I will have kits but I'm not sure I will be out friday or Sat. I will post if plans change.


----------



## DAVON

It Looks Like Fridays Turn Out Is Growing


----------



## DAVON

Mitch & Gabe.....ygpm....dave


----------



## CarbonJoe

*Hobbytown on Fridays*



Medved said:


> All Gate'rs
> 
> I need to know if people are planning to be at the Gate on Friday or if someone has already made arrangments to open and run the races. I had planned to open the doors and run the race on Saturday, but didn't anticipate Friday Night.
> 
> Please let me know if you guys are expecting to run that night.
> 
> Bud, I am considering buying a BRP as well. If you have an extra, I may purchase.
> 
> Also, Dan was wondering how many dogs to bring again on Saturday.
> 
> Thanks,
> Pete


Pete - 

The Hobbytown crew runs the races on Friday nights. I think that they have keys, etc. My son and I plan on running on Saturday instead of Friday. 

CJ


----------



## McSmooth

I'll be coming up from Pittsburgh to race on Saturday. If anyone needs anything (Paragon, motor spray, etc) from the hobby shop, just let me know and I'll bring it along.


----------



## Brian Rice

Good news from the Snowbirds... Goetz is TQ after one round of stock TC!


----------



## EAGLERACER

Pete

My brother and I handle everything on fridays the Gate crew never has to show up we have the keys and take care of everything.

Don Williams


----------



## McSmooth

Brian Rice said:


> Good news from the Snowbirds... Goetz is TQ after one round of stock TC!


Excellent. He's right on pace to collect another 9th place trophy. :tongue:


----------



## CarbonJoe

*Snowbirds*

Herrmann is currently 3rd in 12th Stock GTP, Chicky is 6th in 12th Mod.


----------



## Brian Rice

McSmooth said:


> Excellent. He's right on pace to collect another 9th place trophy. :tongue:


LOL! That sounds about right....


----------



## BudBartos

Gate Guy's looking good at the Bird's :thumbsup: Wish I would have gone down


----------



## Brian Rice

After two rounds of Stock Touring at the Snowbirds, Jimmy is now TQ and Chris is 4th. Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## tcian

where did u find that? AND KEEP IT UP GUYS


----------



## martian 710

tcian said:


> where did u find that? AND KEEP IT UP GUYS


Click on the Snowbirds add on the right side of this page. Then click on onroad results. :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

DOGS ON SAT ??? You'll prolly be overrun by BRPers !!!


----------



## Medved

*Cook them, and they will come!*



ghoulardi said:


> DOGS ON SAT ??? You'll prolly be overrun by BRPers !!!


I'm going to try to limit my hotdog intake to 5 this weekend!


----------



## CarbonJoe

Wow, after 2 rounds of qualifying, Goetz is qualified 6 spots *ahead* of Paul Lemieux in Touring 19 turn. Chicky is 14th in 12th mod. Herrmann is 6th in 12th stock, and Chicky is 10th.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Chuck, are you going to make it this Saturday?


----------



## BudBartos

Pete >> Did You get My email??


----------



## tcian

chicky is in 1st for stock 12th jim is in 2nd for stock tc


----------



## Brian Rice

tcian said:


> chicky is in 1st for stock 12th jim is in 2nd for stock tc


Those are the controlled practice times.

After 3 rounds, Paul is 3rd in 12th Stock, Jimmy is 11th.

In stock TC, Jimmy is 4th and Chris is 8th.


----------



## tcian

ok so who all is comming out ill be there


----------



## tcian

are u guys bring pop and dog again thanks again? doors open at 11 right


----------



## partyplatedave

wow......well......i hope all gaters are doing great in snowbirds......go goetz.....YOU ARE MY HERO


----------



## partyplatedave

is there a website i can check out the birds results???


----------



## DAVON

partyplatedave said:


> is there a website i can check out the birds results???


IT'S ON THE RIGHT SIDE OF THIS PAGE.....JUST CLICK IT :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

How did the race go today?? Anyone run BRP?


----------



## tcian

no no brp but had a great time!!!!!! Thanks for the hot dogs


----------



## Medved

Small turn out, but a lot of fun!

We only had two heats, so we ran at the top of every hour. It worked out well, no one felt rushed, and we had plenty of time to take some practice laps between rounds if needed, or make repairs.

Are you guys running next Friday?


----------



## Medved

*saturday night*

A 35 dog night :lol: 

dan medved


----------



## tcian

well they where good


----------



## Marty Mangione

Who knows about friday, Running with DON in charge SUCKS all`s he wants to do is Leave as soon as he gets there. So everything is a big hurry and you hardly have time to go to the bathroom. Much less fix anything if it breaks. I think i will change to Sat if i can get enough brp`ers to race. It sucks that we finally get a good race group together and the guy`s running the race don`t want to be there now. Lookin for the happy medium Marty TsB


----------



## Robertw321

Marty Mangione said:


> Lookin for the happy medium Marty TsB


You run the race, we'll stay home. Maybe having to listen to loud obnoxious whiners is our problem.


----------



## McSmooth

Wanted to thank the Gate crew for a good race on Saturday. Also thanks for hanging around an extra 40 mins for me to practice with my 1/12 once more before heading out. I'll be seeing you again in about 3 weeks for the Nats warmup.

As for the rest of the stuff going on....will you guys please find some common ground and get this worked out? You have one of the best facilities in the country, and this kind of thing really isn't helping.

* If racers want to start each round on the top of the hour, then just do it.

*If the racers aren't ready when that comes around, then they have no excuse if you start without them. 

Both sides win. The racers know what to expect and understand the procedure up-front, and the race director won't have to put up with any complaints with regard to the schedule.

Now I also have to ask another question, because I haven't seen it explained before.....why don't the Friday and Saturday groups run as a combined program? Is there a scheduling problem where the Friday night guys can't run on Saturday? Or vice-versa? Can something be worked out to cut down on the lighting/heating expenses?

Just a concerned racer who enjoys coming over as often as he can. Work out these things guys....it's not worth losing everything over it.


----------



## ghoulardi

Hear Hear !!!


----------



## tcian

yyea i agree with mike


----------



## ghoulardi

*Hmmmm...*

Perhaps, and this is just a perhaps, there are some who think runnin with marty sucks. There are at least two sides to every story. I remember way back in the day when just about everyone was moanin' about runnin too late.
We all need to remember that the cats runnin the program are doin it for nuthin. We all need to find some room for a little more cooperation and less vitrol.

Just my .02.


Indeed...


----------



## Marty Mangione

Well i guess i`ll just stay home and eat poop


----------



## Medved

Friends, and fellow R/C racers,

I enjoyed running the race this past Saturday, it reminded me a lot of when I was the president of CR/CCC, and we, my brother and I, were deeply involved with the club. 

McSmooth, thanks for making the trip, it was no problem hanging around a little while longer for you. It was the least my brother and I could do. 

It's hard to believe, but I have been racing for nearly 19 years now. Some things have changed a lot. My first car had a resistor speed control, now I pay $120 per speed control. Technology has come a long way, but some things stay the same, like not everyone agreeing or getting along.

We all do this sport because we love it, for one reason or another. We love the competition, we love working on the cars, we enjoy the friendship we've made on and off the track. I think we all can agree that we do this because we enjoy the sport.

I have seen people come and go, trading this hobby for another, or for personal or financial constraints. We have seen good times, and lean times. 

I hate to be the bear of bad news, but unfortunately, over all turn out is way down, not just the past few races, but over the past year. 

There have been a number of people who have given a lot of time, effort and money into making a FIRST CLASS track as well as keeping the club alive. This includes all of the racers. EVERYONE is a part of it. With out YOU, we can not continue.

During these lean times, we need to work together, more then ever. The entries and dollers are just not there to keep going like have been. We need to come up with a plan. Honestly, I don't know what that plan is, but something needs to change if we want to go on.

Pete


----------



## Medved

McSmooth said:


> Now I also have to ask another question, because I haven't seen it explained before.....why don't the Friday and Saturday groups run as a combined program? Is there a scheduling problem where the Friday night guys can't run on Saturday? Or vice-versa? Can something be worked out to cut down on the lighting/heating expenses?
> 
> Just a concerned racer who enjoys coming over as often as he can. Work out these things guys....it's not worth losing everything over it.


Mike,

My understanding was that the "Hobbytown crew" was running a more layed back, atmosphere, mostly BRP, Bommers, etc. Competetive, but not overly so. 

The original "Gater's" we a bit more hard-core. Extream competition, etc. We have a few of the top drivers in the world, as local racers.

Each group had it's own "click", agenda, and time constraints also played a part, absoultly nothing wrong with that, we just tried to accomidate everyone. 

Running on separate nights, seemed to be the solution at the time, We even moved the Gates schedule from racing on Sunday to Saturday, because other expressed they would be more pron to come. As you saw from this past Saturday, I don't think the day we race really matters that much. 

I believe the only thing keeping holding the doors open has been the "MAJOR" events, hosted by the Gate. Week in and week out, we take in less than we need to keep the doors open, and I don't think there is much more in the well. 

Pete

Pete


----------



## Marty Mangione

Hay, when was the last time the gate had a oval layout?? Everyone else is making it with the oval. classic, freddys. People seem to like it. The oval`s are fun to race. Marty TsB


----------



## Medved

We have run oval before, but turn out was low. At one time we planed to do it every 4th or 5th week, between our proposed track layout changes. 

Problem is, changing the track is a pain, and we get little help. There are a few other reasons why it doesn't get changed as often, but that is it in a nut shell.


----------



## chicky03

*Snowbirds*

Nice article from Todd Hodge. The picture at the bottom of Chris and Paul Wynn is priceless.:jest: 

http://www.toddhodge.com/news.php?article=2408


----------



## EAMotorsports

chicky03 said:


> Nice article from Todd Hodge. The picture at the bottom of Chris and Paul Wynn is priceless.:jest:
> 
> http://www.toddhodge.com/news.php?article=2408


Funny how Hodge is so against "Factory Stock Racers" But yet they are trying to pay two well known stock drivers to run for them. 

You are right...that is priceless!!

EA


----------



## McSmooth

chicky03 said:


> The picture at the bottom of Chris and Paul Wynn is priceless.:jest:


It's comforting to know that some of us can compete on the same level as certain factory drivers. :tongue: :wave: :hat:


----------



## tcian

congrades to u guys that ran at the birds


----------



## McSmooth

:tongue:


----------



## McSmooth

In order to maintain journalistic integrity, I must also present these two contrasting examples of non-failure.


----------



## partyplatedave

i feal my time has come to get out of rc and get into my real dream


----------



## VICKY

Ok Chris You Are Just Wrong!!!! Lol!!! May As Well Add My Pic To Yours In The Failure Category This Weekend! Lets Go Run Some Banked Oval!!!


----------



## adamliehr

Haha.. Chris wont come run oval, he's to big of a chicken! Ha ha! Seriously though, you and chicky should come down to Akron.

I heard Chicky used to be a oval racer back in the day. 

Adam Liehr


----------



## EAGLERACER

hay Guys

Will I have any heat Friday

Don Williams


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Adam,

Congrats on the win in Expert 19T class down at the Birds! I didn't know you won until the plane ride home when Vicki told me. 

Don,

Doubtful.


----------



## VICKY

Goetz... I don't even think I remember the plane ride home...I was soo tired!! Im just glad you don't snore!!! I bet my dad was though!!


----------



## adamliehr

Ha ha thanks Goetz..... 

So you gonna come run oval?


Adam


----------



## nitrojeff

are you guys racing this Saturday?


----------



## tcian

nope next staurday the 24th


----------



## chicky03

nitrojeff said:


> are you guys racing this Saturday?


Ian is correct. Here is the schedule. http://www.clevelandcarpetracing.com/schedule.html

Hope you can make it. It has been a little boring with out you there.

Paul


----------



## tcian

heyy paul congrades on the snowbirds finish


----------



## WALLSTREET

EAMotorsports said:


> Funny how Hodge is so against "Factory Stock Racers" But yet they are trying to pay two well known stock drivers to run for them.
> 
> You are right...that is priceless!!
> 
> EA




Eric who are the well known stock racers losi is trying to get ?


----------



## John Tag

I just cashed my first check..... :wave:


----------



## Mike Peterson

WALLSTREET said:


> Eric who are the well known stock racers losi is trying to get ?



I can tell you who they are not looking at......... 


HA!


----------



## chicky03

*Racing at the Gate this Saturday 2/24*

*Hey guys don't forget this Saturday 2/24 will be a club race at The Gate. We open at 11:00 and racing starts at 3:00. Hope you all can make it.*

*Paul*


----------



## onefastdude

Check your PM chickster


----------



## RBLove

Do any of you have a phone number for Ray Adams? If so, shoot me an e-mail at [email protected]


----------



## Todd Hodge

EAMotorsports said:


> Funny how Hodge is so against "Factory Stock Racers" But yet they are trying to pay two well known stock drivers to run for them.
> 
> You are right...that is priceless!!
> 
> EA


EA,

You never cease to amaze me with your antics. Enlighten me on who we are going to pay to run stock for us. Please I am interested in your knowledge of what we are doing at Team Losi.

For the record, I did ask Schreff to run Losi with some good incentives however that is all I did. Pay was never discussed.

Another driver approached me however I respect this driver and will not say who it is. Pay was never discussed. 

Two words for ya bud......Keyboard Courage!


----------



## Todd Hodge

RBLove said:


> Do any of you have a phone number for Ray Adams? If so, shoot me an e-mail at [email protected]



Are ya back racing....Doseck told me at the birds you were racing again. Welcome back bro!


----------



## EAMotorsports

Todd Hodge said:


> EA,
> 
> You never cease to amaze me with your antics. Enlighten me on who we are going to pay to run stock for us. Please I am interested in your knowledge of what we are doing at Team Losi.
> 
> For the record, I did ask Schreff to run Losi with some good incentives however that is all I did. Pay was never discussed.
> 
> Another driver approached me however I respect this driver and will not say who it is. Pay was never discussed.
> 
> Two words for ya bud......Keyboard Courage!


 No keyboard courage here buddy. Just find it very funny how you are so against "Factory Stock racers" yet you are trying to get your own Team together!! Talk about the pot calling the kettle black!! If your so agaisnt it then dont do it....PERIOD!! I can tell you right now not one Xray stock guy gets PAID other than incentives....I can also tell you that they buy their own plane tickets!! So before you run your mouth too much on your web site about stuff maybe you should get all the facts "bud"!!

So that makes 3 actually that I have heard about. Racers talk....you as well as anyone should know that by now!!

EA


----------



## RBLove

Mr. Hodge,

Yeah. I am coming back, but am planning to stick with stock and 19 turn for a while. Modified got the best of me and my wallet LOL

Cograts to you guys at Snowbirds. Looks like the latest revision of the JRXS is very promising. Dumas is a hella wheel.

Take care,
Rob Love


----------



## RBLove

Goetz, Sent ya a pm.


----------



## Micro_Racer

EAMotorsports said:


> No keyboard courage here buddy. Just find it very funny how you are so against "Factory Stock racers" yet you are trying to get your own Team together!! Talk about the pot calling the kettle black!! If your so agaisnt it then dont do it....PERIOD!! I can tell you right now not one Xray stock guy gets PAID other than incentives....I can also tell you that they buy their own plane tickets!! So before you run your mouth too much on your web site about stuff maybe you should get all the facts "bud"!!
> 
> So that makes 3 actually that I have heard about. Racers talk....you as well as anyone should know that by now!!
> 
> EA


Factory Team Drivers -- who give a CRAP! I don't! 
I like to race to have fun. Get ride of the "team driver" and bring back the fun to this HOBBY.

I am sure my comment will light this board up - people are going to call me names and tell me it's the team drivers that make this hobby -- BS!


Bring back the fun, and maybe people will come back to the hobby.

Posted by Michael Elwood - you have a problem with my posting, send me a PM with your email or phone number, I will be happy to talk to you.


----------



## EAMotorsports

Micro_Racer said:


> Factory Team Drivers -- who give a CRAP! I don't!
> I like to race to have fun. Get ride of the "team driver" and bring back the fun to this HOBBY.
> 
> I am sure my comment will light this board up - people are going to call me names and tell me it's the team drivers that make this hobby -- BS!
> 
> 
> Bring back the fun, and maybe people will come back to the hobby.
> 
> Posted by Michael Elwood - you have a problem with my posting, send me a PM with your email or phone number, I will be happy to talk to you.


I have no problem with your post at all. And Than You for posting your real name as well!!! I am not real sure why you singled my post out but its all good. 

I think you are right but at the same time Factory guys have their place too. Winning is what sells cars/products...period. And once one team (Not Xray, Losi or Associated) started a "factory stock team" then all the other manufactures had to do it as well as they didnt want to fall behind in sales and wins. Even though its a hobby for most *ALL* the companies out there are in it for one thing....To make money. And they are going to try to do that how ever they can.

EA


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

There's a hundred threads all about this age-old discussion. Let's take it over there, and leave this thread for the dude sandwiches, like it was originally intended. Ha!


----------



## TC Guy

Yes..Yes..I too like the dude sandwiches!!! 



> I can tell you who they are not looking at.........


I will be on sabbatical with Peterson for the next few months, waiting next to the phone....  

-Roger E. Cockswell


----------



## McSmooth

Seaball will be giving a free seminar at The Gate this Saturday:

Party Games with Hot Dogs - A cornucopia of fun for you and your wiener. :freak:


----------



## 1fastguy1

hey guys

does anyone know where to get those carbide paddles for rounding tires
on the truer.
thanks
Mo


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Mo,

http://www.mcmaster.com, P/N: 4337A11 = $22.01/ea


----------



## CarbonJoe

I get good results using 3M drywall sanding screens.


----------



## 1fastguy1

thanks Chris
Mo


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Yeah, the sandpaper/screen does leave a better finish. But the rasp doesn't wear out or clutter your truer box.


----------



## cmock

PermaGrit makes one (coarse or fine) you can get from your LHS for about $15. I use the fine grit.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Goetz said:


> There's a hundred threads all about this age-old discussion. Let's take it over there, and leave this thread for the dude sandwiches, like it was originally intended. Ha!


WTF is a "dude sandwich"?....... never mind, coming from Seaball I don't want to know


----------



## Mike Peterson

TC Guy said:


> Yes..Yes..I too like the dude sandwiches!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I will be on sabbatical with Peterson for the next few months, waiting next to the phone....
> 
> -Roger E. Cockswell



Sabbatical......WTF is that!......Im not on sabbatical.....My laywers will not alow me to comment any further.......Let's just say after the champs.....Roar revoked my license for a while...steroids......


----------



## John Tag

Man this is the most happening form on HT.. EA must have posted....LOL


----------



## EAMotorsports

John Tag said:


> Man this is the most happening form on HT.. EA must have posted....LOL


You know it....Biggest A hole on the internet....:thumbsup:

EA


----------



## Marty Mangione

Hay how about a huge oval layout???


----------



## Kid Kahuna

Freddie's is running road course on Saturdays, An Oval at the Gate would be nice!


----------



## TC Guy

> Roar revoked my license for a while...steroids......


LOL...If the powers that be required racers to have licenses to race at certain levels like actual race car drivers, I definetly would had my license pulled for erratic driving and over-usage of the boards at the Champs & Novak.


----------



## Mackin

Boy EA you sure know how to start trouble!

chuck


----------



## H-Rob

*Hey C-Ball*

Finally this is my first "REAL" post (Mcsmooth has been writing as me for awhile now).

I just wanted to say I hope you wear mirrors on your shoes at the Grand Finale!

More details later!

Homosexual Rob


P.S. Do you want to make an open-faced dude sandwich with me?


----------



## Mackin

A dude sandwich is just not the same without Buddy B.

chuck


----------



## H-Rob

*Okay I'll bite.*

Who is Buddy B? (Sorry if this is a rediculously stupid question!)

Anybody from Beaver gonna be at the gate this sat?

Post it up if you are. (I would be willing to drive... ...If my significant other allows me to.)

H-ROb


P.S. Any Tube Steaks this time around? I heard they made Chris's hole weak!


----------



## McSmooth

Mackin said:


> A dude sandwich is just not the same without Buddy B.


Throw in some Chris Byron and a side of sweet, delicious, Tito...and you've got yourself a dude buffet!


H-Rob: I may be heading up this Saturday. I'll know more by Friday.


----------



## nitrojeff

are the doors open tonight? I was hoping to pick something up


----------



## ghoulardi

nitrojeff said:


> are the doors open tonight? I was hoping to pick something up


 Just make sure there's a cure before you do !!!


----------



## chicky03

nitrojeff said:


> are the doors open tonight? I was hoping to pick something up


Yes 5:30 will be practice.


----------



## Marty Mangione

Chicky u have a PM


----------



## nitrojeff

eric, your glass is done and that is the coolest thing I've seen in awhile!! I left it in the caring hands of Christopher Goetz.


----------



## Mike Peterson

TC Guy said:


> LOL...If the powers that be required racers to have licenses to race at certain levels like actual race car drivers, I definetly would had my license pulled for erratic driving and over-usage of the boards at the Champs & Novak.



the boards were not my problem.....other cars on the track were....I felt the need to "remove" some of them....remember...."Put Me On The Inside!!!!" That might be the fastest 4 spot jump before the first turn ever! :thumbsup:


----------



## bean's my hero

McSmooth said:


> Throw in some Chris Byron *and a side of sweet, delicious, Tito.*..and you've got yourself a dude buffet!
> 
> 
> H-Rob: I may be heading up this Saturday. I'll know more by Friday.


You can take him off the menu, you won't be seeing him any time soon!

Jim


----------



## chicky03

bean's my hero said:


> You can take him off the menu, you won't be seeing him any time soon!
> 
> Jim


There will be plenty of dude sandwiches where Tito's at now.


----------



## McSmooth

bean's my hero said:


> You can take him off the menu, you won't be seeing him any time soon!


....and the search for a new dessert item begins....


----------



## McSmooth

Gonna be some speed at The Gate this Saturday!

To quote the legendary boxing trainer, the late Mickey Goldmill: 

"We need speed. Speed's what we need. Greasy, fast speed!"


----------



## bean's my hero

chicky03 said:


> There will be plenty of dude sandwiches where Tito's at now.


Indeed, WOW!


----------



## Eric.o

where did tito go? He still has my xray
if you have contact info please pm it to me


----------



## Eric.o

nitrojeff said:


> eric, your glass is done and that is the coolest thing I've seen in awhile!! I left it in the caring hands of Christopher Goetz.


Thanks Jeff


----------



## rayhuang

EAMotorsports said:


> You know it....Biggest A hole on the internet....:thumbsup:
> 
> EA


of course this is much more entertaining when you can hear EA's sweet southern drawl on the "a hole on the internet" in your head as you read it!!

Luv ya,
Ray


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

McSmooth said:


> Gonna be some speed at The Gate this Saturday!
> 
> To quote the legendary boxing trainer, the late Mickey Goldmill:
> 
> "We need speed. Speed's what we need. Greasy, fast speed!"


Wasn't he the old guy Burgess Meredith(the Penguin) in Rocky?


----------



## gklinesman0

What happened Friday - NO racing at the Gate - No one to run the show - Are we done?


----------



## Robertw321

gklinesman0 said:


> What happened Friday - NO racing at the Gate - No one to run the show - Are we done?


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=1850776#post1850776


----------



## VICKY

Boy did I pick the wrong day to check into this thread!! My local track liking dude sandwhiches!!!! I just don't even know where to begin!!!

chicky, goetz, herman..still want to come try out oval?? Ricky, Adam and I will have your stuff dialed if you decide to come on down!!!

Uncle Chuck - oh my oh my!!!! LOL!!! my ears!!!


----------



## Medved

Vicky, 

what are you running oval with and where?


----------



## RBLove

How did racing go Saturday at The Gate and today at Beaver??

Rob


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

RBLove said:


> How did racing go Saturday at The Gate and today at Beaver??
> 
> Rob


8 entries at The Gate - Turned racing into practice.
8 entries at River Junction - 2 quals, 1 main and out in 3 hours. It was tons of fun, though.


----------



## RBLove

How was the Mi3?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Solid. Easy to drive. Easy to work on.


----------



## Keith Billanti

so is there racing this sunday??


----------



## chicky03

Keith Billanti said:


> so is there racing this sunday??


Even though we are scheduled to race this saturday we will *NOT* be racing this saturday or sunday, March 3-4. 

Paul


----------



## CarbonJoe

The rest of the schedule is here: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=1771567&postcount=2166

or here:
http://www.clevelandcarpetracing.com/schedule.html

CJ


----------



## McSmooth

Thanks for having me over on Saturday. It was good to learn what setup changes will do to my car. Even if some of them made it worse, it's still good to see what the impact is.

Hope everyone enjoyed Volume 2 of The Gate Soundtrack.

I'll definitely be back in April a couple times, one being the Grand Finale!

:thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang

Hey guys-my first road race (bicycle racing) is in about 4 weeks!! I hope its not like 20 degrees out!! Anyways-the race is at Mid-Ohio Sports Car course!! Ive only driven around that track about 1000 times. Funny thing is when I raced karts there, if i had tried to ride around the track after racing was done on a bicycle-I would have been escorted off the property. Anyways-I dont think I'll be going 90 mph down the backstraight, pulling 2g's in any of the corners and i really dont think the braking zones will hold much drama this time around.....

Well, toodles and I hope you guys are gearing up for the Nats!! Good luck!!

Ray


----------



## Mike Peterson

good luck ray!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Good luck, Ray!


----------



## rayhuang

Thanks guys!! Ive missed the RC a little bit, but loving riding and training (even if 90% of it has been on a trainer in the basement)!! Now i just need to stay away from my mountain bike!! Rode it 3x and crashed it all 3 times-lol!!


----------



## McSmooth

rayhuang said:


> Rode it 3x and crashed it all 3 times-lol!!


The similarities between your R/C and mountain biking skills are uncanny.  

Good luck, Ray. Have fun with those guys in the lycra shorts. :freak: :dude:


----------



## rayhuang

McSmooth said:


> The similarities between your R/C and mountain biking skills are uncanny.


:lol:


----------



## ML23

are guys gonna be open at all during the week????


----------



## chicky03

ML23 said:


> are guys gonna be open at all during the week????


We are not open this week but Hobbytown might be racing Friday night. I am not 100% sure on this. The next time the Gate will be open is Wednesday March 21st for practice and for racing the 24th.

http://www.clevelandcarpetracing.com/schedule.html

Paul


----------



## EAGLERACER

chicky03 said:


> We are not open this week but Hobbytown might be racing Friday night. I am not 100% sure on this. The next time the Gate will be open is Wednesday March 21st for practice and for racing the 24th.
> 
> http://www.clevelandcarpetracing.com/schedule.html
> 
> Paul


Hobbytown might be open friday if I have enough raceres coming out right now i have only two racers commited for friday 2 1/12 and 2 touring car keep an eye out around thurs to see if I cancle friday

Don Williams


----------



## Marty Mangione

When would the next points race for brp`s be at the gate ? Marty TsB


----------



## chicky03

Marty Mangione said:


> When would the next points race for brp`s be at the gate ? Marty TsB


As far as I know there is not one scheduled. I would check with Bud.

Paul


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Marty, there is a points race schedualed for Friday the 16th of March. Then the following Friday Trophies will be awarded, if I got my info correct. See you Sat. at Classic.


----------



## tcian

yea thats right the 16th and than the following week


----------



## Marty Mangione

Thank you !!


----------



## Eric.o

i was bored and felt like making a worthless post... enjoy


----------



## nitrojeff

nice...keeping the Gate at the top of the list


----------



## vn1500

Eric did you ever find out where Tito and your x-ray are???


----------



## Medved

Tom, did ya fix your tranny or get another truck?

dan medved


----------



## Eric.o

vn1500 said:


> Eric did you ever find out where Tito and your x-ray are???


 Yea i did, i might have it back an a month or 2.... hopefully


----------



## nitrojeff

Well...............where is he?........and your xray?


----------



## vn1500

Medved i ended up buying another truck , i figure i'll pull the tranny in the summer and then sell it for an enclosed trailer . you know once it moves under it's own power lol


----------



## rayhuang

Good luck to the boys (and girls?) going to the Nats at Josh's track this week. Have fun!!

Ray


----------



## tcian

yyea good luck guys


----------



## Medved

*My Bike*

Tom... the weather may warm up alittle soon I may just ride to your place & leave the bike w/you. What ya think? ya got time?


dan


----------



## vn1500

For you Danny I'll make time ........


----------



## Medved

Thanks Tom, I'll call you later.

dan


----------



## Medved

*Next Year*

Next year..... next year I want too race but I want to get one of the speedmerchant speedspec pan cars. I had alot of fun racing pan cars at the Brat & the IX-center. Cheaper easy to maintain 4 or 6 cells. Think about it.

dan medved


----------



## Medved

For the same reason Dan wants to run pan cars, I have switched primarily to the 1/12. For one, cost . . . and another, ease of setup (less adjustment). . . , and less over all maintance . . .

I enjoy running the TC. It adds a whole other layer to racing, Major setup and adjustments. But over all, I think it is not the best car to bring in new people to our sport. I understand setup is a big part of every racing vehicle, but when you have new people, who are learning how to drive, adding this level of complexitity can be very discouraging.

With a pan car, 1/10 or 1/12, I think you can focus a bit more on driving, and a bit less on setup. There are some tweaks which still can be done with the pans, that along with a solid handleing car, I think, is a better balance for newbies. As well as for those, like me, who just want to race and enjoy the wheel time over the setup.


----------



## tcian

Chris u got pm


----------



## Medved

*Work Detail*

I'll be watching the post for a date for a work detail/clean-up. 

dan medved


----------



## nitrojeff

Medved said:


> I'll be watching the post for a date for a work detail/clean-up.
> 
> dan medved


Please give some notice and I'll try to be there as well!!


----------



## CarbonJoe

It appears that Friday nights are available... :-(


----------



## gklinesman0

Is the Gate open this Friday, 3/9/07, for racing?


----------



## EAGLERACER

gklinesman0 said:


> Is the Gate open this Friday, 3/9/07, for racing?


No Hobbytown racing on fridays has been shut down


----------



## tcian

Medved said:


> I'll be watching the post for a date for a work detail/clean-up.
> 
> dan medved



ill try to make it too :thumbsup:


----------



## vn1500

EAGLERACER said:


> No Hobbytown racing on fridays has been shut down


He asked if the Gate was going to be open not if Hobbytown racing is going to open....................... :wave:


----------



## EAGLERACER

hOBBYTOWN RACING WAS FRIDAYS THE GATE HAD NOTHING AND WILL HAVE NOTING TO DO WITH FRIDAYS


----------



## Marty Mangione

EAGLERACER said:


> hOBBYTOWN RACING WAS FRIDAYS THE GATE HAD NOTHING AND WILL HAVE NOTING TO DO WITH FRIDAYS




So Don, Does this mean that Chicky nor Getz are allowed to run on fridays. Do you and Bob have a exclusive contract on fridays??? And why do you constantly call it HOBBYTOWN racing when Everybody knows STEVE wanted nothing to do with it. He never sponsered a race or points series, I havent seen him at a race in over a year at least. Just wondering???


Marty TsB


----------



## Bill Weaver

Why is the hobbytown thread gone???


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Marty,
It was called Hobbytown night because it was our transponders and money paying the light bill on those nights. So yes HOBBYTOWN USA was sponsoring friday nights for you to race. The gate didnt want friday nights because none of those guys were really able to run on friday nights, its not that they couldnt, anyone was welcome on fridays. The Gate just couldnt afford another night to be open on their own. So hence Hobbytown fridays!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

You are talking about stuff you know nothing about Marty, Steve just didnt want to run the races any more himself. the man is busy, so Don and Bob ran it for Hobbytown, read my thread above or better yet call Steve and get the info instead of talking about what you think you know.


----------



## Marty Mangione

Thats Funny JAY TALKING ABOUT something you know nothing about. See ya next year.lol Marty TsB


----------



## Marty Mangione

OH by the way it was the racers paying the bills,Oh hay were did everybody GO???????????


----------



## tcian

marty u comming on sat?


----------



## Marty Mangione

YES, I will be there.


----------



## Mike Peterson

For those still intrested in RACING, check out the Nats results! nice work from our locals! and also Check out the race comming up at the end of april! Oh this will be a good one!


----------



## Mackin

I think when the boys get back from the nats we need to sit down and discuss the future of the gate. Maybe move all the race to fri or race every other week. Everybody seems to be burned out! There needs to be a meeting set up with Hobbytown, Strongsville Hobby, BRP, Power Push, Parma etc. Just my 2 cents.

chuck


----------



## CarbonJoe

There is a Gate race scheduled for Mar. 24. Why not show up and get the ball rolling then?


----------



## Mackin

I may do that Joe.

I am going to Freddies with Bud on Sat to check his track out. I know I am burned out, but I sure would hate to see the place close.

chuck


----------



## Micro_Racer

let's pick a date to discuss - the 24th looks far enough out that people can put it on their calendar's. lets confirm


----------



## BudBartos

Mackin >> Burned out You haven't raced for months


----------



## cepaw

Hey Goetz, I sent you an e-mail
Mike


----------



## Mackin

Life,Bud, Life


----------



## BudBartos

I have none thats why I race every weekend. Maybe that is were all the racers have gone they got a life


----------



## ghoulardi

BudBartos said:


> I have none thats why I race every weekend.
> 
> 
> Beats workin'.
> 
> 
> Indeed...


----------



## CarbonJoe

Jim Herrmann is TC Stock TQ after two rounds. I think Goetz is currently 3rd.


----------



## Mike Peterson

Let's not set dates till you talk with the keepers of the keys....They will be back next week from the nats.....Also there is an event at the end of april at the gate I think everyone might be interested in! It's on that other website, under the racing forum, 2007 Stock Carpet Invitational


----------



## tcian

Go Jim Tq


----------



## TC Guy

1. Herrmanski
2. Micro
3. Goetz

How big is your grin Wise?


----------



## ccm399

-12th Stock
1) Lia, Donny (44/8:05.858)
2) Ciccarello, Paul (43/8:00.355)
3) Ezrow, Eli (43/8:01.062)
4) Gerber, Wayne (43/8:01.401)
5) Pulfer, Mike (43/8:01.630)
6) Power, Andy (43/8:01.646)
7) Ellis, Andrew (43/8:02.045)
8) Herrmann, Jim (43/8:04.369)
9) Trandell, Joe (43/8:04.644)
10) Calandra. Frank (43/8:04.783)

1-12th 19 Turn
1) Darroch, Ray (46/8:06.930)
2) Mazzola, Chris (46/8:07.122)
3) Anthony, Greg (46/8:07.132)
4) Power, Andy (46/8:09.709)
5) Cochran, Sean (46/8:10.105)
6) Haynes, Mike (45/8:00.194)
7) Rott, Terry (45/8:01.017)
8) Ciccarello, Paul (45/8:01.050)
9) Vince, Wayne (45/8:02.930)
10) Gerber, Wayne (45/8:03.038)

1-12th Modified
1) Dumas, Mike (48/8:05.302)
2) Blackstock, Mike (48/8:05.492)
3) Desrosiers, Eric (48/8:08.603)
4) Flack, Bobby (48/8:10.206)
5) Baker, Barry (47/8:04.925)
6) Darroch, Ray (47/8:05.346)
7) Orr, Jon (47/8:05.548)
8) Hodge, Todd (47/8:07.137)
9) Anthony, Greg (46/8:01.223)
10) Cochran, Sean (46/8:03.122)

Touring Stock
1) Herrmann, Jim (28/5:07.291)
2) Schreven, Travis (28/5:07.398)
3) Goetz, Chris (28/5:09.992)
4) Johnson, Brad (28/5:10.850)
5) Ellis, Andrew (28/5:10.913)
6) Boice, Stephen (27/5:00.336)
7) Ezrow, Eli (27/5:00.976)
8) Strasnick, Mark (27/5:01.379)
9) Ciccarello, Paul (27/5:01.656)
10) Xavier, Craig (27/5:03.036)

Touring 19 Turn
1) Schreven, Travis (29/5:04.670)
2) Ellis, Andrew (29/5:04.884)
3) LeMieux, Paul (29/5:04.904)
4) Dumas, Mike (29/5:06.353)
5) Dayger, Jeff (29/5:07.161)
6) Cyrul, Josh (29/5:08.197)
7) Tosolini, Chris (29/5:09.069)
8) Johnson, Brad (29/5:09.240)
9) Heiser, Tim (29/5:09.358)
10) Johnson, Dave (29/5:09.629)

Touring Modified
1) Tosolini, Chris (30/5:02.836)
2) Baker, Barry (30/5:02.894)
3) LeMieux, Paul (30/5:03.353)
4) Dayger, Jeff (30/5:06.004)
5) Cyrul, Josh (30/5:06.783)
6) Dumas, Mike (30/5:07.071)
7) Hodge, Todd (30/5:08.901)
8) Blackstock, Mike (30/5:08.915)
9) Flack, Bobby (30/5:10.000)
10) Gray, Andrew (29/5:00.059)

Results after 2 rounds.


----------



## Mike Peterson

pretty big.......but 2 rounds to go.....suddenly I feel so cold.....


----------



## Kid Kahuna

ccm 399, is the Nat's being covered by Live RC.?


----------



## ToNyyyyy

Kid Kahuna said:


> ccm 399, is the Nat's being covered by Live RC.?


yes ther are


----------



## Kid Kahuna

Thanks, TONyyyyy!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Marty,
Why should i know? I work for hobbytown and I am kept in the loop as to all whats going on with the store and racing by the owner, even though I havent raced in a year. You cant possibly know what we do here as a store. And as i said Hobbytown and the gate have an agreement, if racers dont show up bills dont get paid PERIOD. I have been racing longer then you ever thought about this hobby. Have seen tracks come and go, and the biggest reason why the go is because of lack of support for what ever the reason.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Mr-Tamiya said:


> Marty,
> Why should i know? I work for hobbytown and I am kept in the loop as to all whats going on with the store and racing by the owner, even though I havent raced in a year. You cant possibly know what we do here as a store. And as i said Hobbytown and the gate have an agreement, if racers dont show up bills dont get paid PERIOD. I have been racing longer then you ever thought about this hobby. Have seen tracks come and go, and the biggest reason why the go is because of lack of support for what ever the reason.


 

Let's put a hold on complaining...


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

im not complaining micro, stating fact, and it was in response to martys comment


----------



## bigbadstu

Arguing on the internet is like running in the Special Olympics. It doesn't matter whether you win or lose, you're still retarded.

For whatever reason, we've had a major attendance problem this year and had to pull the plug. End of discussion.


----------



## vn1500

Mr-Tamiya said:


> Marty,
> Why should i know? I work for hobbytown and I am kept in the loop as to all whats going on with the store and racing by the owner, even though I havent raced in a year. You cant possibly know what we do here as a store. And as i said Hobbytown and the gate have an agreement, if racers dont show up bills dont get paid PERIOD. I have been racing longer then you ever thought about this hobby. Have seen tracks come and go, and the biggest reason why the go is because of lack of support for what ever the reason.


shut up this isn't even a hobbytown thread Bob & Don cancelled racing and the thread so drop it get a life and move on please save any rebutle's or just call me 1-800-get-bent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## Marty Mangione

Get a life Jay.


----------



## nitrojeff

Congratulations to the Gate guys!!!


----------



## Mackin

Good job guys, See you on the 24t

chuck


----------



## Medved

TC for Sale!

My X-Ray FK '05 for sale! 

If you know of anyone interested, please let me know. It would be excellent for someone interested in getting into R/C. I plan to include many extras, motors, bodies, parts, tires . . . everything I have for the X-Ray will be included, and then some.

If interested, e-mail me at [email protected] 

I will be working on a complete list of what will be included.

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## Medved

*two weeks*



Mackin said:


> Good job guys, See you on the 24t
> 
> chuck


Chuck, 

Are you planning on running at the Gate on the 24th?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Does 3rd place in the Touring Car stock triple A mains make Chris *not* a failure? No 9th place trophy this time around! 

Congrats to Paul Ciccarello, Jim Herrmann, Chris Goetz, Aaron Buran, Brian Rice, and Wayne Gerber! (I hope that was everyone) Great showing for the Gate crew... I spent entirely too much time listening in on liverc.com this weekend.


----------



## Mike Peterson

I am very upset with our locals at the nats....not nearly enough failure....i feel a bit empty...I must go out and make failures of my own to fill the void in my soul...

NICE WORK FELLAS!


----------



## Kid Kahuna

TOO funny!!!


----------



## David Usnik

Mike Peterson said:


> I am very upset with our locals at the nats....not nearly enough failure....i feel a bit empty...I must go out and make failures of my own to fill the void in my soul...
> 
> NICE WORK FELLAS!


It's been so long since you've driven a car that you've probably forgotten how to fail.


----------



## Mike Peterson

Hummmmm that could be a good thing!


----------



## McSmooth

You need to head to the track and get a hold of "The Gate Soundtrack, Volume 2".

It will inspire you....especially song #19.


----------



## Mackin

Pete, I'll be there on the 24th. I might go back to Freddies this Sat.

chuck


----------



## Doorman

*New Parma Body*

Chuck,

Send me the "New" Parma Mohawk body to paint!
Not the lite one. Regular weight.
I got to see one of Goetz's the last time we practiced.
That is one bad lammajamma!

Tracy


----------



## Doorman

*Practice*

Mr. Goetz,

I want to practice on the 21st.
I hope some ppl want to come out.
Let me know if its still a go.
Should see you about 5:30pm.
I think that was the time.

Talk to you soon.
Tracy


----------



## Mackin

Tracy,
Send me your address and I will send you a couple of bodies.

chuck


----------



## Doorman

Chuck, 

You have a PM.

Tracy


----------



## Eric.o

My backyard is now 60% underwater.....
i dont care its a good storm


----------



## Eric.o

Am I the only one Posting now??
lol


----------



## nitrojeff

I'll say Hi!



Hi


----------



## Medved

:wave: 

dan


----------



## bean's my hero

It's official now, we have about as many people posting here as we do showing up to the track! Yipee


----------



## EAGLERACER

:wave: Just saying hi I am around :wave: 

Don


----------



## BudBartos

It just keeps getting slower. Car's get faster rest gets slower


----------



## Eric.o

bean's my hero said:


> It's official now, we have about as many people posting here as we do showing up to the track! Yipee


Time to break out the airplanes again


----------



## CarbonJoe

Maybe people have finally gotten sick of complaining? Oh, wait, that thread disappeared.

At least some of us are looking forward to the Stock Carpet Invitational. Sounds like a blast. Gotta send my entry in this weekend,


----------



## tcian

will teh gate be open on the 21st i need to get some stuff


----------



## Kid Kahuna

At least some of us are looking forward to the Stock Carpet Invitational. Sounds like a blast. Gotta send my entry in this weekend,[/QUOTE]

Carbon Joe Please elaborate on the Stock Carpet Invit. when/where?
Thanks!
Kid


----------



## chicky03

tcian said:


> will teh gate be open on the 21st i need to get some stuff


http://www.clevelandcarpetracing.com/schedule.html


----------



## CarbonJoe

Kid Kahuna said:


> Please elaborate on the Stock Carpet Invit. when/where?


http://www.clevelandcarpetracing.com/invitational.html


----------



## tcian

thank u chicky


----------



## Doorman

Chicky,
Who's going to open Wednesday? You or Chris or Whomever?
Is it going to be at 5:30 again?
I want to come and run a little.

Thanks
Tracy


----------



## chicky03

Doorman said:


> Chicky,
> Who's going to open Wednesday? You or Chris or Whomever?
> Is it going to be at 5:30 again?
> I want to come and run a little.
> 
> Thanks
> Tracy


I will be there. Wednesday 5:30.

Paul


----------



## Marty Mangione

hay cHicky, how much does the big race cost???


----------



## CarbonJoe

*Check the entry form...*



Marty Mangione said:


> hay cHicky, how much does the big race cost???


http://www.clevelandcarpetracing.com/2007_Stock_Shootout_Entry_Form.doc


----------



## Marty Mangione

WoW thanks Joe your such a big help!!! Marty TsB


----------



## Doorman

chicky03 said:


> I will be there. Wednesday 5:30.
> 
> Paul


Thanks! 
See you then.

Talk to you soon.
Tracy


----------



## Brian Rice

If anyone is looking for some awesome EA IB4200WC 4 cell packs for the Stock invitational, PM me. I have 4 packs from the Nats for sale plus two more packs that were used at the Nats and one practice weekend. They have been stored with charge in them so that they don't go bad.

I would keep them, but I can't make the Invitational...


----------



## Kid Kahuna

Thanks again Joe!!


----------



## Eric.o

random post to keep us at the top


----------



## Medved

*Saturday*

ok whos bring what to race? Its been awhile what time do the doors open/racing?

dan


----------



## Eric.o

When is the next race???


----------



## chicky03

Did everyone forget that we have a website? It has all of our information on it from our address to the schedule.

www.clevelandcarpetracing.com


----------



## onefastdude

I didn't forget Chicky......................


----------



## Mackin

I'll be there on sat. No other dates in April other than the 7th, need some practice for the invatational.

chuck


----------



## chicky03

Mackin said:


> I'll be there on sat.
> chuck


I'll believe it when I see it.:tongue: 

Paul


----------



## Mackin

You'll see it!

chuck


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Mackin said:


> I'll be there on sat. No other dates in April other than the 7th, need some practice for the invatational.
> 
> chuck


I have a feeling that we'll be opening up once or twice between the 7th and the 27th. We'll let you know.


----------



## McSmooth

Medved said:


> ok whos bring what to race?
> 
> dan


You need to bring those hot dogs to the Stock Invitational.

The Gate should hold a hot dog eating contest like they do at Coney Island on the 4th of July.

Winner gets an extra lap added to his best qualifier.

My money's on H-Rob. :freak:


----------



## H-Rob

If I win and get the extra lap, I might finally make the show ("B"-main)!

The only problem is I will only win if I can put my hand on Goetz's leg during the competition!

Rob


----------



## pink_sleeve

what is the current race schedule and is it known what the schedule will be like for the summer months


----------



## McSmooth

pink_sleeve said:


> what is the current race schedule


http://www.clevelandcarpetracing.com/schedule.html


----------



## pink_sleeve

thanks


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

pink_sleeve said:


> is it known what the schedule will be like for the summer months


Yes. There will not be scheduled racing at The Gate for the summer months. Our last spring race will be the Carpet Invitational, and we will begin our fall schedule immediately before/after the 2007 IIC.


----------



## David Usnik

Mackin said:


> I'll be there on sat. No other dates in April other than the 7th, need some practice for the invatational.
> 
> chuck


Chuck,

According to the website, The Gate will also be open on April 21st. Looking forward to seeing you on Saturday.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Goetz said:


> Yes. There will not be scheduled racing at The Gate for the summer months. Our last spring race will be the Carpet Invitational, and we will begin our fall schedule immediately before/after the 2007 IIC.


I think you meant to say the fall schedule will begin immediately after the Mi3 ships! Or is that the winter schedule??? :tongue:

Heck, we'll probably see two more XRAYs by then, too.


----------



## Medved

*Saturday*



David Usnik said:


> Chuck,
> 
> According to the website, The Gate will also be open on April 21st. Looking forward to seeing you on Saturday.


Dave,

See you Saturday,


----------



## David Usnik

I'll be there. I'm looking forward to racing and not having to worry about Road Rails.


----------



## Medved

Looking forward to some wheel to wheel racing this weekend. I hope Chuck can make it as well. Adams, both Ray and Zak had fast cars, but difficulty negoitation the rail system as well. The rail system has a way of really throwing off your rythm if you get out of your line. 

See ya tomorrow.


----------



## Medved

Sorry guys working Saturday, very busy at work.

dan


----------



## tcian

ill be there


----------



## Eric.o

i might be there. it depends on ho early i can get the living room cleaned. i just built a new airplane to crash


----------



## nitrojeff

hi everyone!


----------



## DAVON

HI JEFF :wave:


----------



## tcian

Had a great time to day chris you got pm


----------



## David Usnik

Had a great time yesterday. Made a decision on the drive home. The L4 will be coming back out for April 7th.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Seaball - 

Can we arrange for Ian to be the official mechanic for all of the fast guys' cars for the Invitational? Or is car prep overrated? And what is Schumacher's phone number, as I have some info that they may be interested in...


----------



## tcian

why me lol, im pitting next to you,This is what your thinking in your mind dang i have to listen to him talk all three days lol


----------



## Medved

*L4*



David Usnik said:


> Had a great time yesterday. Made a decision on the drive home. The L4 will be coming back out for April 7th.


I think that is a wise choice . . . L4 is rock solid. I'm thinking about tearing down both of mine, and remounting all of the electronics. 

It seemed to be a bitter/sweet day for me. There was some really close wheel to wheel racing at times, but over all, the day was so, so. Just glad Zak talked me into running my second car . . . if it wasn't for that, I think I would have had a worse day then you. I just couldn't get my first car to work well. Just another reason for a tear down. 

catch you guys later.
Pete


----------



## Brian Rice

Pete, check your PM.


----------



## tcian

chris empty ur pm box


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

tcian said:


> chris empty ur pm box


You sent me 3 PM's in one day. You have reached your quota, and I am cutting you off. Put everthing into one PM and save it until my inbox is empty. :roll: <<< Here's the ball again.


----------



## tcian

lol.......


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

CarbonJoe said:


> Maybe people have finally gotten sick of complaining? Oh, wait, that thread disappeared.,


By Choice, to stop the complaining :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Eric.o said:


> Time to break out the airplanes again


 Most definitley! like i invited you before Eric, come on over to the field behind the PO in sunday mornings weather permitting


----------



## David Usnik

Grizzly, 

What size t-plate have you been using lately?


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Dave,been using .075.


----------



## Eric.o

Mr-Tamiya said:


> Most definitley! like i invited you before Eric, come on over to the field behind the PO in sunday mornings weather permitting


Empty your pm box

i may take a trip out your way this weekend weather permitting. i need to clock that zagi. i was flying it out at columbia station and got it to top speed. im guessing a little over 100 MPH. im also maidening a new airplane  
ill let you know


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Eric.o said:


> Empty your pm box


 its empty


----------



## Eric.o

Mr-Tamiya said:


> its empty


 Give me a call when you want to go flying.


----------



## santinuchi

Eric O, I need an address for you, i have something you want 330 306 8996. Tito


----------



## Eric.o

Are you racing this Saturday Tito?
ill be racing for sure
Eric


----------



## McSmooth

There will be at least three of us coming up from "Team Beav" this Saturday...all to run stock TC. Still a few others that might be joining us.

Look forward to racing with all of you, again.


----------



## tcian

ill be there lol


----------



## CarbonJoe

McSmooth - 

Have you made a Version 3 of the Gate soundtrack? Seaball seemed to like V2...


----------



## tcian

yyes he did and so did i lol


----------



## McSmooth

Yes, I plan on bringing another volume of The Gate Soundtrack this Saturday.

:dude:


----------



## Medved

Any 1/12's comming out this Saturday?


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

I will have my Speed Merchant out for the first time on Saturday.


----------



## tcian

chris will my xray be fixed by sat lol has joe called shoeie yet lol


----------



## Eric.o

Medved said:


> Any 1/12's comming out this Saturday?


ill be racing mine
im sure zach will be there with his too


----------



## CarbonJoe

Goetz said:


> I will have my Speed Merchant out for the first time on Saturday.


 This should be a treat. And no, I didn't call Schumacher.... yet.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Goetz said:


> I will have my Speed Merchant out for the first time on Saturday.


Note: I should have posted this on 4/1.


----------



## David Usnik

Medved said:


> Any 1/12's comming out this Saturday?


Pete - I'll be there.


----------



## Medved

Ok, sounds like a good turn out. I guess I will need to throw one of my cars together before the weekend.

Dave, T-Bar car this weekend?


----------



## chicky03

Medved said:


> Any 1/12's comming out this Saturday?


Dave Morrow and Wayne said they were going to make it out. 

Paul


----------



## Medved

*Batteries*

Paul,

I will bring the $$$ for the batteries on Saturday.


----------



## chicky03

Medved said:


> Paul,
> 
> I will bring the $$$ for the batteries on Saturday.


Cool. Brian already informed me. I'll make sure he gets it. :devil: 

Paul


----------



## McSmooth

chicky03 said:


> Cool. Brian already informed me. I'll make sure he gets it. :devil:
> 
> Paul


This would be a good time to discuss Brian's annual track donation. :hat:


----------



## David Usnik

Medved said:


> Ok, sounds like a good turn out. I guess I will need to throw one of my cars together before the weekend.
> 
> Dave, T-Bar car this weekend?


Yes, t-plate this weekend. If this thing handles as good as it did during the Champs, you're done.


----------



## Medved

*Setup*



David Usnik said:


> Yes, t-plate this weekend. If this thing handles as good as it did during the Champs, you're done.


Let's put a 19 turn in and see if you are as confident! 

See you Saturday!


----------



## rayhuang

ummm....if no one stole it my Bulldog power supply is at the track and I'd like to sell it. As always-email me for details. [email protected]

And whoever stole my tire truer, please send $150.00 to my paypal account asap.

More go faster stuff I need to buy!!


----------



## RBLove

Goetz said:


> I will have my Speed Merchant out for the first time on Saturday.


Seriously? You doing some 12th scale? That's awesome Chris. You will be dialed in 12th scale (as you are in touring). Someone told me you were going to run modified next season. True?

I am going to try to make it up this Saturday. It will be the last time I can run for about a month. C-section scheduled for April 13 for the new one.


----------



## zach A

Medved said:


> Let's put a 19 turn in and see if you are as confident!
> 
> See you Saturday!


me and my dad are in for it. anyone else?


----------



## Eric.o

Ill give it a try.


----------



## David Usnik

I'll run 19t, but let's wait and see how many 12 scales show up. I'd hate to see 4-5 19t and 2 people running stock.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Saturday might be our last good club race... for a while. Sounds like we'll have a decent sedan class. I'm thinking:

- Robert T. Love - Maurice M. Denton - Christopher D. Goetz - Michael C. Wise - Paul A. Ciccarello - Jim J. Herrmann - Carbon E. Joe - Aaron D. Buran - Michael D. McBride - John F. Kobleck - Dan S. Chronister - Etc. -

Sounds like 12th will be good as well. We may even have four (4) heats!


----------



## McSmooth

Goetz said:


> - Carbon E. Joe -


Any relation to Cotton I. Joe? :freak: 

- Michael *J.* McBride -


----------



## CarbonJoe

McSmooth said:


> Any relation to Cotton I. Joe? :freak:
> 
> - Michael *J.* McBride -


Probably more like Wile E. Coyote


----------



## McSmooth

Make sure y'all are in a dancing mood, as M.C. Smooth will be bringing another 20 song Megamix of Gate classics.

I wanna put on...my my my my my boogie shoes...... :hat:


----------



## tcian

McSmooth said:


> Make sure y'all are in a dancing mood, as M.C. Smooth will be bringing another 20 song Megamix of Gate classics.
> 
> I wanna put on...my my my my my boogie shoes...... :hat:




Im ready to dance lol does it still have the "Im too sexy song" lol for those of u that where there last time
im in for stock sedan chris you got pm


----------



## sg1

Hey Ladies...
What time does the doors open Saturday? What time will racing start?
Wayne


----------



## CarbonJoe

Wayne - 

Doors open at 11, racing at 3.


----------



## David Usnik

Grizzly,

If I don't come to the next club race on the 21st, I'll have the money with me for the F brushes. Go ahead and include me in your order.

Good racing yesterday guys. It sure feels good to be somewhat competitive again.


----------



## tcian

had a good time guys sorry that my dad was half an hour late


----------



## McSmooth

Thanks to all for a fun race on Saturday. I think the blizzard outside just added to the experience.

Seaball's new hero, Dennis, had such a good time that he will be sending in his entry for the Stock Invitational this week. He also would like to purchase a hoodie as well. 

He has been known to send some 'on-the-set' pictures while wearing R/C garb. Maybe he can try to get a picture of Tom Hanks telling us, "Don't Be a Failure". 

Also hope everyone enjoyed the latest 2 volumes mixed by M.C. Brizzle.

"We don't have to take our......"


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

... Clothes off..."


----------



## chicky03

Goetz said:


> ... Clothes off..."


...to have a good time..no no....


----------



## David Usnik

We should change the Gate's banner on the outside of the building to a rainbow flag.


----------



## CarbonJoe

And change the spelling of "The Gate" to "The Gayte"


----------



## McSmooth

That would spoil the surprise!

Think of it like Willy Wonka's Chocolate Factory. Perfectly normal-looking from the outside, but inside it's full of magic and wonderment.

:hat:


----------



## CarbonJoe

Hmm, I must not have been paying attention. Where were the Oompa Loompas?


----------



## rayhuang

Goetz said:


> ... Clothes off..."


Anyone want to see me naked?


----------



## McSmooth

rayhuang said:


> Anyone want to see me naked?


Only if you're hairless......

:freak: :tongue: 
:roll:


----------



## tcian

chris u got pm


----------



## David Usnik

CarbonJoe said:


> Hmm, I must not have been paying attention. Where were the Oompa Loompas?


He was behind the counter. Put an orange wig on Chicky and he could pass for an Ommpa Loompa.:jest:


----------



## chicky03

David Usnik said:


> He was behind the counter. Put an orange wig on Chicky and he could pass for an Ommpa Loompa.:jest:


----------



## Eric.o

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ey6qquwcoPk :jest: 
Its a green wig...


----------



## tcian

McSmooth we need that song on the next sound track lol


----------



## McSmooth

tcian said:


> McSmooth we need that song on the next sound track lol


Which song? The Oompa Loompas? Unfortunately, it really doesn't fit the theme.

Now if the Oompa Loompas were singing "Tainted Love"....... :thumbsup:


----------



## tcian

McSmooth said:


> Which song? The Oompa Loompas? Unfortunately, it really doesn't fit the theme.
> 
> Now if the Oompa Loompas were singing "Tainted Love"....... :thumbsup:


yea now that i think about it thats right


----------



## McSmooth

Happy Belated Birthday, Mr. Peterson.


----------



## Marty Mangione

Thank you To TONY C and his POWER PUSH CELLS TQ and 1st in the A Main, at FREDDYS last nite. Marty TsB!!!


----------



## tcian

yyes thanks to tony also i had tq for one race and 9th in the a main due to driver error lol


----------



## RCBOYZ

Hey guys, is there a track that runs outside or indoors threw the summer time. Were do you "hardcore" guys run in the summer? Or do you just pack it up and wait for Sept? I'm from teh Clev. area.

thnx


----------



## Micro_Racer

Not sure if the Gate will be open in the summer...last year they were.
But you can try:

Freddies is open year round.
BRP (1/18th) scale racing on Fridays (oval)
1/10, 1/12, road course on Sat
1/10, 1/12 Oval Sundays
Web Site:
http://www.freddieshobbies.com/index.asp

He is in Ravenna

Bumps-N-Jumps
Off road indoor track in Elyria

Classics In Akron
Out door oval and road


----------



## bean's my hero

RCBOYZ said:


> Hey guys, is there a track that runs outside or indoors threw the summer time. Were do you "hardcore" guys run in the summer? Or do you just pack it up and wait for Sept? I'm from teh Clev. area.
> 
> thnx


It looks as if we will be packing it up for the summer and waiting until September this year. We have raced year round at The Gate for the past few years but due to low tunrouts and lack of interest we will not be racing this summer. It's a shame to see such a great facility going to waste. People will not miss it until it is gone, that is the only unfortunate part of the whole situation. 

We race April 21, doors open at 11:00am and Racing starts at 3:00om if you want to stop out and check it out. 

Jim


----------



## Mike Peterson

Mr Usnik....I see there is a supervisor position open at RP......Perhaps you would like my resume.....


----------



## David Usnik

Mike Peterson said:


> Mr Usnik....I see there is a supervisor position open at RP......Perhaps you would like my resume.....


Sure, if you got what it takes. But you would have to leave your pants on.


----------



## Mike Peterson

Pants on???? Huh....


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Stock Invitational*

For those interested, here is the current entry list for the Stock Invite race that we are having April 27-29. For more details, go to our website, www.clevelandcarpetracing.com

Let's end the season with a bang! 

- C -


----------



## McSmooth

David Usnik said:


> But you would have to leave your pants on.





Mike Peterson said:


> Pants on???? Huh....


Yes....that would be assuming he had his pants on in the first place.

:hat:


----------



## Mike Peterson

Let's end the season with a bang! 

I will aggree with that......


----------



## H-Rob

*I can't wait!*

I think this is going to make my weak-end terrific! Maybe even my hole weak!


----------



## tcian

chris you have pm


----------



## Mike Peterson

chris you have a bm...


----------



## McSmooth

I have B.O.


----------



## McSmooth

I used to have E.D., but racing at The Gate cured it.

:hat:


----------



## McSmooth

Good time at The Gate on Saturday. Also nice to see Dude Sandwiches are now on the menu at the IHOP.

And if all that weren't enough....complimentary paint thinner in the men's room! 

The Gate = Instant Fun. Just add men. :drunk:


----------



## nitrojeff

will the gate be open wednesday night?


----------



## David Usnik

nitrojeff said:


> will the gate be open wednesday night?


Jeff - The new layout is going down tonight and tomorrow in preparation for this weekend.


----------



## Matt Cockswell

David Usnik said:


> Jeff - The new layout is going down tonight and tomorrow in preparation for this weekend.


That won't be the only thing going down tonight. :dude:


----------



## Kid Kahuna

Wow!! first time lister--Last time lister!!! Now that is funny!!! Nice job Hank!!!


----------



## RacewayJohn

*A.B. Charles "in da house"*

Just a quick note to let everyone know that A. B. Charles Hobby Shop will once again be supporting this great race (and selling parts too!). We will have HUNDREDS of tires available for sale, as well as THOUSANDS of dollars worth of X-Ray, Corally parts and brushes, and, and, and................ :thumbsup: 
I'll see you Friday, Friday, FRIDAY!!!! John :wave:


----------



## EAMotorsports

RacewayJohn said:


> Just a quick note to let everyone know that A. B. Charles Hobby Shop will once again be supporting this great race (and selling parts too!). We will have HUNDREDS of tires available for sale, as well as THOUSANDS of dollars worth of X-Ray, Corally parts and brushes, and, and, and................ :thumbsup:
> I'll see you Friday, Friday, FRIDAY!!!! John :wave:


Will Johns body buffing service be in full effect this week? I have a feeling I'll have a bunch of wall taps on the front end to wash off

EA


----------



## RacewayJohn

*I "Pledge" to keep the bodies shiny*

EA, I'm going to bring an extra can of lemon Pledge just for YOU- try to limit your smudges to one cans' worth....OK?? :tongue:


----------



## McSmooth

EAMotorsports said:


> Will Johns body buffing service be in full effect this week?
> EA


We like to call that a "Beaver Wax".


----------



## David Usnik

Well, it looks like my r/c stuff will be sitting idle until September. Due to a death in my wife's family, I'll have to miss this weekends festivities. I just want to wish all my local guys good luck and hope everything goes well with the race. I'll try to stop in on Sunday to clean out my pit table for the summer.


----------



## Mike Peterson

Sorry to hear of you loss Dave....


----------



## chicky03

Sorry to hear about that Dave.


Thanks for all the help tuesday.

Paul


----------



## tcian

sorry to hear that dave


----------



## CarbonJoe

Condolences, Dave...


----------



## David Usnik

Thanks guys. I appreciate it.


----------



## Andy who?

How's the race going? Who's fast? 
Wish I could have made it


----------



## CarbonJoe

Results here: http://www.rc50.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=73


----------



## bean's my hero

*Last Chance!*

Hey Guys, 

A few of us will be at the track tomorrow night cleaning up and packing up our stuff for the summer. If you have anything that you want to remove from The Gate please stop by tomorrow night and get it. We will be there from 5:30 untill probably about 8:00pm. *The Gate will be closed for the summer and the doors will re-open sometime in early September thus making it extremely important for you to pick anything you may want up tomorrow night*.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Jim,

What might be the tenative schedule to start up for fall and what days - same location?


----------



## bean's my hero

We are working on the schedule right now. We will be posting it soon. I can tell you that the first race that we will be open for is September 8th. Same location as last year! As for the rest of the scedule stay tuned!

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Thanks Jim,

Look forward to coming out again this fall and winter to do some racing!

Is Buddy B getting back into the mix?


----------



## Miller Time

Anyone have any info or atleast dates for the Halloween Classic '07. 
Will there still be one?


----------



## bean's my hero

Miller Time said:


> Anyone have any info or atleast dates for the Halloween Classic '07.
> Will there still be one?


October 26th, 27th and 28th. 

Hope to see you there!

Jim


----------



## David Usnik

*What car should I buy?*

Hi guys. I was hoping you could all help me out and tell me which car, motor, batteries, and radio I should buy. I'm kind of new to the hobby, so I'm a little confused. Actually, I'm new to this world all together. I just got here around 10:45 p.m. last night. I'm a little on the short side right now so I will need a radio small enough that I can hold. And what type of car is better: 1/12 scale or 1/12 scale? Any help you can offer is greatly appreciated. Oh, by the way, my name is *Benjamin Jacob Medved*.


----------



## CarbonJoe

David Usnik said:


> Hi guys. I was hoping you could all help me out and tell me which car, motor, batteries, and radio I should buy. I'm kind of new to the hobby, so I'm a little confused. Actually, I'm new to this world all together. I just got here around 10:45 p.m. last night. I'm a little on the short side right now so I will need a radio small enough that I can hold. And what type of car is better: 1/12 scale or 1/12 scale? Any help you can offer is greatly appreciated. Oh, by the way, my name is *Benjamin Jacob Medved*.


Well, Ben, if you are on the short side, see if you can use Chicky's radio case as a footstool or bassinet. It seems to work for him. As for the car type, I'd probably pick 1/12 scale.

Congrats to the Medveds! Welcome to fatherhood, Pete. See you in 10 years!


----------



## chicky03

Congratulations Pete!!! How long before we see a radio in his hands? :thumbsup: 

Paul


----------



## vn1500

Wow Pete thats great , I didn't even know guy's your age could even still have kids . Just kidding , hope there's 20 digits total and you better get used to 10 or 15 minutes of sleep a night for the next 5 years . Hope momma and the little one are doing great . Congratulations again ...


----------



## Mike Pavlick

congrats Pete, I know all about not getting enough sleep its tough but its worth it!!!
I already have Raymond Philip sitting at the work bench holding tools!!!!


----------



## McSmooth

Looks like The Gate just got themselves another club member!

Congrats, Pete!


----------



## Mike Peterson

nice work medveds.......


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Booyah. Congrats to the Medveds. 

Dan, you're next!


----------



## CarbonJoe

Goetz said:


> Booyah. Congrats to the Medveds.
> 
> Dan, you're next!


Or you are...  :wave:


----------



## rayhuang

Hey guys,

I found a Corally motor box filled with sock EA motors, my empty Corally battery box and a box full of Corally RDX spares. E-mail me if you gusy want to buy any of these items. Always more go fast goodies for me to buy.

Ray
[email protected]
p.s. How have you all been?


----------



## rayhuang

David Usnik said:


> Hi guys. I was hoping you could all help me out and tell me which car, motor, batteries, and radio I should buy. I'm kind of new to the hobby, so I'm a little confused. Actually, I'm new to this world all together. I just got here around 10:45 p.m. last night. I'm a little on the short side right now so I will need a radio small enough that I can hold. And what type of car is better: 1/12 scale or 1/12 scale? Any help you can offer is greatly appreciated. Oh, by the way, my name is *Benjamin Jacob Medved*.


Awesome!! Congrats.


----------



## Medved

*Ben Medved*

Thanks,

Yeah, I've already been scoping out a new ride for him!, and of course, I will need to have a backup!

I'm thinking maybe we should start a new class, between Mike, Brian and myself, we could start an under 2 class! At least 3 make a class, right? 

All is going well, and were looking foward to getting back on the track!

Thanks again,
Pete and Ben


----------



## whynot

Hey guys I am selling all my rc stuff and want to let all the local guys who I raced with in a a great deal. you can see it before you buy it.

http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?p=3536820&posted=1#post3536820


----------



## Keith Billanti

need gate.


----------



## CypressMidWest

Medved said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Yeah, I've already been scoping out a new ride for him!, and of course, I will need to have a backup!
> 
> I'm thinking maybe we should start a new class, between Mike, Brian and myself, we could start an under 2 class! At least 3 make a class, right?
> 
> All is going well, and were looking foward to getting back on the track!
> 
> Thanks again,
> Pete and Ben


Congratulations Pete!!!


----------



## RBLove

When are you guys opening back up for the fall/winter Saturday racing? Thanks fellas.

Congrats Pete.

Hi Mr. Ray Ray Huang.


----------



## McSmooth

Rob,

The first Gate race this season will be on September 8th.


----------



## Eric.o

McSmooth said:


> Rob,
> 
> The first Gate race this season will be on September 8th.


WOW thats not a long time at all


----------



## David Usnik

Hey guys,

The schedule for the Fall has been posted on NORCAR's website.

http://www.clevelandcarpetracing.com/schedule.html


----------



## Micro_Racer

Thank you for the post - I see the doors open at 10 - what time does racing start? $15 for first class - how much for second class?


----------



## Bigron

*Hobbytown at the Gate*

Will Hobbytown be racing at the gate this season on friday nights?


----------



## tcian

nope i dont thin k so ron cuz we have nobody to run it so come on out on sept 8 ill be there


----------



## CarbonJoe

Ron - 

Stop out at Reagan Park next weekend for the Ohio RC Pro Series finals. A new track layout is going in this weekend, so nobody will have the chance to race on it before the finals. Did you get a nitro vehicle?


----------



## Eric.o

I know theres some rotor heads in the gate crew. theres a funfly at the lake geauga heli association this Saturday if anyones interested.its about 20 mins from the gate. PM me for directions


----------



## tcian

is anyone looking for a room mate for champs if so pm me


----------



## HookupsXXX4

Thank you for running on Saturday this season! 

Now I need to find a new 12th! Anyone have a CRC that they would like to sell? If so, PM me. I only get on-line a few times a week, so if I am slow to reply, I will PM you back as soon as I can.

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## David Usnik

HookupsXXX4 said:


> Thank you for running on Saturday this season!
> 
> Now I need to find a new 12th! Anyone have a CRC that they would like to sell? If so, PM me. I only get on-line a few times a week, so if I am slow to reply, I will PM you back as soon as I can.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jerry


Jerry - Check your pm.


----------



## RBLove

The World of Hobbies (Cincy) is closing their doors at the end of the month. SUCKS, but hopefully this will increases the attendance at The Gate this season. I think the Saturday schedule is spot on for a LOT of people. People are already talking about running at The Gate and CEFX and possibly at the Beaver some also.

See you all on the 8th,
Rob Love


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Rob, unfortunate for all of the WOH locals, but we'll take you boys in anytime.

All - We have found this message board to be a bit more informative, happening, up-to-date. Please follow us here: http://www.rctech.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=72 to continue discussions related to this season. If needed, we can make new thread there as well, since this is getting a bit lengthy...

- CD Goetz


----------



## HookupsXXX4

David-PM back at ya.


----------



## McSmooth

Be sure to head over to the NEW drivers profile section at The Gate website.

http://www.clevelandcarpetracing.com/drivers.html

Follow the instructions to submit a questionairre and add yours!


----------



## Bigron

*12th scale advise*

Hey guys I will be racing at the gate looking for advise on a used 12L4 .Would this be a good choice or should I be looking at a used CRC.Thanks


----------



## David Usnik

Ron,

You can't go wrong with a 12L4. A fast, competitive car that is easy to drive and is pretty much bullet proof. There's also quite a few of us that run the L4 at the Gate, which gives you plenty of resources for setup help.


----------



## Bigron

Thanks for your help :thumbsup:


----------



## Greg Anthony

:dude:


----------



## RacewayJohn

*New Jacos at the Gate this Saturday!!!*

Just a quick note- A.B. Charles WILL be at the Gate this Saturday to help "kick-off" the season, and......... we will also be debuting the new JACO PRISM sedan wheels in ALL flavors! :woohoo: (and also a bunch of Parma 53's as well...) See you then! John :thumbsup:


----------



## Mackin

Won't be there this sat, but will be there in two weeks. See you then.

chuck


----------



## David Usnik

Wow, no Chuck, Pete, or Adams. Looks like I'll make the "A" for 12 stock.:woohoo:


----------



## CarbonJoe

Unless it is raining, no Cleveland Steamer for me. My son is leading the Summer points series in Novice class at Reagan Park (offroad) and tomorrow is the 4th of 6 races.


----------



## tcian

The steamer was great Brad Johnson took stock tc,Mike Blackstock took tc mod i think,Dave Aronld took 1/12 scale mod thanks for 2 good days of racing i wont be able to make it in 2 weeks that sucks


----------



## JimmyJon

congrats to Dave on his win.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Chris, Jim or Mike or whomever is at the helm of The Gate.

Are there any practice nights? Did not see it on the schedule and looks like limited Saturdays you are running.

Anyone know the where abouts of the retired Blystone?


----------



## chicky03

clarkwhoracing said:


> Chris, Jim or Mike or whomever is at the helm of The Gate.
> 
> Are there any practice nights? Did not see it on the schedule and looks like limited Saturdays you are running.
> 
> Anyone know the where abouts of the retired Blystone?


There are no practice nights this year and only saturdays for racing. 

We saw Blystone at my wedding last week. He was doing good, going to the gym everyday working out. He looked pretty impressive!!!


----------



## David Usnik

Chicky - What time will the doors open for the next race day?


----------



## clarkwhoracing

chicky03 said:


> There are no practice nights this year and only saturdays for racing.
> 
> We saw Blystone at my wedding last week. He was doing good, going to the gym everyday working out. He looked pretty impressive!!!


Thanks Chicky.

Glad to hear Buddy is doing well.

Have to really tighten it up when I come out then with no practice time there.

mike


----------



## HookupsXXX4

David, PM.

Jerry


----------



## David Usnik

Jerry - pm


----------



## Greg Anthony

any results online for the _Steamer?????_


----------



## sg1

What time do doors open tomorrow?
Wayne


----------



## tcian

hey guys i think im out of rc i had a great time but i need more time to play speedball with my team maxd


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Does not look like you are missing anything anyways.....

:drunk:


----------



## CarbonJoe

Goetz said:


> All - We have found this message board to be a bit more informative, happening, up-to-date. Please follow us here: http://www.rctech.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=72 to continue discussions related to this season. If needed, we can make new thread there as well, since this is getting a bit lengthy...
> - CD Goetz


In case you guys missed it, the Gate crew isn't using this board much, if at all. Go to the link above at RCTech.


----------



## CarbonJoe

tcian said:


> hey guys i think im out of rc i had a great time but i need more time to play speedball with my team maxd


Good thing you signed up for the Halloween Classic and Indoor Champs...  :wave:


----------



## tcian

CarbonJoe said:


> Good thing you signed up for the Halloween Classic and Indoor Champs...  :wave:


im still racing them but thats it for me


----------



## chuck in indy

Go to link below if your interested in an RTR 1/10 scale IRL! I want one made that looks real and to scale! I think Traxxas can pull it off... Let em know. I forwarded to link to Traxxas.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=308900


----------

